# Magi by the creator of Sumomomo Momomo



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Associated Names*
マギ
เมไจ
魔笛
Magi - Labyrinth of Magic
MAGI魔奇少年




*Action, Adventure, Comedy, Fantasy, Shounen, Supernatural *



> The story is set on a caravan that is travellng through a desert in search of Oasis City with its abundant supplies of water. A trader named Lyra travels with the caravan despite the thieves that bedevil it. One day, a mysterious boy named Aladdin appears before Lyra, and their encounter opens a door for adventure.


*Author(s)*
OHTAKA Shinobu

*Artist(s)*
OHTAKA Shinobu

*Year*
2009

29 chapters available!

without her being able to follow him, which is given away by her eyes, still looking where he used to be.

Aladdin  he is hilarious!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirito (Oct 5, 2011)

How frequent is the updating? Ch 18 right now btw.

EDIT: WTF I thought this was about dungeons? How come it feels like Romance of the Three Kingdoms already?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

Kirito said:


> How frequent is the updating? Ch 18 right now btw.
> 
> EDIT: WTF I thought this was about dungeons? *How come it feels like Romance of the Three Kingdoms already?*


 I dunno how frequent updates, maybe Eldrummer knows. and in a good way? sorry yet to read that... care to elaborate?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I dunno how frequent updates, maybe Eldrummer knows. and in a good way? sorry yet to read that... care to elaborate?





All you need to know. There have been many manga that incorporates the story, or at least how it goes, and this is one of them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

Kirito said:


> All you need to know. There have been many manga that incorporates the story, or at least how it goes, and this is one of them.


 thank you for the link.. I see now


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 5, 2011)

Reading and enjoying this.



Kirito said:


> *How frequent is the updating?* Ch 18 right now btw.
> 
> EDIT: WTF I thought this was about dungeons? How come it feels like Romance of the Three Kingdoms already?



Weekly.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 5, 2011)

You guys can suscribe to Mangaupdates to know when the new chapters are out. Here is Magi's page: Mediafire

The group don't release the chapters that often, but let's hope they catch up with the japanese releases asap.


----------



## zapman (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks for posting OP enjoyable read so far.


----------



## daikun (Oct 20, 2011)

Magi Chapter 30

FYI, latest chapter 30 by sense scan is out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2011)

daikun said:


> Magi Chapter 30
> 
> FYI, latest chapter 30 by sense scan is out.


 Thank you!!! time to read.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2011)

*CH 31:*very physical

nice pair of chapters..

also a message from the group




I hope that they can find the help they need asap, I want to read the rest..


----------



## daikun (Oct 31, 2011)

Chapter 32 is out : Ch.11

Enjoy


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2011)

daikun said:


> Chapter 32 is out : Ch.11
> 
> Enjoy



thank you and  

Sin is funny


----------



## SenshiManny (Nov 20, 2011)

Chapter 33                    Chapter 34
                         Chapter 35                    Chapters are released. Go wild etc etc.

        Post count + 1


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Alibaba!! why?


----------



## Kirito (Nov 20, 2011)

Reading 33.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

Blatant infodump lol.

Those men behind Alibaba look like Kongo Agon lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Blatant infodump lol.
> 
> Those men behind Alibaba look like Kongo Agon lol.


 EyeShield 21?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 11, 2011)

*CH 36*h.116
*CH 37*:Link removed
*CH 38*:Link removed


----------



## TemplateR (Dec 11, 2011)

I love the manga and I really want to have an Anime of that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 15, 2011)

TemplateR said:


> I love the manga and I really want to have an Anime of that.


 Yeah, I love the manga too..

*CH 39:* Water disperses here as well


----------



## Wrath (Dec 15, 2011)

Just read this a few days ago. Great little manga, though it remains to be seen if it'll live up to its potential.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 16, 2011)

*CH 40:* Link removed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

*CH 41:* this


----------



## Stajyun (Dec 22, 2011)

I got to say, this manga is by far, one of the best series i have ever read. The art, story, characters and how they interact with each other are just amazing. Definitely going to add this to my manga list.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2011)

*CH 42:*we do


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 24, 2011)

*CH 43:*Hyourinmaru is created from spiritual energy

Sinbad is such an epic character...


----------



## NarFan (Dec 24, 2011)

I love this manga, its funny that they are using the same names that we use.
Btw read this manga in here or sense-scan site to help them


----------



## Kirito (Dec 24, 2011)

I honestly don't know where Aladdin is going with all this. The only sure person he'll have with him would be Morgiana.


----------



## TemplateR (Dec 31, 2011)

Damn...........I hope sense-group is speeding up the releases in the future, just like imangascans will do it with "Baby Steps".


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2011)

TemplateR said:


> Damn...........I hope sense-group is speeding up the releases in the future, just like imangascans will do it with "Baby Steps".


 man you called it. lol


CH 45h.7
CH 46h.7
CH 47h.7
CH 48h.7

4 chapters releases!!


----------



## TemplateR (Dec 31, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> man you called it. lol
> 
> 
> CH 45h.7
> ...



Yes !!!!

Plz 4-5 Chapters a week !!!

Anyway, Ugo is now out of control and I hope, that Aladdin has a good idea to stop him.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 1, 2012)

Something important about the Future of "Magi":



> Magi of Shinobu Ohtaka have a "Big Project" (Perhaps Anime) ongoing. He will be relieved early this year.



Source: moncler pas cher


----------



## NarFan (Jan 1, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Something important about the Future of "Magi":
> 
> 
> 
> Source: moncler pas cher



I hope its anime so it can help the manga


----------



## Koori (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems it's a really appealing series. Shall I give it a try?


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 1, 2012)

Koori said:


> Seems it's a really appealing series. Shall I give it a try?



Yes you should give it a try.

Anyway, it seems sense-group is willing to catch up the releases of the series. In Japan "Magi" has 117 Chapter ( Or less or more ? ) and the Scan is now 48 Chapters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 9, 2012)

*CH 49:*Clearly nothing is protecting his head from that position
*CH 50:*Clearly nothing is protecting his head from that position


----------



## aegon (Jan 9, 2012)

Well if you are interested I translated up to chapter 88:

this

(and I'm searching a proofreader too)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 9, 2012)

aegon said:


> Well if you are interested I translated up to chapter 88:
> 
> this
> 
> (and I'm searching a proofreader too)


 God.. I am going to read. thanks for sharing.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 9, 2012)

I need the scans and not only the translations of magi^^


Anyway, the last chapters was great. I hope that aladdin will get better in controlling his djinn "Ugo".


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 10, 2012)

Just started and im on chapter 8. Really a good read so far!


----------



## NarFan (Jan 10, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> I need the scans and not only the translations of magi^^
> 
> 
> Anyway, the last chapters was great. I hope that aladdin will get better in controlling his djinn "Ugo".



Yeah but it looks like Ugo is not his djinn and he need to get better at magic


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 12, 2012)

Chapter 51 is released


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 13, 2012)

Chapter 52 is released


----------



## Wrath (Jan 13, 2012)

Hopefully we're going to have to capture another dungeon soon to help pay off that debt.


----------



## aegon (Jan 13, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Hopefully we're going to have to capture another dungeon soon to help pay off that debt.



Well... you will have to wait for chapter 90 to see a new dungeon...


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 14, 2012)

Chapter 53 is out:


Damn.......it getting more and more interessting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Chapter 53 is out:
> 
> 
> Damn.......it getting more and more interessting.


 I agree  and I am liking the daily update..


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 15, 2012)

Chapter 54 is out


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 15, 2012)

Loving this more and more


----------



## Kirito (Jan 15, 2012)

Damn I hope Sinbad joins the group.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2012)

*CH 55:*He's absorbed in his own inner monologue and is crouched down


----------



## Koori (Jan 19, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Damn I hope Sinbad joins the group.



Don't read this if you don't wish to eat some spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



He doesn't, as it would be expected from someone with great responsibilities. But another person joins Aladdin, Alibaba and Morgiana.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 19, 2012)

Koori said:


> Don't read this if you don't wish to eat some spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, he doesn?t join this "crew"^^






Well, Alibaba is really acting like a little king. I hope that his action is a got choice.


Anyway, it seems, that the mangaka make his own version of "1001 Night", because many charakter are different as the orginal:

Aladdin - In Orginal a normal man with wounderlamp, in Manga a adventure
Sinbad - In Orginal he is seaman, in Manga is a king/prince
Alibaba - In Orginal a robber, in Manga a prince/adventurere/robber

Morgana - I dpn?t know the girl in the orginal version.


The manga-version of "1001 Night" is much more interesting as "One Piece", for me.


I want to see an Anime-Adaption for this great manga !!!


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 22, 2012)

Chapter 57 is out

Damn......the last page was incredible o_O


----------



## Random101 (Jan 22, 2012)

I honestly don't know how the hell I missed this thread, but yeah, been following this series for a good while now, and rather liking where it's going currently. The magic and Djinn Mechanics were surprisingly in depth and intriguing, so the last several chapters have been a real joy for me.


----------



## Koori (Jan 22, 2012)

Next one is gonna be even better.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally Alibaba awakens the true embodiment of the Djinn Equipment


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 22, 2012)

Koori said:


> Next one is gonna be even better.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Now I more excited than ever of Magi 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I heared, that Aladdin will also get his won Djinn, since Ugo is not his. Dasmn It will getting better and better.


----------



## Koori (Jan 22, 2012)

For real, I want this awesome manga licensed in my country, it meets everything we like there.


----------



## Stajyun (Jan 22, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Now I more excited than ever of Magi
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That is really going to be great, i really hated his old Djinn look.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2012)

This manga is so boss..


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> This manga is so boss..




It?s more as a bos.........it is a super-boss


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 24, 2012)

Chapter 58 is out


Alibaba is a badass guy now !!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Chapter 58 is out
> 
> 
> Alibaba is a badass guy now !!


 Omg!!!

 so damn cool!!!


----------



## Koori (Jan 24, 2012)

Thus, that day, Alibaba officially entered the GAR realm.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 26, 2012)

Chapter 59 is out

Damn..........nice chapter and it goes epicer !!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Chapter 59 is out
> 
> Damn..........nice chapter and it goes epicer !!!


 
Falcon knee!!!



Morgiana


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 26, 2012)

Is Morgiana flying in this page ? If yes, how could she flying ? Is she a magi or e djin-equip-user ?


----------



## Koori (Jan 26, 2012)

Nah, she can't fly. It's just the visual effect when she jumps.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 27, 2012)

Sense-Scans said, yes !!


----------



## NarFan (Jan 27, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Sense-Scans said, yes !!



I Will love to se an anime of this great manga


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Sense-Scans said, yes !!


 please be true!!!!


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 27, 2012)

ok..........Sense Scans and some other manga-forums says:



> 『マギ』のアニメ化決定!  Or in English: A “Magi” anime has been decided!



Also famous 2ch confirmed it.


So now the question is:

OVA or TV-Series ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> ok..........Sense Scans and some other manga-forums says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 better be a TV series..


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 28, 2012)

Chapter 60 is out

Well..............this chapter wasn?t really epic, but quite good. I hoped, that we could see the continuation of Morgiana-Fight from last chapter in the next one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

*CH 61:* Bara makes it clear that the aspects are deeply tied to the ideology and abilities, therefore are personal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 3, 2012)

*CH 62*:kido
*CH 63*:kido


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 3, 2012)

Loved the way it was resolved so far, but it doesn't seem to be over yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*CH 64:* chapter six


----------



## Koori (Feb 5, 2012)

That banker is giving me an eerie feeling, I don't know why.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe its the fact that he is being drawn a villain


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 9, 2012)

*CH 65:* second-to-last page


----------



## Koori (Feb 12, 2012)

New chapter out!

Ahiru no Sora Ch. 69

Those two bastards, I should have seen that coming...!

But man, what an emotive chapter


----------



## Koori (Feb 14, 2012)

Chapter 67 is out.

And when 68 gets released, you are gonna shit bricks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn great updates.. Time to read...


----------



## xingesealcmst (Feb 16, 2012)

New chap! 

Wow... Cassim... o.0


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sinbad looks like a bamf here: blast and burn damage


----------



## Koori (Feb 16, 2012)

End of volume 7.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Dark Equipment true nature awakened, and Sinbad still without his metal vessels! Who can stop this monstrosity?


----------



## Roharu (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have just finished the new chapter and now I just wonder one thing... are Magi reality-warper of some kind? I mean, the whole change the direction of fate, and the fact that the whole public turned like that so suddenly, the banker has something to do with it (obviously....) so I think that Aladdin is going to come and change the direction again, on their side of course... so, is a Magi reality-warper?


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 16, 2012)

Roharu said:


> Hi everyone, I have just finished the new chapter and now I just wonder one thing... are Magi reality-warper of some kind? I mean, the whole change the direction of fate, and the fact that the whole public turned like that so suddenly, the banker has something to do with it (obviously....) so I think that Aladdin is going to come and change the direction again, on their side of course... so, is a Magi reality-warper?



Nothing they have done seems like reality warping to me.

Chaging a mob's emotion doesn't necssairly mean reality warping.


----------



## Roharu (Feb 16, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Nothing they have done seems like reality warping to me.
> 
> Chaging a mob's emotion doesn't necssairly mean reality warping.



Not only that, but I mean the whole speech Ugo said to Aladdin. The change of opinions isn't reality warping, I know that, but what Ugo told to Aladdin seems so promising.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad that more people are reading this manga in this forum.  deserved more love from the users in here.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 16, 2012)

... so, judging by that advertisement this is gonna be Bleach soon? Sinbad looks like Ichigo with armor.

I hate the Rukh system. I don't like it at all


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kirito said:


> ... so, judging by that advertisement this is gonna be *Bleach soon*? Sinbad looks like Ichigo with armor.
> 
> I hate the Rukh system. I don't like it at all


 I doubt it but let see what happen.. really looking forward to Volume 8.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 16, 2012)

Roharu said:


> Not only that, but I mean the whole speech Ugo said to Aladdin. The change of opinions isn't reality warping, I know that, but what Ugo told to Aladdin seems so promising.



Changing the course of fate isn't "reality warping" either, not if reality has a built in system to change fates. It seems like some people, not only magi the banker seems to have some sort of power too, can control rukh and rukh affect fate.



> ... so, judging by that advertisement this is gonna be Bleach soon? Sinbad looks like Ichigo with armor.



Bleach characters wear armor?

When has Ichigo ever had long black hair and some sort of dragon armor?



> I hate the Rukh system. I don't like it at all



Why?


----------



## Kirito (Feb 16, 2012)

I meant all that transformation crap and needing mediums. It's gonna go the Bankai way soon if nothing is done about it.

Because it's the same thing as all energy systems like Chakra, Ki, Reiatsu ... I liked it better when Aladdin was the one solving things. He used Rukh not for war but for peace. Now it's all "lol levelup" time because of this shitty Balbadd crap.


----------



## Koori (Feb 17, 2012)

I've read till volume 11 and it never goes the way you say. Besides, this is an adventure series, so of course there's fighting.

It gets better and better. Currently reading till the latest chapter released (128).


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 17, 2012)

Koori said:


> I've read till volume 11 and it never goes the way you say. Besides, this is an adventure series, so of course there's fighting.
> 
> It gets better and better. Currently reading till the latest chapter released (128).



Sense-Scans announced, that they want to speed up their releases/process agian, after their translator is coming back from his/her hiatus.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 17, 2012)

Koori said:


> I've read till volume 11 and it never goes the way you say. Besides, this is an adventure series, so of course there's fighting.
> 
> It gets better and better. Currently reading till the latest chapter released (128).



I just hope it really turns out like you say.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 18, 2012)

Chapter 69 is out


----------



## Koori (Feb 18, 2012)

Ans shit got real.

But I want that bastard of the banker beaten to a bloody pulp.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah shit got real.. Man Sinbad jumped in at the right moment..


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 19, 2012)

Chapter 70 is out

And next chapter will be


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aladdin fight of epicness !!!


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2012)

finally aladdin is back 

he's been out of this arc for quite some time


----------



## Koori (Feb 21, 2012)

Chapter 71 is out and the star is back, at last


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 21, 2012)

^Right? an amazing entrance, and Props to Alibaba for hanging in there as long as he did; kids grown some Man-balls.


----------



## Koori (Feb 23, 2012)

Chapter 72's out. 

Wisdom of Solomon!!!


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you. Now I can go back enjoying the manga with annoying Alibaba out of the way.


----------



## Koori (Feb 23, 2012)

Annoying Alibaba you say, are we even reading the same manga?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Thank you. Now I can go back enjoying the manga with annoying Alibaba out of the way.


 I didn't know that you find him annoying..



Koori said:


> Annoying Alibaba you say, are we even reading the same manga?


 it is always a good thing when we have different opinion about a characters..


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2012)

Koori said:


> Annoying Alibaba you say, are we even reading the same manga?



I only found him annoying when Cassim started showing up. But hey, I'm still reading, I don't judge a manga by its characters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2012)

*CH 73:*Ch.178-2


----------



## Roharu (Feb 25, 2012)

I wish we could see Aladdin's fight against Judal instead of Cassim and Alibaba's talk... I mean, it is cool and all, Alibaba is definitely a badass... but so much talk is ruined the fight scene, the priority right now is the Magi's fight for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

*CH 74:* Link removed


----------



## Koori (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like the battle is about to end. Aladdin can't win this, so Alibaba better hurry up.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 2, 2012)

Chapter 75 is out

Damn..........best Chapter till now o_O


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Chapter 57 is out
> 
> Damn..........best Chapter till now o_O



75* and ohh shit O_O


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 2, 2012)

oh my god..  

THAT CHAPTER WAS FUCKING EPIC.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 3, 2012)

Chapter 76 is out

Well this Chapter was a little boring, but interessting.


----------



## Koori (Mar 3, 2012)

And it ends, the longest and most amazing arc so far.

I almost shed tears during this chapter, I've got to admit.


----------



## Spock (Mar 3, 2012)

Just started reading the manga. Really cool even though the stories are not the original Arabian nights stories still awesome.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 5, 2012)

Chapter 77 is out

The last pages was:


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 5, 2012)

Our young heroes come face-to-face with an insidious new foe - obesity


----------



## Koori (Mar 5, 2012)

And next chapter Aladdin meets his waifu


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 8, 2012)

Chapter 78  is out

well an informativ and funny chapter^^


----------



## Koori (Mar 8, 2012)

Aladdin knows how to make a girl fall for him.

Yamu is soooooo fucking hot


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 10, 2012)

Chapter 79 is out


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2012)

Koori said:


> And next chapter Aladdin meets his waifu



It's amazing how accurate you were in your prediction 


Her smile truly made my day, and her explanation why those shackles are important to her even more. They were once a symbol of her captivity and her trauma under Jamil's influence. I'm glad she got over that part of her life ^.^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

*CH 80:*Mangatoyou


----------



## Roman (Mar 12, 2012)

Excellent show of swordsmanship. I'l pretty sure that Alibaba will make an excellent swordsman soon enough. Afterall, he did manage to fight against a lot of strong fighters before. Can't wait to see what Morgiana's household item will look like. If it's gonna be anything like in some fanarts I've seen with her, it'll be awesome.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 14, 2012)

Chapter 81 is out


wow..........morgania looks soo cute pek


----------



## Roman (Mar 14, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Chapter 81 is out
> 
> 
> wow..........morgania looks soo cute pek



Ditto. This chapter pretty much set it down in stone that Morgiana has feelings for Alibaba, as I suspected for quite a while now. I really hope Alibaba sees this before long =D


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 16, 2012)

Chapter 82 is out


----------



## Koori (Mar 16, 2012)

The releases for new scanned chapters are really going faster, aren't they?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 16, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Chapter 82 is out



 Morgana is so cute and yes she does have feeling for Alibaba. Interesting, I can't wait for what is next..


----------



## Roman (Mar 16, 2012)

OH boy. Someone is seriously pissed. I wonder what Sinbad did to make Ren go batshit insane. Oh Sinbad, and here you were thinking you knew better how to win a girls heart, yet Alibaba knew the better of it


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Mar 16, 2012)

Koori said:


> The releases for new scanned chapters are really going faster, aren't they?



same pace if you ask me

Morgiana in that festival... 
By the way, I still don't understand how the household vessels work, do they need Rukh/MP like Djinn Equip or what?


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 16, 2012)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> same pace if you ask me




I wonder.........because they said, they wanted to to speed up the releases.


----------



## Roharu (Mar 16, 2012)

Omg, Sinbad.... I'm pretty sure Alibaba and Aladdin are going to pay for this, Sinbad will never suffer the consequences, just those around him, I'm almost sure of it


----------



## aegon (Mar 17, 2012)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> same pace if you ask me
> 
> Morgiana in that festival...
> By the way, I still don't understand how the household vessels work, do they need Rukh/MP like Djinn Equip or what?



Household vessels are like the "sons" of the djinns. They are born when a king  bonds with another person while he fights together with him/her. And the use of househould vessels consumes magoi, especially when the special ability of the household vessel is used.

And about the pace, it doubled from december 2011. Sense scans now does 4 or 5 releases a week, while they only did 2 releases a week in the previous year.


----------



## Roharu (Mar 19, 2012)

*through the academy that he founded.*

Wow Sinbad, I'm dying for hear/watch his explanation


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 20, 2012)

lol sinbad is such a dog. still waiting till we can meet his dijinn, or at least Aladdin can.


----------



## Roman (Mar 20, 2012)

Ja'far's expression at the end was just priceless  It's right up there with Hachiken's expressions this week in Silver Spoon. My God Sinbad you're just hungry for sex. How dare you do that to Ren! I can't wait to hear his excuse  At this point, Sinbad really reminds me of the Prince from Level E and how he always went doing the most ridiculous things, causing much anger and distress on the part of his bodyguard Captain Kraft. Right now, this is along the lines of what's going on in Ja'far's mind.


----------



## Da Realest (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't think he actually did it something's fishy here


----------



## Roman (Mar 20, 2012)

Da Realest said:


> I don't think he actually did it something's fishy here



Quite possibly. I mean from a general perspective, Sinbad's relationship with Ja'far is very similar to The Prince and Captain Kraft from Level E  But what happened here could easily be an attempt to frame him and bring Sindria to its knees.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 21, 2012)

Chapter 84 is out

The reactions about sindbad?s explaining


----------



## Roman (Mar 21, 2012)

I find it hilarious that no one believed him right from the beginning  Tho I'm really curious to know just who it was that abducted her and took her to Sinbad's bed. I really doubt that it was Sinbad. Another thing I liked is how Sinbad tried to appeal to the friendship of his crew and they reacted in a way not at all typical in a Shounen. I really like this series more and more with each chapter. Can't wait for next chapter to find out what really happened =D


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 21, 2012)

This is probably my favorite series at the moment.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Omg Sinbad  and question anyone knows how many chapters were are behind to the current arc?


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Omg Sinbad  and question anyone knows how many chapters were are behind to the current arc?



In japan they have around 134 chapter. So 50 chapter ahead they are atm


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Mar 23, 2012)

Apparently, there was a translation error in one of the pages from ch 84

Ghana, Uruguay reach World Cup quarters


----------



## Roman (Mar 26, 2012)

Chapter 85

Seems like in the end, Sinbad never actually did anything to Ren and it was her retainer who did everything. This should serve as a good lesson that magic is never the solution to every problem or the instrument with which to achieve one's dream, but it is one's own will and the strength of their desire to make it come true. That's what I took from this chapter. The series is so awesome on so many levels, literally.

Now the question is what is the Prince up to? Is he really just there to study or is there an ulterior purpose for his stay? Either way, one thing I'm almost certain of is that he'll soon be a new addition to Aladdin's and Alibaba's group. He doesn't strike me as the schemer or evildoer, but rather someone who'se really dedicated to his family and virtue.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone know where you can find raw chapters up to 133th?

I've been reading translations along with raw volumes:
Chapter 85

but couldn't find raws of the chapters after 11th volume.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 26, 2012)

you try winny club in jcafe?


----------



## Koori (Mar 26, 2012)

Not released yet.


----------



## Da Realest (Mar 28, 2012)

Chapter 86 is out


----------



## Roman (Apr 1, 2012)

Chapter 87

And so the group will set out to complete another Dungeon! I'm actually really happy that it's come to this. While the story has been amazing so far (so much that it's become my favorite series to date), I'm really happy that the author hasn't forgotten the original premise of the story: Dungeon Diving. Defense Devil is a good example of a series that forgot its original premise and turned out to be poorly written, so I'm glad this didn't happen here.


----------



## Da Realest (Apr 4, 2012)

Chapter 88


----------



## Roman (Apr 4, 2012)

And Chapter 89 as well 

Very interesting chapter. I didn't expect to see Alibaba's brothers so soon again, and Ahbmad is on a path toward redemption. I was really pleased with that. I thought it was cool that he speaks the Toran language too. By the sound of things, it looks like this 61st dungeon is more dangerous than the normal ones.


----------



## Koori (Apr 7, 2012)

2 new chapters have been released simultaneously. Yes, you heard me right, 2 in a row.


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 7, 2012)

Koori said:


> 2 new chapters have been released simultaneously. Yes, you heard me right, 2 in a row.



Sense-Scans release HQ chapter as these 2 LQ-Chapters. I?ll will wait for the sense-scans releases.


----------



## Koori (Apr 8, 2012)

Ain't that great? In 2 days, 4 new chapters released


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

*CH 93*:d&g


----------



## Stajyun (Apr 10, 2012)

3 chapters in one go ^^ awesome!

Magi is such a awesome series.


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 10, 2012)

I dropped it awhile back I'm trying to decide if I should start again?


----------



## Stajyun (Apr 10, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> I dropped it awhile back I'm trying to decide if I should start again?



You should, it's awesome. Am enjoying it equally as much as i enjoy reading Toriko.

The plot, character designs and character development are top notch.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 10, 2012)

As much as Toriko?

Toriko is better, there is something missing to Magi. I think it might be a unique art style thats missing.


----------



## Stajyun (Apr 10, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> As much as Toriko?
> 
> Toriko is better, there is something missing to Magi. I think it might be a unique art style thats missing.



I mean when it comes to plot. Remember when Toriko first came out, the art wasn't so great but over the years the author got better. Your right, it isn't as good as Toriko but it's getting there. I love all the characters though


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 14, 2012)

Magi Chapter 93 is out


An Sense Scans need some Rawprovider for Magi


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 14, 2012)

Stajyun said:


> I mean when it comes to plot. Remember when Toriko first came out, the art wasn't so great but over the years the author got better. Your right, it isn't as good as Toriko but it's getting there. I love all the characters though



Its not the quality art that I'm talking about but its distinctness.

I think a unique style gives a series an extra push. It can make just looking at the pages fun.


----------



## TemplateR (Apr 17, 2012)

It seems that the anime Magi will be announced at the 13th Volume of released on July 18.
lunging


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> It seems that the anime Magi will be announced at the 13th Volume of released on July 18.
> lunging



F*CKING.......

Today has got to be the best day of my life. I get a new job and I find out they're making an anime for my favorite manga. F*CKING YES!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> It seems that the anime Magi will be announced at the 13th Volume of released on July 18.
> lunging


 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pek


----------



## Wrath (Apr 22, 2012)

Congratulations Alibaba, Amon gave birth to a beautiful baby vessel.


----------



## Roman (Apr 22, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Congratulations Alibaba, Amon gave birth to a beautiful baby vessel.



LSMIC!!!! That comment made me LMAO!

Chapter 96

Indeed, Amon gave birth (I'm wondering how in the blue f*ck that works) and it appears Morgiana is the one who will be with him (or maybe her, should be a female Djinn imho). Also, I take this as one more hint at Alibaba X Morgiana. Please, Ohtaka, make it happen!

Zagan is terrible. I thought he was a douche, but I never expected him to be downright cruel and evil like that, using the people of the village to decorate his dungeon by growing parasite trees to feed from their magoi. I sure hope the group will rip him a new one in the coming chapters.


----------



## Koori (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh yes, he may be an asshole but he's hella funny. Just wait and see :ho


----------



## Roman (Apr 26, 2012)

Chapter 97

Morgiana, please be ok


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 26, 2012)

wow..what the hell...did not see that coming..


----------



## Roman (Apr 26, 2012)

My theory is that she used up too much Magoi all at once to subdue Zagan and that's what caused the rebound on her. Hakuryuu was experiencing something similar but unlike him, Aladdin or Alibaba, Morgiana never trained to use her energy or Magoi. I really hope she's alright T_T


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 26, 2012)

Yea, but that looked pretty brutal, especially for this series.


----------



## Koori (Apr 26, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Yea, but that looked pretty brutal, especially for this series.



Oh, you still have seen nothing.


----------



## Roman (May 3, 2012)

Chapter 99

Looks like another black/artificial Djinn has appeared. Whatever the organization is plotting, it looks like obtaining the power of the Djinn and controlling it by force is something that they're after, thus they created artificial Dark Vessels so that its users can become Black Djinns. I wonder if this princess can revert to normal now that she's transformed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2012)

*Magi 102:*Base Szayel


----------



## Koori (May 12, 2012)

Overkill. What an insane magic.


----------



## Roharu (May 12, 2012)

I wonder exactly how big that magic is, multi city block? Still.... how the hell are they going to survive that, and even if they do, how are they going to defeat the knight?


----------



## Roman (May 12, 2012)

Koori said:


> Overkill. What an insane magic.



Hence it's called Extreme Magic. I can't wait for the next chapter to find out exactly how they're gonna get out of this. I'm thinking Alibaba might do something with his own Djin Equip after seeing someone else do it.


----------



## Roman (May 29, 2012)

Chapter 105

Nice chapter. Hakuryuu is now a Dungeon Conqueror, tho I wonder what will happen to him after the snake bite. It's also interesting to see Morgiana and Aladdin where the only ones who have at least as much Magoi as he does. I'll wait until Alibaba fully masters Amon tho.

It's great to see Morgiana revitalized. Alibaba was really worried about her


----------



## TemplateR (May 30, 2012)

Domain Names project-magi.com, battleroyalethegamevita.com Registered



> According to WHOIS records available online, the domain "project-magi.com" has been registered and is currently pointing to the name server "ns.sme.co.jp," a domain owned by Sony Music Entertainment.
> 
> Sumomomo Momomo creator Shinobu Ohtaka's fantasy adventure manga Magi has been serialized in Shogakukan's Weekly Shonen Sunday since 2009, and has been collected into 12 volumes so far. Earlier this year, Masaki Nawada, the editor-in-chief of Shogagkukan's Weekly Shonen Sunday magazine, announced that the manga has a "huge project" in development.
> 
> WHOIS records also indicate that the domain "battleroyalethegamevita.com" was registered to "Sony Computer Entertainment America LLC" on Thursday.




Source: 




Something big is coming and I hope it is an Anime-Project !!


----------



## Roman (May 30, 2012)

Wasn't the anime already announced for Magi?


----------



## Koori (May 30, 2012)

Zagan is from now on my favorite Djinn

"Eww, I hate humans" *spits over Alibaba* 

And the ranking of achievements in the dungeon made me laugh so much.


----------



## Roman (May 30, 2012)

Koori said:


> Zagan is from now on my favorite Djinn
> 
> "Eww, I hate humans" *spits over Alibaba*
> 
> And the ranking of achievements in the dungeon made me laugh so much.



I liked the rankings, they were pretty hilarious 

I'm just really glad that Morgiana is going to be fine now (as expected, but I'm happy nonetheless). It's pretty interesting too that she and Aladdin are the ones with the most Magoi. I was kind of expecting Aladdin and Alibaba to be on top in that department.


----------



## Wrath (May 30, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Chapter 105
> 
> Nice chapter. Hakuryuu is now a Dungeon Conqueror, tho I wonder what will happen to him after the snake bite. It's also interesting to see Morgiana and Aladdin where the only ones who have at least as much Magoi as he does. I'll wait until Alibaba fully masters Amon tho.
> 
> It's great to see Morgiana revitalized. Alibaba was really worried about her


On rereading it, I realised that Zagan isn't saying that Morgiana has more magoi than Ren or Alibaba, just that she and Aladdin are ruled out of being declared a king candidate. Aladdin can't become a king because he's a Magi, and Morgiana can't because she's a Household Vessel user, and so in service to a king already.

Because frankly it doesn't make any sense that she would have more magoi than Alibaba or Ren, given that she collapsed after using her Household Vessel a grand total of once, whereas Alibaba had been running around using Djinn Equip for hours.


----------



## Roman (May 30, 2012)

Wrath said:


> On rereading it, I realised that Zagan isn't saying that Morgiana has more magoi than Ren or Alibaba, just that she and Aladdin are ruled out of being declared a king candidate. Aladdin can't become a king because he's a Magi, and Morgiana can't because she's a Household Vessel user, and so in service to a king already.
> 
> Because frankly it doesn't make any sense that she would have more magoi than Alibaba or Ren, given that she collapsed after using her Household Vessel a grand total of once, whereas Alibaba had been running around using Djinn Equip for hours.



Good point. I'd figured the reason she almost died was because she used up too much Magoi by beating a creature that was, for all intents and purposes, extremely lethal and dangerous. I also attributed that to her lack of knowledge on using Magoi, so it's not unlikely that she went overkill with it and used up so much when she didn't necessarily need to, hence why she burned out so quickly.


----------



## TemplateR (May 30, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Wasn't the anime already announced for Magi?



Well that wasn?t ofiicial announced by Shogakukan or by the of Magi


----------



## aegon (May 30, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Good point. I'd figured the reason she almost died was because she used up too much Magoi by beating a creature that was, for all intents and purposes, extremely lethal and dangerous. I also attributed that to her lack of knowledge on using Magoi, so it's not unlikely that she went overkill with it and used up so much when she didn't necessarily need to, hence why she burned out so quickly.



Aladdin was ruled out because he is a magician, Morgiana was ruled out because she is a household vessel user, alibaba was ruled out because he already had a djinn but was still unable to performe the full djinn equip(plus gazan hates amon).

So basically the choice was among hakuryuu the little girl and dunya. Hakuryuu was ultimately chosen because his magoi manipulation skill works really well with gazan's power. You will see how he is able to efficently use gazan's power together with magoi manipulation in the next arc around chapter 125-130.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 3, 2012)

32 chapters in. Thought this would suck. Not bad at all.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jun 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> 32 chapters in. Thought this would suck. Not bad at all.



It's really enjoyable, it has a lot of early Dragonball vibes.


----------



## Koori (Jun 3, 2012)

Up to 141 reading the raws. Jesus Christ, and they said Mor bleeding from every cranny of her body was gross.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alibaba's arm doesn't look good


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok guys, sorry for being away of the thread, busy with jobs and gaming department "E3"

I am behind but tomorrow I am catching up. Magi all the way!!


----------



## Kenzaki (Jun 3, 2012)

Koori said:


> Link please.



Chapter 114.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 4, 2012)

aegon said:


> Aladdin was ruled out because he is a magician, Morgiana was ruled out because she is a household vessel user, alibaba was ruled out because he already had a djinn but was still unable to performe the full djinn equip(plus gazan hates amon).
> 
> So basically the choice was among hakuryuu the little girl and dunya. Hakuryuu was ultimately chosen because his magoi manipulation skill works really well with gazan's power. You will see how he is able to efficently use gazan's power together with magoi manipulation in the next arc around chapter 125-130.


Actually Alibaba was not ruled out of that particular part of the decision process, so he does indeed have less magoi than Ren. You can see that he's included (along with the little girl and the princess) in the panel where Zagan is measuring them.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 5, 2012)

60 chapters in and seriously it's starting to suck for me .

Just a question, since the 1st time they went dungeon diving have they done it again or is it still about the "potentially cliche" villain wanna destroy/rule the world [_basically political sh*t_] ?


----------



## Koori (Jun 5, 2012)

Shut up and keep reading.


----------



## Roman (Jun 5, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Actually Alibaba was not ruled out of that particular part of the decision process, so he does indeed have less magoi than Ren. You can see that he's included (along with the little girl and the princess) in the panel where Zagan is measuring them.



Exactly. I know it's just a translation so I could be wrong, but this is what Zagan said:

"Apart from the Magi (Aladdin) and the user of the household vessel (Morgiana), you (Hakuryuu) have the most Magoi among us" and as Wrath said, Alibiba's face is included in the panel where he compares them.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 5, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Exactly. I know it's just a translation so I could be wrong, but this is what Zagan said:
> 
> "Apart from the Magi (Aladdin) and the user of the household vessel (Morgiana), you (Hakuryuu) have the most Magoi among us" and as Wrath said, Alibiba's face is included in the panel where he compares them.


Well not quite (or at least ambiguously phrased) - he's saying that Aladdin and Morgiana are not included in the comparison, but of all the others Hakuryuu has the most magoi.


----------



## Harlock (Jun 8, 2012)

Chapter 107 was very good.

Masrur kicked asses like a boss.


----------



## TemplateR (Jun 15, 2012)

I have seen the latest Raw for Magi and I found this:



From another forum I found a quote for this:



> Big news (And Cover and lead color) for _Magi _in _Sh?nen Sunday_ #30 (27/06). No doubt Anime.




Yes, yes, yes. Magi Anime is coming !!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> I have seen the latest Raw for Magi and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roman (Jun 15, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Yes, yes, yes. Magi Anime is coming !!!!!!



ALL MY MONEY.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 16, 2012)

D Vance said:


> Just a question, since the 1st time they went dungeon diving have they done it again or is it still about the "potentially cliche" villain wanna destroy/rule the world [_basically political sh*t_] ?



Dungeon diving happens again, and its certain to keep happening as that appears to be how they get stronger. There is a limit to how many times one group can conquer a dungeon though.

The _villains_, not villain as I have yet to see the leader of their group, seem to want to destory the world. Seeing as just about every villain in shounen falls under destory/rule the world cliche I wouldn't complain about it. The motivations behind the goal are much more important.


----------



## TemplateR (Jun 18, 2012)

Shinobu Ohtaka's Magi Fantasy Adventure Manga Gets TV Anime




> The official website for Shogakukan's Jisedai World Hobby Fair '12 Summer event shows a giveaway pamphlet for Weekly Shonen Sunday magazine, which reveals the television anime adaptation of Shinobu Ohtaka's Magi fantasy adventure manga. The manga re-imagines tales from the classic story One Thousand and One Nights (also known as Arabian Nights).
> 
> Ohtaka, the creator of Sumomomo Momomo, has been serializing Magi in Weekly Shonen Sunday since 2009, and Shogakukan will publish the 13th compiled book volume next month.
> 
> Earlier this year, Masaki Nawada, the editor-in-chief of Weekly Shonen Sunday, revealed that the manga has a "huge project" in development. The domain "project-magi.com" has been registered and is currently pointing to the name server "ns.sme.co.jp," a domain owned by Sony Music Entertainment.



Source: 



My body is 100% ready to rumble for Magi-Anime !!!!!!


----------



## Roman (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Sayaka Knight (Jun 19, 2012)

New chapter chapter 5.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2012)

Just read chapter 82... 

Haha, its funny because they like prostitutes!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 20, 2012)

Caught up. Loved it. 
I really hope the anime does justice to the manga.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 20, 2012)

I hope the anime is a series like naruto and one piece,but that seems far fetched.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 21, 2012)

I am also officially caught up with the series and have to say that its pretty solid.

...may do a full review thing because I have a lot to say about Magi...


----------



## Roman (Jun 21, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I am also officially caught up with the series and have to say that its pretty solid.
> 
> ...may do a full review thing because I have a lot to say about Magi...



It's without a doubt my favorite series at this point. I may do a full review myself because there's so much in it that's amazing, not to mention relateable to the real world. That's something I also really liked about the FMA manga.


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2012)

it's been a while since a new chap came out


----------



## Roman (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah. I also hope they'll start speeding up with the releases. The wait is becoming a little painful


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 21, 2012)

I wonder if the author is gonna get some inspiration from Persian and mesopotamian literature,that would be epic. Add also some Greek ideas,the manga would be god like.


----------



## Roman (Jun 21, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I wonder if the author is gonna get some inspiration from Persian and mesopotamian literature,that would be epic. Add also some Greek ideas,the manga would be god like.



I wouldn't be surprised if that were to happen. There are already various cultural references to the Roman period, what with gladiators and there was also a panel where a warrior in Roman armor appeared, so I think the story takes from a number literary ideas. It's already taken a lot of influence from Chinese literature as well as the obvious Arabian Nights references, which is another thing I really liked about it.


----------



## TemplateR (Jun 22, 2012)

According to  Mag-Anime is taking the Timeslot of "Gundam AGE". Sense Scans has told us, about this.


But we don?t know further, which Studio is doing Magi-Anime. Perhaps Sunrise ?


----------



## Roman (Jun 22, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> According to  Mag-Anime is taking the Timeslot of "Gundam AGE". Sense Scans has told us, about this.
> 
> 
> But we don?t know further, which Studio is doing Magi-Anime. Perhaps Sunrise ?



Whoever it is, I hope it's not DEEN. I don't want them ruining such a beautiful series like they did Umineko No Naku Koro Ni.


----------



## TemplateR (Jun 22, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Whoever it is, I hope it's not DEEN. I don't want them ruining such a beautiful series like they did Umineko No Naku Koro Ni.



Hasn?t DEED produced "Nurarihyon no Mago"-Anime ?


----------



## Roman (Jun 22, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Hasn?t DEED produced "Nurarihyon no Mago"-Anime ?



I don't watch that series. I didn't really like the manga anyways


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 22, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> According to  Mag-Anime is taking the Timeslot of "Gundam AGE". Sense Scans has told us, about this.
> 
> 
> But we don?t know further, which Studio is doing Magi-Anime. Perhaps Sunrise ?



It's A-1 Pictures
*Baki Son of Ogre 278*


----------



## TemplateR (Jun 22, 2012)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> It's A-1 Pictures
> *Baki Son of Ogre 278*



 Holy shit.............best Studio after Sunrise, Madhouse and Production I.G.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 22, 2012)

Woulda loved Sunrise, but A-1 is solid. 
I'm really excited about how the soundtrack will be now.
It should be awesome. 

---

Anyone else want to see that mustache guy get destroyed even harder for what he did to Mor? Fuck that guy. And his mustache.


----------



## Roman (Jun 22, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Anyone else want to see that mustache guy get destroyed even harder for what he did to Mor? Fuck that guy. And his mustache.



I really love Morgiana's character, and I couldn't be happier for the fact that Masrur completely annihilated him. That comment he made to her after he gutted her...idk why but that seriously pissed me off


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm having a good time reading this. Even though it's very shounen, it's good fun and I like the mystery aspect of it. The characters are pretty cool as well. This would've done well in WSJ as well.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 24, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I really love Morgiana's character, and I couldn't be happier for the fact that Masrur completely annihilated him. *That comment he made to her after he gutted her...idk why but that seriously pissed me off *



Yeah me too. I've never been so pissed reading a manga. 
I hope she's okay 

---

since its not here, here's a preview for the manga from the anime thread:
[YOUTUBE]FTG4-QshPbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> since its not here, here's a preview for the manga from the anime thread:
> [YOUTUBE]FTG4-QshPbQ[/YOUTUBE]



MY BODY IS READY


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jun 24, 2012)

Gonna start reading this soon 
also is it a weekly manga?


----------



## belkrax (Jun 24, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Yeah me too. I've never been so pissed reading a manga.
> I hope she's okay
> 
> ---
> ...



I came.

Holy sweet magic jesus i cant wait!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 24, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> Gonna start reading this soon
> also is it a weekly manga?



That's great. It is weekly, but the translations are like 40-some chaps behind. 

---

Looking for gifs on tumblr, ended up with a bunch of fanart instead

*Spoiler*: _beware of the hnnnnnnnnnnnnng_


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 28, 2012)

Up to chapter 75 now. That Sinbad is something else. He looks freaking beast in that djin-equip.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Yeah me too. I've never been so pissed reading a manga.
> I hope she's okay
> 
> ---
> ...


 Magi Anime looks sick


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 28, 2012)

Morgiana is very cute in the manga but the anime makes her 100x more cute.

But not sure if breaking the heads of animals falls under the category of cute.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm catching up with the manga (currently on chapter 46) but I'd like to know if they entered another dungeon after this. It would be a dream team with Alibaba, Alladin, Sinbad, the redhead girl, Alibaba's friend and the other magi that appears fighting Alladin. It would be awesome to see this party inside a very difficult dungeon.


----------



## Roman (Jun 28, 2012)

They do, but not in the team you're mentioning I'm afraid. That's all I'm gonna spoil for you


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 28, 2012)

Eldrummer said:


> I'm catching up with the manga (currently on chapter 46) but I'd like to know if they entered another dungeon after this. It would be a dream team with Alibaba, Alladin, Sinbad, the redhead girl, Alibaba's friend and the other magi that appears fighting Alladin. It would be awesome to see this party inside a very difficult dungeon.


Dude Sinbad is on a whole different level. He doesn't need a magi and other stuff. Dude's hardcore. The dungeon conquerer.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jun 28, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> That's great. It is weekly, but the translations are like *40-some chaps behind. *
> 
> ---



Goodness, O.O Why!? lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2012)

Finally done with chapter 109..


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 28, 2012)

I wish it could go back to two chapters a week, One is not enough. Of course,with magi enough is never enough.


----------



## aegon (Jun 28, 2012)

Sense-scans doesn't have high quality raws for some chapter of volume 14, so they are waiting for the volume to be out around the 18 of july to pick up the pace again.

In the meantime we are collecting high quality raws for the lastest chapters, so the situation shouldn't happen again.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 28, 2012)

aegon said:


> Sense-scans doesn't have high quality raws for some chapter of volume 14, so they are waiting for the volume to be out around the 18 of july to pick up the pace again.
> 
> In the meantime we are collecting high quality raws for the lastest chapters, so the situation shouldn't happen again.



Thanks for the good work


----------



## Blunt (Jul 1, 2012)

> Magi by the creator of *Sumomomo Momomo*


Oh, that's fun to say!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 3, 2012)

Shinobu Ohtaka's Magi *110* - Sense Scans


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Judal gave us some interesting info!!


----------



## Furious George (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm not sure I like Judal.... and I don't mean in terms of he's a good villain but as in he is a bad character. He's very boring.

But he's definitely come back with a considerable amount of power. I doubt they'll have another big fight scene so soon but it should be fun to see what Judal's capable of whenever stuff goes down.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I'm not sure I like Judal.... and I don't mean in terms of he's a good villain but as in he is a bad character. He's very boring.
> 
> But he's definitely come back with a considerable amount of power. I doubt they'll have another big fight scene so soon but it should be fun to see what Judal's capable of whenever stuff goes down.


 I am waiting for your review fool.. and Judal for me is a tool to set things in the plot.. nothing else.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am waiting for your review fool..



I should have it up soon.... if not tomorrow then some other time this week. Muy ocupado.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys, Magi needs your vote:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2012)

*CH 111:*I guess Kenpachi wasn't bluffing here


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 9, 2012)

Go easy on the poor girl Sinbad


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 10, 2012)

Still waiting for that island splitting feeat... Scans are so slow but who am I to complain...


----------



## Roman (Jul 10, 2012)

Akabara Strauss said:


> Still waiting for that island splitting feeat... Scans are so slow but who am I to complain...



Seriously? If someone can split an island in the Magi verse, then it would have to be one of the strongest verses in manga


----------



## Koori (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's volume 13 cover.



A real beauty


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Koori said:


> Here's volume 13 cover.
> 
> 
> 
> A real beauty


 it is beautiful!!


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 12, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Seriously? If someone can split an island in the Magi verse, *then it would have to be one of the strongest verses in manga *



Not even close


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 13, 2012)

All _hands_ on deck! Magi 112 is out!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 13, 2012)

One of the ugly side of Sinbad.. Aladdin is too innocent to fall for it.. and wtf his arm fell? O_o


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 13, 2012)

Koori said:


> Here's volume 13 cover.
> 
> 
> 
> A real beauty



Is this Kougyoko?


----------



## Roman (Jul 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> One of the ugly side of Sinbad.. Aladdin is too innocent to fall for it.. and wtf his arm fell? O_o



Sinbad's really become something else from who he used, it seems. He strikes me as the tragic hero in this tale, considering he has good intentions but he's become ensnared in the political and military games of kingdoms. I'm guessing this is a show of what happens to those who start off with a good heart but power has its way with such people.

And when Hakuryuu's arm fell off, I was like OH SHI--


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Jul 13, 2012)

Akabara Strauss said:


> Is this Kougyoko?



Yes it is


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2012)

*CH 113:*attempting to blind-side him


----------



## Roman (Jul 17, 2012)

Sinbad at the very end 

It's easy to see that the guy from Al Sarmen isn't gonna go very far after what he pulled.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Sinbad at the very end
> 
> It's easy to see that the guy from Al Sarmen isn't gonna go very far after what he pulled.


 lol Sinbad is going to make him suffer.


----------



## Koori (Jul 18, 2012)

Worst choice of words ever, Sinbad is gonna fuck you up hard.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 18, 2012)

Sinbaaaaad. Magi doesn't disappoint. Started of a little slow and really shounen, but it's easily become one of my favorite weekly shounen reads. Can't wait for the anime to come out as well.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 19, 2012)

"Curses don't exist. This is most likely some sort of magic."

Only in a manga would this statement not be ridiculous.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 19, 2012)

Finally the island splitting feat is next.


----------



## Roman (Jul 19, 2012)

Akabara Strauss said:


> Finally the island splitting feat is next.



OH SHI---    .


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's chapter 114 Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru


----------



## Aeon (Jul 20, 2012)

I read and caught up with this in a few days. So far I've enjoyed it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 20, 2012)

Sinbad is the man!  
Being spoiled on the island splitter beforehand feels bad, but I could see why you guys were so excited


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 20, 2012)

Just what have you been through Sinbad. I want a Sinbad flashback!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Damn Sinbad.. wtf!! already curse? elaborate fool


----------



## blueblip (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm more interested in what he's plotting. That look he had on his face when Aladdin used Solomon's Wisdom wasn't a very benign one.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 21, 2012)

I would lmao if Sinbad is the real villain of the story.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 21, 2012)

The story seems to be heading in the direction of Alibaba and Aladdin needing to oppose him at some point for sure.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 21, 2012)

^If that's true, it'll have to be towards the end of the series. As of now, we have yet to see anyone remotely close to Sindbad in power. Possibly, Sindbad has chosen to go down the 'end justifies the means' mentality, which would probably have to do with that stronger curse that's already been placed on him.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 21, 2012)

Just caught up :3 and I must say Magi is a REALLY good shounen! I can't wait for the anime. 

Sinbad has just been looking so suspicious these last few chapters, lol.


----------



## aegon (Jul 24, 2012)

Boqueiro said:


> I've read all the manga scans (chinese translation) until 147 with the help of outsource translations.
> 
> So, when is the 148 raw coming out?
> 
> ...



It was relased today. Maybe if you search around you can find it. Probably my translation will be out or tomorrow or on thursday.


----------



## Koori (Jul 28, 2012)

To those who are interested, here's the link for the volume 13 raw:

nisekoi 36 raw


----------



## aegon (Jul 29, 2012)

Boqueiro said:


> Seems I've been reading your translations all this time!
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Just one thing, you sometimes write very obvious grammatical mistakes. Running your texts through a spell checker wouldn't hurt...



I use the word processor when I translate, but I didn't re-read what I wrote in my magi translations because sense scans has two translators and a proofreader who check the scripts , so there were a lot of typos and mistakes. 

In the last 3 or 4 chapters I began to take my take and re-read the translation so the quality should have risen a lot, I hope you noticed it...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 29, 2012)

SS has Magi 115 out

woah


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> SS has Magi 115 out
> 
> woah


 I am the only one confused with this chapter?


----------



## Roman (Jul 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am the only one confused with this chapter?



I was somewhat confused as well. I'm still not sure why Al Sarmen wants to destroy the world for what it is. I get that they want to break away from fate due to how they're not happy with how things are right now but I'm pretty certain there's more to it than just that. All will be revealed in time tho, I'm sure.


----------



## aegon (Jul 30, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I was somewhat confused as well. I'm still not sure why Al Sarmen wants to destroy the world for what it is. I get that they want to break away from fate due to how they're not happy with how things are right now but I'm pretty certain there's more to it than just that. All will be revealed in time tho, I'm sure.



you are 90% right. They fight destiny because destiny didn't reserve any good experiences to them. By revolting against and cursing their destiny they "deprave" it changing its course, in the hope that they can get a better future.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 4, 2012)

Magi 116 by SS is up


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Magi 116 by SS is up


  so a war is about to start ah?


----------



## belkrax (Aug 4, 2012)

Ren Kouen is badass tier.

Alzo he looks like Fire Lord Ozai.

And Hakuryuu is Zuko. Hm.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 6, 2012)

Magi 117 is out (woo didn't think we'd get another chap this fast! )

*Spoiler*: __ 





Aladdin, showing up even Sinbad. 
A real Shonen protagonist
Really hope he's able to help Dunya. 
Wish the trio didn't have to break up


----------



## belkrax (Aug 6, 2012)

hahahahaha "he is a true magi after all" xD that was priceless


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Magi 117 is out (woo didn't think we'd get another chap this fast! )
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 Aladdin


----------



## armorknight (Aug 6, 2012)

Well this chapter certainly made me an Aladdin x Dunya shipper.

Really looking forward to future chapters. Hopefully the story will become Aladdin-centric once again. The Baldadd and Zagan arcs were nice and all, but all the focus on Alibaba was somewhat annoying. Aladdin is just a much better and more interesting character.


----------



## Roman (Aug 7, 2012)

Aladdin is a true Magi! And the look on Dunya's face in the panel above, it didn't seem like she disliked it


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone here read raws? 
*Spoiler*: _big raw spoiler_ 



Aladdin found Ugo. It's Ugo's comeback!!


----------



## Koori (Aug 7, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Anyone here read raws?
> *Spoiler*: _big raw spoiler_
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, although...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's just a hardened sand replica. That's probably the closest thing he will manage to achieve in regards to seeing Ugo-kun again.




Speaking of the latest chapter, it seems apparent that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



there's no hope left for Dunya, unfortunately


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



aaah damn. For a moment there I thought Aladdin found Ugo and made him come back. I am disappointed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

I was lurking around on youtube and [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUPmL5E3at0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

*CH 118:* Link


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *CH 118:*Ch.20



lol, poor Alibaba. Dude's so heartbroken. 
Here's hoping Mor goes up for the rebound! 
Those two in the Dark Continent would be cool.


----------



## Wosu (Aug 14, 2012)

i love this manga, in my top ten. Ah Magi is an awesome protagonist.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 18, 2012)

It seems Morgiana and hakuryu are gonna end up together. Sinbad vs the princess let's see what's gonna happen.


----------



## Roman (Aug 18, 2012)

I want her to be with Alibaba 

Excellent chapter! I want to see if Ali will learn how to do the full Djinn equip as he watches to masters fight each other. I wonder what it is that Sinbad is planning here.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 18, 2012)

Chapter 119


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a feeling that sinbad might end up being a bad guy.  the methods he uses and how he is becoming the guy he never wanted to be might be it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Guys the PV is out [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMQ1XPKdc6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Aug 24, 2012)

I just started reading this and I've gotta say, Aladdin is fucking hilarious.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 25, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I just started reading this and I've gotta say, Aladdin is fucking hilarious.



Wait until you reach the current chapters,it gets better and better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 25, 2012)

*CH 120*h.79


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 25, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I have a feeling that sinbad might end up being a bad guy.  the methods he uses and how he is becoming the guy he never wanted to be might be it.


I dont think he wants to be a bad guy. I think that one way or another the bad ryuk's are gonna take over and Sinbad's going to end up a villain as well.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Aug 26, 2012)

Chapter 121:
Link removed

Alibaba


----------



## 8 (Aug 26, 2012)

alibaba is such a stalker.


----------



## Koori (Aug 26, 2012)

The next chapter is the funniest out of all the Magi chapters we have read so far, stay tuned, you're going to laugh a lot


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Koori said:


> The next chapter is the funniest out of all the Magi chapters we have read so far, stay tuned, you're going to laugh a lot


Damn you to oblivion,did you have to say that? Now I'm all excited for the next one. 

This chapter already had given me a good laugh.

I wonder why two chapters were released this week.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 26, 2012)

Lolibaba 
Wait, that doesn't sound right, 

Still rooting for him and Mor, so I'm loving this!


----------



## Roman (Aug 26, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Lolibaba
> Wait, that doesn't sound right,
> 
> Still rooting for him and Mor, so I'm loving this!



Tho him and Kogyouku are looking really good together, and that I am quite sad this is likely to happen considering how similar their lives have been, I am still rooting for AliMor!

And Lolibaba is appropriate because he always makes my day when he pulls a stunt like this


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Lolibaba
> Wait, that doesn't sound right,
> 
> Still rooting for him and Mor, so I'm loving this!



We can root all we want but that couple is dead,dead i tell ya!


----------



## Roman (Aug 26, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> We can root all we want but that couple is dead,dead i tell ya!



Don't tell me you've read spoilers and are now saying Alibaba and Morgiana died?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 26, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Don't tell me you've read spoilers and are now saying Alibaba and Morgiana died . . .



In each other's arms, after a long and happy life together, surrounded by their dozens of children and grandchildren. I hope 

Morlibaba ftw


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Don't tell me you've read spoilers and are now saying Alibaba and Morgiana died?



Lol I'm as clueless as you are but the air between haku and mor is as that of a guaranteed future couple.

Also alibaba doesn't have feeling for mor it seems. Haku on the other hand does. If this keeps up I'd be more welling to root for hakuxmor. Because the feeling come from both sides not like alimor which alibaba is completely oblivious to morgianas feelings.


----------



## Da Realest (Aug 26, 2012)

Is there a site where you can read all of the raws?


----------



## Wrath (Aug 26, 2012)

Personally I don't like Alibaba x Morgiana. Couldn't tell you why exactly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Two new genres added it to the this manga.. Action and Supernatural.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Two new genres added it to the this manga.. Action and Supernatural.



Wait what? I remember it started as action and supernatural since the alladin and alibaba arc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Wait what? I remember it started as action and supernatural since the alladin and alibaba arc.


 I didn't know until now.. I updated it OP... >.< give me a break here lol


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I didn't know until now.. I updated it OP... >.< give me a break here lol



Don't worry about it, It's something very trivial anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a question tho, are we getting two chapters a week now or that could change?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have a question tho, are we getting two chapters a week now or that could change?



Sense-scans' releases seem to fluctuate by the week, but they've definitely picked it up recently. I expect that they'll turn it up even more when the anime starts. We're still 30 some chaps behind the raws though. 

--

Alright, super important question: How do you guys pronounce Magi? 
Maj-_eye _or Mag-_ee_ or mayhaps even another way of saying it

*Spoiler*: __ 




I say Mag-ee


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Sense-scans' releases seem to fluctuate by the week, but they've definitely picked it up recently. I expect that they'll turn it up even more when the anime starts. We're still 30 some chaps behind the raws though.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



I can't explain but i pronounce it at the end similar to "I" mag-I...... What's up with the -ee


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 27, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Sense-scans' releases seem to fluctuate by the week, but they've definitely picked it up recently. I expect that they'll turn it up even more when the anime starts. We're still 30 some chaps behind the raws though.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



I know the proper pronunciation for the word is Maj-Eye.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nensense said:


> I know the proper pronunciation for the word is Maj-Eye.



This ^^^^

BTW I remember reading something that the team who posts magi translated scan might post each day a chapter if they got more help with the scans.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 27, 2012)

Nensense said:


> I know the proper pronunciation for the word is Maj-Eye.


I know that too, but it doesn't stop me from pronouncing it wrong to myself.


----------



## aegon (Aug 27, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Sense-scans' releases seem to fluctuate by the week, but they've definitely picked it up recently. I expect that they'll turn it up even more when the anime starts. We're still 30 some chaps behind the raws though.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



hum... Do you know the three wisemen who brought the gifts to Jesus when he was born? Well their title was "magi"



so the prouninciation in english is

m?dʒaɪ


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2012)

aegon said:


> hum... Do you know the three wisemen who brought the gifts to Jesus when he was born? Well their title was "magi"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 interesting


----------



## Wrath (Aug 27, 2012)

aegon said:


> hum... Do you know the three wisemen who brought the gifts to Jesus when he was born? Well their title was "magi"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, but did you know that the number three isn't mentioned at all?


----------



## aegon (Aug 27, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Ah, but did you know that the number three isn't mentioned at all?



Do you mean in the Bible? Yeah, I didn't know it. 
Anyway this aspect of the "three" magi is also used in the manga when judar says that normally there are always 3 magi and aladdin is an anomaly as he is the 4th magi.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 28, 2012)

aegon said:


> hum... Do you know the three wisemen who brought the gifts to Jesus when he was born? Well their title was "magi"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's in English? 

Last time I saw a "_?_" was in His Dark Materials. No idea what that ʒ thing is. Is that like a gutteral _G _or something?

I try to say it like I read it and it comes out - Ma-_yed_-guy
Like how a wheezing hillbilly cowboywould say _Mad guy_, lol. 

Anyhow, I'm like Wrath in that I know the story, but I can't help but pronounce it Mag-ee. Though, I never really connected the dots on the 3 Magi parallel till you pointed it out.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 28, 2012)

That's the phonetic alphabet. In simple terms, it has a symbol for every possible sound so that you know exactly how a word should be pronounced.

Of course you have to know it for it to actually be of any help.


----------



## aegon (Aug 28, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> That's in English?
> 
> Last time I saw a "_?_" was in His Dark Materials. No idea what that ʒ thing is. Is that like a gutteral _G _or something?
> 
> ...



The characters d͡ʒ are pronuncied like a strong "g"
here the list of the pronunciation symbols for english:


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 30, 2012)

aegon said:


> The characters d͡ʒ are pronuncied like a strong "g"
> here the list of the pronunciation symbols for english:



Okay, thanks. Kinda want to keep going with the wheezing hillbilly cowboy pronounciation now though, lol. 

On his dark materials: Didn't know D?mon would be pronounced D_a_m-un. Sigh. 

---

Just took a trip through tumblr - Magi fanart time! 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roman (Aug 30, 2012)

I spotted the trend 

Although you sorta failed on the last one because that's not Alibaba


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 30, 2012)

lol, it was two pics and I thought it was just one. I fixed it just now.


----------



## Roman (Aug 30, 2012)

Alibaba x Morgiana FTMFW


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 30, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Alibaba x Morgiana FTMFW



Just for you Freedan :



*Spoiler*: _oho! now the tables have turned!_


----------



## Blunt (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm confused. I just finished reading chapter 66 where we see Ugo's head for the first time when he pulls Aladdin into the dream about Solomon's Wisdom (still don't know what that is yet). Ugo said he tried to bring Judal along with Aladdin into the dream but Banker's black Rukh stopped him. My question is, why would he want to do that? 

Also, is it ever explained what/where the "Holy Palace/Sturdy Room" is and how Ugo lost his head?


----------



## hellosquared (Aug 30, 2012)

alibaba has such a man crush on aladdin


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2012)

*CH 122:*Agni


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2012)

This was actually a very funny chapter. I think it was the part that Aladdin said Alibaba was jealous of not getting any woman. Dat face 

Also, is this a monthly manga or a weekly one?


----------



## Koori (Sep 1, 2012)

This! This is the chapter that made me burst out of laugh. The faces are just priceless.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ah the lolz I had in this chapter


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 1, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> That's pretty good. I noticed the art was very well done and i expected it to be monthly on that alone.



Yeah, I had the same impression too. Each chapter just felt like there was a whole month's worth of happenings too.


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 1, 2012)

How good is this manga atm? Is it full of goddamn shit cliche or doing something new? Should I read the rest or wait for the anime?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> How good is this manga atm? Is it full of goddamn shit cliche or doing something new? Should I read the rest or wait for the anime?


 It is a good manga
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it is great


.. Really solid overall.. You should read it and watch the anime in October.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 1, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> How good is this manga atm? Is it full of goddamn shit cliche or doing something new? Should I read the rest or wait for the anime?



It's a little obscure but it's _by far_ the funniest manga I've ever read.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *CH 122:*Ch.5



hilarious chapter


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2012)

This chapter was certainly full of comedy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2012)

heylove said:


> This chapter was certainly full of comedy.


 wait!! since when are you reading this Eternal?   and guys

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzDh7rQg-mw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8 (Sep 2, 2012)

anime looks so lively. with colors and all. i'm so used to black and white.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks good. It's like the first new footage they showed in forever 


*Spoiler*: _these images from the latest chapter go extremely well together_ 









 I don't know which has the better faces, this or Nisekoi. It's _close_ though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 3, 2012)

Dat cover.

Oh and before you ask Mal, I'm all caught up.

On the twitter message it says volume 14 will be released on the 18th of september....if no one could tell that by the message.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 4, 2012)

I hate it when some boys in this manga look like girls. It's really confusing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I hate it when some boys in this manga look like girls. It's really confusing.


 glad that my first guess was a male on the cover.. and translation confirmed it..

@Mura

Glad that you finally joined us..


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I hate it when some boys in this manga look like girls. It's really confusing.



Try reading Hunter X Hunter  
Ever since I started reading that, I developed a rule for reading manga: if it looks like a girl, _it is a girl_, regardless of what the author or what anyone in story says.


----------



## Roman (Sep 4, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Try reading Hunter X Hunter
> Ever since I started reading that, I developed a rule for reading manga: if it looks like a girl, _it is a girl_, regardless of what the author or what anyone in story says.



Kurapika's a girl?

ck


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Kurapika's a girl?
> 
> ck



Best female protagonist in all of shonen history!


----------



## 8 (Sep 4, 2012)

i guess that character has yet to be introduced. to make it to the cover of a volume he should be a quite important character. i'm not sure what to think of the design. not quite fond of girly man. i hope his personality makes up for it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 4, 2012)

8 said:


> i guess that character has yet to be introduced. to make it to the cover of a volume he should be a quite important character. i'm not sure what to think of the design. not quite fond of girly man. i hope his personality makes up for it.


He actually made an appearance. When Judal went back to Kou, all the 3 Dungeon Capturer princes were introduced. Had a humorous squabble with Judal. Though I can't remember the exact chapter.

*just caught up to the manga*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2012)

8 said:


> i guess that character has yet to be introduced. to make it to the cover of a volume he should be a quite important character. i'm not sure what to think of the design. not quite fond of girly man. i hope his personality makes up for it.



She was introd in 116, along with some of the other Kou Empire bigshots. Her name's Kou Renha.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 4, 2012)

You're really going to refer to him as a "she"?


----------



## 8 (Sep 4, 2012)

all right. i think i have an idea who it was. this wouldn't be a problem if it was anime or the manga was colored. can't forget a pink haired guy in pink.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 4, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> You're really going to refer to him as a "she"?



You might as well also


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> You're really going to refer to him as a "she"?


 His rules. 



8 said:


> all right. i think i have an idea who it was. this wouldn't be a problem if it was anime or the manga was colored. can't forget a pink haired guy in pink.


 is that right?


----------



## firefist (Sep 4, 2012)

what is so good about this series.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 4, 2012)

So, when the concept of Dungeons was introduced, I was really hoping we'd see some good old fashioned exploration, ala Toriko, with elaborate mazes/puzzles and interesting creatures, before going into anything major. I honestly don't think I would've liked the manga as much if I had to wait week after week through the Balbadd arc. The first dungeon wasn't really all that, but Zagan's was interesting. And it doesn't sound like the cast will be aiming for them, too. But now that I'm in tune with it, I probably won't mind.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2012)

I want the cast to visit more dungeons and they probably will..


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I want the cast to visit more dungeons and they probably will..



I'm more interested in exploring the world of magi. I just love the idea that our four heros are parting away and that each is forging his own journey.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 4, 2012)

With everyone training at these specific areas I can sense a time-skip happening. I hope not though since I want to read how they do.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I'm more interested in exploring the world of magi. I just love the idea that our four heros are parting away and that each is forging his own journey.


 well yeah but one of the Magi creates dungeons as he will so I can't wait for our heroes to finally confront him..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Magi is on Chapter 153.. We are on Chapter 122


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 4, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Alladin can't have a djinn dude,those who use magic can't have a dijnn. Their magic will interfere with one another.


What about Judal? He can use a wide array of Magic and yet he was still able to make KassimDjinn his. I figured Magi can bend the rules a bit, or was it because it was a Dark Djinn and they work differently than normal ones and so can be used by Magicians.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> What about Judal? He can use a wide array of Magic and yet he was still able to make KassimDjinn his. I figured Magi can bend the rules a bit, or was it because it was a Dark Djinn and they work differently than normal ones and so can be used by Magicians.


 Good point, probably is because of the Dark Djinn. They are so many questions about the current Magi's tho. Maybe the Mangaka will explain better why Judal can do such thing..


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2012)

The guy on the cover is the 3rd Prince of the Kou Empire. 

And I had another question. I'm all caught up now but I went back and re-read the Alma Toran flashback. Paimon, Zagan, and Isnan/Amon were Magi?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 4, 2012)

It was Amon, not Isnan. They were shown, but I remember their social standing being revealed. Just that they were there. And there's not really anything to indicate that Paimon, Zagan and Amon are different from any of the other Djinn.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 4, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> It was Amon, not Isnan. They were shown, but I remember their social standing being revealed. Just that they were there. And there's not really anything to indicate that Paimon, Zagan and Amon are different from any of the other Djinn.



The people all around are yelling about "Solomon's Three Magi YAY!" and it zooms in on Solomon and around him are Zagan, Paimon, and a dark shadowy figure who I took as Isnan seeing as how it's his memory. Amon was off in the corner so I was confused as to whether or not he was Magi or not. But I'm thinking this may be how Solomon creates Djinn - you turn Magi into them using the Rukh.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 4, 2012)

Hm, what chapter was that again? I'd like to check it out again.

I got the impression that Zagan and Co were somewhere down below, looking at Solomon giving a speech and whatnot. I dismiss them being Magi since we were shown 2 groups of 3 from what I remember. 1 group was Zagan, Paimon and Amon and shadow dude was in another panel.


----------



## aegon (Sep 4, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> The people all around are yelling about "Solomon's Three Magi YAY!" and it zooms in on Solomon and around him are Zagan, Paimon, and a dark shadowy figure who I took as Isnan seeing as how it's his memory. Amon was off in the corner so I was confused as to whether or not he was Magi or not. But I'm thinking this may be how Solomon creates Djinn - you turn Magi into them using the Rukh.



Zagan, Paimon and Amon were part of solom's household when they were humans(Probably this also explains the existence of household vessels). Probably the third magi gave birth to the war that destroyed the old kingdom and the members of solomon's household were turned into djinns in order to fight the war.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Sep 5, 2012)

aegon said:


> Zagan, Paimon and Amon were part of solom's household when they were humans(Probably this also explains the existence of household vessels). Probably the third magi gave birth to the war that destroyed the old kingdom and the members of solomon's household were turned into djinns in order to fight the war.



This seems likely and in conjunction with depictions of Solomon in other literature. I'm gonna go wi Aladdin being Solomon's reincarnation or his kid.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 5, 2012)

Ch. 123 is out now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Ch. 123 is out now.


 Oh!! Shit got real  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Our Heroes got attack!! Pirates!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks like these pirates don't know who they messing with.

I am interested in this Aum Madaura though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Looks like these pirates don't know who they messing with.
> 
> *I am interested in this Aum Madaura though*.


 same, like his cockiness... is a he right? 

Edit: Oh my bad Olba is his name, you mean the shadow figure? I got confused. lol


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 5, 2012)

[sp=123]Ah, yeah, Hakuryuu's time to shine. 

Those're some weirdass masks the pirates have, though.[/sp]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> same, like his cockiness... is a he right?
> 
> Edit: Oh my bad Olba is his name, you mean the shadow figure? I got confused. lol



Yeah, that shadow figure. It kinda felt she was someone of some importance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> [sp=123]Ah, yeah, Hakuryuu's time to shine.
> 
> Those're some weirdass masks the pirates have, though.[/sp]



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Not our ordinary pirates for sure






Kurokami Medaka said:


> Yeah, that shadow figure. It kinda felt she was someone of some importance.


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably she is, She was feeding the kids, so I wonder


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 5, 2012)

Doubt those children are normal.

It was silly of them to think throwing them in the water would finish them off.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 6, 2012)

is this series worth looking into? is it anything like naruto, one piece or hxh?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 6, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> is this series worth looking into? is it anything like naruto, one piece or hxh?



It reminds me a lot of HxH and One Piece but it's really just an amazing shonen. 

But it's nothing like Naruto because this series is actually good and well written.

It's also funny as all hell.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't see how its like OP or HxH actually.

It doesn't have the cartoony adventurousness of OP, despite it having them move around quite a bit.

It doesn't have the complex systems of HxH.



It doesn't have the arc diversity HxH and OP share.




What is alike is the fact that they are well done shonen,.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 6, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't see how its like OP or HxH actually.
> 
> It doesn't have the cartoony adventurousness of OP, despite it having them move around quite a bit.
> 
> ...



I dunno, the humor reminds me of HxH and Aladdin reminds me a lot of Gon. But you are right in that they are very well done shonen. Probably the best currently running next to HxH, One Piece, and JoJo.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 6, 2012)

Magi has more comedy, I can't remember a HxH chapter as funny as ch. 122.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 6, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Magi has more comedy, I can't remember a HxH chapter as funny as ch. 122.



Not arguing with that, Magi is probably imo the funniest battle shonen of all time. But the quality and feel of the humor reminds me of HxH not the quantity.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Sep 6, 2012)

Will have to check this out, seems interesting.


----------



## aegon (Sep 6, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't see how its like OP or HxH actually.
> 
> It doesn't have the cartoony adventurousness of OP, despite it having them move around quite a bit.
> 
> ...



In my opinion magi has a setting on almost the same level of one piece. One piece has this open world full of different island and every island is an adventure, while magi has this arabian nights' setting that is really particular for a manga. Also the settings in the next chapters will expand, while the protagonists go to different places in the world.


----------



## Roman (Sep 6, 2012)

aegon said:


> In my opinion magi has a setting on almost the same level of one piece. One piece has this open world full of different island and every island is an adventure, while magi has this arabian nights' setting that is really particular for a manga. Also the settings in the next chapters will expand, while the protagonists go to different places in the world.



That's one other thing I really like about the series. It certainly has the Arabian Nights feel, which is a given considering the main characters bear the same names as the protagonists from the literature. I think there were hints we would see other parts of the Magi-verse early on tho. I remember a panel where a Roman soldier stood in front of one of the dungeons, and we've already had a taste of ancient China/Mongolia.

Speaking of which, Alibaba as a Gladiator will be incredible :33 Can't wait to see what Ancient Roma looks like in the Magi-verse.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 6, 2012)

aegon said:


> In my opinion magi has a setting on almost the same level of one piece. One piece has this open world full of different island and every island is an adventure, while magi has this arabian nights' setting that is really particular for a manga. Also the settings in the next chapters will expand, while the protagonists go to different places in the world.



Perhaps in the future it will become that sort of an adventure manga but I'm doubting it.

In One Piece we are supposed to be amazed by the settings, which are other worldly, this is very integrated into the story. Think of those chapters spent just getting down to FI and how many double page shots were used to depict the setting.

In Magi there is simply settings and they do not reach out into fantasy. The fantasy in the story is in the powers of the characters and the plot. The one "pretty" setting has been Sinbad's kingdom and that is a rather down to earth setting. There is no hints about mystical places exiting in the Magi world and dungeons have been quite bare. Naturally as the story is not so much about reaching certain locations as OP is we also do not get the hype about seeing places.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 6, 2012)

Freedan said:


> That's one other thing I really like about the series. It certainly has the Arabian Nights feel, which is a given considering the main characters bear the same names as the protagonists from the literature. I think there were hints we would see other parts of the Magi-verse early on tho. I remember a panel where a Roman soldier stood in front of one of the dungeons, and we've already had a taste of ancient China/Mongolia.
> 
> Speaking of which, Alibaba as a Gladiator will be incredible :33 Can't wait to see what Ancient Roma looks like in the Magi-verse.


Truthfully, the Arabian setting had me a bit worried at first. I didn't know how well received a manga would be when it's based primarily on non-Japanese myths and legends. But I suppose it's doing well since it'll be getting an anime?


----------



## Applejack (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone know if an anime is out yet? Or at least a promo?


----------



## Roman (Sep 7, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Truthfully, the Arabian setting had me a bit worried at first. I didn't know how well received a manga would be when it's based primarily on non-Japanese myths and legends. But I suppose it's doing well since it'll be getting an anime?



Fullmetal Alchemist had virtually nothing to do with Japanese myths. Xingese alchemy was even more reminiscent of Chinese traditions than anything (and we all know how xenophobic Japanese people are towards Chinese most of the time). Yet FMA is a classic for all intents and purposes. I don't see how Magi wouldn't have been well received :33



Applejack said:


> Anyone know if an anime is out yet? Or at least a promo?



Just a few promos I'm afraid:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTG4-QshPbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 7, 2012)

already at chapter 35, i'm loving this manga 

this kid be sucking them apples


----------



## 8 (Sep 7, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> already at chapter 35, i'm loving this manga
> 
> this kid be sucking them apples


he'll probably lose his virginity even before alibaba.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm currently on ch.80 now and all i got to say is, this manga is amazing! Why couldn't i have found this sooner? The anime is gonna be epic as hell too.



8 said:


> he'll probably lose his virginity even before alibaba.



Alibaba-sama already lost his virginity a long time ago!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 7, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Alibaba-sama already lost his virginity a long time ago!



dat Elizibeth


----------



## 8 (Sep 7, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Alibaba-sama already lost his virginity a long time ago!


i suppose you meant aladin already lost his virginity a long time ago. i wonder about alibaba. he doesn't seem to be very popular.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 8, 2012)

The only thing I'm pissd off about this manga is that the author didn't make Laila(caravan girl) a part of the gang. She is a way more interesting character than haku.  and she got boobs


----------



## Imagine (Sep 10, 2012)

124 is out


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> 124 is out



Oh shit!!



And wow to Aum Madaura


----------



## Imagine (Sep 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh shit!!
> 
> 
> 
> And wow to Aum Madaura




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was pretty surprised with Hakuryuu's metal vessel, he deserves to have a good one. Maybe now he'll stop doubting himself.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



About time Hakuryuu, looks like he can pull his own weight around. I guess the children they capture are brainwashed somehow into thinking Madaura is their true mother.

Alright, now that this chapter has been read I can go back to playing Peace Walker.


----------



## 8 (Sep 10, 2012)

power of plants 

got to be my favorite metal vessel up till now.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





After this chapter I might start liking haku. This chapter had me hyped for alladin going to mahnushutat kingdom.

Haku is the official first hokage of magi


----------



## Imagine (Sep 10, 2012)

See? Sauce will never be on Hakuryuu's level. 

I definitely wanna see more of his metal vessel.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Why do you guys use spoiler tags? It's not like we are discussing the RAW chapters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Why do you guys use spoiler tags? It's not like we are discussing the RAW chapters.


 because of newcomers... We don't want to spoil them.. thread being active lately..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 10, 2012)

> The Weekly Shonen Sunday issue is also presenting a new piece of key visual art for the anime, *as well as a teaser that the next issue will announce another adaptation of Shinobu Ohtaka's original manga*. The issue will also feature character designs of the main and supporting cast alongside staff comments regarding each character.





Posted this in the anime thread and I'll post it in here.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2012)

To be honest,I can't understand the bold. What are we supposed to expect?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 10, 2012)

That another adaptation will be announced. Perhaps a OVA or movie announcement for magi. We'll have to see.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 10, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Why do you guys use spoiler tags? It's not like we are discussing the RAW chapters.


Courtesy of spoilering right after chapter release. In case someone wanders in here and reads before seeing a new chap is out.
Or something like that. Idk...


----------



## CandyCocaine (Sep 10, 2012)

Has the anime come out yet ?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 10, 2012)

Not yet, starts in october.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 10, 2012)

So guys, is the plot good or is it another fairy tail?


----------



## CandyCocaine (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you~ I can't wait

And so far so good. It's really enjoyable. Honestly it's too early to say it's another FT because to me, most manga(even FT) have a good start.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 10, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> Thank you~ I can't wait
> 
> And so far so good. It's really enjoyable. Honestly it's too early to say it's another FT because to me, most manga(even FT) have a good start.



yeah, I looked at the manga and there were already some FT patterns sadly. I think I'll wait another 50 chapters...


----------



## Imagine (Sep 10, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> So guys, is the plot good or is it another fairy tail?



Magi is great. Likeable/badass characters, amazing comedy, and some good drama. Its one of the better ongoing shonen imo, I recommend it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 10, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> yeah, I looked at the manga and there were already some FT patterns sadly. I think I'll wait another 50 chapters...


... No. There really aren't.


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 10, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> yeah, I looked at the manga and there were already some FT patterns sadly. I think I'll wait another 50 chapters...



What patterns? Nothing about Magi really reminds me of Fairy Tail, except that they both use magic.


----------



## Boqueiro (Sep 11, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> yeah, I looked at the manga and there were already some FT patterns sadly. I think I'll wait another 50 chapters...



No there aren't.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> yeah, I looked at the manga and there were already some FT patterns sadly. I think I'll wait another 50 chapters...


 wtf?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2012)

I really have no idea either what sort of comparisons can be made between them. The only thing I can think of is that battles don't drag on.


----------



## armorknight (Sep 11, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Magi is great. Likeable/badass characters, amazing comedy, and some good drama. Its one of the better ongoing shonen imo, I recommend it.



The only bad thing about Magi is all the fangirls, especially the yaoi ones...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Seems like that other magi announcement looks to be a 3DS RPG:



Not certain yet but it looks that way.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 12, 2012)

Chapter 125 people. The words are FUCK and YES.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Link to Ch. 125


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Link to Ch. 125



 "I got the seed at Sindria's market" well done Mangaka, well done lol

Haku=boss now. lol


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 12, 2012)

"let's kick some ass".....alibaba is the legitimate badass of the group, After Morgiana of course.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 12, 2012)

Hakuryuu is on the right path, lets hope he stays on it.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 12, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Hakuryuu is on the right path, lets hope he stays on it.



From the comments I have seen you post about magi,it seems you are siding with team haku. I suggest you Atone for you sin imaginebreaker and join team alibaba. Haku will bring your ruin.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 12, 2012)

I've always been with team Alibaba. 

I just don't want Haku to stray down the wrong path is all.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 12, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> I've always been with team Alibaba.
> 
> I just don't want Haku to stray down the wrong path is all.



 

I don't think he will. even if he did,he won't end up like that certain somebody.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 12, 2012)

Alibaba called their group Team Zagan. He himself admits Hakuryuu is top dog.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Alibaba called their group Team Zagan. He himself admits Hakuryuu is top dog.



I lol'd when I saw that. I also lol'd when Haku trolled Alilbaba about the Djinn equip.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Alibaba called their group Team Zagan. He himself admits Hakuryuu is top dog.





He called the group team zagan because it was assembled to conquer the zagan Dungeon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 12, 2012)

Or he's admitting Amon could never be as cool as Zagan.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Or he's admitting Amon could never be as cool as Zagan.



Amon got a beard your argument is not valid.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 12, 2012)

Alibaba is badass, but, no one can compare to the King of The Seven Seas.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 12, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Amon got a beard your argument is not valid.


Read the last 2 chapters again and try to deny Zagan's superiority.

Step aside Yamato Wood, Hakuryuu Wood is setting up shop.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Fire burns wood,at least that's what Pokemon told me.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Fire burns wood,at least that's what Pokemon told me.



Wood-type?


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Wood-type?



..a wild zagan has appeared.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 12, 2012)

Against Hakuryuu Wood, any fire becomes about as strong as Fire Jutsu from Naruto.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Sep 12, 2012)

I see the lack of Aladdin in this debate, we all know that he's the true boss of the group!!!

But tbh I like pretty much everyone in the main team up to this point!!!


----------



## Imagine (Sep 12, 2012)

Do you guys think they'll go on more dungeons captures?


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 13, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Do you guys think they'll go on more dungeons captures?



They must and probably will. I don't care how,but alibaba needs that second metal vessel.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 13, 2012)

FrozenHeart said:


> I see the lack of Aladdin in this debate, we all know that he's the true boss of the group!!!
> 
> But tbh I like pretty much everyone in the main team up to this point!!!


It's Team Aladdin, everyone knows that really.


----------



## Arakasi (Sep 13, 2012)

Love this manga.

Aladdin is the motherfucking man. It is known.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Arakasi said:


> Love this manga.
> 
> Aladdin is the motherfucking man. It is known.



we are gaining more people everyday.. good..


----------



## Imagine (Sep 13, 2012)

The more Magi fans the better.


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2012)

Only gripe I have with this series is a lot of same faces.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Only gripe I have with this series is a lot of same faces.




Mine is the fan girls and their shipping. But nothing really about the manga itself,maybe the author should improve her character drawing but the background drawing is top notch.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 14, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Mine is the fan girls and their shipping.


supposedly million year history



Well, it's good that this thread doesn't have fangirls and their shipping.

Seems like this arc should be a breeze for Aladdin and co.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> we are gaining more people everyday.. good..


The anime has quite a lot to do with it. Started hearing how excited pretty much everyone is about Magi getting an anime.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 14, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> The anime has quite a lot to do with it. Started hearing how excited pretty much everyone is about Magi getting an anime.



I also think /a/ has a lot to do with it as well, Magi threads are being spammed there constantly and surprisingly rather than piss people off like spamming threads on /a/ usually does it's actually gotten a lot of us to read it and fall in love with it.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Magi still has a long journey to become as popular as the big three or even fairy tail. 

I wish that would happen.


----------



## Arakasi (Sep 14, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Magi still has a long journey to become as popular as the big three or even fairy tail.
> 
> I wish that would happen.



Definitely true, though it is without a doubt better than Fairy Tail and their damn Nakama Punch BS.

I'd say it's consistently better than Bleach or Naruto, though the former's current arc has been pretty amazing. As for One Piece,while  Magi's art-style is much more to my liking, OP has an Epic narrative that has me utterly enthralled.

Magi needs time to build both it's storyline and fanbase.


----------



## 8 (Sep 14, 2012)

if the anime is good, magi could get a huge boost.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2012)

Ch. 126 is out now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Ch. 126 is out now.


 Mor ftw


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Mother of alibaba,126 is out already? Damn


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 14, 2012)

Fucking Morgianna. 

That felt really short, tho.
These quick releases please me greatly, but it'll be a pain when the scans catch up to the actual manga.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Mor ftw



My girl Mor doing her thing.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol the word manhandle dosent fit this chapter


----------



## Imagine (Sep 14, 2012)

Mor don't play no fucking games.


----------



## Roman (Sep 14, 2012)

Morgiana once again proving why I love those types of girls pek


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Morgiana once again proving why I love those types of girls pek



Haha this is freedman for you: he will only appear in this thread if Morgiana is the center star of the chapter  

Not that there is anything wrong with that


----------



## Imagine (Sep 14, 2012)

Mor is the savior of all useless female characters everywhere.


----------



## Arakasi (Sep 14, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Mor is the savior of all useless female characters everywhere.



True. Sakura and Orihime would do well to take a chapter from her book... hell they should just take the entire book.


----------



## 8 (Sep 15, 2012)

Arakasi said:


> True. Sakura and Orihime would do well to take a chapter from her book... hell they should just take the entire book.


there was a thread on this subject in the konoha library just recently. 

i was amazed how some members tried to defend the weak display of female with "its shonen", "it's realistic because unlike man, woman are not aggressive in battle", "woman are more emotional then man".

right here we have morgiana going against all their ignorant presumptions. too bad they are too focused on naruto to read anything else and find out.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 15, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Mor is the savior of all useless female characters everywhere.


That's one of the main reasons I *love* Black Lagoon. Every single female is batshit insane and more kickass than most male leads.

Gotta say tho, Mor shouldn't play Whack-A-Mole.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 15, 2012)

8 said:


> there was a thread on this subject in the konoha library just recently.
> 
> i was amazed how some members tried to defend the weak display of female with "its shonen", "it's realistic because unlike man, woman are not aggressive in battle", "woman are more emotional then man".
> 
> right here we have morgiana going against all their ignorant presumptions. too bad they are too focused on naruto to read anything else and find out.



The author of magi is a female to,so I guess it helps a bit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Namco Bandai adapting Magi manga for 3DS*

The following info comes from Shounen Sunday 



- title coming from Bandai Namco Games 
- publishing a Magi videogame for the 3DS 
- adaptation of a popular manga
- anime adaptation due to start in October
- 3D action RPG
- control either Aladdin or Alibaba 
- explore and conquer dungeons in search of treasure and magical items 
- story starts with the first dungeon, Amon
- teaser trailer at Bandai Namco Games booth at TGS
- official site will open on Sept 19: 



 I know I am not going to see that here..


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 15, 2012)

An anime and a game? Not too shabby. 
Don't have a 3DS, so I won't be playing it, tho...


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 15, 2012)

Arakasi said:


> True. Sakura and Orihime would do well to take a chapter from her book... hell they should just take the entire book.



Whoa time out son.
Orihime is actually useful. 


Oh and now im reminded of a question I want to ask.
Is Mor infertile after that gut punch she took before?


----------



## Koori (Sep 15, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Whoa time out son.
> Orihime is actually useful.
> 
> 
> ...



If she was a normal human, probably, but she's a Finalis.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 15, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Whoa time out son.
> Orihime is actually useful.
> 
> 
> ...



I bet she can cry "Ichigo-kun" 8000 words/s,I give you that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Namco Bandai adapting Magi manga for 3DS*
> 
> The following info comes from Shounen Sunday
> 
> ...



Thinking about making a thread for it in the gaming section. Though not sure if its worth it since it has a low shot of it being localized.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Thinking about making a thread for it in the gaming section. Though not sure if its worth it since it has a low shot of it being localized.


 Yeah do not do it.. We can use the Rpg thread if anything..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2012)

Right, I'd say the chances will go up if the Magi anime and manga gets licensed.


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 16, 2012)

Magi's really becoming popular, i'm glad i started to read it.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 16, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> Magi's really becoming popular, i'm glad i started to read it.



And it still needs moar fans!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 16, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> And it still needs moar fans!



In time my good man, in time. This series already has a very surprisingly huge fanbase for a manga without an anime adaption and I feel it's popularity will explode if the anime adaption is decent (which it won't be, as it's going to be shit as they are going to have an anime only character and so I have no doubt this is going to be a repeat of Dream Eater Merry...) but even so it will still gain a good amount of fans despite it's terrible adaption and will become like HxH until it can get an amazing adaption 10 years later.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 16, 2012)

^Anime only character? Why does that remind of a certain good manga that got a horrible anime adaption *cough* Toriko cough*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 16, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> ^Anime only character? Why does that remind of a certain good manga that got a horrible anime adaption *cough* Toriko cough*



I haven't read or seen Toriko so I don't understand the joke I guess.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 17, 2012)

Why would they add an anime only character? anime producers just stick to the fucking manga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 17, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Why would they add an anime only character? anime producers just stick to the fucking manga.



Because anime producers are fucking retarded I guess.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Because anime producers are fucking retarded I guess.



Were did you get this news by the way? Is it really confirmed?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 17, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Were did you get this news by the way? Is it really confirmed?



Yeah, 

There appears like there's going to be a shitload of changes and it's going to be unbelievably terrible.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Yeah,
> 
> There appears like there's going to be a shitload of changes and it's going to be unbelievably terrible.



The filler character dosent seem to be that important and at least it's gonna be faithful to the manga. We will see how it comes out.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't see where it says there is going to be a ton of changes. The ones I see it talking about are changes that are to be expected as there is a change in the medium of the material. 

The new charater may be part of a filler arc that is just there to pad the series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 17, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't see where it says there is going to be a ton of changes. The ones I see it talking about are changes that are to be expected as there is a change in the medium of the material.
> 
> The new charater may be part of a filler arc that is just there to pad the series.



Well they are going to rearrange the arc it says, as well as skim through the first  little arc which is not okay. And I'm never okay with filler (unless it's One Piece filler)


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 17, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Well they are going to rearrange the arc it says, as well as skim through the first  little arc which is not okay. And I'm never okay with filler (unless it's One Piece filler)


So before you watched the first OP filler did you go "I'm really going to enjoy this since I'm sure OP will have great filler!"? Let's just wait and see how it turns out.

And, seriously, why do so many people ignore the mangaka's involvement? She's been consulted and even went with the team for location hunting. I'd say she's pretty deep with the anime and has agreed with most changes and suggested her own.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2012)

Ch. 127 is out now.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 18, 2012)

She really likes the shish kebab analogy...


----------



## mcdave (Sep 18, 2012)

> Why would they add an anime only character? anime producers just stick to the fucking manga.


Why would they do that -,-


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mor can't swim? Alibaba using his brain.. Nice lol


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, it's not like anyone would invest time into teaching a slave something they'd never need.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Mor can't swim? *Alibaba using his brain.*. Nice lol


This is not the first time alibaba is depicted as a smart guy. He is probably the smartest in the group.

He was such a boss this chapter


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Well, it's not like anyone would invest time into teaching a slave something they'd never need.


 Good point.. more realistic for the character background.



steveht93 said:


> This is not the first time alibaba is depicted as a smart guy. He is probably the smartest in the group.
> 
> He was such a boss this chapter


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>



....


----------



## Imagine (Sep 18, 2012)

Alibaba, why you so badass?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Good point.. more realistic for the character background.


I honestly would have most likely overlooked a detail like that.


----------



## mcdave (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> This is not the first time alibaba is depicted as a smart guy. He is probably the smartest in the group.
> 
> He was such a boss this chapter



But he is not the one with the withdom of Solomon maybe Alladin is holding back.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

mcdave said:


> But he is not the one with the withdom of Solomon maybe Alladin is holding back.



Alladin didn't have the wisdom of Solomon before. Alibaba was a smart ass from the beginning of the series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> *Alladin didn't have the wisdom of Solomon before. Alibaba was a smart ass from the beginning of the series*.


 I agree.. He is smart..


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I agree.. He is smart..



That's what I like about him and makes him a non generic shounen character. 

He is not the strongest,fastest,or the most special Among the group of our heros. But he uses his smarts to overcome his challenges. 

I hope he stays like this,I don't want superman alibaba,I want batman like alibaba.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 21, 2012)

ZOMG! New chapter. Link removed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Holy Mother Halo Fan!!!


----------



## Imagine (Sep 21, 2012)

Maybe we'll get to see Aladdin's mom. 

But then again, Aladdin might overcome her fan with solomon's wisdom.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> *Maybe we'll get to see Aladdin's mom.*
> 
> But then again, Aladdin might overcome her fan with solomon's wisdom.


 That would be cool..


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 21, 2012)

That mother halo holy fan is a broken ability. I wonder how are they gonna remove the imprint.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

I am guessing that it is Aladdin turn to shine. Mor is more fragile that I though.. "Mentality"


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am guessing that it is Aladdin turn to shine. Mor is more fragile that I though.. "Mentality"



It's not that she is fragile mentally but that she was separated from her mother and always wondered about who are her parents. She was an easy target.

Alladin dosent care as much because he never knew the concept of "mother" until he got out of the plain he was in. And I think baba the old lady filld that spot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> It's not that she is fragile mentally but that she was separated from her mother and always wondered about who are her parents. She was an easy target.
> 
> Alladin dosent care as much because he never knew the concept of "mother" until he got out of the plain he was in. And I think baba the old lady filld that spot.


 How about Haku? his family past seem is going to be interesting to know..


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> How about Haku? his family past seem is going to be interesting to know..



Beats me...as long as I see his sexy sister again,I don't care. 

I'm more interested in mor's story. I wonder what will she find in the dark continent.


----------



## Arakasi (Sep 21, 2012)

Hax ability.

Maybe we'll learn more about Aladdin's past, via meeting his mother, before he snaps out of it.

I like how everybody has been useful, unlike in other series where members of groups just seem to play comedy relief.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> How about Haku?



He has a mom


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> He has a mom


Well Mor was wondering the same or rather if she got killed with his family..


----------



## Blunt (Sep 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well Mor was wondering the same or rather if she got killed with his family..



Totally didn't see there was a new chapter out 

But regardless don't we already know of Haku's mother's existence?


----------



## blueblip (Sep 21, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Totally didn't see there was a new chapter out
> 
> But regardless don't we already know of Haku's mother's existence?


Well, considering the number of siblings he has, he could have several 'mothers', but sounds like something happened with his real mother.

And damn, Aum Madaura has one hell of a haxxed ability. Seriously, the only way to overcome it as of now is to be a batshit crazy psychopathic killer.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 21, 2012)

Tho, does Aladdin even have any memories of his mother? Seems like he was stuck in the dungeon with Ugo since an early age.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 21, 2012)

I looked up Haku's mother situation because I know I've read something about it and the lo-down is on the Wiki for those of you who don't mind spoilers. It's nothing too shocking and is going to be revealed soon anyway, so you might want to check it out.


----------



## aegon (Sep 21, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Beats me...as long as I see his sexy sister again,I don't care.
> 
> I'm more interested in mor's story. I wonder what will she find in the dark continent.



You talk like this because you didn't see her mother. She is a lot hotter than her daughter


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 21, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I looked up Haku's mother situation because I know I've read something about it and the lo-down is on the Wiki for those of you who don't mind spoilers. It's nothing too shocking and is going to be revealed soon anyway, so you might want to check it out.


As much as I don't mind spoilers, I'd rather wait and read things in-story. Granted, if someone posts it within a spoiler tag, I'll click that friend. I just can't help myself.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 21, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> As much as I don't mind spoilers, I'd rather wait and read things in-story. Granted, if someone posts it within a spoiler tag, I'll click that friend. I just can't help myself.




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



You'll find out next chapter. :ho


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 22, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                           .


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 you had me there king


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2012)

Ch. 129 is out now.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh shit, is Hakuryuu about do a fullbody Djinn equip?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 25, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Ch. 129 is out now.



JESUS! THAT FUCKING CLIFFHANGER! And I'm really hoping that Hakuryuu doesn't end up turning into a Sasuke and ruining this series... I mean he's the only character of the series so far that I just... He just doesn't feel right in it for me.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 25, 2012)

Tsk, tsk, Haku. Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Arakasi (Sep 25, 2012)

Aladdin being a BAMF

Mor and Alibaba resisting the mindfuckery

Hakuryuu being a mama's boy... a mama's boy with djinn full-body equip!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 25, 2012)

Arakasi said:


> Aladdin being a BAMF
> 
> Mor and Alibaba resisting the mindfuckery
> 
> *Hakuryuu being a mama's boy... a mama's boy with djinn full-body equip!*


 nice chapter.. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 25, 2012)

I wonder what relationship does haku have with his dad and Emperial family. 

Also he got fully body equip,at this point if he dosent resist the mindfuck,he is gonna own everybody. Not even Morgiana can fight a full body djinn user.


----------



## Adrienne480 (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks for posting OP enjoyable read so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Adrienne480 said:


> thanks for posting OP enjoyable read so far.



ahh new user banned? 

*CH 130:*Ch.30


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 28, 2012)

Chapter 130 on Sense Scans, because MangaDog is fucking slow for me.

[sp]Man, you people seeing this shit? You can't even trust air when fighting Hakuryu. 
Looks like the mangaka's going to deviate between fight and flashback instead of going for one at a time. [/sp]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Chapter 130 on Sense Scans, because MangaDog is fucking slow for me.
> 
> [sp]Man, you people seeing this shit? You can't even trust air when fighting Hakuryu.
> Looks like the mangaka's going to deviate between fight and flashback instead of going for one at a time. [/sp]




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I like where is this going. His Brother was badass it seem.. Blood for him to be wet? raw!!!


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 28, 2012)

A true brother. "I'm gonna die, do here's my blood to keep you from dying."  

Badass salute


----------



## Imagine (Sep 28, 2012)

Hakuryuu.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 28, 2012)

Really good fucking chapter
Also this fucking made my jaw drop, such an awesome but hax ability.

I have a really bad feeling that they are setting Hakuryuu up to become some kind of villain, just everything about him reeks of Sasuke and I don't like it... Although hopefully this author can actually do that kind of character right and I'm just worrying for nothing, it's just that any Sasukeish character will leave a sour taste in my mouth. 

But yeah, can't wait to see how this fight continues. And I also can't wait for future Hakuryuu fights later in the series, that whole air microrganism manipulation power has a lot of potential for some really badass stuff!


----------



## Imagine (Sep 28, 2012)

Villain or not, Sasuke will never have anything as badass as that Djinn equip.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 28, 2012)

I didn't really trust Hakuryuu in the beginning, like, at all. Seemed like the kind that acts nice but is actually evil. Even now he gives off that vibe, despite having shown a genuinely good side over and over.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 28, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Villain or not, Sasuke will never have anything as badass as that Djinn equip.



True dat, but that could just make his character even worse. An unbeatable Sasuke? Ugh... Fucking jewshit...



Pesky Bug said:


> I didn't really trust Hakuryuu in the beginning, like, at all. Seemed like the kind that acts nice but is actually evil. Even now he gives off that vibe, despite having shown a genuinely good side over and over.



Same here, then again it might just be that he reminded me of Sasuke from the beginning (all emo, doesn't trust people, "tragic" past, DARKNESS"). I see it more of that he's not really good or evil, but he's very selfish and easily corrupted and only focused on his own goals. And his character just gives me an uncomfortable vibe, where it's clear the author is building him for some kind of betrayal arc I think. Hopefully the author can handle this better than Kishimoto though (but then again, a down syndrome quadrapalegic child could handle something better han Kishimoto)

Also how hard are we going to try and get MOTM this next month? WE ALMOST had it this month and I think with the new anime starting next week we have a really good chance of actually getting it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, JoJo is insanely popular and even still, Magi gave it a run for its money until the very end. If the Magi fans do the same as last voting, I don't think another series would be able to come close to.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 28, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Yeah, JoJo is insanely popular and even still, Magi gave it a run for its money until the very end. If the Magi fans do the same as last voting, I don't think another series would be able to come close to.



Yeah, wasn't the voting only off by like 2-3 points? But yeah, we definitley deserve the board this month haha. Plus I can't think of any other ongoing manga that even has a chance of beating us. Can you think of anything?


----------



## Muk (Sep 28, 2012)

hakuryuu has a lot of darkness/dark ruhk in him, that's what that snake that took his hand said anyways

so him falling easily to these sort of manipulation was foreseeable now wonder what they'll do next


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Magi Fans should go all the way and vote for Magi.. This month is probably a lock..


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 28, 2012)

Let's do this! Magi should be featured as manga of the month


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 28, 2012)

So looking at the animes official poster I'm honestly not too sure how I feel about the character designs... Well I mean the designs themselves look fine but it's the skin color of the characters I have an issue with. Now a lot of people complain about the series "whitewashing" the arabic characters of the series, I personally have no issue with this whatsoever with. But apparently the anime did, but instead of making characters who could easily be dark skinned dark skinned they are making THE FUCKING CHINESE INSPIRED CHARACTERS (The Kou) ARABIC COLORED! This just makes them look odd and kind off putting with the way they are drawn because they clearly supposed to whiter skinned like the Chinese. I mean Sinbad being arabic looking is something I could easily work with, but making the Kou's arabic just makes absolutely zero sense and makes them look really weird as well...


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nensense said:


> So looking at the animes official poster I'm honestly not too sure how I feel about the character designs... Well I mean the designs themselves look fine but it's the skin color of the characters I have an issue with. Now a lot of people complain about the series "whitewashing" the arabic characters of the series, I personally have no issue with this whatsoever with. But apparently the anime did, but instead of making characters who could easily be dark skinned dark skinned they are making THE FUCKING CHINESE INSPIRED CHARACTERS (The Kou) ARABIC COLORED! This just makes them look odd and kind off putting with the way they are drawn because they clearly supposed to whiter skinned like the Chinese. I mean Sinbad being arabic looking is something I could easily work with, but making the Kou's arabic just makes absolutely zero sense and makes them look really weird as well...




Dude,you realize that your post comes out as a bit racist?  I have nothing against you and I agree with some of what you said. But Arabs are NOT brown. 

The reason I'm saying this is because I'm an Arab,and we come in different skins(). It depends on the region really. 

I'm white because I come from the levant region,go a bit south and gulf Arabs are somewhat brown(not all of them). In Sudan they are black and in Algeria and Egypt its a mix. 

I can say the same about china and Chinese.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2012)

Been thinking about starting this series. Is it any good? I heard its as good as HXH and OP but that's what people told me about Toriko and i'm not really feelin that series at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Been thinking about starting this series. Is it any good? I heard its as good as HXH and OP but that's what people told me about Toriko and i'm not really feelin that series at all.


 I didn't like Toriko but I do like this.. so yeah.. give it a try..


----------



## XxShadowxX (Sep 28, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Been thinking about starting this series. Is it any good? I heard its as good as HXH and OP but that's what people told me about Toriko and i'm not really feelin that series at all.



It's like early Dragon Ball.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 28, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Been thinking about starting this series. Is it any good? I heard its as good as HXH and OP but that's what people told me about Toriko and i'm not really feelin that series at all.



Magi is certainly worth a try. Great comedy, great drama, and great characters.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 28, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Dude,you realize that your post comes out as a bit racist?  I have nothing against you and I agree with some of what you said. But Arabs are NOT brown.
> 
> The reason I'm saying this is because I'm an Arab,and we come in different skins(). It depends on the region really.
> 
> ...



Dude, you liberal sheeple need to learn that not everything in the world is racist. I'm just being purely blunt man, I'm not saying anything bad about the race I'm just saying that they look brown to me and that the Kou are white skinnednot brown. Is it racist for me to say that Nick Fury shouldn't be black? Well then again, liberal sheeple probably think it is because of the media but it isn't. I'm not meaning any ill intent for any races I'm just saying things how they are. Not everything in the world is racist.



S.A.F said:


> Been thinking about starting this series. Is it any good? I heard its as good as HXH and OP but that's what people told me about Toriko and i'm not really feelin that series at all.



This is nothing at all like Toriko and I don't se eat all how Toriko can be like HxH. Toriko is very bizarre and much more of a gag manga then a typical shonen, Magi is nothing like that and much more along the lines of One Piece and HxH is then Toriko. I'd definitley give it a read as it's fucking amazing.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2012)

Giant arms coming out of his lamp. Already interested.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 28, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Giant arms coming out of his lamp. Already interested.



Glad you're reading it , it's currently my second favorite currently running manga right afer One Piece!. It's without a doubt the funniest battle shonen I've ever read and it's just really damn good.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Dude, you liberal sheeple need to learn that not everything in the world is racist. I'm just being purely blunt man, I'm not saying anything bad about the race I'm just saying that they look brown to me and that the Kou are white skinnednot brown. Is it racist for me to say that Nick Fury shouldn't be black? Well then again, liberal sheeple probably think it is because of the media but it isn't. I'm not meaning any ill intent for any races I'm just saying things how they are. Not everything in the world is racist.



I never said that you insulted me or anything. But saying that Arabs are brown is quit racist,Because simply not all of us are.

You are really missing the point here.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 28, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I never said that you insulted me or anything. But saying that Arabs are brown is quit racist,Because simply not all of us are.
> 
> You are really missing the point here.



No, I think you are. Full arabs from the middle east are brown. I understand that if an arab fucks someone of another race their kid might not be brown but that kid is now a mix of two races and not pure arab. You seem to not know what racism is. I am talking about full arabs so stop miscontruting what I say because you are beginning to piss me off with how brainwashed you are by the liberal media that seems to believe that anything anybody says about race is automatically racist and I don't want to get banned.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 28, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Giant arms coming out of his lamp. Already interested.



Aladdin getting all the Ladies makes this manga top tier


----------



## XxShadowxX (Sep 28, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Dude, you liberal sheeple need to learn that not everything in the world is racist. I'm just being purely blunt man, I'm not saying anything bad about the race I'm just saying that they look brown to me and that the Kou are white skinnednot brown. Is it racist for me to say that Nick Fury shouldn't be black? Well then again, liberal sheeple probably think it is because of the media but it isn't. I'm not meaning any ill intent for any races I'm just saying things how they are. Not everything in the world is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing at all like Toriko and I don't se eat all how Toriko can be like HxH. Toriko is very bizarre and much more of a gag manga then a typical shonen, Magi is nothing like that and much more along the lines of One Piece and HxH is then Toriko. I'd definitley give it a read as it's fucking amazing.





Nensense said:


> No, I think you are. Full arabs from the middle east are brown. I understand that if an arab fucks someone of another race their kid might not be brown but that kid is now a mix of two races and not pure arab. You seem to not know what racism is. I am talking about full arabs so stop miscontruting what I say because you are beginning to piss me off with how brainwashed you are by the liberal media that seems to believe that anything anybody says about race is automatically racist and I don't want to get banned.




Oh my goodness you're so stupid. How do you remember to breathe when you wake up in the morning? I wish you wouldn't.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 28, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Dude, you liberal sheeple need to learn that not everything in the world is racist. I'm just being purely blunt man, I'm not saying anything bad about the race I'm just saying that they look brown to me and that the Kou are white skinnednot brown. Is it racist for me to say that Nick Fury shouldn't be black? Well then again, liberal sheeple probably think it is because of the media but it isn't. I'm not meaning any ill intent for any races I'm just saying things how they are. Not everything in the world is racist.





Nensense said:


> No, I think you are. Full arabs from the middle east are brown. I understand that if an arab fucks someone of another race their kid might not be brown but that kid is now a mix of two races and not pure arab. You seem to not know what racism is. I am talking about full arabs so stop miscontruting what I say because you are beginning to piss me off with how brainwashed you are by the liberal media that seems to believe that anything anybody says about race is automatically racist and I don't want to get banned.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay and how the fuck is anything I'm saying stupid? Just because I made a remark about skin color doesn't automatically make it "RACISSSSS". You guys all need to grow the fuck up and learn what actual racism is.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Sep 28, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Okay and how the fuck is anything I'm saying stupid? Just because I made a remark about skin color doesn't automatically make it "RACISSSSS". *You guys all need to grow the fuck up and learn what actual racism is.*



You are really, _profoundly_ stupid. I'm going to bold a bunch of stupid shit in your posts and it'll make no difference to you because you don't have the intellectual capacity to recognize why it's stupid and why you can't change it.



Nensense said:


> Dude, *you liberal sheeple* need to learn that not everything in the world is racist. I'm just being purely blunt man, *I'm not saying anything bad about the race I'm just saying that they look brown to me* and that the Kou are white skinnednot brown. Is it racist for me to say that Nick Fury shouldn't be black? Well then again, *liberal sheeple probably think it is because of the media but it isn't.* I'm *not meaning any ill intent for any races I'm just saying things how they are.* Not everything in the world is racist.





Nensense said:


> No, I think you are. *Full arabs from the middle east are brown. I understand that if an arab fucks someone of another race their kid might not be brown but that kid is now a mix of two races and not pure arab. You seem to not know what racism is.* I am talking about *full arabs so stop miscontruting what I say because you are beginning to piss me off* with how *brainwashed you are by the liberal media* that seems to believe that *anything anybody says about race is automatically racist* and I don't want to get banned.



I can't even be bothered to go back a page to find out what the original post that started this shit was, but I can only imagine it's worse.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2012)

how is Alibaba a little pussy bitch? That's his best friend way before he ever met Aladdin. Sure he fucked him over once but you know how people are with their best friends, they give them countless chances. Plus all the shit his home went through its understandable why Alibaba chose this outcome. He's actually become cooler ever since he joined the Fog Troupe even though i already liked him before that when he put that leader in his place and practically made him piss his pants and when he spent his riches to free the slaves. 

Alibaba's only other hope would be to form his own small group of liberators who don't cause trouble but no one in his hometown would be willing to go against the Fog Troupe who have made a good name for themselves with the citizens. That plan would fail and he probably would have ended up captured by them instead of helping lead them to a better life.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just wait tell you get to chapters 70+. If you think alibabas past is fucked up,you should see kassim's.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Just wait tell you get to chapters 70+. If you think alibabas past is fucked up,you should see kassim's.


Well I've seen a bit of his past already. Looks like his dad used to beat the shit out of him and his sister. Then his sister died from the disease leaving him alone in the slums. Can it get any worse? Did his mother abandon him too?


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 29, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Well I've seen a bit of his past already. Looks like his dad used to beat the shit out of him and his sister. Then his sister died from the disease leaving him alone in the slums. Can it get any worse? Did his mother abandon him too?



Just continue reading,you will see.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 29, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> how is Alibaba a little pussy bitch? That's his best friend way before he ever met Aladdin. Sure he fucked him over once but you know how people are with their best friends, they give them countless chances. Plus all the shit his home went through its understandable why Alibaba chose this outcome. He's actually become cooler ever since he joined the Fog Troupe even though i already liked him before that when he put that leader in his place and practically made him piss his pants and when he spent his riches to free the slaves.
> 
> Alibaba's only other hope would be to form his own small group of liberators who don't cause trouble but no one in his hometown would be willing to go against the Fog Troupe who have made a good name for themselves with the citizens. That plan would fail and he probably would have ended up captured by them instead of helping lead them to a better life.



Because he crys all of the time, I mean at least Hakuryuu grew some balls and learned to stop crying but Alibaba goes from I'M ALIBABADASS! to C-C-C-CASSSIIIIIIM!!!!!!!! I WUNT YOUR DICK I'M SOWWWWWWWWYYYY!!!!!!! WHY AREN'T I STRONG LIKE MY OTHER FRIENDS!!!!!!! MWAHHHHH!!!!!!! BOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Koori (Sep 29, 2012)

Nensense, I don't know if you're talking serious or just trolling.


----------



## root (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow, Nensense. After you recommended the series, I checked this thread to see what people were saying about Magi. But your posts up there... 

Anyway, I'll give this manga a try as soon as I have the time. Seems like it might be fun.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 29, 2012)

Koori said:


> Nensense, I don't know if you're talking serious or just trolling.



Of course I'm serious.



root said:


> Wow, Nensense. After you recommended the series, I checked this thread to see what people were saying about Magi. But your posts up there...
> 
> Anyway, I'll give this manga a try as soon as I have the time. Seems like it might be fun.



So because I think that it's ridiculous that everything about race in the modern world is ridicuolusly miscontrued as racist you can't trust in what I say?

But it's great, definitley one of the best battle shonens running.


----------



## Wosu (Sep 29, 2012)

Never read Sumomomo, what's it about?
Magi is pretty good, in my top 5.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 29, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> Never read Sumomomo, what's it about?
> Magi is pretty good, in my top 5.



To be honest I have no idea how Sumomomo and Magi are from the same author... Sumomomo is utterly terrible and it's one of the reasons I waited so long to give Magi a chance. I mean I guess it had the same type of humor and faces and stuff but it was just all executed so poorly... She has seriously grown as an author since finishing Sumomomo


----------



## Wosu (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh! Creator of Magi was a she?
She can have good art when she's serious. Her art looks kinda sloppy sometimes.
Nah but Magi is still a good manga, too bad I don't care about art.
I can't wait for when Morgann gets some actual wings from Djinn equip.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 29, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> Oh! Creator of Magi was a she?
> She can have good art when she's serious. Her art looks kinda sloppy sometimes.
> Nah but Magi is still a good manga, too bad I don't care about art.
> I can't wait for when Morgann gets some actual wings from Djinn equip.



Yup she's a she. And the art is sometimes sloppy and she occassionally reuses poses and panels but overall it's really good. I also think it's pretty awesome that she incorporates a lot of foot fanservice into the manga with Morgianna because I'm kind of a foot man. (it's actually the most common fetish for non sexual bodyparts so inb4 people thinking it's weird and it's also undeniable that the author is encorporating foot fetish fanservice)


----------



## Boqueiro (Sep 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Yup she's a she. And the art is sometimes sloppy and she occassionally reuses poses and panels but overall it's really good. I also think it's pretty awesome that she incorporates a lot of foot fanservice into the manga with Morgianna because I'm kind of a foot man. (it's actually the most common fetish for non sexual bodyparts so inb4 people thinking it's weird and *it's also undeniable that the author is encorporating foot fetish fanservice*)




wat











That aside, you don't have to justify your fetishes. People without one are plain boring.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 29, 2012)

Boqueiro said:


> wat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, fucking Morgianna. There are more shots on her feet than I've seen in any other series, hell there are even random shots of her feet when she isn't even fighting. Plus other female characters will randomly have close up on there feet as well for no real reason. Plus, Morgianna's main weapons are (according to the other characters) gorgeous ankle chain braclet thingies.


----------



## Boqueiro (Sep 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Dude, fucking Morgianna. There are more shots on her feet than I've seen in any other series, hell there are even random shots of her feet when she isn't even fighting. Plus other female characters will randomly have close up on there feet as well for no real reason. Plus, Morgianna's main weapons are (according to the other characters) gorgeous ankle chain braclet thingies.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



People see what they want to see.

For me the focus on her feet is due to the psychological scarring her enslavement left, it's a reminder/comparison.


----------



## root (Sep 30, 2012)

Nensense said:


> So because I think that it's ridiculous that everything about race in the modern world is ridicuolusly miscontrued as racist you can't trust in what I say?



Nope. That's not what I meant. And I'm with you on the misperceived racism thing. Oh god off-topicness. Sorry. 

I'll dodge this thread untill I've actually read the manga.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 30, 2012)

131st chapter is out.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 30, 2012)

Holy shit! That was fucking badass! Haku cut that bitchs head like its a walk in the park. 

The author of magi has surprisingly lots of balls for a women. Kubo/oda/kishi take notes you sons of bitches.


----------



## OS (Sep 30, 2012)

Well that was unexpected. But good, she needed to die.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Sep 30, 2012)

Owned!!!


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 30, 2012)

FrozenHeart said:


> Owned!!!



Public execution


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Sep 30, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Public execution



The smile part just adds more awesomeness to it!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2012)

wow.......all I have to say..


----------



## Koori (Sep 30, 2012)

Next comes a bundle of interesting and character development-wise arcs that are gonna make your delights.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, the capture was a bit anti-climactic. But I suppose it works. Showed how much of a bitch she is, showed Hakuryuu's power, revealed a bit of his past. It did its purpose.

But man, Haku's fucking boss, killing someone just like that... Didn't expect such a relationship with his mother.



steveht93 said:


> The author of magi has surprisingly lots of balls for a women. Kubo/oda/kishi take notes you sons of bitches.


?Why do people say "grow some balls"? Balls are weak and sensitive. If  you wanna be tough, grow a vagina. Those things can take a pounding.?


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 30, 2012)

So proud of Hakuryuu from baby to man. Decapitating bitches like it was a night in the park.

Also  @ the guy with the foot fetish

You do know that Morg had like chain on her feet. And does kind of scarred/restricted her.


----------



## 8 (Sep 30, 2012)

damn. that scene was cruel. not something you expect to see in a shounen.



Koori said:


> Next comes a bundle of interesting and character development-wise arcs that are gonna make your delights.


sounds good. did you look into the raws?

---
by the way, i love frequent releases of recently. if this goes on we could catch up very soon.


----------



## Koori (Sep 30, 2012)

We are only 24 chapters ahead now.

And yes, I read the raws and witnessed all the awesomeness. Uniquely if you want to check it out:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Scheherazade will soon make her appearance. She looks  so young, but she's actually lived for over 200 years.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 30, 2012)

^ Must... not... click... must... not... click



8 said:


> by the way, i love frequent releases of recently. if this goes on we could catch up very soon.


But then we'd have to do normal waiting.


----------



## armorknight (Sep 30, 2012)

Haku just got 1000 badass points. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



unfortunately this series seems to go with the whole "revenge is always wrong" crap, and Haku starts turning into Sasuke.


----------



## Koori (Sep 30, 2012)

armorknight said:


> Haku just got 1000 badass points.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Statements like this make me puke and wonder if you are either dumb or just trolling. You'll soon see how wrong you are, I've read the raws and know what I'm talking about.

But no, the stupid logic in this forums is "revenge thing = Sasuke". Naruto sure did hurt a lot, uh. Thanks goodness there's more people in this world that prefer to use common sense.


----------



## Koori (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh yeah, I almost forget a time skip is coming.


----------



## armorknight (Sep 30, 2012)

Koori said:


> Statements like this make me puke and wonder if you are either dumb or just trolling. You'll soon see how wrong you are, I've read the raws and know what I'm talking about.
> 
> But no, the stupid logic in this forums is "revenge thing = Sasuke". Naruto sure did hurt a lot, uh. Thanks goodness there's more people in this world that prefer to use common sense.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I've read the translations up to the most recent chapter, and Haku is clearly losing it slowly and being set up as a future antagonist. He isn't as bad as Sasuke in the absolute sense, but the tone of his "fall" is the same.

Mind you I actually like avenger characters when they don't exist just to tell us that "revenge is always wrong."


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 30, 2012)

This series always surprises me with its violence, I never expect it from a shonen witht his style of art.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 30, 2012)

Holy Mother got in way over her head when she decided to mess with Team Aladdin.


----------



## Koori (Sep 30, 2012)

armorknight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haku isn't Sasuke and the author of this series isn't Kishimoto. There's a huge difference between carrying a revenge in a way that sucks balls and ruins the story and a way that not only make the story and setup not lose its touch but also doing it in the right way without losing focus with the other characters. And Magi is clearly heading for the later, the future of this series is bright. So stop with the stupid argument that revenge = decline of quality. That's a lie, and a huge one, self-made up by the idiocy of certain readers that lack common sense and like to make ridiculous comparisons.


----------



## armorknight (Sep 30, 2012)

Koori said:


> Haku isn't Sasuke and the author of this series isn't Kishimoto. There's a huge difference between carrying a revenge in a way that sucks balls and ruins the story and a way that not only make the story and setup not lose its touch but also doing it in the right way without losing focus with the other characters. And Magi is clearly heading for the later, the future of this series is bright. So stop with the stupid argument that revenge = decline of quality. That's a lie, and a huge one, self-made up by the idiocy of certain readers that lack common sense and like to make ridiculous comparisons.



Never said that revenge automatically makes a series bad. I'm saying that revenge is bad when a series tries to preach an aesop about how revenge is inherently evil when this isn't true. Magi is clearly going in that direction.

Haku's revenge is written in the same style as Sasuke's, with the main difference being that Haku's degradation is far more graceful than Sasuke's from what we've seen in Magi. The main reason it's bearable is because the manga isn't really focusing on it.

If we get an arc about Haku's revenge, it is likely going to be bad unless the manga changes its outlook on revenge.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2012)

Trying not to look for the raws for future chapters but its so hard to resist after this chapter.

I think I saw some random raw page of an orgy goin on.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2012)

Definitely like Ishihara for Aladdin, Mal. Rinne no Lagrange made me a huge fan of her and I think she pull Aladdin off just fine. Can't wait for the Kaji Yuki vs Fukuyama Jun scenes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Definitely like Ishihara for Aladdin, Mal. Rinne no Lagrange made me a huge fan of her and I think she pull Aladdin off just fine. Can't wait for the Kaji Yuki vs Fukuyama Jun scenes.


 ahh I see. For some odd reason I wanted Nozomu Sasaki to voice Sinbad.. lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> ahh I see. For some odd reason I wanted Nozomu Sasaki to voice Sinbad.. lol



Man, haven't heard that name since Death Note.

Ono Daisuke should do fine, I've heard him do another King type role before so its not unfamiliar to him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> *Man, haven't heard that name since Death Note*.
> 
> Ono Daisuke should do fine, I've heard him do another King type role before so its not unfamiliar to him.


 man.. he voiced the best villain of all time "Johan" and yes Ono Diasuke should do fine.. I was worried about Mor tbh.. I like that pick too..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> man.. he voiced the best villain of all time "Johan" and yes Ono Diasuke should do fine.. I was worried about Mor tbh.. I like that pick too..



Agreed, I think she'll do Mor justice.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2012)

armorknight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess you liked Quantam of Solace then


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2012)

Koori said:


> We are only 24 chapters ahead now.
> 
> And yes, I read the raws and witnessed all the awesomeness. Uniquely if you want to check it out:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I expected this. 200 year old hags are usually boring in manga so the character had to be young otherwise her reveal and story probably wouldn't be as interesting from an aesthetic standpoint






Nensense said:


> Because he crys all of the time, I mean at least Hakuryuu grew some balls and learned to stop crying but Alibaba goes from I'M ALIBABADASS! to C-C-C-CASSSIIIIIIM!!!!!!!! I WUNT YOUR DICK I'M SOWWWWWWWWYYYY!!!!!!! WHY AREN'T I STRONG LIKE MY OTHER FRIENDS!!!!!!! MWAHHHHH!!!!!!! BOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!.



Um....he killed his best friend...and he's not as confident in his abilities because he didn't start out as strong as Aladdin or Mor. Now his Dijnn isn't responding properly. Its called character growth.

What an immature viewpoint you have of the character. I'm not even going to bother arguing with you over it. You probably mad he hasn't learned full Dijjn Equip yet too.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 30, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Learn what a a joke is you fucking little child.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Learn what a a joke is you fucking little child.



You obviously weren't joking in that post. You didn't even try to make it apparent. 

Anyways great series so far. I'm sad Danyu died.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 30, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> You obviously weren't joking in that post. You didn't even try to make it apparent.
> 
> Anyways great series so far. I'm sad Danyu died.



Are you serious? I was clearly exagerrating. How bad exactly is your autism? You might want to get it checked.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Are you serious? I was clearly exagerrating. How bad exactly is your autism? You might want to get it checked.



Its clearly not exaggerated with the constant complaining you do in other threads.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 30, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Its clearly not exaggerated with the constant complaining you do in other threads.



At least my complaining is not as retarded and pointless as KloWns.


----------



## Roman (Oct 1, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Are you serious? I was clearly exagerrating. How bad exactly is your autism? You might want to get it checked.



Sure, blame it on autism, why don't you? 

Some part of me is actually glad Haku is being set up as the future antagonist. It makes me more hopeful for Alibaba x Morgiana :33

Great chapters as usual tho. I really wasn't expecting Haku to just go and kill her. Can't wait to see everyone's reactions in the next chapter.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 1, 2012)

Caught up and  

Holy shit, Haku is hardcore. Smiling before and while cutting off her head was bad enough, but picking it up infront of all those little kids. One was even puking.  Did I mention the pimp walk he did while he strolled over to the head?  

Wonder if those kids are free of that spell now, cause if not, Haku and probably the rest of the crew will have the rest of those little Magoi experts gunning for them in the future. 



Freedan said:


> Some part of me is actually glad Haku is being set up as the future antagonist. It makes me more hopeful for Alibaba x Morgiana :33



Morlibaba will happen even without Haku going to the dark side. Believe


----------



## Roman (Oct 1, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Caught up and
> 
> Holy shit, Haku is hardcore. Smiling before and while cutting off her head was bad enough, but picking it up infront of all those little kids. One was even puking.  Did I mention the pimp walk he did while he strolled over to the head?
> 
> Wonder if those kids are free of that spell now, cause if not, Haku and probably the rest of the crew will have the rest of those little Magoi experts gunning for them in the future.



Yeah, there is definitely something sadistic about him. Growing up filled with vengeance would do that to someone, perhaps. I doubt they're completely free. Even after killing her, Haku still seemed to think he killed his mother.



Fenix Down said:


> Morlibaba will happen even without Haku going to the dark side. Believe



You're right. It is of course going to happen. My point is that people who thought it would be HakuMor have to ask themselves just how attractive Haku must look to Mor right now after mercilessly killing her and showing her head off to the children and the people >.>


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Morlibaba will happen even without Haku going to the dark side. Believe



Yeah but now we might not have to worry about the drama that would happen once he's NTR'd by Alibaba.


----------



## Roman (Oct 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah but now we might not have to worry about the drama that would happen once he's NTR'd by Alibaba.



Haku NTR'd by Alibaba in the sense Alibaba takes Mor? Well, idk as there wouldn't be an NTR here. It's not like HakuMor was a reality to begin with


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 1, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Sure, blame it on autism, why don't you?
> 
> Some part of me is actually glad Haku is being set up as the future antagonist. It makes me more hopeful for Alibaba x Morgiana :33
> 
> Great chapters as usual tho. I really wasn't expecting Haku to just go and kill her. Can't wait to see everyone's reactions in the next chapter.



No way, it's going to be Alibaba and that Kou princess. It was foreshadowed to all fuck during that time in her bed before she left.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 2, 2012)

Ch. 132 is out now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure if confession is real, I'm calling bullshit on that there. Damn, next chapter where!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Ch. 132 is out now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh shit.. Haku made his move on Mor? How dare him?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2012)

Dun dun dunnnn. 

Man, Haku's mother is a real bitch.
But Haku's also completely changes when the mother subject came around. Though he was right in his little speech to them.


----------



## Roman (Oct 2, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if confession is real, I'm calling bullshit on that there. Damn, next chapter where!?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, I think his confession is real, but I have my doubts she will accept to go with him. Not after what he did and not considering she wants to see the Black Continent for herself.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 2, 2012)

Freedan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I think his confession is real, but I have my doubts she will accept to go with him. Not after what he did and not considering she wants to see the Black Continent for herself.



I don't think she'll leave Aladdin and Alibaba that easily. Hakuryuu should realize that too so I wonder why even ask her?


----------



## Roman (Oct 2, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I don't think she'll leave Aladdin and Alibaba that easily. Hakuryuu should realize that too so I wonder why even ask her?



Of course she won't. Not when she has a thing for Alibaba too


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I don't think she'll leave Aladdin and Alibaba that easily. Hakuryuu should realize that too so I wonder why even ask her?


Because he'd regret not asking and receiving a proper answer?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 2, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Because he'd regret not asking and receiving a proper answer?



I suppose so, I'm not that big a fan of Haku anyway and things look to be heading south with him.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 2, 2012)

Just finished the all the available chapters in the last two days. freaking epic manga.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm guessing Alibaba will send the kids to Balbadd to help out there? Hakuryuu likes Mor the most out of the group and wants her to help him take down the Kou empire after witnessing her strength. She might be the most understandable out of the group and actually join him on his mission. Once again putting the Dark Continent on hold to help someone else out. She sees the path he's on and will try to divert him from it. 

I don't know that's my half baked assumptions on where the story will turn.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't like where Haku is heading. And I'm pretty sure, from a plot perspective, he's only asking Mor because she'll reject him and that will give him 1) further incentive to devolve and 2) a grudge against the group.


----------



## 8 (Oct 3, 2012)

i'm quite disappointed to see hakuryuu leave. but i guess they are all parting ways now. i just hope hakuryuu will be part of the group when they team up again.

by the way. magi could have two motm sections next month. for both manga and anime.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2012)

Haku back the fuck up.
That's Baba's pussy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Haku back the fuck up.
> That's Baba's pussy.



This. So Much.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 3, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Haku back the fuck up.
> That's *Baba's* pussy.


This line is so funny when I translate it to my own language hahah

Haku was badass though this chapter. I actually like how ruthless he is against evil.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 3, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> This line is so funny when I translate it to my own language hahah


In mine, too. 
Took me a while to catch on that he was talking about Alibaba.


----------



## Roman (Oct 3, 2012)

Time for a fanart dump 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wrath (Oct 3, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> In mine, too.
> Took me a while to catch on that he was talking about Alibaba.


Haha, my thoughts went to that sort of Baba first too.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 4, 2012)

Magi 133


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's right, back up Haku  





Wonder what Alibaba asked Olba and the gang


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 4, 2012)

Woah! Woah! Woah!
Hands off, Haku. I like you and all, but HANDS. FUCKING. OFF.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From confessing to wanting to marry her. Haku doesn't know his place.


----------



## Roman (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He was being too pushy. Certainly not something that will gain Mor's favor either


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Leave your friends to be with me and help me with my revenge scheme. Yep Hakuryuu definitely hasn't been around enough peers to go about things the way he did.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 4, 2012)

No, Hakuryuu, stop. 

You're making all the wrong choices.


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 4, 2012)

Haku is goddamn touchy. If I was Morg I would have punted him halfway around the world. I like the dude but god you don't go from "Like you gurl" to "Marry me gurl *Kisses"

Smh Hakuryuu

Shake my fucking head

How does he wish to get the pussy if he's such a try hard


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow Haku... just wow. You know what.. I like what he is doing tho.. I know I know, revenge stuff but he still has a goal and going forward with it.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay Haku.
Kill yourself.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2012)

Beware, Sasuke 2.0


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 4, 2012)

It always struck me strange that this is a serious manga with really cute and chibi characters. I like it, but it is really really strange.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 5, 2012)

Hakuryuu=Sasuke but well written
Still an unbelievably shitty character type though.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 5, 2012)

Good chapter. Wonder what would be his sister's role in story. Her possible death or betrayal could make him bent on revenge even more.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 5, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Good chapter. Wonder what would be his sister's role in story. Her possible death or betrayal could make him bent on revenge even more.


She'll also choose Alibaba, making Haku fill his rage-o-meter.


----------



## Roman (Oct 5, 2012)

But seriously, after the shit he pulled, I can't imagine Mor would want to be with Haku. Asking her to leave her closest friends behind to help him in his scheme of revenge.....not exactly something you would suggest to the one you love. Goddamit, Haku, don't rush things ahead of their time.


----------



## 8 (Oct 5, 2012)

i admit haku has a good taste in woman. but mor is already taken.


----------



## Roman (Oct 5, 2012)

8 said:


> i admit haku has a good taste in woman. but mor is already taken.



LMAO yes. His taste in women is at least good


----------



## 8 (Oct 5, 2012)

Freedan said:


> LMAO yes. His taste in women is at least good


people already compare him with sasuke. but at the very least he's not asexual. 

---
also this is how i like flashbacks. very short, no dragging, no time wasting, no forced poop jokes. just quickly show the details and move on.


----------



## Roman (Oct 5, 2012)

8 said:


> people already compare him with sasuke. but at the very least he's not asexual.
> 
> ---
> also this is how i like flashbacks. very short, no dragging, no time wasting, no forced poop jokes. just quickly show the details and move on.



Naruto's never been good with humor, that much is clear


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Let me ask you something guys.. This Mangaka [Shinobu Ohtaka] biggest weakness?


----------



## Roman (Oct 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Let me ask you something guys.. This Mangaka [Shinobu Ohtaka] biggest weakness?



This mangaka.....he has no weakness 

When I think about it seriously, there's only very little I can think of that he can do better tbh. His art may not be the best I've seen but it's certainly very good quality, the story elements and the characters all work together very nicely, and Haku is very well written too especially for a character who's purpose is vengeance. Characters like him can go wrong in countless ways. Honestly, I've yet to encounter anything about this manga that really has to disappoint me.


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 5, 2012)

Freedan said:


> This mangaka.....he has no weakness
> 
> When I think about it seriously, there's only very little I can think of that he can do better tbh. His art may not be the best I've seen but it's certainly very good quality, the story elements and the characters all work together very nicely, and Haku is very well written too especially for a character who's purpose is vengeance. Characters like him can go wrong in countless ways. Honestly, I've yet to encounter anything about this manga that really has to disappoint me.



Magi's author is a woman.


----------



## Roman (Oct 5, 2012)

Bobop said:


> Magi's author is a woman.



That. Explains. Everything.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 5, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one who prefers Mor with Haku.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 5, 2012)

^Yes you are. 

No one is gonna come between Alibaba-sama and his bitches. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Let me ask you something guys.. This Mangaka [Shinobu Ohtaka] biggest weakness?



I guess I'd say art. It can be good when the mangaka wants it to be. But at certain times you can tell that its being rushed. Or maybe its the method that she draws? Other then that everything else is spot on.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 5, 2012)

Wrath said:


> I guess I'm the only one who prefers Mor with Haku.


I don't really care either way. Haku and Mor had a good binding moment, and so did Ali and Hakuei. I can jump ship whenever I please.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Good chapter. Wonder what would be his sister's role in story. Her possible death or betrayal could make him bent on revenge even more.


 I love the cover.. Mor


----------



## Roman (Oct 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I love the cover.. Mor



So many Morgiana fans. I like you guys


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2012)

Freedan said:


> So many Morgiana fans. I like you guys



Best girl in the series, though if Yamuraiha and Hakuei got as much screen time as Mor then I would be wavering.


----------



## Roman (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, I agree that Hakuei would be a good match for Alibaba too, but it's a little too obvious and coincidental. Besides, Mor likes Alibaba


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Well, I agree that Hakuei would be a good match for Alibaba too, but it's a little too obvious and coincidental. Besides, Mor likes Alibaba



Hakuei ends ups with Alibaba and Mor with Aladdin.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Hakuei ends ups with Alibaba and Mor with Aladdin.



Dat Hakuei


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm on chapter 33, it's pretty good so far. 

also Mor >>>


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 5, 2012)

You ain't reading fast enough, Misto.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks the girls look much better in the manga than they do in the anime?


----------



## aegon (Oct 5, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the girls look much better in the manga than they do in the anime?



she in even better in this picture


----------



## Roman (Oct 5, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the girls look much better in the manga than they do in the anime?



Nope. No you're not, but I'll also wait until the anime actually comes out before the final judgement


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 5, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the girls look much better in the manga than they do in the anime?


​
 But really, from what I've seen, I'm loving the art direction they're going with in the anime. It feels both lively and faithful to the manga.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2012)

ok, someone post awesome pages, so I can get addicted to the manga.

Or tell me, why you like it. The beginning is lame like any other manga, so it's this hard time again getting used to it.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 5, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the girls look much better in the manga than they do in the anime?


It's hardly unusual. Animation tends to use simplified drawings out of necessity, and so characters will look worse to an extent that varies depending on the art style, and Magi has a style that just doesn't translate too well.

But if you're watching anime it's probably not for the quality of a single frame.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 5, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> ok, someone post awesome pages, so I can get addicted to the manga.
> 
> Or tell me, why you like it. The beginning is lame like any other manga, so it's this hard time again getting used to it.





Just push on through mang. 
Or, How many chapters have you gotten through?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Just push on through mang.
> Or, How many chapters have you gotten through?



1st chapter  I usually watch anime to get interested but there is no anime yet, so I need some awesome pages that could convince me 

well you could post something like this

Link removed

sex sells


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 5, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> 1st chapter  I usually watch anime to get interested but there is no anime yet, so I need some awesome pages that could convince me
> 
> well you could post something like this
> 
> ...



Why post a pic when you're oh so close to some action?
Just work your way to chapter 3. 
Trust me.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Why post a pic when you're oh so close to some action?
> Just work your way to chapter 3.
> Trust me.



chapter 3 done, alladin is the djinn from the container... it's too predictable  but I like the comedy and dem tittays.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 5, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> chapter 3 done, alladin is the djinn from the container... it's too predictable


He's the what now?  Where'd you get that impression?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> He's the what now?  Where'd you get that impression?



just a prediction. Seemed to obvious that Alladin is actually a djinn and now that I've finished chapter 4 he's probably the one who cleared the first dungeon. I may be wrong though and if you spoil me, I'll kill you . You may say, that my prediction is wrong though if it's been proven wrong.

But I like dat slavery. very one piece like progression so far. 1st guy an idiot(zoro), 3rd member a girl in slavery (nami). But don't spoil me, I'll eat you.

guys...

now I had some time and if someone asks again why Magi is worth to read, just post this and there will be built a reference to berserk and everyone will be happy:

Link removed


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2012)

@Black Mirror: I don't know how far you've gotten by chapter 3 is one of the funniest chapters of manga I'v ever read. I still laugh every time I read this scene.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> @Black Mirror: I don't know how far you've gotten by chapter 3 is one of the funniest chapters of manga I'v ever read. I still laugh every time I read this scene.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



yeah, I'm kind of disappointed that chapter 3 was an exception so far  All this political discussion in the manga was very damn lame XD I miss the comedy very much since I don't like the fights at all  oh well, it might change though

Ch.50

well, this was indeed very funny, I like this manga again XD


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2012)

Alright, to celebrate the fact that the first episode of Magi will air in about 4 hours Sense scans has released the rest of volume 14. The rest is chapters 134-138. Happy reading guys.

Oh yes, not to mention they will release one chapter each day till they catch up.

Rest of volume 14


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Alright, to celebrate the fact that the first episode of Magi will air in about 4 hours Sense scans has released the rest of volume 14. The rest is chapters 134-138. Happy reading guys.
> 
> Oh yes, not to mention they will release one chapter each day till they catch up.
> 
> Rest of volume 14



So I guess no one from Sense is going to sleep for the next month?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> So I guess no one from Sense is going to sleep for the next month?



Hey, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh Aladdin you...!!!

Lots of interesting information about how magic works I guess, unlike some other Manga !!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 7, 2012)

Tsk, tsk, Ali. Tsk, tsk. Going to such a place when you have a perfectly good Mor within arm's reach.  Serves him right that he got Margaret.

Though Aladdin's indulging in such pleasures always makes me laugh. And he even endured the harsh training because of the dominatrix's boobs.  It's good he managed to restrain himself from jumping in and motorboating those puppies. I would've and it would've been worth everything.

Kouha's appearance was quite sudden. And it seems to me like he's compensating for his girly looks with a giant sword. 

For the entrance exam, I was expecting to see what happens when one fails it. Even though it's easy to guess.
And poor Aladdin's magic is pitiful with only his rukh.


----------



## Roman (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, I was quite disappointed with Alibaba for trying out a brothel when not only did he have Mor, but you can tell deep down she was begging Ali for paying more attention to her. Dammit, Ali, wake the fuck up! At this rate, she really will go for the guy who wants nothing but war and vengeance 

Aladdin was awesome! Going from 6th to 1st Kodor after only two months, and right in the face of his over-pretentious roommate  Well done Aladdin!

Next chapter will be Alibaba becoming a Gladiator! I cannot wait for this :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 7, 2012)

Freedan said:


> At this rate, she really will go for the guy who wants nothing but war and vengeance


He also wants an empress to smex.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's the raw to the anime ,watch it before youtube takes it down.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvAAxHnkb9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 7, 2012)

Thunder Whip Magician Myers should totally get a job at Hogwarts or something, she'd be an excellent teacher there. 

And Magi chapters until we're caught up?  pek
In a way, it's kinda a good thing we lost to jojo last time for motm 

There's a lot to digest after this recent deluge of chapters, but I'm really digging how they're fleshing out the magic system. It seems Nen-like in its progression, except they encourage you to learn everything (in a healthy order), rather than just those areas closest to your affinity.  


*Spoiler*: _the best scene from these 5 awesome chapters_ 




Morlibaba FTW!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2012)

Omg this fucking manga!!  I enjoyed all the chapters.. Mor love is on side it? damn you Alibaba..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Thunder Whip Magician Myers should totally get a job at Hogwarts or something, she'd be an excellent teacher there.
> 
> And Magi chapters until we're caught up?  pek
> In a way, it's kinda a good thing we lost to jojo last time for motm
> ...



Just loved Mor even more when I saw that. Alibaba sure can push her buttons.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2012)

I fucking lost it when I saw Margaret.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 7, 2012)

I know I'm late. Kouha Ren is like the exact opposite of Hakuryuu, that's a good thing.



I was literally sitting there for a good 2 minutes laughing.


----------



## Rax (Oct 7, 2012)

Someone sub this immediately


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 7, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> *Spoiler*: _the best scene from these 5 awesome chapters_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really can't wait to see how the anime handles some of these facial expressions


----------



## Imagine (Oct 7, 2012)

Our bodies wont be ready.


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 7, 2012)

That was an awesome set of chapters. I'm still wondering why does tits didn't get motor boated.

So un Aladdin like.


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 7, 2012)

^I think Aladdin values his life more than he does tits.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 7, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> That was an awesome set of chapters. I'm still wondering why does tits didn't get motor boated.
> 
> So un Aladdin like.


He's growing up. Knows there's an appropriate time for everything.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 7, 2012)

I could read this on for days. Awesome chapters.


----------



## Rax (Oct 7, 2012)

Something looks a but like Zangetsu


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wosu (Oct 7, 2012)

So that Prince was the one on the cover all this time?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 7, 2012)

^      Yup

I've noticed that the covers are usually something that appears near the end of the volume.


----------



## Rax (Oct 7, 2012)

I thought that was a girl the entire time

I want to read more magi


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 7, 2012)

Chapter 134 was glorious.
This shit will always make me laugh.  

Aladdin's training was a fun read too.
Next chapters are going to be Alibaba's time. I know he will make me laugh. I can't wait.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 7, 2012)

Already presuming Alladin will start coating his defense bubble with the elements.

Alibaba time, which is what I really wanted to see.


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 7, 2012)

Ukoku said:


> I really can't wait to see how the anime handles some of these facial expressions





Good enough ?


----------



## Wrath (Oct 7, 2012)

The best part was Aladdin wondering why Yamu only taught him water magic. "It goes BAAAH and GAAAH!!!"


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 7, 2012)

now I really wonder in which chapter of One Piece they will appear  XDDDD

There's nobody in SS who can replace Yama as CC

fate is afrightening thing, indeed....
There's nobody in SS who can replace Yama as CC


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

Poor Mor... Hakuryuu wouldn't do things like this .



*Spoiler*: __ 



And it looks like the mangaka agrees as well. Looks like the story if going down a MorxHakuryuu path, I'm perfectly fine with that though as I think Alibaba is better suited for that Kou princess


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 7, 2012)

yeah she was damn mad XD


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

Aladdin is officially my second favorite MC for a battle shonen (first of course is Gon).


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 7, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Aladdin is officially my second favorite MC for a battle shonen (first of course is Gon).



fuck, gon he's gay for Killu.

Alladdin is the conqueror if tittays.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

So chapter 138 with the whole Magi circle chart and how members of different types are also able to learn other types easier but are less likely to be able to learn types farther away from them reminds me a lot of Nen. This manga just got a WHOLE lot better.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> fuck, gon he's gay for Killu.
> 
> Alladdin is the conqueror if tittays.



It's the other way around. Killua is gay for Gon but Gon has Killua in the super friendzone.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 7, 2012)

Nensense said:


> So chapter 138 with the whole Magi circle chart and how members of different types are also able to learn other types easier but are less likely to be able to learn types farther away from them reminds me a lot of Nen. This manga just got a WHOLE lot better.


Actually, this chart is the opposite. Fire and Wind are furthest away from each other, which is why she said it would be easiest for Aladdin to start learning that. She also said that one can learn everything, just with varying difficulty.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Actually, this chart is the opposite. Fire and Wind are furthest away from each other, which is why she said it would be easiest for Aladdin to start learning that. She also said that one can learn everything, with varying difficulty.



True I worded it wrong, but it still seems pretty similar to Nen in certain aspects which I think is pretty cool. And plus in HxH one can also learn every type of Nen but it would bring down their other types as a result. But yeah, I love this series and is definitely up with HxH and One Piece as my three favorites running right now.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 7, 2012)

I wonder if Alibaba will get a wind element djinn in the future, since that's going to be Aladdin's second speciality.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2012)

Aladdin showing that 4th Kodor.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 7, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Aladdin showing that 4th Kodor.



yeah, he was owned very hard XD


----------



## Wosu (Oct 7, 2012)

So if this was made using Aladdins power, how powerful would he be when he has access to others?
And Gon? I'm not that far off into HxH for that, is he like Yusuke?
If not I say Luffy tops.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, Aladdin's gonna be on another level when he uses the outside Ruhk as well.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 7, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> So if this was made using Aladdins power, how powerful would he be when he has access to others?
> And Gon? I'm not that far off into HxH for that, is he like Yusuke?
> If not I say Luffy tops.



Gon is asexual but he seems attractive to strong guys in the manga. The character is rather simple, almost little goku but less dumb.


----------



## Rax (Oct 7, 2012)

I will be the first to calc up Alladin's bad ass future feats when he does


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> So if this was made using Aladdins power, how powerful would he be when he has access to others?
> And Gon? I'm not that far off into HxH for that, is he like Yusuke?
> If not I say Luffy tops.



Gon is nothing like Yusuke 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 his dad Ging however...



Gon is more like Luffy in the sense that he doesn't really think and will get his objectives done no matter the cost. The main difference is that Luffy is still a good person at heart and has certain things he would NEVER do even if it meant completing his objection. Gon however has no such barrier and is literally fucking insane. He seems good at heart because he loves his friends and is an innocent child, but if you get in his way he WILL fuck you up. He also is different from shonen protagonists as he doesn't shy away from killing either. He's a truly batshit insane little boy.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Gon is asexual but he seems attractive to strong guys in the manga. The character is rather simple, almost little goku but less dumb.



True true, that's another reason why I think that Togashi writes Hisoka as like a grown-up version of Gon and I think Gon is slowly growing up to become more and more like Hisoka, and with how much the fucked up shit in the Chimera Ant arc probably affected his head I think that the series is going to be QUITE A BIT DIFFERENT once it comes back from hiatus.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 7, 2012)

Nensense said:


> True true, that's another reason why I think that Togashi writes Hisoka as like a grown-up version of Gon and I think Gon is slowly growing up to become more and more like Hisoka, and with how much the fucked up shit in the Chimera Ant arc probably affected his head I think that the series is going to be QUITE A BIT DIFFERENT *once it comes back from hiatus.*



the biggest problem this manga has. And it's not even the first hiatus...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> the biggest problem this manga has. And it's not even the first hiatus...



True, the hiatuses are pretty hard to deal with but at least now we have the anime and Magi (which reminds me a lot of HxH) to keep us entertained in HxH's absence. In the past hiatuses we had nothing to fill HxH's gap lol. But for new people getting into the series I don't think they should worry about the hiatuses. I mean 340 chapters are out right now and if they pace themselves pretty nicely they will have a lot of material to read. Or if they just want to watch the 2011 anime there's also not much of an issue. Now is really the best time for people to get into HxH if they haven't already.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 7, 2012)

Nensense said:


> True, the hiatuses are pretty hard to deal with but at least now we have the anime and Magi (which reminds me a lot of HxH) to keep us entertained in HxH's absence. In the past hiatuses we had nothing to fill HxH's gap lol. But for new people getting into the series I don't think they should worry about the hiatuses. I mean 340 chapters are out right now and if they pace themselves pretty nicely they will have a lot of material to read. Or if they just want to watch the 2011 anime there's also not much of an issue. Now is really the best time for people to get into HxH if they haven't already.



I don't really like the anime 

I read quite a number of mangas atm, so the absence of HxH doesn't bother me much, though if I would be a fan of it as much as of One Piece, I'd be bothered since for me, there's nothing atm as entertaining and Berserk is also on some kind of hiatus .-. Well Vinland Saga could replace One Piece for me


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> *I don't really like the anime
> *
> I read quite a number of mangas atm, so the absence of HxH doesn't bother me much, though if I would be a fan of it as much as of One Piece, I'd be bothered since for me, there's nothing atm as entertaining and Berserk is also on some kind of hiatus .-. Well Vinland Saga could replace One Piece for me



Well your opinion is invalid then.

But the hiatus also doesn't affect me as much either as I read a bunch of other series as well so I'm not having any lack of things to read..


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 7, 2012)

Nensense said:


> *Well your opinion is invalid then.*
> 
> But the hiatus also doesn't affect me as much either as I read a bunch of other series as well so I'm not having any lack of things to read..



I also didn't say anything about the anime


----------



## Wosu (Oct 7, 2012)

Magi anime is quite good, I need a gif of Alladdin fondling that guy's boobs but they have to cut out the face part, lol.
I wanna see the mod reaction.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 7, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> Magi anime is quite good, I need a gif of Alladdin fondling that guy's boobs but they have to cut out the face part, lol.
> I wanna see the mod reaction.



There's a magi anime?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> There's a magi anime?



The first episode aired yesterday, I thought it was pretty terrible as do quite a few other members here... Check out our reactions on the anime thread


----------



## Rax (Oct 7, 2012)

What happened to Amon giving birth?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

Cinnabar Star said:


> What happened to Amon giving birth?



I don't know? Maybe it will happen while Alibaba is fighting at this arena place and gives him some kind of shonen power up or something lol. I haven't seen the raws though so that's just me making assumptions based on what I've read.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 7, 2012)

started watching... Aladdin is a girl in the anime? oO


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> started watching... Aladdin is a girl in the anime? oO



Yeah... I'm not too happy with Aladdin or Alibaba's voices either...


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 7, 2012)

oh well, I watched the first half and I have a feeling this one will have an alternate ending. Seems like they want to be very different from manga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 7, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> oh well, I watched the first half and I have a feeling this one will have an alternate ending. Seems like they want to be very different from manga.



Nope, the anime producers have said they want it to be a for the most part straight adaption of the manga, but they are condensing the first 33 chapters into 4 episodes to get to the Balbadd arc... And then they are going to condense that (which is like 70 Chapters I think) into less than 18 episodes (because they've also showed things from the arc directly after the Balbadd arc in their promotional trailers and this series is only given 22 episodes to start out with...) Plus since there's only like 200 chapters so far and they are planning on cramming over 100 chapters in 22 episodes they are going to catch up to the manga incredibly fast and then will be ruined with filler if it's not cancelled byt then... So needless to say this is going to be an unbelievably shitty adaption of a really good manga...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2012)

Aladdin power level is rising..


----------



## Rax (Oct 7, 2012)

Wait...

You're complaining about a kid having a girly voice?

What?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2012)

VA's is fine.. they picked the right people.. We have yet to listen to Sinbad and Judal tho..


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 8, 2012)

came to say magi's anime is fucking great, the best type of animation i've Ever seen.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2012)

The author insisted that she wanted to have Aladdin have feminine mannerisms for the anime and what better way than to have a female voice actor in doing that role as well. The early concepts of Aladdin were to actually make him female but that didn't fit the mold of the magazine so if you add that together it makes even more sense. Now some people may not like where the anime is going but apparently the author is fine with it. She was involved in the process afterall.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> came to say magi's anime is fucking great, the best type of animation i've Ever seen.


 thanks for visiting..



Kurokami Medaka said:


> The author insisted that she wanted to have Aladdin have feminine mannerisms for the anime and what better way than to have a female voice actor in doing that role as well. The early concepts of Aladdin were to actually make him female but that didn't fit the mold of the magazine so if you add that together it makes even more sense. Now some people may not like where the anime is going but apparently the author is fine with it. She was involved in the process afterall.


 I liked the episode overall... Anime team did good..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> thanks for visiting..
> 
> I liked the episode overall... Anime team did good..



Well I knew we'd see eye to eye Mal.


----------



## Rax (Oct 8, 2012)

Female creator?

We must make her fight the creator of Reborn


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Well I knew we'd see eye to eye Mal.


 yes.. read my review at the anime thread..



Cinnabar Star said:


> Female creator?
> 
> We must make her fight the creator of Reborn


 lol yeah female.. a lot of people think she is a he for some reason.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 8, 2012)

Cinnabar Star said:


> Female creator?
> 
> We must make her fight the creator of Reborn



But there would be absolutely no contest if this were a manga writing contest. Reborn! is honestly just as bad as Naruto nowadays.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 8, 2012)

139th chapter is out.

Also, there's a thread in anime section for discussion of Magi anime


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> 139th chapter is out.
> 
> *Also, there's a thread in anime section for discussion of Magi anime *


 sorry  I am hyped!!! Thanks for the link..


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 8, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> 139th chapter is out.
> 
> Also, there's a thread in anime section for discussion of Magi anime



MOTHER FUCK THAT CLIFFHANGER! It looks like that chick has a Djinn Equip I'm guessing! They're probably going to destroy the casino lol. Can't wait for the next chapter, fuck I love this series!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the new girl name is a bad word in my Language  "Dominican Republic" "Spanish" it is going to be hard for me to say her name


----------



## Rax (Oct 8, 2012)

Why do Magi chapters come out so often?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> The author insisted that she wanted to have Aladdin have feminine mannerisms for the anime and what better way than to have a female voice actor in doing that role as well. The early concepts of Aladdin were to actually make him female but that didn't fit the mold of the magazine so if you add that together it makes even more sense. Now some people may not like where the anime is going but apparently the author is fine with it. She was involved in the process afterall.



She wanted to make him more feminine? I hope that doesn't mean Aladdin will start cross dressing in the anime. 

I just felt some of the changes were unnecessary and not good. Like when they add Mor falling into the plant and being rescued by Alibaba it just feels like they're trying extra hard to force the characters relationship on us when the source material already did a great job of getting that across just fine.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 8, 2012)

Original concept arts of Aladdin and Alibaba:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Cinnabar Star said:


> Why do Magi chapters come out so often?



because the translation group is working hard.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 8, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Original concept arts of Aladdin and Alibaba


Dude what...?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 8, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Original concept arts of Aladdin and Alibaba:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Wow. That's... different.


----------



## Roman (Oct 8, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Original concept arts of Aladdin and Alibaba



They were all supposed to be opposite genders? What?



Nice one Alibaba! Show that girl who's boss! Now he'll surely have to be allowed to participate in the gladiator duels. I honestly can't wait to see more of that


----------



## Koori (Oct 8, 2012)

Alibaba must be the man with the worst luck ever. On top of what happened the night before departure he gets robed, and, to make things worse, gets in front of a naked old man and sees something he shouldn't have 

Btw, aren't those three that take him in the thief brothers?


----------



## Roman (Oct 8, 2012)

Koori said:


> Alibaba must be the man with the worst luck ever. On top of what happened the night before departure now he gets in front of a naked old man and sees something he shouldn't have
> 
> Btw, aren't those three that take him in the thief brothers?



Yes, they are. They even said so in the chapter 

An ironic twist of fate, to say the least xD


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 8, 2012)

Koori said:


> Btw, aren't those three that take him in the thief brothers?



Yes, it even said so in the chapter lol.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 8, 2012)

Is Toto a slave too? 
I sense a potential harem forming around Alibaba  


Nice seeing the trio from Alibaba's old gang too.


----------



## Roman (Oct 8, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Is Toto a slave too?
> I sense a potential harem forming around Alibaba



Morgiana will not appreciate that. But I'm not worried. She'll just roundhouse kick them all out of the way so she can smex Alibaba all for herself


----------



## Imagine (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn cliffhanger. 

Its fine though, so much Magi lately.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 8, 2012)

Ability? What ability? What's the ability? Goddamnit, Magi! 
I was all like "Holy shit, this chick's gonna do something epic" and so I click the next page was "FUUUU"

It's good that we'll have daily releases, but the cliffhangers are still killing. And I still can't get over how there really isn't anything to indicate the chapter's ending, like manga in WSJ.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Ability? What ability? What's the ability? Goddamnit, Magi!
> I was all like "Holy shit, this chick's gonna do something epic" and so I click the next page was "FUUUU"
> 
> It's good that we'll have daily releases, but the cliffhangers are still killing. And I still can't get over how there really isn't anything to indicate the chapter's ending, like manga in WSJ.



Dammit, I just had that moment as well. Goddamn cliffhangers kick me in the nuts. I have a prediction that Toto will fall for Alibaba though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Ability? What ability? What's the ability? Goddamnit, Magi!
> I was all like "Holy shit, this chick's gonna do something epic" and so I click the next page was "FUUUU"
> 
> It's good that we'll have daily releases, but the cliffhangers are still killing. And I still can't get over how there really isn't anything to indicate the chapter's ending, like manga in WSJ.


 lol that cliffhanger 



Kurokami Medaka said:


> Dammit, I just had that moment as well. Goddamn cliffhangers kick me in the nuts. *I have a prediction that Toto will fall for Alibaba though*.


 a love rival for Mor!!!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> a love rival for Mor!!!


And Hakuei.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

It is me or this manga gets better with each chapter? like damn when was the last time that we did have a let down chapter? I remember correctly there was a chapter that confused me but nothing else..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh look at that, Alibaba has his own harem.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Oh look at that, Alibaba has his own harem.


 like a boss but for a second I though it was the end of his life. Mor earthquake stomp


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 8, 2012)

oh, the casino will be no more in the next chapter XDDDD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PL5pic6q_Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxE-egilKoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wrath (Oct 8, 2012)

Nensense said:


> MOTHER FUCK THAT CLIFFHANGER! It looks like that chick has a Djinn Equip I'm guessing! They're probably going to destroy the casino lol. Can't wait for the next chapter, fuck I love this series!


Looks a lot more like Magoi Manipulation.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

*CH 140:*Moka noted she


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Oct 8, 2012)

Toto is such a tsundere, and Alibaba keeps getting trolled like usual :rofl.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *CH 140:*Moka noted she



Two types of Magoi in his body? Holy shit that's an interesting thing. Can't wait for them to talk more about that.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 8, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Two types of Magoi in his body? Holy shit that's an interesting thing. Can't wait for them to talk more about that.


Maybe it's like I said and he'll be getting a wind djinn. Amon said that he wasn't the sort of person who could use two djinni because he didn't have enough magoi, but if he's actually got two sources of it, maybe that was too hasty a judgement.

After all Aladdin is learning wind magic to complement his fire magic, and Morgiana just got a second metal object to use as a household vessel...


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm guessing Amon gave birth and the second Djinn is the source of the new Magoi.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 8, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I'm guessing Amon gave birth and the second Djinn is the source of the new Magoi.



I'm pretty sure it has to do with Cassim. This is the second time his figure has been shown when dealing with Alibaba's magoi. The first time was when Aladdin helped rid Alibaba of the curse. I'd say the running theory now should be that some of Cassim's magoi was in the earring that Alibaba has and that's the source of the new magoi in his body.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2012)

Aeon said:


> I'm pretty sure it has to do with Cassim. This is the second time his figure has been shown when dealing with Alibaba's magoi. The first time was when Aladdin helped rid Alibaba of the curse. I'd say the running theory now should be that some of Cassim's magoi was in the earring that Alibaba has and that's the source of the new magoi in his body.



Oh, totally forgot about that. I just wanna see who knocked Amon up. 

Also, where's your sig from? Totally missed the bottom of it lol.


----------



## Rax (Oct 8, 2012)

Alibaba knows how to fight girls


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 8, 2012)

No it's not Cassim.
It's not Amon.
It's not exposure to Alladin.

It's because Alibaba is the chosen one.
He who will fuck them all.


----------



## Rax (Oct 9, 2012)

He is above that of a magi

He is Solomon


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 9, 2012)

These separate journey chapters have been glorious.


----------



## aegon (Oct 9, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I'm guessing Amon gave birth and the second Djinn is the source of the new Magoi.



Amon's child is the household vessel spirit given to mor


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 9, 2012)

aegon said:


> Amon's child is the household vessel spirit given to mor



You know if that's an actual spoiler from the raws you could have at least spoiler tagged it! I mean what the fuck bro!?


----------



## Roman (Oct 9, 2012)

Nensense said:


> You know if that's an actual spoiler from the raws you could have at least spoiler tagged it! I mean what the fuck bro!?



This already happened in the manga at around chapter 94-96 (can't remember the exact chapter). It's not a spoiler at all.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 9, 2012)

Freedan said:


> This already happened in the manga at around chapter 94-96 (can't remember the exact chapter). It's not a spoiler at all.



Uhm no it didn't. Amon just talked about giving birth relatively recently so how could that have been almost 50 chapters ago? Yeah, learn to read. If this guy fucking spoiled me I'm going to be pretty pissed.


----------



## Roman (Oct 9, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Uhm no it didn't. Amon just talked about giving birth relatively recently so how could that have been almost 50 chapters ago? Yeah, learn to read. If this guy fucking spoiled me I'm going to be pretty pissed.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 9, 2012)

Toto's magoi manipulation seems a little hax. Reminds me of when Sinbad sent magoi through one of Kassims fodder grunts and caused him to bleed internally.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 9, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Uhm no it didn't. Amon just talked about giving birth relatively recently so how could that have been almost 50 chapters ago? *Yeah, learn to read.* If this guy fucking spoiled me I'm going to be pretty pissed.




Oh the irony 

dude got pwned


On topic:
I fuckin love this series. The comedy is awesome. I got a little pissed when Alibaba was baw'ing like a crazy friend, but when it's his time to act cool he owns at it. Though it's a little sad that even Cassim's magoi potential was bigger than Alibaba's...

And whoever said Alibaba will get a second djin...I seriousely doubt it. First he has to master Amon's powers.
As for the raws:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm a little bored with the recent chapters, I want to see Alibaba and Mor.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 9, 2012)

ow, hate that chapter 

Why couldn't we get to see dem tittays 

One thing is certain, alibaba gonna own pretty hard after this training. I wonder if Mor will find some kind of master who'll teach her.


----------



## Roman (Oct 9, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> ow, hate that chapter
> 
> Why couldn't we get to see dem tittays
> 
> One thing is certain, alibaba gonna own pretty hard after this training. I wonder if Mor will find some kind of master who'll teach her.



I doubt Mor's trip will be fruitless and she finds her village completely abandoned if it hasn't disappeared entirely. I'm pretty certain she'll find other Finalists from the dark continent who will teach her a few things.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Which I hope will make Alibaba more enthusiastic about her


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 9, 2012)

Freedan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Which I hope will make Alibaba more enthusiastic about her



but you know alibaba will end up with the most beautiful of all hostesses out there:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Elizabeth


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Toto's magoi manipulation seems a little hax. Reminds me of when Sinbad sent magoi through one of Kassims fodder grunts and caused him to bleed internally.


 good point..


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Oct 9, 2012)

I would be pissed if Alibaba has his harem but Aladdin doesn't!!! Even Sinbad had to give him some respects for his pimpness !!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2012)

Aeon said:


> I'm pretty sure it has to do with Cassim. This is the second time his figure has been shown when dealing with Alibaba's magoi. The first time was when Aladdin helped rid Alibaba of the curse. I'd say the running theory now should be that some of Cassim's magoi was in the earring that Alibaba has and that's the source of the new magoi in his body.


 yeah all of that. 



ensoriki said:


> No it's not Cassim.
> It's not Amon.
> It's not exposure to Alladin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roman (Oct 9, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> No it's not Cassim.
> It's not Amon.
> It's not exposure to Alladin.
> 
> ...



This man speaks truth. Mor has no choice but to be his empress now


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol I'm just loving all those chapters.I don't want to wank,but in my opinion,magi has surpassed mangas like hunter x hunter and naruto in my favorite shonens. 


Also,after reading this chapter,I wonder if magoi can be used like Nen. For example,some can sense others magoi,create frightening auras,or conceal someone's own presence. That would seal the deal for magi


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2012)

As a right now I don't know what other series can compete against Magi, I am not including the king.. too much material in that series for me to do such thing..


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2012)

Goddammit!


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> As a right now I don't know what other series can compete against Magi, I am not including the king.. too much material in that series for me to do such thing..



still long way to reach inuyasha, DB, and one piece 

also if we go by number of chapters it still has to surpass naruto and bleach because they were quite enjoyable for 200 chapters.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 9, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Also,after reading this chapter,I wonder if magoi can be used like Nen. For example,some can sense others magoi,create frightening auras,or conceal someone's own presence. That would seal the deal for magi


As nice it would be to see what further ideas Ohtaka has for Magoi, I kinda hope she doesn't overdo it with the uses and keeps its usage relatively simple.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2012)

Speaking of uses for Magoi, I hope Hakuei learns some Magoi Manipulation. If she's not going to get more of it, she needs to learn how to use it as efficiently as possible. Paimon deserves a strong wielder


----------



## Imagine (Oct 9, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Goddammit!



Alibaba never seen one so big.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 9, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Speaking of uses for Magoi, I hope Hakuei learns some Magoi Manipulation. If she's not going to get more of it, she needs to learn how to use it as efficiently as possible. Paimon deserves a strong wielder


Y'know... for some reason, until now I kept thinking that Hakuei was the one that was with Hakuryuu in Sindria, when it was Kougyoku...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 9, 2012)

Wait what the fuck... How could I miss that...? Sorry then...


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone knows what the requirements are for a manga to get its own section here?

I think this manga will last as the big three atm, so it would make sense. Also if it gets its own section, people wil get interested and start reading it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 9, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Anyone knows what the requirements are for a manga to get its own section here?
> 
> I think this manga will last as the big three atm, so it would make sense. Also if it gets its own section, people wil get interested and start reading it.


People being interested and reading is sort of a requirement, tho. Magi would need to gather more attention than it has to be eligible for its own section. And it'd need to get further with its story.


----------



## belkrax (Oct 9, 2012)

You know, i read the first twelve chapters of the manga again and i realized a lot of things, for example, Jamil childhood master is from Al Sarmen, and the magi who was going to make him a king was Judal, not Aladdin, which explains why Judal apears together with Banker in Qishan searching for Jamil.

Hm, just that. 

Love magi.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 9, 2012)

belkrax said:


> You know, i read the first twelve chapters of the manga again and i realized a lot of things, for example, Jamil childhood master is from Al Sarmen, and the magi who was going to make him a king was Judal, not Aladdin, which explains why Judal apears together with Banker in Qishan searching for Jamil.
> 
> Hm, just that.
> 
> Love magi.



Really? Damn I think I might re-read it all soon as well. Who knows how many red-herrings might be in there!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2012)

what is not this thread inside the section of Motm?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 9, 2012)

Well I'm not sure if its the same in the manga section but when an anime gots AotM then the main thread gets locked until the month is over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Well I'm not sure if its the same in the manga section but when an anime gots AotM then the main thread gets locked until the month is over.


 Oh yeah... is the same way.. forgot.. so wth is going?


----------



## Rax (Oct 9, 2012)

Magi would need to at least quadruple its posts and members.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh yeah... is the same way.. forgot.. so wth is going?


There're times when they either forget or purposefully don't.


----------



## Rax (Oct 10, 2012)

Chapter 141


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cinnabar Star said:


> Chapter 141


 Yeah it is awesome.. Check the thread in the Motm section...


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 10, 2012)

kinda reminded me of this:



I think alibaba will reveal some hidden power based on that second magoi he has.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey don't you guys love that this manga's fucking hilarious and we get a new chapter like every two days 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol assistant titus, Alladin is the magi you punk


----------



## kluang (Oct 29, 2012)

160 already translated.

when you think of it, he's right. in this or other fictions. what is the purpose of a magician? they want knowledge.

is the writer basing on what most magician in fiction is? knowledge seekers.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm almost catching up, i'm at chapter 149 right now, i've been liking the story so far, but i'm afraid of hakuryu becomes like sasuke, and is Titus supposed to be Aladin's romantic interest?


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 9, 2012)

I really liked this series though I have problem remembering the names of the member of the Kou Empire.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 9, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> I'm almost catching up, i'm at chapter 149 right now, i've been liking the story so far, but i'm afraid of hakuryu becomes like sasuke, and is Titus supposed to be Aladin's romantic interest?



Titus is a guy so I would say no...at least I hope not.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 9, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Titus is a guy so I would say no...at least I hope not.



hahahaha, my bad 
He looked like a girl when he first appeared


----------



## Arakasi (Nov 9, 2012)

The leader of Magnoshuttat is refreshing, his whole agenda feels like something that an Adult could contrive, unlike what most Shonens offer i.e., motives that seem like a kindergardener with a box of crayons thought them up.


----------



## Boqueiro (Nov 9, 2012)

Arakasi said:


> The leader of Magnoshuttat is refreshing, his whole agenda feels like something that an Adult could contrive, unlike what most Shonens offer i.e., motives that seem like a kindergardener with a box of crayons thought them up.



i have to agree


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Titus is a guy so I would say no...at least I hope not.



Have to admit though.. the magi world is flooded with traps


----------



## armorknight (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd say that only Titus and Yunan are at the level of being genuine traps. Still the manga has way too many bishies.

And the fangirls man...


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 11, 2012)

When i finally reach where the manga is right now the Magi manga of the week subsection disappears


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 13, 2012)

Ch. 162 is out now.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 13, 2012)

At this point, i want to see Alibaba or Morg. This magician stuff got pretty lame.


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> At this point, i want to see Alibaba or Morg. This magician stuff got pretty lame.



It's not lame, but rather dragged out. I was pretty sure he was going to do something to Marga but apparently not. Still, Aladdin isn't impressed and he's pretty much confirmed Mogamett thinks of humans as cattle unless other Magicians take special interest in them. This is also pretty clear from the way the system in which his society is set up.

Now, a country where magicians can prosper is all well and good but most definitely not at the expense of other people. All in all, this chapter showed nothing new regarding Mogamett. His opinion of the Goi is exclusively based on his opinion of the way the aristocracy treated him. He's no different from the very people who treated him unfairly. Knowledge should not come with the sacrifice of innocent people.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 13, 2012)

Just when I think the chancellor is good the bastard goes and does some sly shit. 

But yeah, its time to see Morgiana.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

So Aladdin can't tell he is bad or good because of the way he views Goi's?


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So Aladdin can't tell he is bad or good because of the way he views Goi's?



I think he's more confused with the fact the Rukh favor him greatly than anything else, hence he still wants to discover more things about Magnohuttat. That and the reaction Mogamet's getting from his students. Considering the majority agree with having a country made for magicians, it's difficult to draw the line. At least the people who agree with Mogamet still don't see the Goi as cattle and don't like that they're forced to live underground.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 13, 2012)

Bring back Mor and Alibaba. Alladin is cool and all but this is boring as hell, it doesn't help that I find his arc the least interesting of the three plots we got going on. This manga works best when the 3 of them are together.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I think he's more confused with the fact the Rukh favor him greatly than anything else, hence he still wants to discover more things about Magnohuttat. That and the reaction Mogamet's getting from his students. Considering the majority agree with having a country made for magicians, it's difficult to draw the line. At least the people who agree with Mogamet still don't see the Goi as cattle and don't like that they're forced to live underground.


 I see



raziu said:


> Bring back Mor and Alibaba. Alladin is cool and all but this is boring as hell, it doesn't help that I find his arc the least interesting of the three plots we got going on. *This manga works best when the 3 of them are together*.


 I agree.. I wonder why is Ohtaka dragging this. but I don't think is boring and we all want more action specially from Aladdin. We forget that fool is a kid.:33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 13, 2012)

Trying to understand the mind of a potential villain really isn't all that boring. I also am enjoying Aladdin agonizing whether or not he should treat him as an enemy. It really shows how in depth Shinobu makes her characters and it really impresses me.


----------



## aegon (Nov 13, 2012)

It will take a lot of time before the author brings ali and mor in the manga again. I predict that aladdin in the next chapters will investigate on the black metal vessels creation and  get in contact with al samen. Also we shouldn't forget about the magic item creation that are given to the criminals in partevia.

We will see ali and mor again once he gets out of magnoshutatt or the war begins and the country becomes the battlefield for the kou empire, laem and sindria.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

aegon said:


> *It will take a lot of time before the author brings ali and mor in the manga again.* I predict that aladdin in the next chapters will investigate on the black metal vessels creation and  get in contact with al samen. Also we shouldn't forget about the magic item creation that are given to the criminals in partevia.
> 
> We will see ali and mor again once he gets out of magnoshutatt or the war begins and the country becomes the battlefield for the kou empire, laem and sindria.


 why do you believe that?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought Aladdin has already come to the conclusion that the Rukh is indifferent not benevolent why is he still surprised by the flow of Rukh around the chancellor?

Multiple things Alladin can study and I'm certainly interested in what he picks (hoping something unexpected srs...could even see that teleportation thing) but a change of setting is over due. Now thinking Morgiana may be having her own little Balbad scenario where she joins the Finalist and can't leave .


----------



## Wrath (Nov 13, 2012)

I want to see all the classes, dammit.


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been enjoying Alladin's time in Magnoshutatt so far, so I haven't benn missing Alibaba and Mor all that much. I feel that Shinobu can take as much time as she wants with Alladin before changing focus to the others.

I wonder which zemi Alladin will choose. I'm thinking it will be either Djin Research or Magic Item Alchemy. But, I kinda wish he could choose all of them and we got to see glimpses of each class.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 13, 2012)

Aladdin will be on his own for this one. Titus is satisfied with having Marga above the ground and Sphintus agrees with the chancellor's goals. They're slowly turning into his followers. 

I will be interested to see how Aladdin will take on one of the biggest world forces on his own.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 13, 2012)

I wonder how Alibaba will look fully armored...


----------



## Wrath (Nov 13, 2012)

Vino said:


> I wonder how Alibaba will look fully armored...


Like an old man.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Vino said:


> I wonder how Alibaba will look fully armored...



lolol.. not the first time tho


----------



## X-Drake (Nov 13, 2012)

Been following for a while and I like this arc. Training and learning arcs are stuff I like. And battles with strategies, not useless batles, unless its just gar.

I think he will pick Djinn, learn how to bring Ugo back. As Solomon made some Djinn, maybe he could?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 13, 2012)

X-Drake said:


> Been following for a while and I like this arc. Training and learning arcs are stuff I like. And battles with strategies, not useless batles, unless its just gar.
> 
> I think he will pick Djinn, learn how to bring Ugo back. As Solomon made some Djinn, maybe he could?



Magicians can't effectively use Djinn in battle, since they both use their Magoi directly in battle it can get messy and things get out of control. Aladdin was only able to use Uvo because he used Solomon's Magoi to materialize himself - Aladdin just provided him the fuel to power his attacks. 

I'm pretty sure he's going for the Goi research card.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 13, 2012)

Solomon was a king though, so I wonder if it's Alibaba who actually can make a Djinn and not Aladdin...

I mean hell when they turned Casim into a Djinn that wasn't Judals doing either...


----------



## Imagine (Nov 13, 2012)

Vino said:


> I wonder how Alibaba will look fully armored...


Alibabas got a while before he can hit that level of swag.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 14, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> Aladdin will be on his own for this one. Titus is satisfied with having Marga above the ground and Sphintus agrees with the chancellor's goals. They're slowly turning into his followers.
> 
> I will be interested to see how Aladdin will take on one of the biggest world forces on his own.



Easy,alladin will fight Mogammet in the end and he will start losing at first but after that his wisdom of Solomon is fully awakened again. 

He then proceeds to enter in an avatar like state in which full omniscient knowledge is available,giving him full knowledge about magic and rukh manipulation which then he proceeds to solo magi verse with it. GG


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 14, 2012)

At this point, id prob call the chancellor "lawfull evil" , and thats simply due to the way he views non-magicians. IF he had a system set up where the ones who wanted to promote themselves out of battery-central, and it just so happens that most of them cant be bothered and want to live the easy life of eating, drinking, sleeping and screwing, that would be something diff entirely, and id have a better view of him.

Maybe the reason why alladin is having a hard time making up his mind is because he's never met that kind of evil before. The chancellor is subtle and (relatively) soft-handed in his approach, and to make things worse, his view and goal has SOME element of "nobility/good", when it comes to magicians.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 14, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> He then proceeds to enter in an avatar like state in which full omniscient knowledge is available,giving him full knowledge about magic and rukh manipulation which then he proceeds to solo magi verse with it. GG






MMM chancellor could fit right into SMT.
But im a chaos route kind of guy 
The Rukh flows for bandits and rapists too though.
Still wondering if one can fall into depravity despite otherwise being pleasant. If the Black Rukh is just as indifferent as the white.


----------



## Roman (Nov 14, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> MMM chancellor could fit right into SMT.
> But im a chaos route kind of guy
> The Rukh flows for bandits and rapists too though.
> Still wondering if one can fall into depravity despite otherwise being pleasant. If the Black Rukh is just as indifferent as the white.



From what I've read thus far, Rukh shares many similarities with Karma. People who follow their own predetermined path, the one that the Rukh has laid out for them, are those who show the white Rukh. Whether that person is good or evil matters not if they're following the path laid out to them. The same thing goes for Karma. This is pretty evident as well when Aladdin went to view Dunya's memories. He was able to view her suffering through the white Rukh, not the black.

Those who curse this destiny and scheme to break away from it, all the while committing atrocities, are those who show the black Rukh. So being good or evil has no influence on the color of the Rukh. That being said, I also find it theoretically possible to find someone who is a good person at hear to display black Rukh if he has cursed his existence and his destiny. Just as someone so subtly evil like Mogamett is blessed by the white Rukh.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 14, 2012)

I am more interested with Alibaba's adventure than Alladin though I still liking his story so far though I am staring to feel this is getting a little dragged out. With regards to the class, I think he might pick the Djinn research.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2012)

I want the focus to shift back to the Kou Empire.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm liking the story and i hope Alibaba, Mor and Hakuryu get story arcs like this but i hope this isn't dragged too much unless the end is near, and i hope the end isn't near


----------



## Wrath (Nov 14, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Magicians can't effectively use Djinn in battle, since they both use their Magoi directly in battle it can get messy and things get out of control. Aladdin was only able to use Uvo because he used Solomon's Magoi to materialize himself - Aladdin just provided him the fuel to power his attacks.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's going for the Goi research card.


Judal seemed to think it was possible for a Magi to use a Djinn in battle, though.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 14, 2012)

Wrath said:


> Judal seemed to think it was possible for a Magi to use a Djinn in battle, though.


Dark Djinn seem to function differently than ordinary Djinn. They seem to function using Black Rukh as fuel for their techniques rather than magoi. That or their Black Rukh is converted into Magoi for their spells. Either way, they aren't drawing from their user's Magoi pool because they don't have a user - they just have someone who can tell them what to do.


----------



## mcdave (Nov 15, 2012)

I like the Edgy and Dark approach of the recent arc. As long as Magi doesn't get all homely or outright campy it stays on my read list.


----------



## Arakasi (Nov 15, 2012)

I like the training arc, unlike most training arcs that I've read, it boasts it's own interesting storyline and intriguing characters.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm thinking it's probably going to switch to someone else next chapter. I'm hoping Mor but it will probably be Alibaba.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 15, 2012)

I hope it sticks with Aladdin because I want to know what he picks. Mor would be my next choice.


----------



## G@R-chan (Nov 15, 2012)

I wonder what is goi research? It's weird to have such a class in Magnoshuttat dedicated to magic studies. 
I Know it's wishful thinking but aberrant magic application or magic military strategy look awesome.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 16, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Dark Djinn seem to function differently than ordinary Djinn. They seem to function using Black Rukh as fuel for their techniques rather than magoi. That or their Black Rukh is converted into Magoi for their spells. Either way, they aren't drawing from their user's Magoi pool because they don't have a user - they just have someone who can tell them what to do.


That's not what I'm talking about. Judal was just fine with Aladdin using Ugo in battle, right up until he found out Ugo _wasn't_ his Djinn, at which point he said that Aladdin was cheating. That means he believes it's possible for a Magi to use a Djinn in battle in a way that a Magician can't. And that makes sense, because the first thing we were told about how a Magi differs from a Magician is that they can fully manifest a Djinn with their Magoi.


----------



## rajin (Nov 17, 2012)

magi chapter 163 complete *translation here*


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 17, 2012)

rajin said:


> magi chapter 163 complete *translation here*



Was that a virus?


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 17, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Was that a virus?



nope, you can also read it on mangahelpers.


----------



## Roman (Nov 18, 2012)

Chapter 163


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shockingly, Aladdin chose something no one predicted! Rukh properties and alteration, it would seem. Ohtaka, you've done us in once again!

And by the looks of things, Magnoshuttat is connected to Al Sarmen. There's no other way they could know about the Black Rukh. Really, Magnoshuttat can fall to the deepest pits of darkness in their pursuit of knowledge.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 18, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> nope, you can also read it on mangahelpers.



But when i went to the site in his link my anti-virus warned that it tried an attack


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2012)

I thought Irene was gonna be cool and she started out funny as she was drooling over the old man. Then she looked bat shit crazy as she was talking about the Black Rukh.

Just when I thought Titus was a cool character then this foreshadowing has to happen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

wait wut? Titus is dying or something? maybe he is an artificial life form? or a clone? and lol Aladdin being slick with the questions.


----------



## Roman (Nov 18, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I thought Irene was gonna be cool and she started out funny as she was drooling over the old man. Then she looked bat shit crazy as she was talking about the Black Rukh.
> 
> Just when I thought Titus was a cool character then this foreshadowing has to happen.



Crazy people are almost a given with Black Rukh. When you curse the Rukh and their path, it's as tho you're cursing your very existence. I'm amazed that the Black Rukh took so long to actually appear in this arc considering Mogamet had every motivation to curse his existence while under the rule of Mustashim. For all intents and purposes, Black Rukh is a quick and easy path to power, allowing normal magicians to do more or less what only a Magi should be capable of and then some. For someone who wants to acquire knowledge by any means, it doesn't really surprise me that Mogamet wanted to explore that path as well.



Malvingt2 said:


> wait wut? Titus is dying or something? maybe he is an artificial life form? or a clone? and lol Aladdin being slick with the questions.



I doubt it, tho I somehow think that even so, he only has a limited amount of time left in him, which is why he related to Marga so strongly as she too doesn't have very long to live.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 18, 2012)

A question i have, i thought everybody could become a magician with practice, so do you have to be born with powers to become one?


----------



## Roman (Nov 18, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> A question i have, i thought everybody could become a magician with practice, so do you have to be born with powers to become one?



Magicians are fundumentally different from normal humans as they can command the Rukh to transform their Magoi without using tools like Metal and Household Vessels. They are indeed born with this ability. I don't think there was ever any mention that humans can become magicians with enough practice. 

Remember Baba, for example. While she was able to see Rukh, she had no talent to manipulate her Magoi. If people could practice their ability, she would've easily become a magician, nvm it would defeat the whole purpose of using Metal and Household Vessels.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh my god, I have a terrible feeling that Ohtaka is going to do something similar to what Togashi did with Meryem and Kamugi and have Marga and Titus die together at the same time. I can't handle feels like that again


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 18, 2012)

Freedan said:


> No. This is Meryem and this is . They're from Hunter x Hunter and they died at the same time while sharing their love for each other


Do.Not.Ever.Again.In.Your.Life.Bring.Up.Manga.I.Do.Not.Read. .



> I'd be more patient. While the society of Magnoshuttat is horrible and prejudice as it is, it's not something that is inherently wrong by any set of international laws. We're only just getting the first indication that Magnoshuttat is associated to Al Sarmen but there's nothing concrete. Until Aladdin has hard evidence, he'll likely have no choice but to continue with the course.


Perhaps no, but he has enough to inform Sinbad, as he has already called out the professor. It's getting quite possible now that they already know who Alladdin is if their connections to Al Sarmen are significant. At this point by baiting the professor for her connection to Al Sarmen he's put himself in jeopardy, Al Sarmen doesn't want him roaming about.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Nov 18, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Do.Not.Ever.Again.In.Your.Life.Bring.Up.Manga.I.Do.Not.Read. .



Maybe it's time you started reading good manga.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 18, 2012)

XxShadowxX said:


> Maybe it's time you started reading good manga.



There is no manga greater than Bleach


----------



## Blunt (Nov 18, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> There is no manga greater than Bleach


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't really understand why some say this is being dragged,I have been enjoying this arc from the first chapter. It has proven to be a great information pool about the story. Good stories are not always mindless fighting and cool moments.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 18, 2012)

This arc is great, good to see there is finally some clear evidence of Magnoshutatt not being clean. 

It's one of the better arcs, only the Balbad arc has been better so far IMO.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol it seems that dark rukh can apparently give more power to its user. 

Dark side of the force is confirmed in magi


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 18, 2012)

Fuck the white rukh
[YOUTUBE]2VRSAVDlpDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 18, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> This arc is great, good to see there is finally some clear evidence of Magnoshutatt not being clean.
> 
> It's one of the better arcs, only the Balbad arc has been better so far IMO.



Agreed, i think that these storylines are going to lead to some kind of event like the Balbad arc, so an arc for Aladin studying magic and the deepest mysteries in Magnoshutat, an arc about Alibaba becoming a Gladiator, an arc about Morgiana trying to find the other fanalis, Hakuryuu in the Kou empire and then finally with the rest of the characters rejoyning with Hakuryuu in the Kou empire or something like that.


----------



## Roman (Nov 18, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Do.Not.Ever.Again.In.Your.Life.Bring.Up.Manga.I.Do.Not.Read. .







ensoriki said:


> Perhaps no, but he has enough to inform Sinbad, as he has already called out the professor. It's getting quite possible now that they already know who Alladdin is if their connections to Al Sarmen are significant. At this point by baiting the professor for her connection to Al Sarmen he's put himself in jeopardy, Al Sarmen doesn't want him roaming about.



This is a good point. Aladdin could very easily communicate his recent findings to Sinbad regarding the Black Rukh and Magnoshuttat's knowledge of it. Sinbad can then do some investigation of his own.



steveht93 said:


> I don't really understand why some say this is being dragged,I have been enjoying this arc from the first chapter. It has proven to be a great information pool about the story. Good stories are not always mindless fighting and cool moments.



I think it's because most people here want to see what happened to Alibaba and Morgiana as it's been a while since we've seen them. Frankly, I would like to see them again soon as well, but I've been enjoying this arc very much so I'm not really complaining either.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 18, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Crazy people are almost a given with Black Rukh. When you curse the Rukh and their path, it's as tho you're cursing your very existence. I'm amazed that the Black Rukh took so long to actually appear in this arc considering Mogamet had every motivation to curse his existence while under the rule of Mustashim. For all intents and purposes, Black Rukh is a quick and easy path to power, allowing normal magicians to do more or less what only a Magi should be capable of and then some. For someone who wants to acquire knowledge by any means, it doesn't really surprise me that Mogamet wanted to explore that path as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, tho I somehow think that even so, he only has a limited amount of time left in him, which is why he related to Marga so strongly as she too doesn't have very long to live.



Well seeing how both Titus and Marga reacted the same way to the outside world (like seeing dogs and Cats) could it be possible that perhaps when Titus was younger he was rescued from the 5th District himself? Perhaps he has some illness because of that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 18, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> There is no manga greater than Bleach



Fuck... Looks like I've been trolled... You probably read HxH already anyways lol.


----------



## Roman (Nov 18, 2012)

Nensense. Can you PLEASE edit your original post if you have more things to say? Posting four times in a row isn't going to make your presence any more resounding.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 18, 2012)

I want my Morigana arc naow!


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2012)

No one cares about her!


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 18, 2012)

Nensense said:


> WHY DON'T YOU READ HxH! WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR PROBLEM! I MEAN IF YOU LOVE MAGI YOU'D FUCKING BE OBSESSED WITH HxH! GAIN SOME TASTE PLEASE!



What's the problem? Just because the guy never got any interested in Hunter X Hunter it doesn't mean he has a bad taste, and i've stated this before and will do so again, Magi has nothing to do with Hunter X Hunter, both are good Shonens, yes, but the powers and fights are completelly different.

Let me anger you more by saying that the fights in Magi are more similar to Bleach, in least Alibaba's fight style, and the Soul Society and Balbadd arcs are even similar in that until now they've been the most interesting arcs of their respective series, both go more into the past of one of the main characters, and both promised bigger things to come


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2012)

At least Magi hasn't made me go "You can't be serious, kubo*facepalm*"


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 18, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> At least Magi hasn't made me go "You can't be serious, kubo*facepalm*"



Yeah, and i hope Magi never pulls one of those


----------



## Imagine (Nov 18, 2012)

Shut up OS, we all care about Morgiana including you!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 18, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> What's the problem? Just because the guy never got any interested in Hunter X Hunter it doesn't mean he has a bad taste, and i've stated this before and will do so again, Magi has nothing to do with Hunter X Hunter, both are good Shonens, yes, but the powers and fights are completelly different.
> 
> Let me anger you more by saying that the fights in Magi are more similar to Bleach, in least Alibaba's fight style, and the Soul Society and Balbadd arcs are even similar in that until now they've been the most interesting arcs of their respective series, both go more into the past of one of the main characters, and both promised bigger things to come



It's impossible not to be uninterested in HxH if you've read it.

And as I've said before, both have very similar ways of story-telling and arc structure. I have a degree in literature so you shouldn't argue with me. And have a similar magic system as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> No one cares about her!



you are right!!! Wait a second.. "look at my set" FUCK YOU


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 18, 2012)

Nensense said:


> It's impossible not to be uninterested in HxH if you've read it.
> 
> And as I've said before, both have very similar ways of story-telling and arc structure.* I have a degree in literature so you shouldn't argue with me.* And have a similar magic system as well.




How do you know i don't have one either? On the internet you can be anybody you want, i remember someone saying how after reading classic literature he knew Naruto was bad storytelling, then somebody else pointed out that he had a degree in literature and liked naruto.

So which guy with a degree in literature am i gona trust? Which one has the true fact? The guy that likes naruto or the guy that doesn't? In this case it seems like none has the true answer. So you having a degree in literature means nothing.

I know 4 different languages and i'm not a complete adult yet, that means nothing to a discussion, or that i am smart, just that i conveniently learned 3 other languages besides my oun. You're saying that i shouldn't argue with you because you have a degree in literature, but i don't think it's very mature to use that as a reason for your argument to be right, congratulations, you have that, you earned it based on your hard work, but it doesn't mean you're right about everything.

Opinion is something very subjective, you should know that, you may look at it with your eyes but others may not see it the same way.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 18, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> How do you know i don't have one either? On the internet you can be anybody you want, i remember someone saying how after reading classic literature he knew Naruto was bad storytelling, then somebody else pointed out that he had a degree in literature and liked naruto.
> 
> So which guy with a degree in literature am i gona trust? Which one has the true fact? The guy that likes naruto or the guy that doesn't? In this case it seems like none has the true answer. So you having a degree in literature means nothing.
> 
> ...



Well clearly the guy who hates Naruto is the one who really has the literature degree. But all I'm saying is if you look at the storytelling style and arc structure of both HxH and Magi they are very similar.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 18, 2012)

Nensense said:


> WHY DON'T YOU READ HxH! WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR PROBLEM! I MEAN IF YOU LOVE MAGI YOU'D FUCKING BE OBSESSED WITH HxH! GAIN SOME TASTE PLEASE!


Opened up a page.
Saw the art.
Fuck that shit. 



Nensense said:


> Fuck... Looks like I've been trolled... You probably read HxH already anyways lol.


I don't read ugly mangas 



Nensense said:


> Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red Red


Fuck my translator broke. Wtf are you saying home boy?



ImagineBreakr said:


> I want my Morigana arc naow!


Fuck that bitch, Men first, chivalry is dead, Alibaba arc or bust.



Malvingt2 said:


> you are right!!! Wait a second.. "look at my set" FUCK YOU


Now now Malvingt2 let us be gentlemen here.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 18, 2012)

Didn't expect the dark rukh. Might get interesting but this little girl starts getting annoying. 

ensoriki making new friends? XD


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe Titus will turn into a werewolf and eat her.

Friends? No.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm making bitches.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 19, 2012)

Keep this on topic. Or I will hand out bans. And Nensense, stop bringing up HxH in threads that have absolutely nothing at all to do with it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

So guys, Titus, lets guess what he is. I said it before he is either an artificial life form or a clone created it from Scheherazade blood..


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2012)

I think you are probably right.  He resembles Scheherazade far too much for it to be a coincidence.


----------



## armorknight (Nov 19, 2012)

Things are gonna get interesting if Aladdin has to start messing with black rukh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 19, 2012)

I predicted rukh

its the only thing that makes sense given aliaddin's rukh fetish


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 19, 2012)

Never noticed any resemblance between Titus and Scheherazade?


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 19, 2012)

I guess Titus was made by Scheherazade with the used of Black Rukh or probably his life is currently depending on the "crystal" attached on his arm and that "crystal" is slowly losing its power as day progress by. Just want a confirmation about this, the crystal on Aladdin and Titus's arm are of different type right? 

And I can feel that Titus and Marga will probably die together...


----------



## aegon (Nov 19, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> I guess Titus was made by Scheherazade with the used of Black Rukh or probably his life is currently depending on the "crystal" attached on his arm and that "crystal" is slowly losing its power as day progress by. Just want a confirmation about this, the crystal on Aladdin and Titus's arm are of different type right?
> 
> And I can feel that Titus and Marga will probably die together...



In the last chapter is clearly stated that the black rukh "allows normal magicians to do what only the legendary magicians loved by the rukh can do", so basically scheherazade as a magi should be able to create life from the white rukh. Plus if she is a magi with a proficency in the "life type" of magic just like aladdin has a proficency in "heat type" magic, to create a human should be a joke to her.


----------



## Roman (Nov 19, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> I guess Titus was made by Scheherazade with the used of Black Rukh or probably his life is currently depending on the "crystal" attached on his arm and that "crystal" is slowly losing its power as day progress by. Just want a confirmation about this, the crystal on Aladdin and Titus's arm are of different type right?
> 
> And I can feel that Titus and Marga will probably die together...



They're different at least due to the fact that Aladdin's crystal prevents him from borrowing the power of the Rukh around him whereas Titus's crystal enables him to communicate with Scheherazade. They're completely different types of crystals tho they seem to be applied in the same manner (attached to their arms). So it could also be that it's what sustains his life but the more magoi he uses, the quicker his life runs out. That is only speculation tho.



aegon said:


> In the last chapter is clearly stated that the black rukh "allows normal magicians to do what only the legendary magicians loved by the rukh can do", so basically scheherazade as a magi should be able to create life from the white rukh. Plus if she is a magi with a proficency in the "life type" of magic just like aladdin has a proficency in "heat type" magic, to create a human should be a joke to her.



I imagine only a Magi with an affinity toward life magic could easily create life with Rukh. Then again, we've never seen Aladdin after his training use any of his Magi abilities. He has learned life magic by now so it is possible a Magi can create an actual Djinn.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 24, 2012)

Apparently we are getting a 70 page side story manga about the adventures of Sinbad when he was young! 

This could be very very interesting! Especially seeing how Ohtaka seems to have put Red Herrings in her story and Sinbad has a lot of mysterious elements to his story regarding his past! Can't wait for this to get translated!


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 24, 2012)

70 pages is a ton, how did she manage to do that?


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 24, 2012)

She isn't doing the art or drawing the manga,I think it's another author.

Sinbad is one of my favorite characters and the character with the most enigma. It's very lovely to read a manga about him.


----------



## Wosu (Nov 24, 2012)

They better give more magoi to the people, or people just need to learn balance their power out.
You can't just deplete all your magoi in one attack and it's over.

Aladdin is a cool main character, funny, awesome, badass and more enigmatic than Sinbad.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 24, 2012)

Moe Lester said:


> They better give more magoi to the people, or people just need to learn balance their power out.
> You can't just deplete all your magoi in one attack and it's over.
> 
> Aladdin is a cool main character, funny, awesome, badass *and more enigmatic than Sinbad*.



That's only because Sinbad has nothing to hide.


----------



## Wosu (Nov 25, 2012)

That's true White Silver King.
I wonder what Sinbad's secret is. Hopefully it will be revealed in that manga chapter of his.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 25, 2012)

Ill start this up after the anime runs its course, though hopefully the anime has a longer run.

I actually like sinbad, I like aladdin as well, but hoenstly sometimes I find it hard to follow something with a main character who is not at least a teen. Especially something like Magi where no other character is really close to his age. I mean the two closet women to his age are Mor and Haukei's younger sister, but they seem to be interacting more with Ali and Sinbad, or thats how the author wants it. 

Greed let me just mention this once because its on topic, but HxH has all the main characters closer in age, with even lerio despite looking 30 being 19, and killua and gon being the same age.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 25, 2012)

Moe Lester said:


> That's true White Silver King.
> I wonder what Sinbad's secret is. Hopefully it will be revealed in that manga chapter of his.


I'm pretty sure he was a member of Al Sarmen.


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 25, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> That's only because Sinbad has nothing to hide.



And the fangirls go wild.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 25, 2012)

Ch. 164 is out now.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Nov 25, 2012)

"The Truth about Titus".

How...blunt.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 25, 2012)

wow, he gonna betray sheherezade, me thinks.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 25, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I actually like sinbad, I like aladdin as well, but hoenstly sometimes I find it hard to follow something with a main character who is not at least a teen. Especially something like Magi where no other character is really close to his age. I mean the two closet women to his age are Mor and Haukei's younger sister, but they seem to be interacting more with Ali and Sinbad, or thats how the author wants it.



Can anyone actually tell the difference between how Aladdin is written and how most teenage main characters are written in shounen?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't want Titus to die either.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 25, 2012)

Titus is going to curse his fate to avoid death...I predict that this will end well with no negative consequences for any party involved.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> wow, he gonna betray sheherezade, me thinks.



yeah, that is my feeling too..  It is all about Titus now.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 25, 2012)

Great... So not only is Hakuryuu going to become Sasuke but now Titus is as well...? I wonder how much longer it will be until I drop this... It's sad too because I was really fucking loving this manga... I just can't handle double Sasuke's though...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Great... So not only is Hakuryuu going to become Sasuke but now Titus is as well...? I wonder how much longer it will be until I drop this... It's sad too because I was really fucking loving this manga... I just can't handle double Sasuke's though...



I don't think that is going to be the case Nensense. Next chapter it is going to be critical. I wonder if the old man is going to ask for something in return or he just going to do it because Titus is a magician..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2012)

Guys 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 can we finally say that Titus is Sheherezade child? 



"The other children did the same"


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 25, 2012)

Seeing how the girl requires periodic treatment or she will die I would imagine Titus would require the same.

Meaning inexchange for a life extension he will become a permanent citizen of their country.

Sheherazade obviously created him in some way.


----------



## G@R-chan (Nov 25, 2012)

I am under the impression Aladdin and co would form a group just like Sinbad's generals with each individual having special abilities and I thought Titus would be the magician of the team. 

But this chapter confirmed Titus will curse his destiny. Seems he'll be Kassim's Aladdin.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 25, 2012)

Sheh' might have some sort of "fail safe" she can activate to end titus, if she actually created him. 

Question is how deep will be betrayal me. Will he simply join the country to keep himself and the girl alive.. will he sell out everything he knows about alladin.. will he become a double-agent..

Next chap or 2 should be rather interesting


----------



## Aeon (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, I guess now we know why Titus has so much of a resemblance to Sheherazade. It's not much of a stretch to think he was created in some sort of magical type cloning process.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 25, 2012)

Hurry up and die Titus, your blocking my Alibaba time and yo mama got no titties.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 25, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Can anyone actually tell the difference between how Aladdin is written and how most teenage main characters are written in shounen?



mainly through relationships. Yes Aladdin acts like an old pervert, but the author cant really portray a lot of potential relationships they could if he was a teen. Thats also probably why Ali and Sinbad seem so prominent, with some going so far as to say Aladdin is a decoy protagonist for Ali.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't know if he's a clone of Scheherazade so much as he is a _piece_ of her. She might be able to split herself/her power into pieces and manifest it as sentient beings, which would explain why Titus is so strong and resembles her so greatly.


----------



## belkrax (Nov 26, 2012)

Inb4 Titus is the son of Scherezade and Mu.

My otp.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 26, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> mainly through relationships. Yes Aladdin acts like an old pervert, but the author cant really portray a lot of potential relationships they could if he was a teen. Thats also probably why Ali and Sinbad seem so prominent, with some going so far as to say Aladdin is a decoy protagonist for Ali.



You mean romantic relationships? Thats all I can see being avoided.

Alibaba's prominence has nothing to do with Aladdin being a "child". This is a story about Alibaba becoming a great leader told from Aladdin's point of view, at least to some degree.

Sinbad is simply the type of character people like and also has a lot of influence in the fictional world. He is a key figure but is far from stealing the spotlight from the main characters.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 26, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I don't know if he's a clone of Scheherazade so much as he is a _piece_ of her. She might be able to split herself/her power into pieces and manifest it as sentient beings, which would explain why Titus is so strong and resembles her so greatly.


I think he is so strong (and has short life span as well) not because of the fact that he is her clone in some way, but more because of those gems incrusted on his body. They looked especially ominous in this chapter.

I imagine even if he is her clone/piece he could live a longer life without those power up gems.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 26, 2012)

The plot thickens  Titus might just ask for medical treatment,and Mogammet might use this opportunity to get some leverage on Titus.  Or Titus might just outright betray shecherazad.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2012)

Man.  Fuck Titus.  He sought help from a character that is clearly evil.  

I don't know about you guys.  But I don't think I can ever forgive him for betraying a goddess like Scheherazade.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 26, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Man.  Fuck Titus.  He sought help from a character that is clearly evil.
> 
> I don't know about you guys.  But I don't think I can ever forgive him for betraying a goddess like Scheherazade.



oh, he is far away from being a Rachel if you read ToG or a Griffith if you read Berserk. The betrayal was expected, this old man pbbly predicted that as well.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 26, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> oh, he is far away from being a Rachel if you read ToG or a Griffith if you read Berserk. The betrayal was expected, this old man pbbly predicted that as well.



Rachel's betrayal can't compare to Griffith's either.


I'm not sure how much of a betrayal you can consider this when he is about to be done his duty for her and it unlikely that he will do anything directly against Sheherazade.


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 26, 2012)

How long do you all think the gang is going to be on their own seperate missions? If I remember right Ali originally said he wanted to train for about a year, but Aladdin said he would be gone for a bit longer than that.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 26, 2012)

To be honest I don't care if they come together now or after a year,as long as a good story is being told it good for me.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't recall in my 6 years here, ever negging anybody.
Tempted to neg everyone who mentions that Whores name outside of the ToG thread especially if it's anything resembling positivity .

Go Titus, let the evil flow through you....and then Alibaba returns and kills you.
Long live Alibaba!


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 26, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Rachel's betrayal can't compare to Griffith's either.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how much of a betrayal you can consider this when he is about to be done his duty for her and it unlikely that he will do anything directly against Sheherazade.



True, I just meant, this betrayal wasn't such a big deal. 



ensoriki said:


> I don't recall in my 6 years here, ever negging anybody.
> *Tempted to neg everyone who mentions that Whores name outside of the ToG thread especially if it's anything resembling positivity .*
> 
> Go Titus, let the evil flow through you....and then Alibaba returns and kills you.
> Long live Alibaba!



so, you would neg SIU, since she's his favorite?  but yeah, this bitch is disgusting XD


----------



## XxShadowxX (Nov 26, 2012)

Titus is a homunculus. That's all there is to it.


----------



## aegon (Nov 26, 2012)

I wonder when mogamett will begin to experiment on titus in order to get all the clonations secrets that his body hides...


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Man.  Fuck Titus.  He sought help from a character that is clearly evil.
> 
> I don't know about you guys.  But I don't think I can ever forgive him for betraying a goddess like Scheherazade.



He's not evil. A bit mad but far from evil. He's giving humans what they want and in return helps the world.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 26, 2012)

Is this worth the read?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> Is this worth the read?



I would say yes. It has the storytelling of One Piece and the world building of One Piece. It's also easily the funniest battle shonen I've ever read, and find myself actually laughing out loud during parts. Plus it's really well written and the plot is really good as well and become god tier later on imo. Plus this is one of the few battle shonen series were characters actually develop and grow as the series goes on. I'm really enjoying it and it's in my personal currently running HST with One Piece and Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2012)

It does not really have the world building...yet.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2012)

but has the potential for it


----------



## Araragi (Nov 26, 2012)

lol comparing it to one piece just because of my name and set? 

I'll give it a try then


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> lol comparing it to one piece just because of my name and set?
> 
> I'll give it a try then



take the bait....


----------



## Shrike (Nov 26, 2012)

It is worth it. I can't compare it to OP (or any other long running manga) because it's not fair. OP's first 60 or so chapters (I forgot) were pretty bad for me, I don't even know how I got into it, but it later becomes ridiculously awesome most of the time.

I cannot say that this manga is something revolutionary, so don't bite into the hype too much. The story is basically heating up very slowly. It has fun characters and good humor (though I do dislike that the main char is, what, 12?) and the fighting is okay. The overall plot seems very promising and separate arcs that deal with separate stories are well placed and well developed. The story of Balbadd was pretty great.

A good thing about this manga is that, often, it's not predictable. I mean, sure, nothing is really predictable until the later stages of a story, but the little aspects keep surprising you.

I think reading most manga is a waste of time, so I keep to Seinen for quality usually, but I will say that Magi is a satisfactory read.

Also, who said Mogamet (or whatever) is evil? He isn't. Don't be so radical and absurd. It's like coloring a colorful painting into black and white.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> lol comparing it to one piece just because of my name and set?
> 
> I'll give it a try then



No not just because of your set. I'm just saying it because One Piece has the best world building in a shonen and Magi has very good and similar world building as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Spike_Shrike said:


> It is worth it. I can't compare it to OP (or any other long running manga) because it's not fair. OP's first 60 or so chapters (I forgot) were pretty bad for me, I don't even know how I got into it, but it later becomes ridiculously awesome most of the time.
> 
> I cannot say that this manga is something revolutionary, so don't bite into the hype too much. The story is basically heating up very slowly. It has fun characters and good humor (though I do dislike that the main char is, what, 12?) and the fighting is okay. The overall plot seems very promising and separate arcs that deal with separate stories are well placed and well developed. The story of Balbadd was pretty great.
> 
> ...


 The Mangaka[Ohtaka] has the thread divided because of him


----------



## Araragi (Nov 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> take the bait....



I don't bite 



Nensense said:


> No not just because of your set. I'm just saying it because One Piece has the best world building in a shonen and Magi has very good and similar world building as well.



I was just kidding. I agree, and if what you're saying about magi is true, then it will certainly make for a good read.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> I don't bite
> 
> 
> 
> I was just kidding. I agree, and if what you're saying about magi is true, then it will certainly make for a good read.



Awesome! Hope you enjoy it! And although I personally was sucked in from the first chapter, I've heard a lot of people say it has a slow start and takes a bit to get really good, so I guess just try and read as much as you can if you don't like it at first because it will get better. I mean since the timeskip imo the series has been on the same level as HxH and One Piece.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 27, 2012)

Aladdin is technically older than what he looks. He was locked in an alternate time for a long time. How long I forget if they said or not


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Aladdin is technically older than what he looks. He was locked in an alternate time for a long time. How long I forget if they said or not


They didn't. But he would be considered "ancient" by the people of the modern world. So I'm guessing he's at least several thousand years old.


----------



## Arakasi (Nov 27, 2012)

Mogamett was probably wise to Titus' situation after seeing the jewel on his forearm, he used the little girl to illustrate their life saving magic to the young mage in order to pull him away from Scherizade. Pretty clever plotting from the old geezer.

He definitely is a very interesting antagonist, unlike most villains his character design and/or power set are not that intriguing, but I find his moral ambiguity refreshing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2012)

Titus is such a little bitch.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's funny how the mage villain is Jewish.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 28, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Awesome! Hope you enjoy it! And although I personally was sucked in from the first chapter, I've heard a lot of people say it has a slow start and takes a bit to get really good, so I guess just try and read as much as you can if you don't like it at first because it will get better. I mean since the timeskip imo the series has been on the same level as HxH and One Piece.



There have been 2 or 3 time skips


----------



## Araragi (Nov 28, 2012)

Can't.... stop.... reading 

on chap 16


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 29, 2012)

Vino said:


> It's funny how the mage villain is Jewish.



What the fuck....?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 29, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> What the fuck....?



I've already explained to you how Al Sarmen is meant to be an allusion to the western conspiracy theory of the Jewish Illuminati. Just because you don't like that the villainous group is based off a conspiracy theory doesn't make it not true or obvious. Stop being a child about it.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> I've already explained to you how Al Sarmen is meant to be an allusion to the western conspiracy theory of the Jewish Illuminati. Just because you don't like that the villainous group is based off a conspiracy theory doesn't make it not true or obvious. Stop being a child about it.



Ok, I can get on board with Mogamett and his academy being an allusion to jews and perhaps even Israel.  Lots of parallels there.

But Al Sarmen is still nowhere near alluding to Jews.  And the reasons you posted were bogus, pretty obviously so, and debunked by a few other posters.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 29, 2012)

yo586 said:


> Ok, I can get on board with Mogamett and his academy being an allusion to jews and perhaps even Israel.  Lots of parallels there.
> 
> But Al Sarmen is still nowhere near alluding to Jews.  And the reasons you posted were bogus, pretty obviously so, and debunked by a few other posters.



They weren't debunked at all. You guys are just so brainwashed by the liberal media that you refuse to see facts if your broken minds for some ridiculous reasons comes to the conclusion that "DAAS RACISSS!"


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 29, 2012)

>their symbol is an octagonal analogue of the Star of David

>a secret society who refer basically refer to themselves as God's chosen people who seek to disrupt and destabilise and seize control countries using financial coercion, sponsoring both sides of a conflict, and hijacking the politics of a superpower

>Have similar physical features to the jew stereotype

Hm... Oh yeah, these guys are nothing like Jews.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 29, 2012)

one last time



Nensense said:


> >their symbol is an octagonal analogue of the Star of David



Same symbol on Aladdin's head in Wisdom of Solomon mode, and is used elsewhere in the series.  It is hardly their symbol.



> >a secret society who refer basically refer to themselves as God's chosen people who seek to disrupt and destabilise and seize control countries using financial coercion, sponsoring both sides of a conflict, and hijacking the politics of a superpower



a)not once do they call themselves God's chosen people, instead rejecting the notion of fate entirely.
b) the rest of your point sums up about any evil organization, not specific to jews.



> >Have similar physical features to the jew stereotype



I asked you to post examples, and you didn't.  They are a pretty ambiguous bunch of folks.  Mogamett is the only stereotypical jew in the series.

Counter points just for the record, I won't argue this anymore its borderline asinine.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 29, 2012)

yo586 said:


> one last time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are fucking blind and obviously don't know how to read because everything you said was false.

And for examples just look at any fucking picture. Look at their clothing, or some their noses or mustaches. Once again! Being on this forum reminds me of when I used to troll Wrongplanet.net back in the day.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 29, 2012)

Did someone get his panties in a twist?  Really just an internet argument dude


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 29, 2012)

uff guys. this symbol al sarmen are using is related to christianity. this manga is a huge mix of 1001 nights and the holy war of dark age. stop with that conspiracy talk. WW2 holocaust wasn't the only holocaust in history and almost all people were god fetishists 500+ years ago.


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2012)

Morg is still shit.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 29, 2012)

On chapter 145


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 30, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> What the fuck....?





Nensense said:


> I've already explained to you how Al Sarmen is meant to be an allusion to the western conspiracy theory of the Jewish Illuminati. Just because you don't like that the villainous group is based off a conspiracy theory doesn't make it not true or obvious. Stop being a child about it.





yo586 said:


> Ok, I can get on board with Mogamett and his academy being an allusion to jews and perhaps even Israel.  Lots of parallels there.
> 
> But Al Sarmen is still nowhere near alluding to Jews.  And the reasons you posted were bogus, pretty obviously so, and debunked by a few other posters.





Nensense said:


> They weren't debunked at all. You guys are just so brainwashed by the liberal media that you refuse to see facts if your broken minds for some ridiculous reasons comes to the conclusion that "DAAS RACISSS!"





Nensense said:


> >their symbol is an octagonal analogue of the Star of David
> 
> >a secret society who refer basically refer to themselves as God's chosen people who seek to disrupt and destabilise and seize control countries using financial coercion, sponsoring both sides of a conflict, and hijacking the politics of a superpower
> 
> ...





yo586 said:


> one last time
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nensense said:


> You are fucking blind and obviously don't know how to read because everything you said was false.
> 
> And for examples just look at any fucking picture. Look at their clothing, or some their noses or mustaches. Once again! Being on this forum reminds me of when I used to troll Wrongplanet.net back in the day.





yo586 said:


> Did someone get his panties in a twist?  Really just an internet argument dude





Black Mirror said:


> uff guys. this symbol al sarmen are using is related to christianity. this manga is a huge mix of 1001 nights and the holy war of dark age. stop with that conspiracy talk. WW2 holocaust wasn't the only holocaust in history and almost all people were god fetishists 500+ years ago.



I was joking guys.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> uff guys. this symbol al sarmen are using is related to christianity. this manga is a huge mix of 1001 nights and the holy war of dark age. stop with that conspiracy talk. WW2 holocaust wasn't the only holocaust in history and almost all people were god fetishists 500+ years ago.






Original Sin said:


> Morg is still shit.






♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> On chapter 145


----------



## X-Drake (Nov 30, 2012)

I miss when I would get up daily and there would be a chapter up.


I want Titus to get slapped, I hate that old man and his nation. But I like Some of Al-Sarmen.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 30, 2012)

If shit does not hit the fan in the next two chapters or I don't see Alibaba, I will give 5$ to whomever goes and knocks this mangaka the fuk out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> If shit does not hit the fan in the next two chapters or I don't see Alibaba, I will give 5$ to whomever goes and knocks this mangaka the fuk out.



how? she is hard to find anyway. She doesn't make public event neither. lol


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2012)

Why do all of you guys have such bad ADD? I hear a lot of people bitching about how the arc is moving slow or whatever, but I think you guys are just whiners. Is this your first weekly shonen series or something? Not only is this arc moving at a perfectly normal pace, it's also incredibly entertaining as well. Just because everybody isn't shooting lazer beams out of their dicks and nakama punching a massive demonic but flamboyant Ruhk god in the face doesn't mean this arc is bad. Do you guys know anything about arc buildup or suspense? I mean if you want mindless plots and action then go read Naruto or Bleach. If you'd like an actual story than read this and HxH. I'm seriously getting so fucking tired of all the bitching about this arc here and other places.


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 30, 2012)

I actually think this arc's been quite fast. I had wanted to see Aladdin interact with some of his less talented peers a bit from the original dropout class. I wanted to see some more of these young magicians and the school. It gives off a harry potter vibe, that is if harry potter's professors were scantily clad s&m fetishists.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 30, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Why do all of you guys have such bad ADD? I hear a lot of people bitching about how the arc is moving slow or whatever, but I think you guys are just whiners. Is this your first weekly shonen series or something? Not only is this arc moving at a perfectly normal pace, it's also incredibly entertaining as well. Just because everybody isn't shooting lazer beams out of their dicks and nakama punching a massive demonic but flamboyant Ruhk god in the face doesn't mean this arc is bad. Do you guys know anything about arc buildup or suspense? I mean if you want mindless plots and action then go read Naruto or *Bleach*. If you'd like an actual story than read this and HxH. I'm seriously getting so fucking tired of all the bitching about this arc here and other places.



To tell the truth Bleach arcs are much slower, just the invasion of Hueco Mundo until Soul Society's victory which took place in 1 or 2 days inside the story took some 5 entire years for the mangaka to tell.

For me this arc has been fine, i'm liking this idea of the mangaka making a complete arc for each character before we head for a bigger event


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't have any problem with the pacing. In fact I told ensoriki before that the Ohtaka is now focus on Titus. I knew it before the old man speech. Titus is more important than people think in here.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> I actually think this arc's been quite fast


EXACTLY! This arc has had very fast pacing. It's just been a very dialogue heavy arc, which isn't a bad thing at all for people with an average IQ. This thread makes me think of this scene from Network (one of the greatest movies of all time, about the declining intelligence of youth and the corruption of the media).
[YOUTUBE]HFvT_qEZJf8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> To tell the truth Bleach arcs are much slower, just the invasion of Hueco Mundo until Soul Society's victory which took place in 1 or 2 days inside the story took some 5 entire years for the mangaka to tell.
> 
> For me this arc has been fine, i'm liking this idea of the mangaka making a complete arc for each character before we head for a bigger event





Malvingt2 said:


> I don't have any problem with the pacing. In fact I told ensoriki before that the Ohtaka is now focus on Titus. I knew it before the old man speech. Titus is more important than people think in here.



Well it's good to see that we have some people that aren't ADD riddled children lol.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 30, 2012)

Now I've officially caught up


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> Now I've officially caught up



so what is your opinion of the series?


----------



## Araragi (Nov 30, 2012)

Its pretty good. As nonsense said, there's some pretty good world building. Although the great amount of characters tends to throw me off and I wish aladdin was taller 

Morgiana 

I admire ohtaka's effort in character development in all the main characters. 

Dat sinbad


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2012)

Ch. 165 is out now.


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 1, 2012)

You know what, I won't feel guilty liking that old man. He's a good guy. He truly is. Fuck the goi, what have they done for me lately. Amirite guys?


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 1, 2012)

mogamet and sheherezade can both die and let alladin spread the message of boobs embracing peace.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Omg!! Ohtaka you are fucking epic!! 

I had an idea about Titus origins but she just gave me a great scenario and twist. Fucking boss.

Sinbad side story, cant wait for that neither.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2012)

@Black Mirror Thats all that matters in the end too.

What Aladdin does decides where this manga goes.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2012)

NIcely done oldman!!! I don?t give afuck if he is good or bad, he stood up to that Scherezade?s will without gettinhg intimidated.

Although this kind of makes her look like a lil bitch.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 1, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> NIcely done oldman!!! I don?t give afuck if he is good or bad, he stood up to that Scherezade?s will without gettinhg intimidated.
> 
> *Although this kind of makes her look like a lil bitch.*



She was it from the beginning.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 1, 2012)

Who's the black haired woman among the three people who said that the rukh are resonating? I don't recall seeing her before 

and Sinbad sidestory . I wanna see dat young Jaffar


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> NIcely done oldman!!! I don?t give afuck if he is good or bad, he stood up to that Scherezade?s will without gettinhg intimidated.
> 
> Although this kind of makes her look like a lil bitch.



It is Ohtaka mind games. This is the only manga where you can't tell for sure who is bad or good. They all have a reason to fight for and we can see all the point of views. Ohtaka is such a boss with the characters. Damn I love this chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> She was it from the beginning.



really? didn?t get the feeling of it until this chapter


----------



## Aeon (Dec 1, 2012)

I didn't expect we'd get a confronatation between Scherezade and Mogamett. I do wonder what if anything can be done for Titus since he's essentially a part of Scherezade.



♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> Who's the black haired woman among the three people who said that the rukh are resonating? I don't recall seeing her before
> 
> and Sinbad sidestory . I wanna see dat young Jaffar



To me it looks like Hakuryu's mother.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is Ohtaka mind games. This the only manga where you can't tell for sure who is bad or good. They all have a reason to fight for and we can see all the point of views. Ohtaka is such a boss with the characters. Damn I love this chapter.



this is so true, and something he kept consistent within the whole manga. Unlike other manga's, he doesn't really say this guy is pure evil, because he is evil. The only shit evil people I see are those part of the organization.

The chanecellor is only like that due to his experiences. He has power, experience and pain. It's not that he's a bad person, but he makes the right choices in the situation at hand although I myself aren't a fan of using the Goi as basically cattle 

@Aeon: thats what I thought too, but to think she would be displayed on a level comparable to that of a magi and the chancellor made me doubt it, although she has some insane power. Thats some serious shit indeed


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 1, 2012)

Seeing Yunan, just made me like him more.
Kinda like Jiraya, I like Hermits who don't get involved in Politics.

Although the side story and him raising Sinbad's first Dungeon and the first dungeon in their era, makes he think he will Join or Help Sinbad or Mor and her people.

_
And yeah, its the Kou's priestess/queen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Now I am wondering where this go? where Ohtaka is going now. She can easily now move on to Alibaba or Mor. Titus actions triggered a huge event and it is going to bring consequences on this world.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 1, 2012)

She's probably gonna go back to Alibaba


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 1, 2012)

So is it a he or a she?

Conflicting posts.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Dec 1, 2012)

^ Ohtaka is a she, great chapter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

X-Drake said:


> So is it a he or a she?
> 
> Conflicting posts.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 1, 2012)

Mogamett.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>



we all thought that titus was a girl. ohtaka just might be another trap, this boobs obsession of Aladdin is very suspicious 

notice, that self portrait has no boobs


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> we all thought that titus was a girl. ohtaka just might be another trap, this boobs obsession of Aladdin is very suspicious
> 
> notice, that self portrait has no boobs



traps within the traps? Boobsception?


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 1, 2012)

> notice, that self portrait has no boobs



I see boobs.

Look closely at the shirt, there is a slight bend where the buttons are.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2012)

She has lil boobs


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 1, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> I see boobs.
> 
> Look closely at the shirt, there is a slight bend where the buttons are.



it's just because she lifted her arm 



luffy no haki said:


> She has lil boobs


----------



## OS (Dec 1, 2012)

Haku's mom's face is scary a bit.


----------



## OmniOmega (Dec 1, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> I see boobs.
> 
> Look closely at the shirt, there is a slight bend where the buttons are.



Thats apart of her shirt

Ohtaka could just be fucking with us and is really a female


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 1, 2012)

A friend suggested it to me, and I've finally caught up. This story is pretty amazing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Haku's mom's face is scary a bit.


 yes it is..



OmniOmega said:


> Thats apart of her shirt
> 
> *Ohtaka could just be fucking with us and is really a female*


 Her mind games are reaching high levels



Seto Kaiba said:


> A friend suggested it to me, and I've finally caught up. This story is pretty amazing.


 good and welcome to this friendly thread..

I can't wait for Ensoriki comments..


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Dec 1, 2012)

That Sinbad


----------



## Araragi (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm really confused about why sinbad has both rukhs when he was 'cursed'. It was probably to a djiin right?


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Dec 1, 2012)

It could be that Al Sarmen may have tried to turn him into a black Djin once.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 1, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A friend suggested it to me, and I've finally caught up. This story is pretty amazing.


Welcome to the world of Magi.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 1, 2012)

Magi is currently the weekly manga I am enjoying the most in these latest chapters.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> I'm really confused about why sinbad has both rukhs when he was 'cursed'. It was probably to a djiin right?





Akabara Strauss said:


> It could be that Al Sarmen may have tried to turn him into a black Djin once.



Maybe I?m crazy but didn?t he say he was cursed before?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Maybe I?m crazy but didn?t he say he was cursed before?



Yeah he did with vague details... Damn you Sinbad!!


----------



## Blunt (Dec 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Haku's mom's face is scary a bit.



An interesting observation I made. I don't know if it's a mistake on Ohtaka's part but the Rukh around Gyokuen is White, not Black in the flashback.


----------



## Roman (Dec 2, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Also wtf is this bs? How many times do I have to say fuck Titus, for this bitch to die already? Alibaba get the fuck over here and slay this mofo *with your pregnant sword*.



But Alibaba's sword already gave birth 

Pretty cool, we're now gonna see Sinbad's backstory. I hope this isn't gonna be long but Ohtaka never took a long time with flashbacks. this is a side story, however, so I think we can expect a major change in the story after this is done.


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 2, 2012)

zomg a Sinbad side history  , btw great chapter


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 2, 2012)

Sinbad's side story?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 2, 2012)

Not that I mind a Sinbad side story, but I'm really missing Alibaba and Mor.


----------



## kluang (Dec 2, 2012)

Mogamett is taking me for a ride.

and he is stuck between a rock and hard place with the 2 super powers moving in on his house.


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2012)

wait isn't sinbad's story a special side volume
or will it also be published normally?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2012)

^Its coming with the first BD volume of the anime.


----------



## Roman (Dec 2, 2012)

kluang said:


> Mogamett is taking me for a ride.
> 
> and he is stuck between a rock and hard place with the 2 super powers moving in on his house.



That's a good point. And even if his nation somehow emerges victorious over the two of them (nvm Sindria), how long will his nation's supply of magic last? As was mentioned in the monthly section before, considering the kind of conditions the 5th level citizens live in aren't favorable, their population will eventually decline, thus reducing the magical power of the city. Its system of governance doesn't even seem to have a backup either. Mogamet is pretty old now, and who will he pass the torch to when he dies? So far, no one has been shown to exhibit the kind of influence that he has over Magnoshutat. The country may well crumble on itself once his time comes.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 2, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought the new born baby was fucking Jesus due to the build up and tension?


----------



## 8 (Dec 2, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Am I the only one who thought the new born baby was fucking Jesus due to the build up and tension?


no, your not the only one. i was seriously expecting baby jesus there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2012)

*10 Top-Selling Manga in Japan by Series: 2012*



Magi is number 9 :33:33


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 2, 2012)

nice. expect #5 2013 at least. hope ohtaka won't troll us.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 2, 2012)

kluang said:


> Mogamett is taking me for a ride.
> 
> and he is stuck between a rock and hard place with the 2 super powers moving in on his house.



Probably why the story is starting with him. Easiest side to be taken out and it may prove to have consequences for the other three far superior powers as to which one manages to take over.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *10 Top-Selling Manga in Japan by Series: 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> Magi is number 9 :33:33



Fuck yeah!


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 3, 2012)

Excellent.......

Magi,as of now,is running With the big boys.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *10 Top-Selling Manga in Japan by Series: 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> Magi is number 9 :33:33



Glad that it is selling well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am a little bit shocked tho, Toriko as popular that it is, didn't make the top 10. Did something happen to that series? again glad that Magi is on the top 10.


----------



## Roman (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am a little bit shocked tho, Toriko as popular that it is, didn't make the top 10. Did something happen to that series? again glad that Magi is on the top 10.



Yes, something did happen. Magi beat the crap out of it


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 3, 2012)

^Sure did. I'm personally surprised about Uchuu Kyoudai. The anime is pretty good so maybe I should check out the manga.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am a little bit shocked tho, Toriko as popular that it is, didn't make the top 10. Did something happen to that series? again glad that Magi is on the top 10.



Toriko is number 11th on the list. So it did not make the top 10 cut. 

Source:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys, a TV ad for the Magi 3DS game came out.

[YOUTUBE]2IUtagU-tPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, Magi's pretty fuckin' big. Glad to hear it.

[hasn't been active at all for the past month]


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 3, 2012)

Inb4 it will only be released in Japan.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 3, 2012)

^Well the anime has already been licensed so who knows?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 3, 2012)

Glad Magi's getting popular, hope it eventually beats Fairy Tail.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 3, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> Inb4 it will only be released in Japan.



The game will probably suck as it likely a rushed product being put out to capitilize on a series' anime boom.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 3, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Glad Magi's getting popular, hope it eventually beats Fairy Tail.




I'm a Muslim,but if that happens,I'm gonna celebrate and drink until next morning.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 3, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> The game will probably suck as it likely a rushed product being put out to capitilize on a series' anime boom.



Well, I'm not really excited for that game, but yeah I agree that game is most likely going that route. It could be decent to pleased most fans.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Now I am wondering where this go? where Ohtaka is going now. She can easily now move on to Alibaba or Mor. Titus actions triggered a huge event and it is going to bring consequences on this world.



All I know is I really want this fucking war to start .


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Am I the only one who thought the new born baby was fucking Jesus due to the build up and tension?



I wasn't expecting Jesus but I was thinking while reading it that it might be "the 4th Magi" before I realized it was just an ad for the Blu-rays. Mainly because I'm not yet fully convinced yet that Scheherazade is a Magi. Seeing how even Sinbad said that nobody is sure if she's really a Magi but it's just commonly accepted she is. I think she might just be a super gifted magician or something.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 3, 2012)

Freaking LOVE this series, on chapter 48.

One of the more unique Shonen. 

Just has that charm to it, you know?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> The game will probably suck as it likely a rushed product being put out to capitilize on a series' anime boom.



I dunno, I mean it's possible but it looks a hell of a lot better and more polished than most 3DS games even out right now. And looks MUCH better than that shitty HxH game that was just released.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Nensense I am guessing that you did like the chapter?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nensense I am guessing that you did like the chapter?



I fucking loved the chapter. Magi is honestly getting close to HxH is terms of how much I enjoy it.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 3, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I'm a Muslim,but if that happens,I'm gonna celebrate and drink until next morning.



lies 

anyways, I already like it more than FT. So much more development than FT and no bullshit. 

Whats worse is that I'm a FT fan, who had a FT username when I first joined. That's how awesome this manga is 

oh and thanks Nonsense, for getting me into this


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> lies
> 
> anyways, I already like it more than FT. So much more development than FT and no bullshit.
> 
> ...



Of course , you should read HxH as well. It's even better. Has even more development and lack of bullshit. (Greed, I am only recommending it because he was thanking me for getting him into a good series)


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 3, 2012)

Man, when Judal came in during chapter 43, that shit was insane.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 3, 2012)

Becuz Judal is shit insane 
As badass as he is though, he too like all other 'bad guys' have the flaw that makes them excused 

@Nonsense: Noted


----------



## Furious George (Dec 5, 2012)

So I'm officially caught up. 

Wow. Dat Sinbad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2012)

Magi has a secret project coming in the spring.



> Shogakukan's Weekly Shonen Sunday magazine reports that a "secret" Magi project will launch next spring. More details will be revealed on the official Magi website and in the magazine.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 6, 2012)

Elizabeth gets a spin-off!


----------



## CandyCocaine (Dec 6, 2012)

this last chapter left me so confused for a while.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 6, 2012)

Its pretty safe to assume that Scheherazade is by far the strongest Magi we've seen at this point, right?

Titus can only exist a tenth of a lifetime so (based on that and typical shounen numbers) Titus probably only has a 10th of her power and he easily fights on par with Aladdin.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Magi has a secret project coming in the spring.


 



CandyCocaine said:


> this last chapter left me so confused for a while.


 elaborate



Furious George said:


> Its pretty safe to assume that Scheherazade is by far the strongest Magi we've seen at this point, right?
> 
> Titus can only exist a tenth of of a lifetime so (based on that and typical shounen numbers) Titus probably only has a 10th of her power and he easily fights on par with Aladdin.


 you know what, that is a great point. Probably she is


----------



## Roman (Dec 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you know what, that is a great point. Probably she is



Yes, but remember also that Aladdin could not use his full power either. His actual power was suppressed by the crystals so the only thing he could rely on was his own Magoi. He could not borrow other people's Magoi. There's no telling how powerful Aladdin would be without the crystals at this point.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 6, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Yes, but remember also that Aladdin could not use his full power either. His actual power was suppressed by the crystals so the only thing he could rely on was his own Magoi. He could not borrow other people's Magoi. There's no telling how powerful Aladdin would be without the crystals at this point.



This is a good point but 10th of Schehe's power fighting at a level with gimped Aladdin is still very impressive and its worth mentioning that the 10th of the power isn't borrowing Magoi from people either. That 10th is all handicapped Schehe.

And then there is just the difference in portrayal. She created life like its nothing... find it hard to believe that either Aladdin or Jubal is close to her level.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Yes, but remember also that Aladdin could not use his full power either. His actual power was suppressed by the crystals so the only thing he could rely on was his own Magoi. He could not borrow other people's Magoi. There's no telling how powerful Aladdin would be without the crystals at this point.



Yes I am aware of that but still Scheherazade is really that powerful to be able to create a life form like Titus.  I am really curious now.


----------



## Roman (Dec 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yes I am aware of that but still Scheherazade is really that powerful to be able to create a life form like Titus.  I am really curious now.



I'm not denying Scheherazade is powerful. I'm just saying we shouldn't underestimate Aladdin either


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its pretty safe to assume that Scheherazade is by far the strongest Magi we've seen at this point, right?



I think Yunan > Scheherazade and not marginally. In my eyes he seems to be the strongest character (making dungeons to appear hypes him pretty well) introduced and since he is so strong he is portrayed as neutral character.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 6, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I think Yunan > Scheherazade and not marginally. In my eyes he seems to be the strongest character (making dungeons to appear hypes him pretty well) introduced and since he is so strong he is portrayed as neutral character.



, I completely forgot that he was a magi. 

There was a big gap in time between me getting caught up so when I saw Yunan again in the house with Mor I just thought he was some random wizard. I just assumed we hadn't met the last magi yet.

So then: 

Yunan>>>>> Scheh >>>>> Aladdin> Jubal. 

Aladdin and Jubal I'm not quite sure of. Jubal may have gotten a massive boost in power with all the time that seems to be passing.


----------



## Roman (Dec 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> , I completely forgot that he was a magi.
> 
> There was a big gap in time between me getting caught up so when I saw Yunan again in the house with Mor I just thought he was some random wizard. I just assumed we hadn't met the last magi yet.
> 
> ...



I'd say the scaling should be more like this:

Yunan>>>>>>>>>>Sceherazade>=Aladdin>Judal

Like I said, Titus fought a suppressed Aladdin. The former could not use the Magoi of surrounding life, only his own. Imagine what he could do with his now enormous Magoi and the Magoi of his surroundings together? I don't doubt the difference between him and Scheherazade, which used to be considerable, is now roughly even. The only thing that might give Scheh the edge is her experience.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 6, 2012)

Freedan said:


> I'd say the scaling should be more like this:
> 
> Yunan>>>>>>>>>>Sceherazade>=Aladdin>Judal
> 
> Like I said, Titus fought a suppressed Aladdin. The former could not use the Magoi of surrounding life, only his own. Imagine what he could do with his now enormous Magoi and the Magoi of his surroundings together? I don't doubt the difference between him and Scheherazade, which used to be considerable, is now roughly even. The only thing that might give Scheh the edge is her experience.



And like I said, Titus isn't able to gather Magoi either. That sort of cancels out any handicap between the two.... so at this point the most that can be said is Aladdin's "enormous magoi" is roughly equal to presumably a 10th of Schehe's magoi. 

Now when Aladdin finally takes the crystals off and shows us all how strong he is, do you really think that he'll be able to manipulate magoi around him to the same extent as Schehe? There are more ways to get an impression of power than fights. There's character portrayal... like the way Matal himself was impressed with her cloning powers, the emphasis on her saying she will protect all of Laem empire, etc. 

Of course Aladdin has the_ potential_ to be stronger but he is the main character and that's probably true even for Yunan. Is he _currently_ even with the priestess of an empire? I seriously doubt it. And there is no "might" when it comes to experience. Aladdin DEFINITELY has less.


----------



## 8 (Dec 6, 2012)

what about titus. as sceherazade's clone, he may potentially be a magi as well. that's if mogamet manage to save him.


----------



## Roman (Dec 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> And like I said, Titus isn't able to gather Magoi either. That sort of cancels out any handicap between the two.... so at this point the most that can be said is Aladdin's "enormous magoi" is roughly equal to presumably a 10th of Schehe's magoi.



This makes no sense at all. You'd only be right if Titus fought a fully powered Aladdin without the crystals preventing him from using the Magoi of his surroundings. I'll try making it a little more simple for you.

Aladdin has the crystals Yamuraiha gave him placed on his arms, *preventing him from using his powers as a Magi*. As demonstrated during his Magnoshutat entry exams, this cuts his power to a mere fraction of what it used to be. This is because he can only use *his own* Magoi (*not* that of his surroundings). This condition is *the same* as all other regular magicians *including Titus*.

Thanks to his training, Aladdin raised his Magoi and became much stronger than he used to be using *only his Magoi*. His is still wearing the crystals, *preventing him from using his powers as a Magi*. By this logic, his power now is still a fraction of what it is if he is not wearing them. It is in this condition that he fought Titus. Titus, a tenth of Scheherazade's power, fought Aladdin who could only use a fraction of his own power as a Magi.

When a fraction of Scheherazade's power was even with a fraction of Aladdin's power, how can you conclude Scheherazade is ten times stronger than Aladdin?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 6, 2012)

I've always had the impression that Yunan is the strongest Magi. Judal and Aladdin are both still kids so it's expected that Scherezade (who is over 200 years old) would be more powerful than them. But the neutral, all-knowing recluse (Yunan) is the strongest 9/10 times.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 6, 2012)

Freedan said:


> This makes no sense at all.



Trust me it does. 



> You'd only be right if Titus fought a fully powered Aladdin without the crystals preventing him from using the Magoi of his surroundings.



And you'd only be right if the Titus thing was my only basis for thinking Aladdin is clearly much weaker than Schehe. 



> I'll try making it a little more simple for you.



This is going to be funny.



> Aladdin has the crystals Yamuraiha gave him placed on his arms, *preventing him from using his powers as a Magi*. As demonstrated during his Magnoshutat entry exams, this cuts his power to a mere fraction of what it used to be. This is because he can only use *his own* Magoi (*not* that of his surroundings). This condition is *the same* as all other regular magicians *including Titus*.
> 
> Thanks to his training, Aladdin raised his Magoi and became much stronger than he used to be using *only his Magoi*. His is still wearing the crystals, *preventing him from using his powers as a Magi*. By this logic, his power now is still a fraction of what it is if he is not wearing them. It is in this condition that he fought Titus. Titus, a tenth of Scheherazade's power, fought Aladdin who could only use a fraction of his own power as a Magi.
> 
> When a fraction of Scheherazade's power was even with a fraction of Aladdin's power, how can you conclude Scheherazade is ten times stronger than Aladdin?



The hell are you talking about? 

I never said Schehe was ten times stronger than Aladdin.

I always understood what you meant. I was never using that as the only basis for why I think Scheh is a lot stronger than Aladdin... a fact you must have understood when you willfully ignored everything else I said. 

*Let's rape the bold option! *

All I was saying was that it gives us a good* impression* of their *difference*. When you went on to mention the crystals suppressing his powers *as a Magi* (), I brought up points that basically suggested that Titus, who is an expression of only a bit of Schehe power as a *magician* (because remember Schehe's abilities *as a Magi* () aren't being fully expressed either since Titus isn't gathering magoi) fighting on par with Aladdin is still a good indication of the difference in their powers. Schehe is far more handicapped here. Aladdin vs. Titan is not a fraction of Aladdin against a fraction of Schehe... its more like a fraction of Aladdin against a fraction of a fraction of Schehe, thus it is still impressive.

So *just *in *case* you are* losing track* of what is *happening right now*, I am saying that Aladdin (*suppressed*) vs. 10% of Schehe (*suppressed*), as well as character portrayal, as well as plot position are all very strong evidence that Aladdin *as a Magi* ( ) is much weaker than Scheherazade *as a Magi* ().

Your only argument, on the other hand, is speculation that a year or so of training at a magic school might have put Aladdin on par with a 200+ year old Priestess.


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 6, 2012)

How come Titus is mathematically 10% of Sheherazade's power? I only get since he was artificially created his lifespan is 10% the amount of time he had magic poured into him. 

So the drawback is huge but it doesn't mean he cant fully use his magic capacity and as Sheherazade's clone he potentially represents what she's capable if she only relied on her own magoi. 

So I think Freedan does have a point.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 6, 2012)

G@R-chan said:


> How come Titus is mathematically 10% of Sheherazade's power? I only get since he was artificially created his lifespan is 10% the amount of time he had magic poured into him.
> 
> So the drawback is huge but it doesn't mean he cant fully use his magic capacity and as Sheherazade's clone he potentially represents what she's capable if she only relied on her own magoi.
> 
> So I think Freedan does have a point.



Fighting at 1/10th strength is not a definite thing. I'm only saying that because the 1/10th thing is becoming a shounen troupe (look at the Atkasuki clones from Naruto) and its way more reasonable to assume that than the idea that pouring a bit of herself into Titus equates to Titus having her full magical power, as a magician or a Magi. 

To me that doesn't make any sense, whether we get specific numbers involved or not.


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Fighting at 1/10th strength is not a definite thing. I'm only saying that because the 1/10th thing is becoming a shounen troupe (look at the Atkasuki clones from Naruto) and its way more reasonable to assume that than the idea that pouring a bit of herself into Titus equates to Titus having her full magical power, as a magician or a Magi.
> 
> To me that doesn't make any sense, whether we get specific numbers involved or not.



Titus is the top student of Magnoshuttat and even better than Aladdin as he can handle aberrant magic and more complexed formulas. IMO Titus would have won against Aladdin if their duel wasn't interrupted. 

So in itself it doesn't make sense for Aladdin to struggle so much even though his magi powers are sealed off since he still has his own magoi and his natural talent.

Titus as a clone is amazing and demonstrates Scheherazade's exceptional abilities, and doesn't belittle her power level at all.

Aladdin is closing the gap and should be a serious contender to oppose Judal and Scheherazade in the future war at the end of this arc.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 7, 2012)

8 said:


> what about titus. as sceherazade's clone, he may potentially be a magi as well. that's if mogamet manage to save him.



This makes sense actually. Titus' life is really just a huge reservoir of Magoi Scheherazade imbued within him. If he can access a Magi's ability to draw Magoi from his surroundings (even if it's to a much lesser extent) he may be able to prolong his life.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 7, 2012)

G@R-chan said:


> Titus is the top student of Magnoshuttat and even better than Aladdin as he can handle aberrant magic and more complexed formulas. IMO Titus would have won against Aladdin if their duel wasn't interrupted.



Its definitely possible but we don't know. Either way it would not have been an easy victory.



> So in itself it doesn't make sense for Aladdin to struggle so much even though his magi powers are sealed off since he still has his own magoi and his natural talent.
> 
> Titus as a clone is amazing and demonstrates Scheherazade's exceptional abilities, and doesn't belittle her power level at all.



Its not really about belittling or exaggerating her power level. Its more about what makes sense. Does it make any sense at all that putting enough power into a clone to make him live out 10% of a life would equate to that clone somehow having the same power level as the Magi in question, ability to gather magoi intact or not? I really don't see how it does.



> Aladdin is closing the gap and should be a serious contender to oppose Judal and Scheherazade in the future war at the end of this arc.



I seriously think some of you are overestimating Aladdin and underestimating Schehe. He only went to a magic school for 2 years.  

But I'm not going to belabor this point. The beauty of this stuff is it all will be revealed in time. I'll just say that I think you're in for a surprise.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 7, 2012)

Shut up you bunch of inferior dumb fucks.
Sch > Alladin who gives a Mewtwo about the magnitude or category.




Besides

















..






Alibaba would drop them both his swag on 550  that's 10 more fifties than sch


----------



## Furious George (Dec 7, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Shut up you bunch of inferior dumb fucks.
> Sch > Alladin who gives a Mewtwo about the magnitude or category.



You spelled Aladdin wrong, sir.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh boy, I love this thread


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 7, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its definitely possible but we don't know. Either way it would not have been an easy victory.



I based my opinion that Aladdin clearly stated he was about to run out of magoi and Titus could use another aberrant magic spell after the match.




> I seriously think some of you are overestimating Aladdin and underestimating Schehe. He only went to a magic school for 2 years.
> 
> But I'm not going to belabor this point. The beauty of this stuff is it all will be revealed in time. I'll just say that I think you're in for a surprise.



Hehehe let's see how everything will unfold. 



ensoriki said:


> Shut up you bunch of inferior dumb fucks.
> Sch > Alladin who gives a Mewtwo about the magnitude or category



You're wrong! This thread is meant to discuss how we perceive the mangaka portrayal of the story. 

We read the manga and we don't have the same conclusion so we debate. 
What's wrong with that?


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 7, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You spelled Aladdin wrong, sir.



Actually since I'm always right that is the correct spelling.
No one man should have all that power 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 but I do


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ensoriki just want to see Alibaba in action. Ohtaka is keeping him waiting. He is annoyed by it.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 7, 2012)

Me wait on Hoetaka?

I never wait on a ho.


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ensoriki just want to see Alibaba in action. Ohtaka is keeping him waiting. He is annoyed by it.



The last chapter made me change my view on Mogamett, I don't accept his view on goi but I acknowledge his sincerity to protect magicians.
Titus is meant to die and on the verge to curse his destiny.
Aladdin is learning the basics of black rukh and becomes a splendid magician. 

I can only hope Alibaba will have as much development in his arc but I enjoy the ride with Aladdin.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 7, 2012)

Old man Matal is probably my favorite character in the series next to Hakuryuu. I love what they're doing with him. 

Alibaba can wait.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 7, 2012)

Good chapter; I did not expect this 

How strong would you guys say Sinbad is at the moment? I think it's clear he is one of the strongest characters in the entire series; how does he compare to the four Magi? I suppose we can only speculate at this point seeing as how we haven't seen the full extent of their powers.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 7, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Good chapter; I did not expect this
> 
> How strong would you guys say Sinbad is at the moment? I think it's clear he is one of the strongest characters in the entire series; how does he compare to the four Magi? I suppose we can only speculate at this point seeing as how we haven't seen the full extent of their powers.


Yunan and Scheherazade would probably shit on him. He beats Jellal and rape stomps Aladdin.


----------



## Arakasi (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know, Aladdin might be able to give him a proper fight after this training. I expect him to go beast-mode as soon as his limiter is removed. Still think that Sinbad would win but, it wouldn't be a curb-stomp anymore.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Dec 8, 2012)

Magi 166 trans
Chapter 102 is out.


----------



## convict (Dec 8, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Yunan and Scheherazade would probably shit on him. He beats Jellal and rape stomps Aladdin.



I don't know, I get the feeling that Sinbad and Kouen are on Scheherzade's level as the dominant individual forces of their empires. It is difficult to compare Djinn users to magicians though since their fighting styles are so different. 

Yunan on the other hand so far seems to be the strongest character in the series.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 9, 2012)

I highly doubt that sinbad is the strongest character in the series. We can't judge that as of now,the series is still at its early stages. 


I bet my 10 bucks that sinbad is not the only "miracle" of his time and there might be others who are of his match.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Yeah his name is Kouen.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Stevenh1990 said:


> ^ Yeah his name is Kouen.



Dat warlord kouen


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 9, 2012)

I forgot have we seen the leader(s) of Al Sarmen or not?


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 9, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I forgot have we seen the leader(s) of Al Sarmen or not?



Not really,but hakuryuu's mother might be their leader.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 9, 2012)

I thought she was just working for Al Sarmen or something like that, hope the leader and most high raking members have interesting powers and designs.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 9, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> I thought she was just working for Al Sarmen or something like that, hope the leader and most high raking members have interesting powers and designs.



She's definitely a high ranking member. She kept interrupting the Priests in their meetings to tell them what's what. If she wasn't up there in the ranks, I doubt that that would be tolerated.


----------



## Shrike (Dec 9, 2012)

I actually hope she is the leader/first subordinate of Al Sarmen. She is among the most intriguing characters in the manga.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Ch. 166 is out now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh boy, like I said Titus actions triggered huge events.. It is war!!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Fanalis vs. Magician

Shit will go down next chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2012)

Fanalis corp!!!

Wonder if with the intervention of the Laem Empire into this we will see Alibaba soon


----------



## Arakasi (Dec 9, 2012)

What is Aladdin's next move? He seems to be caught in a tight situation, I don't think he'll ally with Magnoshutat, though I'm sure he would be an enormous boon to their side.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 9, 2012)

One corps is going to fight an entire nation of magicians?

I see a lot of magicians being swatted like flies here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> One corps is going to fight an entire nation of magicians?
> 
> I see a lot of magicians being swatted like flies here.



Yeah, magicians are made of paper compared to the fanalis. I'm sure Mor will catch word of the fanalis getting involved too. Perhaps this will trigger her appearance.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 9, 2012)

I want Mor to come back to back up Aladdin.

Morgianna: "Fanalis Corp, meet the entirety of the Fanalis Family. They're going to beat the shit out of you."


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 9, 2012)

So you want her to slaughter people from her own race for no reason?


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 9, 2012)

Time for Alibaba and Mor to appear and show off their new skill


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 9, 2012)

Magicians won't be on the front lines, they are after all the "artillery" no doubt they will either use the goi as foot solider fodder or use some "golem" constructs. In any case, this will be delicious.


----------



## belkrax (Dec 9, 2012)

This will be awesome!

Glad to see Isnan again.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 9, 2012)

Ten dolla says Marga dies in the war.


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2012)

*Magi - Labyrinth of Magic 166 Raw*


*summary *


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 9, 2012)

This war is going to be quite interesting.

Watch Sinbad come and mess everything up.


----------



## convict (Dec 10, 2012)

So Mu is a fanalis _and_ a full-fledged dungeon conqueror? That seems damn overpowered.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 10, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Ten dolla says Marga dies in the war.



Ok then,I'm gonna take you up on that offer. It's been months,what if alibaba actually joined the laem empire? Or maybe he left it all together.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 10, 2012)

some pics from Sinbad chapter with young Drakon (I forgot he was a normal human before) & Jafar.:

*Spoiler*: __ 






Drakon says something like:
"I am Dragule Nor Henrius Gobius Menudius Paltenubonomius Domid Ous Coltanon, son of General Dragriel Henrius Nodomis Peltegomidus. Remeber it well!" 




more pages:


Also, Alibaba in Laem:


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 10, 2012)

Holy shit dragons in magi!? Holy shit! 

Loving the art,I hope someone can get a copy and translate.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2012)

convict said:


> So Mu is a fanalis _and_ a full-fledged dungeon conqueror? That seems damn overpowered.



> Says mu is overpowere
> Sinbad has 7 djinn


K.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 10, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> > Says mu is overpowere
> > Sinbad has 7 djinn
> 
> 
> K.




Don't forget Kouen who has 3 metal vessels.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 10, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> > Says mu is overpowere
> > Sinbad has 7 djinn
> 
> 
> K.



Overpowered for a relatively unimportant character?

Sinbad is the leader of a country and one of this story's main characters. Mu is some guy that serves Sheherazade and the Laem Empire.

Actually do we have any idea who Sheherazade's pick to be king is?


----------



## Roman (Dec 10, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Overpowered for a relatively unimportant character?
> 
> Sinbad is the leader of a country and one of this story's main characters. Mu is some guy that serves Sheherazade and the Laem Empire.
> 
> Actually do we have any idea who Sheherazade's pick to be king is?



It might actually be Mu, you never know.

Wonderful chapter. Mogamett is really digging himself an early grave by going into war with Laem. Even if he wins, it'll be left weakened for the Kou Empire to pick up the pieces. For a super intelligent guy, Mogamett didn't think this through properly. I do hope he'll fall to Laem tho. Between a country that encourages discrimination and what amounts to slavery (Goi making up the vast majoirty of the population) and a country that went out of its way to free slaves (Fanalis) from other parts of the world and give them a life, I think I'll go with the latter.

I do feel sorry for Titus tho. I wonder if Scheherazade would try to find a way to extend his life after all is said and done.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I do want to see both, Alibaba and Mor.


----------



## Roman (Dec 10, 2012)

I miss Alibaba and especially Mor. I really think now is a good time to do a backtrack and recall their stories rather than just continue Aladdin's.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Overpowered for a relatively unimportant character?
> 
> Sinbad is the leader of a country and one of this story's main characters. Mu is some guy that serves Sheherazade and the Laem Empire.
> 
> Actually do we have any idea who Sheherazade's pick to be king is?



He is one of the 3. And Probably going to be the front runner.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 10, 2012)

So it seems Alibaba and Aladdin are being set up to meet on different sides of the battlefield... or is that too cheesy?


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Dec 10, 2012)

That's already happened before (well, kind of), and I'll be sorely disappointed if they didn't learn from that experience.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 10, 2012)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> That's already happened before (well, kind of), and I'll be sorely disappointed if they didn't learn from that experience.



Well I don't mean that they'll fight or come close to fighting or anything like that. I mean they will *meet* on the battlefield. Literally. 

They'll probably both be doing everything in their power to keep Laem and  Magnoshutatt from killing each other while protecting the people they care about and they'll see one another in the process.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Well I don't mean that they'll fight or come close to fighting or anything like that. I mean they will *meet* on the battlefield. Literally.
> 
> They'll probably both be doing everything in their power to keep Laem and  Magnoshutatt from killing each other while protecting the people they care about and they'll see one another in the process.



How about the Kou Empire taking this chance and attack both sides in the middle of the war? kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Well I don't mean that they'll fight or come close to fighting or anything like that. I mean they will *meet* on the battlefield. Literally.
> 
> They'll probably both be doing everything in their power to keep Laem and  Magnoshutatt from killing each other while protecting the people they care about and they'll see one another in the process.



Id be much more impressed if they were actually drawn into the battle and killed people.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> How about the Kou Empire taking this chance and attack both sides in the middle of the war? kill two birds with one stone.



Good point, they've been pretty quiet as of late. Wouldn't be surpised if the Hakuryuu/Judal duo wreck some havoc as well.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 10, 2012)

So do you guys think Alladian can beat Alibaba now?

Before he had a unfair advantage since Amon could eat alladians main magic(Fire) he still does but alladian has a lot more options now.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 10, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Wonderful chapter. Mogamett is really digging himself an early grave by going into war with Laem. Even if he wins, it'll be left weakened for the Kou Empire to pick up the pieces. For a super intelligent guy, Mogamett didn't think this through properly. I do hope he'll fall to Laem tho. Between a country that encourages discrimination and what amounts to slavery (Goi making up the vast majoirty of the population) and a country that went out of its way to free slaves (Fanalis) from other parts of the world and give them a life, I think I'll go with the latter.
> .



It doesn't really matter what he does at this point. He is not going to surrender his country to a goi and he is eventually going to have to fight one of the empires. 



> He is one of the 3. And Probably going to be the front runner.



Call me racist but I can't see a finalis being chosen as a king. 




> So do you guys think Alladian can beat Alibaba now?
> 
> Before he had a unfair advantage since Amon could eat alladians main magic(Fire) he still does but alladian has a lot more options now.



I imagine Mor and Alibaba have both grown as much as Aladdin has so the dynamic hasn't changed at all.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 10, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Wonderful chapter. Mogamett is really digging himself an early grave by going into war with Laem. Even if he wins, it'll be left weakened for the Kou Empire to pick up the pieces. *For a super intelligent guy, Mogamett didn't think this through properly.*


He didn't have a choice. Mogamett is basically Jesus Christ for magicians (and only magicians). There was literally no chance that he would allow any goi to rule them again.

It may not be the "intelligent" course of action, but it's the only path his morality will allow.


----------



## convict (Dec 10, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> > Says mu is overpowere
> > Sinbad has 7 djinn
> 
> 
> K.



So you think me calling someone overpowered implies he is the very strongest guy in the manga?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2012)

convict said:


> So you think me calling someone overpowered implies he is the very strongest guy in the manga?



Overpowered means too strong for the setting


----------



## convict (Dec 10, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Overpowered means too strong for the setting



Generally the top level fighters in a verse do seem too strong for their setting. Mu does seem overpowered, especially considering how strong Mor - a child - is as a fanalis. Now imagine her with far more training, physicality, battle experience, and a Djinn at her disposal. That is overpowered for the setting. 

And yes Sinbad is even more overpowered.


----------



## Arakasi (Dec 10, 2012)

I disagree.

A character is only overpowered when they are not presented with a suitable conflict/challenge. In a setting if two characters, lets call them "A" and "B", can island-bust and disagree, while the rest of the cast is significantly less powerful both A and B are not overpowered. They find conflict with one another and the setting is balanced and consistent.

I'll agree Sinbad is overpowered if there isn't anyone who can challenge him on equal footing, unless he is the villain. The Villain is allowed to be peerless without being overpowered, since it is the hero's quest to overcome the seemingly invincible adversary. I suspect the Magi, the head of Al' Sarmen, Kouen, or some other character will pose as a sufficient counterweight to Sinbad's power.


----------



## convict (Dec 11, 2012)

I would say the situation is more complex than that. You can allot different contexts to what you claim as overpowered.  In my specific case I mentioned Mu was overpowered because he was a Fanalis who conquered a dungeon. You can take my statement in context of being a Fanalis - since there is no other fanalis who has conquered a dungeoun, there is a good chance Mu is the strongest Fanalis and overpowered in terms of being a Fanalis. As I said I do not believe calling someone overpowered unequivocally equates to calling him or her the strongest character in the manga by far with no balancing force whatsoever. Characters A and B in your example are overpowered when strictly compared to other characters besides each other.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Magi is on break this week. 

like this


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 15, 2012)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh hell no! What am I gonna read this week then?


----------



## Melodie (Dec 16, 2012)

What is this?


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 16, 2012)

Melodie said:


> What is this?



That's the downside of near Christmas time, happens every year


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm good. I can wait.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 16, 2012)

lol. so it makes it 3 weeks break then ... ... ...


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 16, 2012)

Patience is a virtue


----------



## Thor (Dec 17, 2012)

I just started reading this manga 2 days ago and I've already caught up. It's a solid manga, im really enjoying it.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 17, 2012)

Wait, so there won't be a release next week either?


----------



## CandyCocaine (Dec 17, 2012)

I see there's a break or some shit .


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2012)

Seeing how I'm a HxH fan the break won't bother me that much. Still sad though because Magi is my number 2 series right now. At least I still have my weekly dose of One Piece and Nanatsu no Taizai to read.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys please join the magi FC


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 22, 2012)

Chapter 167 is out.

extended release some other arrancars possess.

Guess who's back.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 22, 2012)

Alibaba and Aladdin better not be on opposing sides again. We already dealt with that shit.

And I'm quite certain Titus is going to become a Dark Djinn.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally motherfucking Alibaba


----------



## SenshiManny (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see Alibaba's new feats. Hopefully that wasn't just a tease and we'll actually see more of him in the chapters to come. Unless they switch back to Mor, which is cool with me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2012)

I can't wait for Ensoriki comment and Dat Alibaba!!


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm just happy to see Alibaba again. I'm excited to see his new skill set that he have acquired during his training. And... this war is shaping up to be more bigger war than before.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Holy shit,this chapter was like a fucking good Christmas present. Thank you Santa!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 22, 2012)

Hoooolyyyyy shittt.... That was an amazing fucking chapter...
Also this was awesome


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Hoooolyyyyy shittt.... That was an amazing fucking chapter...
> Also this was awesome



Ohtaka troll mode is super on


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mu sister is so hot. Damn those finalis and their hot women.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 22, 2012)

^was thinking that, strong men and women, badass men and women, hot women...that race is perfect...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 22, 2012)

Apparently, sense-scan took out an announcement when they cleaned the OP page or something, new OP will be by Porno Graffiti and new ED will be by Supercell


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2012)

so Aladdin and ALibaba will fight against Al Sarmen I guess. fucking Morg better appear there as well


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Apparently, sense-scan took out an announcement when they cleaned the OP page or something, new OP will be by Porno Graffiti and new ED will be by Supercell


 I see, current OP is so good, it is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 22, 2012)

THE FUTURE KING IS BACK!


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 22, 2012)

> so Aladdin and ALibaba will fight against Al Sarmen I guess. fucking Morg better appear there as well



Al Sarmen isn't involved until the Kou empire jumps in.

Magnoshutatt is going to use dark ruhk to try to win, things are going to get out of hand and Aladdin and Alibaba will stop them. The war will end up stopping after that as it looks like the Laem empire might start fighting the Kou empire. I'm guessing Magnoshutatt will end up becoming part of Laem.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 22, 2012)

I think the art is seriously improving. That double page spread opener and the final Alibaba panel looked bad-ass.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Al Sarmen isn't involved until the Kou empire jumps in.
> 
> Magnoshutatt is going to use dark ruhk to try to win, things are going to get out of hand and Aladdin and Alibaba will stop them. The war will end up stopping after that as it looks like the Laem empire might start fighting the Kou empire. I'm guessing Magnoshutatt will end up becoming part of Laem.



well, Aladdin mentioned the "real enemy", I guess he meant Al Sarmen still pulling the strings from somewhere.


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 22, 2012)

Nah I think he meant Dark Djinn's and them sort of weapons.

Alibaba finally looks cool again, hope he don't revert and go pussy again.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 22, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> well, Aladdin mentioned the "real enemy", I guess he meant Al Sarmen still pulling the strings from somewhere.



Right after that we get this page:

Look at dat aoe

They are talking about fighting against destiny. They are going to let themselves be consumed by dark rukh.

No need to get Al Sarmen involved seeing as they disagree with what they are doing, are allied to one of their opposing sides, and have similar knowledge to them.


----------



## OmniOmega (Dec 22, 2012)

Alibaba looks a lot cooler


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Right after that we get this page:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



What a good thing for Al Sarmen to watch Laem and Magno beat each other up and then taking over both countries. I doubt it's that easy to use dark Rukh without Al Sarmen being involved in this although Moga stated otherwise but he doesn't really seem to be sane enough to grasp that someone is manipulating him. 

And since Aladdin and Alibaba need an enemy, who is better suited for this than someone from Al Sarmen?


----------



## Null (Dec 22, 2012)

Great chapter, Alibaba lookin like a G


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 22, 2012)

Null Void said:


> Great chapter, Alibaba lookin like a G



Alibaba *is* a G


----------



## Aeon (Dec 22, 2012)

I think Alibaba looks anorexic in that last panel. The author will probably fill him up some more.


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 23, 2012)

This war will be amazing, the determination of Magnoshuttat, the Kou empire, the fanalis corps and finally Sir Aibaba Saludja is back. 

All of that in one chapter. 

Nice tidbit for the half blood fanalis not physically as strong as natural. It should equalize the forces a bit. A fullfledged fanalis vessel user would have been overkilled.


----------



## Roman (Dec 23, 2012)

G@R-chan said:


> This war will be amazing, the determination of Magnoshuttat, the Kou empire, the fanalis corps and finally Sir Aibaba Saludja is back.
> 
> All of that in one chapter.
> 
> Nice tidbit for the half blood fanalis not physically as strong as natural. It should equalize the forces a bit. A fullfledged fanalis vessel user would have been overkilled.



I agree with this. At least now, people won't be able to say Alexius is overpowered considering he's more like a normal human than a true Fanalis.

And I'm SO HAPPY Alibaba has now returned to the scene  I can't wait to see what he's capable of after his training, and I liked how he packs a series of scars in his arm as a result of his fight with Garda.

What Mogamet said was also pretty interesting:

"The magoi that dwells in your bodies *cannot continue to abandon itself to the unreasonable flow of this world* decided by someone we don't know anything about."

That sounded very much like what everyone in Al Sarmen said when they explained their black rukh. It makes sense too and I'm surprised none of the very senior magicians bar one have shown black rukh up to this point. However, I do think every magician will reveal their true nature now, one that's been harvested for a long time as well, I would guess. Goes to show even further how they're no different from the Goi they cast out originally (Dunya).


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 23, 2012)

Alibaba is back.
This manga can finally stop being shit again.
Hoes all day, Elizabeth all night.

BRB boss lyfe 
#Swag#YOLO#POLO#ROLO#Usher#Snoop#Alibaba
In b4 Alibaba solo's all 3 empires.
In b4 Alibaba drops the smackdown on Hakuryu.
In b4 Alibaba lols at your 30,000 army.
In b4 King Alibaba.
In b4 Alibaba solo's Galactus, 
one handed, 
blindfolded, 
all day, 
everyday,

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bitches.


----------



## kluang (Dec 23, 2012)

Ali Baba is back baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr PAiN (Dec 23, 2012)

I want to see how Ali Baba now is strong and skillful as Lame's Finals leader ... but they skip his training already !!


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 23, 2012)

With the joy of seeing Alibaba back i think most didn't see the problem, his training was completelly skiped, and once again he's going to be on the oposing side of Aladin


----------



## Dr PAiN (Dec 23, 2012)

^ this Time they said Ali baba has a friend in magnushtat . so I don't think Ali Baba will oppose aladdin again !!


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 23, 2012)

They might show us his training in a flash back or something. I think it's better this way,I don't like training arcs much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Aeon said:


> I think Alibaba looks anorexic in that last panel. The author will probably fill him up some more.


 I don't see it..



ensoriki said:


> Alibaba is back.
> This manga can finally stop being shit again.
> Hoes all day, Elizabeth all night.
> 
> ...


 great post like always


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 24, 2012)

The scar looks great on his arm. His eyes are more confident, it's like Cassim is in his soul. I feel he's truly a king candidate now. Someone a magi could truly trust. But man, alluding and alibaba are lookin more badass as we go by. I can't wait to see Mor <3


----------



## blueblip (Dec 24, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> The scar looks great on his arm. His eyes are more confident, it's like Cassim is in his soul. I feel he's truly a king candidate now. Someone a magi could truly trust. But man, alluding and alibaba are lookin more badass as we go by. I can't wait to see Mor <3


Mor don't need no armies or shit to back her up. She's gonna solo her way through the Kou and Magnoshuttat armies, and carve a bloody path to where Aladdin and Ali Baba will be


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 24, 2012)

blueblip said:


> Mor don't need no armies or shit to back her up. She's gonna solo her way through the Kou and Magnoshuttat armies, and carve a bloody path to where Aladdin and Ali Baba will be



It's funny cause she could


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hopefully my morgiana get a longer hair after the time skip. Dat crimson hair


----------



## Melodie (Dec 24, 2012)

Am I right if I said that every person that conquered a dungeon [and has a metal vessel] is a king candidate [eg: Kougyoku, Sinbad, etc]?

Just got into an argument and I want to make sure.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 24, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Am I right if I said that every person that conquered a dungeon [and has a metal vessel] is a king candidate [eg: Kougyoku, Sinbad, etc]?
> 
> Just got into an argument and I want to make sure.



Yes you are,it was stated in the manga more than once.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 24, 2012)

Could you please link me to a panel where that was stated? [if it is not much of a hassle]


----------



## Varg (Dec 24, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Could you please link me to a panel where that was stated? [if it is not much of a hassle]



Mentioned first here I think


----------



## Roman (Dec 24, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> With the joy of seeing Alibaba back i think most didn't see the problem, his training was completelly skiped, and once again he's going to be on the oposing side of Aladin



I would've liked to see some more of his training too but like steveht said, it'll prolly be in the form of flashbacks, which I don't mine much either because Ohtaka knows how to do them. I doubt he'll be on the opposite side of Aladdin as well. Alexius even said Alibaba's best friend is there. Considering they're letting him hitch a ride despite having a friend in Magnoshutat who as far as he knows could be an enemy. That should speak for itself already.



TeenRyu said:


> The scar looks great on his arm. His eyes are more confident, it's like Cassim is in his soul. I feel he's truly a king candidate now. Someone a magi could truly trust. But man, alluding and alibaba are lookin more badass as we go by. I can't wait to see Mor <3



His fight with Garda gave him the battle scars to prove he really is a seasoned warrior now. It's true he gained some of Cassim as well, which prolly means more magoi and charisma as well now. I seriously can't wait to see what he's capable of. And I have absolutely no doubt that Morgiana, my love, will be far stronger and far more lovely as well  



steveht93 said:


> Hopefully my morgiana get a longer hair after the time skip. Dat crimson hair



Longer hair! pek


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 24, 2012)

Caught up to what I hadn't read. Aladdin's arc got pretty darn entertaining. Some good stuff happening.

Kind of disappointed we won't see how Ali and Mor's training.  Even though Magnoshuttat is the centre of shit going down, it woulda been fun to see. Still tho, Alibaba looks fucking badass. He probably already showed the Fanalis women what a real man is.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 24, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Caught up to what I hadn't read. Aladdin's arc got pretty darn entertaining. Some good stuff happening.
> 
> Kind of disappointed we won't see how Ali and Mor's training.  Even though Magnoshuttat is the centre of shit going down, it woulda been fun to see. Still tho, Alibaba looks fucking badass. He probably already showed the Fanalis women what a real man is.


I, for one, am very happy they skipped the training arcs. In Ali Baba's case, we got to know what his exact problem was, and we know that he could get it fixed fighting in the Colosseum and learning how to control his magoi under a competent tutor. The details, in this case, don't really matter, I would say. He know the problem, and we know he found a way/people who could fix the problem. I would go as far as to say that we don't even need a flashback to Ali Baba's training, as I don't think it would add a whole lot to his character or the story.

Mor's is a little less straightforward. All we know is she went to find her people and her land to learn of her heritage and find a (sort of) purpose for herself in her world. I would think that if she does show up here, she would need a flashback of some sort showing she figured out a solution to the problem. We don't need to see her actually going through the process, but some indication that she found what she was looking for would be nice.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 24, 2012)

blueblip said:


> I, for one, am very happy they skipped the training arcs. In Ali Baba's case, we got to know what his exact problem was, and we know that he could get it fixed fighting in the Colosseum and learning how to control his magoi under a competent tutor. The details, in this case, don't really matter, I would say. He know the problem, and we know he found a way/people who could fix the problem. I would go as far as to say that we don't even need a flashback to Ali Baba's training, as I don't think it would add a whole lot to his character or the story.


 Can't particularly say I care about any of that. 

Sometimes a chapter or two about a character doing stuff can be just as fun. I enjoy reading stuff like that as much as the main story and Ohtaka so far hasn't disappointed, so I'd think she could pull off an interesting read. Even then, it's not like it's impossible for an author to make it relevant to what's going on and make us anticipate the arc even more.

I would've liked to see them doing their thing but I look forward to how Ohtaka's going to show the results of their training.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 24, 2012)

Home next chapter is all about Alibaba, no one cares about Alladin.
Inb4someonecares.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 24, 2012)

Next chapter is about Fanalis women being awesome. And on Alibaba's dick.


----------



## Roman (Dec 24, 2012)

blueblip said:


> I, for one, am very happy they skipped the training arcs. In Ali Baba's case, we got to know what his exact problem was, and we know that he could get it fixed fighting in the Colosseum and learning how to control his magoi under a competent tutor. The details, in this case, don't really matter, I would say. He know the problem, and we know he found a way/people who could fix the problem. I would go as far as to say that we don't even need a flashback to Ali Baba's training, as I don't think it would add a whole lot to his character or the story.



True, even I can't really see much being covered in the way of Alibaba's training considering the last we'd seen of him, right after his fight with Garda, the main issue with his training was to actually master his magoi and to unify the dual nature, given how he inherited Cassim's power. He seemed to have resolved that after Garda, so I would think the only other thing for him to have learned is the same kind of magoi manipulation Sinbad had learned. I think one flashback would be enough to explain this much.



blueblip said:


> Mor's is a little less straightforward. All we know is she went to find her people and her land to learn of her heritage and find a (sort of) purpose for herself in her world. I would think that if she does show up here, she would need a flashback of some sort showing she figured out a solution to the problem. We don't need to see her actually going through the process, but some indication that she found what she was looking for would be nice.



I agree. Morgiana's plot would take a bit more time, especially because we've never seen anything of the Dark Continent. We've only heard of it through third parties. Seeing it directly from Mor's perspective would shed new light on the setting, not to mention how interesting it would be to see a former slave girl's adventure in her place of birth would be and how that would affect her. If Ohtaka will cover this in a flashback, it would have to be much longer than Alibaba's, if it's not going to be a rewinding in the timeline to show Mor's adventure while Aladdin was training in Magnoshuttat.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Dec 25, 2012)

I proud of the popularity this manga has gained. It needs its own subsection by the end of 2013.


----------



## OS (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope it doesn't end here


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 26, 2012)

aladin > Mor >>> Alibaba

Hope he aint like in balbad, or imma be upset.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 26, 2012)

Is it only me or does al Sarmien represent in what we call Today the free masons/knight Templars/illuminati? You know,controlling the world from the shadows? 

If so,should we expect the introduction of something like an anti-Christ and stuff?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 26, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Is it only me or does al Sarmien represent in what we call Today the free masons/knight Templars/illuminati? You know,controlling the world from the shadows?
> 
> *If so,should we expect the introduction of something like an ani-Christ and stuff? *


*
*
Pretty sure that's Judal.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 26, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Pretty sure that's Judal.



Interesting  but I think judal might get TNJ'd in the end. What I had in mind is someone that is the embodiment of evil.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 26, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Interesting  but I think judal might get TNJ'd in the end. What I had in mind is *someone that is the embodiment of evil*.


Gyokouen. I do not see her getting TnJ'd. Ever. The bitch had her own children slaughtered, she's not getting redeemed.


----------



## Roman (Dec 26, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Is it only me or does al Sarmien represent in what we call Today the free masons/knight Templars/illuminati? You know,controlling the world from the shadows?
> 
> If so,should we expect the introduction of something like an anti-Christ and stuff?



Sort of, tho I don't think they're really in as much control of everything in the world as Templars are portrayed to in Assassin's Creed, for instance. They're pretty much getting there tho, what with their apparent clarevoyance to see darkness where it exists and having a strong influence of possibly the strongest empire in the world currently.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 26, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Is it only me or does al Sarmien represent in what we call Today the free masons/knight Templars/illuminati? You know,controlling the world from the shadows?
> 
> If so,should we expect the introduction of something like an anti-Christ and stuff?



Weren't you the one who called me retarded when I originally introduced this theory months ago...? But yeah, Al Sarmen are clearly inspired by the Jew Illuminati conspiracy theory.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

> No magi this week
> Should be back next week.



 third eye panel


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> third eye panel



 man that's a disappointment. Hopefully,the next chapter justifies the break.


----------



## Roman (Dec 29, 2012)

No big deal. Ohtaka makes the best fucking manga there is. Let her take a break if it means more awesome Magi the week after


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Freedan said:


> No big deal. Ohtaka makes the best fucking manga there is. Let her take a break if it means more awesome Magi the week after



Just reminding you that Ohtaka made this piece of trash. 


I mean I love Magi, but to be honest I'm really nervous while reading it knowing that Ohtaka is capable of just making a complete piece of shit. Hopefully it doesn't lose it's quality and stays top notch though. At it's current rate it has the potential to be second to Hunter x Hunter as best manga ever.


----------



## Shade (Dec 29, 2012)

I currently read One Piece, HXH, Beelzebub, Toriko, Claymore, D Gray Man, The Breaker, Vagabond, Soul Eater, Onepunch Man, Green Blood, Hajime no Ippo and Shaman King Flowers i.e. strong dose of shonen and comedy with a pinch of seinen. Is it likely this manga's for me?


----------



## Roman (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> I mean I love Magi, but to be honest I'm really nervous while reading it knowing that Ohtaka is capable of just making a complete piece of shit. Hopefully it doesn't lose it's quality and stays top notch though. At it's current rate it has the potential to be second to Hunter x Hunter as best manga ever.



Just because the author made one bad series doesn't mean Magi shouldn't gain recognition or shouldn't be deemed as good a series as any other one may or may not like. Personally, I prefer Magi to HxH if only by a little, and I won't deny that Togashi is the better author given all the series he's written to date where absolutely fantastic by any standard. But we're not here to compare Magi to HxH, but just to talk about Magi (something I thought was established some time ago already).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Shade said:


> I currently read One Piece, HXH, Beelzebub, Toriko, Claymore, D Gray Man, The Breaker, Vagabond, Soul Eater, Onepunch Man, Green Blood, Hajime no Ippo and Shaman King Flowers i.e. strong dose of shonen and comedy with a pinch of seinen. Is it likely this manga's for me?



Yes yes yes, and more yes. Especially if you enjoy One Piece, HxH, and Shaman King. The series is easily the funniest shonen I've ever read, it has comparable awesome world building to One Piece, and the storytelling is similar to HxH in my opinion. It's geat.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Just because the author made one bad series doesn't mean Magi shouldn't gain recognition or shouldn't be deemed as good a series as any other one may or may not like. Personally, I prefer Magi to HxH if only by a little, and I won't deny that Togashi is the better author given all the series he's written to date where absolutely fantastic by any standard. But we're not here to compare Magi to HxH, but just to talk about Magi (something I thought was established some time ago already).




I'm not saying that, I mean I love Magi. But **EDIT: REMOVED THIS PART AS TO NOT START UP A FLAME WAR** But I'm just saying that Ohtaka isn't the best mangaka. She's a great one but I'm definitely nervous that she might accidentally fuck up somewhere along with Magi.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

My question is; how can a Mangaka improved so much from a series to another one. Did this happen before? The gap between the two is wow.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> My question is; how can a Mangaka improved so much from a series to another one. Did this happen before? The gap between the two is wow.



Yu Yu Hakusho to Hunter x Hunter
I mean YYH was decent but it was never anything amazing, I mean it had great characters and fights but the plot and everything else was a bit average, Hunter x Hunter is a true masterpiece though. 

Also
Hiromu Arakawa did Hero Tales which I thought was complete shit but then she made Fullmetal Alchemist which is a near masterpiece.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Yu Yu Hakusho to Hunter x Hunter
> I mean YYH was decent but it was never anything amazing, I mean it had great characters and fights but the plot and everything else was a bit average, Hunter x Hunter is a true masterpiece though.
> 
> Also
> Hiromu Arakawa did Hero Tales which I thought was complete shit but then she made Fullmetal Alchemist which is a near masterpiece.



YYH was good imo but yes HxH is much better. I have never read Hero Tales.


----------



## urca (Dec 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> My question is; how can a Mangaka improved so much from a series to another one. Did this happen before? The gap between the two is wow.



I think it all comes down to trial and error. This mangaka proved to learn from the mistakes. Another thing that helps drastically is reading stories, because reading helps understanding a construction of a plot, and how to deal with characters and stuff like that.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> YYH was good imo but yes HxH is much better. I have never read Hero Tales.



I don't think the gap between HxH and YYH is THAT great TBH...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I don't think the gap between HxH and YYH is THAT great TBH...



Well you're wrong. YYH is awesome, I can't deny that. But it and HxH are in completely different leagues.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

urca said:


> I think it all comes down to trial and error. This mangaka proved to learn from the mistakes. Another thing that helps drastically is reading stories, because reading helps understanding a construction of a plot, and how to deal with characters and stuff like that.


 Yes, great post..



Furious George said:


> I don't think the gap between HxH and YYH is THAT great TBH...


 I disagree with you in this one even tho you are not the first one who pointed this out to me.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2012)

Eh, its just me. I think I like YYH a lot more than most people and HxH a lot less.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Eh, its just me. I think I like YYH a lot more than most people and HxH a lot less.



fair enough.... btw where is my Magi review?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, I did mention something like that a while ago... probably not going to happen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Oh yeah, I did mention something like that a while ago... probably not going to happen.



screw you!!!!

anyway, I can't wait for the next magi chapter.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> screw you!!!!



Since you asked nicely I'll do a short overview.  

*Pros: *

-VERY good characterization, especially for a battle shounen. Characters are rich and believable. 

- Great world-building and politics.

- Plot is unfolding beautifully, the seemingly simplistic "good rukh/bad rukh" dynamic playing well off of very un-simple characters. 

*Cons: *

- Artwork, particularly character design, is nothing special. It has its moments... the detail on the gold and jewelry is always pretty and some of the monsters look awesome, but in general a lot of stuff in Magi looks samey... and its easy to confuse one character for the other. 

- Aladdin/Alibaba's bromance is very shounen-typical... in other words, not very well-done. I feel like very early on they became soulmates far too fast and with far too little cause. Relationships should be built over time and through trials but too often it seems like in shounen they just "happen"... and it really undercuts the themes of friendships if the friendships themselves don't feel real. 

- Fights in general are not very good, though they are getting better. I think we've reached a point in modern manga where huge, earth-destroying elemental attacks are not terribly impressive anymore. Magi relies on them ALOT and at times they are big to the point of not even understanding what you're looking at. 

*Bottom Line*: There is far more to love here than there is to hate... and what there is to hate seems to be getting better with time anyway. Magi starts off like (let's face it) an Arabian One Piece but quickly becomes so, so much more. Magi is a series that has well-earned all of its praise.

---------------

Happy?


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 29, 2012)

Shade said:


> I currently read One Piece, HXH, Beelzebub, Toriko, Claymore, D Gray Man, The Breaker, Vagabond, Soul Eater, Onepunch Man, Green Blood, Hajime no Ippo and Shaman King Flowers i.e. strong dose of shonen and comedy with a pinch of seinen. Is it likely this manga's for me?



this manga, tower of god, vinland saga, berserk. you will like them all.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 30, 2012)

Shade said:


> I currently read One Piece, HXH, Beelzebub, Toriko, Claymore, D Gray Man, The Breaker, Vagabond, Soul Eater, Onepunch Man, Green Blood, Hajime no Ippo and Shaman King Flowers i.e. strong dose of shonen and comedy with a pinch of seinen. Is it likely this manga's for me?



Ctrl + F Bleach.

Bleach not found.

Preparing proton cannons.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Dec 30, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Ctrl + F Bleach.
> 
> Bleach not found.
> 
> Preparing proton cannons.



Bleach is pretty horrible.


----------



## Shade (Dec 30, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> this manga, tower of god, vinland saga, berserk. you will like them all.



Been planning on reading Vinland Saga and Bersek for quite some time so that's great to hear. 

Be back when I'm caught up to Magi.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 30, 2012)

XxShadowxX said:


> Bleach is pretty horrible.



Opposite day already ?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 31, 2012)

XxShadowxX said:


> Bleach is pretty horrible.



I must say that while it droped its quality drastically it can still be entertaining, and it was doing very well up until the end of the soul society arc, something like this can happen to any shonen. This new arc is actually being quite good despite Kubo still trolling some characters.

I find amazing how Magi fans treat other series as if they were inferior when most of them were as good in the first 200 chapters, it's just that not every writer can keep the quality for 6 to 10 years


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 31, 2012)

Agree with powerful lord on this one. Manga and especially long running ones are like the stock market,they have their ups and downs. 

Hopefully,magi can keep the streak running for sometime now.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 2, 2013)

Isn't there any new chapter this week?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 2, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Isn't there any new chapter this week?



3 weeks break


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2013)

Ch. 168 is out now.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 6, 2013)

isn't magi published in WSJ? or is it a late release?

I guess Aladdin will do something frithening.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 6, 2013)

"At most they can do things like float in the air and produce rain"

Seriously, there's not keeping yourself informed and then there's this... Magicians evolved their magic decades ago and it's hardly a secret or anything. Who the hell let this guy be in charge?


----------



## Melodie (Jan 6, 2013)

Worth the wait.


----------



## urca (Jan 6, 2013)

The translator's Arabic has fucked me in the eyes -_-"

Arabic isn't written like this, you either write Arabic correctly or don't, but it's probably a keyboard issue. For example:
Borg: They write it in Arabic as: ج ب ر, when it's برج. Arabic doesn't have seperate writing systems like English where you can write without linking the letters, you HAVE to link the letters, otherwise, nobody will read what you write.

Anyway, amazing chapter but it was too short for me


----------



## X-Drake (Jan 6, 2013)

This chapter is the only chapter in a long time that gave me that feeling at the end of frustration of wanting to see whats next. GAHHH
I just wanna see the Finalis kick through the barrier.

And yeah the arabic is F'd.

Shit is getting real.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 6, 2013)

As a person who also knows how to speak and write arabic perfectly. [even though it's not my main language] I agree. But as you said, it's either a keyboard issue or coding. Probably the latter, as I had that problem few times [with other languages as well]. Their effort is still appreciated, so  it would be rude to nitpick on a minor thing. [I actually had problem with the sudden change with the countries names]


----------



## Wrath (Jan 6, 2013)

urca said:


> The translator's Arabic has fucked me in the eyes -_-"
> 
> Arabic isn't written like this, you either write Arabic correctly or don't, but it's probably a keyboard issue. For example:
> Borg: They write it in Arabic as: ج ب ر, when it's برج. Arabic doesn't have seperate writing systems like English where you can write without linking the letters, you HAVE to link the letters, otherwise, nobody will read what you write.
> ...


You should email them to say that. It's clear that they're trying to use the correct names, based on the changes they made in this chapter, so they'd probably appreciate the help.


----------



## X-Drake (Jan 6, 2013)

Finalis, the magoi warrior clan and Alibaba gonna wreck some shit.

Aladin gonna beat the chancellor, and then Kou will enter the scene.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 6, 2013)

Magi war arcs are the best


----------



## aegon (Jan 6, 2013)

X-Drake said:


> Not really, as said they wrote it Jeem - Ra - ba ( ج رب) which backwards is Ba-Ra-Jeem (ب رج)but arabic is not written like english, its right to left. Should be  برج
> 
> So they broke the letters up and wrote it to match the enlgish...Its minor as most would be reading the english and the details mean nothing. Unless the arabic scan they wrote like that, it would be a mess lol
> 
> If you get what I mean.



The typesetter messed up the arabic text. He probably doesn't have any confidence with it. It is not the fault of the guy who helped sense-scan.


----------



## X-Drake (Jan 6, 2013)

aegon said:


> The typesetter messed up the arabic text. He probably doesn't have any confidence with it. It is not the fault of the guy who helped sense-scan.



I know, I agree. When I said its minor, I meant its not an issue. English Slang, if something's minor its not something to worry about. ^_^

I can't typeset, trans or clean or scan, so I ain't hating on no one that helped bring this chapter out. I thank them, I enjoyed it...Just highlighting what the other guy meant...

But its all good.

_
side note, interesting Bolg (防壁魔法, Borugu)  is more like Burj. But that means tower. Don't get how it can be a tower, but thats where it originates from...Meh.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dat War!!!!


----------



## Dark Travis (Jan 7, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> isn't magi published in WSJ? or is it a late release?


Magi is serialized in Shonen Sunday.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

who do you guys think, is going to win this war?


----------



## steveht93 (Jan 7, 2013)

None,both sides are gonna wear them self out and then the fucking kou empire is gonna come and reap the profite. Im gonna be pissed at the kou if that happens  not that I won't do the same if I had the chance 

I'm liking DAT Scheherazade  I thought she was gonna act all cute and shit and sit back and do nothing,but no,she is leading her army and telling them bitches what to do like a boss


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> None,both sides are gonna wear them self out and then the fucking kou empire is gonna come and reap the profite. Im gonna be pissed at the kou if that happens  not that I won't do the same if I had the chance
> 
> *I'm liking DAT Scheherazade  I thought she was gonna act all cute and shit and sit back and do nothing,but no,she is leading her army and telling them bitches what to do like a boss*


 yeah lol, She is like Oh really? be ready bitches


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 7, 2013)

I think Mor will show up, stop both sides like its nothing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I think Mor will show up, stop both sides like its nothing.



I would not mind this


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 7, 2013)

Am I supposed to be hyped?
We all know, Alibaba could solo this bunch of rowdy titty bouncing magicians.

Wheres the challenge?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 7, 2013)

^lol what?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry I was speaking spanish.

In English:
Alibaba.
Solo.
Puny.
Magicians.


----------



## leokiko (Jan 8, 2013)

Magi and Onepunch-Man were the best mangas I've read in 2012, hope they keep the same level of quality, which seems to be the case here with Magi.


----------



## Roman (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking forward to next week. Seems like Scheherazade has something in store for the magicians, and I doubt they could handle a seasoned Magi. Even better, there's also Alibaba and we've yet to see the full extent of Alexius's power along with the Fanalis company. We haven't seen Leam unleash their true strength yet while Mogamet is going all out from the start. That will prove to be his downfall.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 8, 2013)

I guess Scheherazade's trump card are The Fanalis Corps since I think they will be the one responsible for destroying the barrier as well as they will neutralize the high level magicians.


----------



## Roman (Jan 8, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> I guess Scheherazade's trump card are The Fanalis Corps since I think they will be the one responsible for destroying the barrier as well as they will neutralize the high level magicians.



I wonder why Mogamet would've sent his top magicians at the start tho. It makes me wonder if there isn't something else he has in store for them should they fail to keep Laem at bay. He did describe them as his elite, which is interesting.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jan 8, 2013)

Well just hope nothing will happen to Myer, I really like her for some reasons !!


----------



## Six* (Jan 8, 2013)

Man, the latest chapter was really intense.

I wonder if Aladdin's undoing of Magnoshutatt's magic source will lead to its downfall. Like removing its shield or something.

And then there's the Kou empire on the horizon... 

The only way to get out of this is to literally move magnoshutatt. And since we're dealing with Magicians here I think its doable. Float the city or something.


----------



## 8 (Jan 8, 2013)

i suspect magnostatts defense is (or will be) powered by the magoi of people living underground and it will take a huge toll on them.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 8, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I wonder why Mogamet would've sent his top magicians at the start tho. It makes me wonder if there isn't something else he has in store for them should they fail to keep Laem at bay. He did describe them as his elite, which is interesting.



I guess he wants a quick crushing victory. Also, I think he believes his shield is impregnable since his enemies are just GOI which he think doesn't possess much threat.


----------



## Phertt (Jan 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm liking DAT Scheherazade  I thought she was gonna act all cute and shit and sit back and do nothing,but no,she is leading her army and telling them bitches what to do like a boss


She has such a sexy, sinister smile in the last panel


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 8, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Sorry I was speaking spanish.
> 
> In English:
> Alibaba.
> ...



I repeat.

lol what.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 9, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Am I supposed to be hyped?
> We all know, Alibaba could solo this bunch of rowdy titty bouncing magicians.
> 
> Wheres the challenge?





ensoriki said:


> Sorry I was speaking spanish.
> 
> In English:
> Alibaba.
> ...



Ensoriki love for Alibaba has no bound..


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 10, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> I guess he wants a quick crushing victory. Also, I think he believes his shield is impregnable since his enemies are just GOI which he think doesn't possess much threat.



He's fighting two kingdoms supported by the strongest type of Magicians.
His confidence makes no sense.They've shown nothing so far that doesn't make it look like Sinbad & Co couldn't come in and wreck face by themselves let alone an entire army like Laem and watchamacallit land.
Presumably the real threat is the Black Rukh they are about to employ because right now? This is nothing.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So basically the Laem empire breaks through the Bolg without the finalis and the dungeon conquers. So now the chancellor is going to use his trump card (cliff-hanger), that will not stand a chance against the Finalis and the Dungeon conquers.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 13, 2013)

^ and people think I'm talking shit when I say Alibaba would solo.
The town is overrated as fuark, chancellor thinks he's big shit but he's not, the Black Rukh has to come into this, for Alladdin and Alibaba to stop it together and possibly Mor.
The real interest is the princes who are on their way, not this old fart.
Best case scenario old fart goes insane from the Rukh and gets a power-up.
The current magicians will hold off this retard army, once the real forces come in they'll fall like dominoes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2013)

Ch. 169 is out now.


----------



## 8 (Jan 14, 2013)

this chapter convinced me. scheherazade is BOSS! and down with those puny magicians.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

I like this war and Magi gray as ever... I dunno who is wrong here lol


----------



## Roman (Jan 14, 2013)

Mogamet being proven wrong turn after turn that Goi aren't more than cattle. Scheherazade is about to show him who's real boss 

I still say this: considering Magnostadt has unleashed its elite and Reim hasn't, and in light of the fact they just revealed a serious trump card, I seriously doubt Mogamet is gonna come out of this victorious.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 14, 2013)

^ Indeed. And considering it's a shounen and he is a powerful old man, he is bound to die sooner or later (a very annoying trope to me). This confrontation is perfect for that turn of events. Even if he changes his view on Goi/politics it'd be on his deathbed. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 14, 2013)

Speaking of which where is Garda? He should meet Aladdin.
- If not Flashbacks than it will be references to, if black rukh appears what do you think they're going to reference? Casim and the princess.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 14, 2013)

so, I guess the magicians will leave the Middleearth Magiverse in the end? 

Now, I'm really curious what Aladdin will do to stop that. I hope he won't do that with a book


----------



## Roman (Jan 14, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Speaking of which where is Garda? He should meet Aladdin.
> - If not Flashbacks than it will be references to, if black rukh appears what do you think they're going to reference? Casim and the princess.



No doubt there will be references, just not flashbacks. The Black Rukh will also definitely appear. What with Matal's speech about how they refuse to live with a fate where they will be part of either the Reim or Kou empire, it sounds too much like Al Sarmen talk.

As for Garda, the beast (and I mean that in an awesome way ) is prolly below deck on the ship where Alibaba was before. Right now, she's prolly with him on the battlefield waiting for the right moment to appear with the Fanalis corps :33


----------



## X-Drake (Jan 14, 2013)

That Scheherazade... 

So the Finalis gonna come with the galidator corps to beat the elite magicians turned dark djinnn.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't know, feel obvious that there will be something that will interfere this war soon rather than having an outright winner.


----------



## Roman (Jan 14, 2013)

FrozenHeart said:


> I don't know, feel obvious that there will be something that will interfere this war soon rather than having a outright winner.



Are you thinking the Kou empire will get involved in the middle of things? Personally, I find it makes more sense for the Kou Empire to attack after the battle is done and the victor has exhausted their resources in that battle. Either that or they will attack Reim's capital while the bulk and the best of Reim's forces are in Magnostadt.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Are you thinking the Kou empire will get involved in the middle of things? Personally, I find it makes more sense for the Kou Empire to attack after the battle is done and the victor has exhausted their resources in that battle. Either that or they will attack Reim's capital while the bulk and the best of Reim's forces are in Magnostadt.



Both are viable tactics for the Kou Empire, and I doubt they'll do anything drastically different from that. Couldn't put a bet on which one, though.


----------



## Roman (Jan 14, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Both are viable tactics for the Kou Empire, and I doubt they'll do anything drastically different from that. Couldn't put a bet on which one, though.



I'd put my money on the former in all honesty. I can definitely see Gyokuen waiting until the match is finished just to watch either Matal or Scheherazade die (and orgasm from the sight of it), then coming in to finish off whoever is still alive herself. 

It's also strategically more sound to get rid of the leadership first here. Generally, destroy the leadership, and the rest of the empire is easy pickings, especially when Reim's military is so displaced from home. That will also make invading the Reim empire a lot easier later. Take Reim now when its main forces are concentrated elsewhere, and the biggest threat is still there to retaliate.

Secondly, Magnostadt is geographically closer to the Kou empire. Kou's forces will be less exhausted from journeying before battle if they decide to wait for the fight between Reim and Magnostadt to finish than if they were to march into Reim directly.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2013)

Gyouken? I thought Prince Kouha was in-charge with the whole affair between them and Magnoshuttat.


----------



## Roman (Jan 14, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Gyouken? I thought Prince Kouha was in-charge with the whole affair between them and Magnoshuttat.



True, but Gyokuen is still the Empress of all of the Kou Empire now. I'm guessing she'd have at least some authority over Kouha's decisions.

Either way, I don't see Kouha doing anything differently here either. He just wouldn't take orgasmic pleasure from the matter is all.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 14, 2013)

I imagine Al Sarmen are going to come and take all the valuable magic stuff from Magnostadt before the Reim Empire destroys it. They're the "real" enemies, after all.

Aladdin is going to stop Mogamett from using his powers to kill the army, and at this point he's really their only hope. This is the end of Aladdin's training arc as well, so he's bound to get a chance to show off a little.


----------



## Roman (Jan 14, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I imagine Al Sarmen are going to come and take all the valuable magic stuff from Magnostadt before the Reim Empire destroys it. They're the "real" enemies, after all.
> 
> Aladdin is going to stop Mogamett from using his powers to kill the army, and at this point he's really their only hope. This is the end of Aladdin's training arc as well, so he's bound to get a chance to show off a little.



Al Sarmen is really close with the Kou Empire, is it not? It would make sense for them to do so while the Kou Empire battles what's left of whoever wins this current battle if it comes down to that.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 14, 2013)

Also we're bound to get some magicians turning to the dark rukh from watching their country being destroyed, so Al Sarmen will snap them up too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Kou Empire sneaky attack is possible.. I can see them attack both sides to kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## leokiko (Jan 14, 2013)

I just want the Fanalis squad to get there.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 14, 2013)

leokiko said:


> I just want the Fanalis squad *Morgiana* to get there.


Fixed for the only Fanalis that matters


----------



## leokiko (Jan 14, 2013)

blueblip said:


> Fixed for the only Fanalis that matters


So true. Though she's probably chilling with Yunan on the rift right about now 

...I hope not though, I miss her.

Hope her new appearance is as nopan as ever.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 14, 2013)

Even though the purpose of this chapter, the belief of the two as to what normal people are, isn't all that new (hell, I just got done reading Code:Breaker which has something similar), it still managed to keep me interested and want to see their ideologies clash. Damn good show. I like Magi more and more each chapter.


----------



## X-Drake (Jan 14, 2013)

Mu can more than handle the Kou prince. His numbers and the laem are more than the kou, as thats only some of the kou.


----------



## Roman (Jan 14, 2013)

X-Drake said:


> Mu can more than handle the Kou prince. His numbers and the laem are more than the kou, as thats only some of the kou.



I don't doubt they could if they were in perfect health. But things could very easily be different after a battle against some of the strongest magicians in the world who may very likely also be able to use Black Rukh and create several Black Djinn practically out of thin air. Perhaps Mu and the Fanalis squad could defeat them, but I don't imagine it'll be easy. Add the Kou Royalty and their armies, and the odds would weigh heavily against them.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 14, 2013)

Kouha said that the two body guards he had were capable magicians, and considering that the Kou empire has dungeon monsters, I think he could put up a decent battle.



Freedan said:


> but Gyokuen is still the Empress of all of the Kou Empire now. I'm guessing she'd have at least some authority over Kouha's decisions.



Well, now that the Kou empire is cut in two, I don't think she have the authority to do so.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jan 14, 2013)

So people say that Mogamet will use his secret weapon to go against Laem and will get crushed again when the Finalis come. I think it's still too soon and Mogamet doesn't look desperate enough to use it. Remember that Magnoshuttat is well known for their magic tools, I think they will use these to go against Laem's gun powder, and save the black rukh for the Finalis. Also the magicians seem to be OOC this chap, they can easily blow away those gun powder by manipulating wind or something, or just simply blow them up before they touch the barrier.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 15, 2013)

> So people say that Mogamet will use his secret weapon to go against Laem and will get crushed again when the Finalis come.


I thing Laem/Reim will be helpless even at their best against Mogamet's last (Black Rukh) weapon/tactics and it'd be Alladin who'd contribute the most in personally stopping him, not Finalis or Scheherezade.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 15, 2013)

Laem's counterattack with the gunpowder and whatnot kinda let me down, I mean get Laem empire doesn't focus strictly on magic while the opposing nation does but in terms of _showing off_ Mogamett's team won.

But anyway, can't wait for Aladdin to show up and start regulating


----------



## Roman (Jan 15, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Well, now that the Kou empire is cut in two, I don't think she have the authority to do so.



Since when was that at all the case? Kouha wants to act on his own, this is true, but the Kou empire was never officially split in two following some kind of strife between mother and son from what I remember. Technically, they're still acting under the same empire. Where are you getting this from?


----------



## belkrax (Jan 15, 2013)

I just wanted to say that i love Scheherezade.

That face with the "i really hate you" HNNG


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2013)

If Magomett becomes a Black Djinn, not even the Fanalis are going to take him down easily. If he's going to be defeated in that state without TNJ, I'd venture to guess Scheherezade would have to intervene directly to defeat him or Aladdin would have to remove his limiters.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jan 16, 2013)

Just read this chapter.

I like that Rem Magi and the philosophy she expressed more than Mogamet's.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 16, 2013)

Neither laem or the magicians are winning the war. 

Is it not obvious that Aladdin is going to stop it, and the Kou will probably show up after he does to try and take them both out.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 19, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Since when was that at all the case? Kouha wants to act on his own, this is true, but the Kou empire was never officially split in two following some kind of strife between mother and son from what I remember. Technically, they're still acting under the same empire. Where are you getting this from?



Yeah, they weren't officially cut in two, but they're kind of. Hakuryuu's entire plan is to cut the Kou empire in two. the two panels at the top suggests that it's cut in two, and Hakuei even reaffirms that, the Kou empire is going to be split in two.


---

Off-topic: This manga is licensed, right? If it is, does anybody know an online website that sells Magi volumes? :33


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 19, 2013)

I hate Scheherezade and dumbdouch I hope both of them lose the war and I have a theory of al sarmen wants to get the magicians for creating better and more powerful dark D jinn


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 19, 2013)

Ch. 170 is out now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2013)

Hell yeah, it's only a matter of time before Aladdin and Alibaba wil meet. Can't wait to see what the Fanalis Corps have in store for us. Let the carnage begin.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have to say, the only real critique I have of this manga is the relative predictability of the battles. . . hopefully the next few chapters will shake things up in such a way that isn't anticipated.  Not that its unenjoyable, just haven't had that "holy f-" moment.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2013)

This current chapter had a pretty big holy fuck moment.


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2013)

holy shit dem weapons 

i just caught back up, but damn that was fucking awesome


----------



## steveht93 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow..I actually shuddered reading this chapter. Just watching thousands of men getting incinerated by a black machine of destruction is not a pleasant sight. Ohtaka's war arc has easily outdone those of the HST. It feels like watching the alies from world war II storming the Normandy with gattling guns mowing them down. 


I hope that the finalis will turn that shit to scrap metal.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep, totally called it that Magno is going to use magic weapons, it's still too early for they to reveal black rukh and such. But damn that weapon sure is beast !!


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2013)

and the kou empire hasn't even started attack magnoshuta

i wonder what sort of secret weapon they have to deal with both of them at the same time

and the first day isn't even over yet


----------



## Patrick (Jan 20, 2013)

One of the best wars between nations I've ever read in a manga. There is already happening so much, yet there is much more going to happen. The fanalis looked awesome in the last panel btw.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Magic Nuke? old man confident? F Corp is there finally? omg lol


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 20, 2013)

Gotta say that big thing had me scratching my head. Couldn't really determine its shape, especially from different angles or even what it is. It looked like it had cables attached to it? And the gathering of magoi and firing it also seemed a little funky. Those things sort of ruined the big explosion for me.


----------



## X-Drake (Jan 20, 2013)

That suspense...I was so immersed in the chapter, ready to see Aladins response to the Finalis and them it ends....GAH I actually shouted a little smh

This war....That Gundam...Them Finalis


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 20, 2013)

Cool beans....but want to see if a certain King can full djinn equip yet or even just enhanced his partiality.


----------



## steveht93 (Jan 20, 2013)

I kinda wished that mu has said "SPARTANS!" at the last panel. Shit is about to get real next chapter. Not that it didn't,but finalis corps are gonna take it to another level.  If morgiana,a mere finalis hatchling,has so much power then I can't imagine what a full trained corp can do.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 20, 2013)

I think they're half-finalists though.
So they're not even on Morgianna's level.


----------



## armorknight (Jan 20, 2013)

Only Mu and his sister are halfs.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I think they're half-finalists though.
> So they're not even on Morgianna's level.



^Implying half bloods aren't as powerful as pure bloods.

Someone clearly hasn't seen Dragonball Z.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 20, 2013)

Mu's sister has ridiculous strength even though she's not a pure-blood. It won't end well for the magicians.


----------



## 8 (Jan 20, 2013)

finally some finalis action. can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Roman (Jan 20, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Yeah, they weren't officially cut in two, but they're kind of. Hakuryuu's entire plan is to cut the Kou empire in two. the two panels at the top suggests that it's cut in two, and Hakuei even reaffirms that, the Kou empire is going to be split in two.



That's not really a significant event by itself, and some time has already passed since then. If something major had happened within the Kou empire, I think we'd have already known about it by now. Hakuryuu is more of a wild card in the game between Kouen and Gyokuen. Regarding the war itself, ultimately both want to conquer Magnostadt albeit for different reasons. If it were Kouen, he would want to defeat Reim and Magnostadt to unify the world as one. Gyokuen would want to make them subservient to the Kou Empire (which isn't much different in the first place).

As for the new chapter, I think it's a given that magic tools would've come into play at one point. It's great to see the Fanalis are back in action. I wonder how they'll handle the WMD Mogamet created.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> ^Implying half bloods aren't as powerful as pure bloods.
> 
> Someone clearly hasn't seen Dragonball Z.



They arent. Mu has a vessel though so he is clearly the strongest


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 20, 2013)

Dat Fanalis Corps!!


----------



## Blunt (Jan 20, 2013)

Rohroh is gonna tear shit up.

I want Morgianna to kick his ass!


----------



## leokiko (Jan 20, 2013)

Where's Alibaba anyway.

And Mor? I miss her.


----------



## Pussy Monster (Jan 20, 2013)

A charging Fanalis corp is scary.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 20, 2013)

Well we know Alibaba is with the fanalis corps, but Morgiana is another question. Wasn't it supposed to be impossible for her to come back ?


----------



## leokiko (Jan 20, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> Well we know Alibaba is with the fanalis corps, but Morgiana is another question. *Wasn't it supposed to be impossible for her to come back ?*


Only if she agrees to let Yunan take her to the other side of the rift.


----------



## Roman (Jan 21, 2013)

leokiko said:


> Only if she agrees to let Yunan take her to the other side of the rift.



Watch how she overcomes the odds and makes it back after visiting the dark continent


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 21, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Watch how she overcomes the odds and makes it back after visiting the dark continent


By jumping over the rift like a baws.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought I saw a mecha at first. 

Glad to see that the Fanalis Corps are getting ready for action. They will surely wreck havoc next chapter.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 22, 2013)

Picked this up recently and have just caught up.
It has a good balance between comedy and action, and it looks at a grander scale than other series.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 22, 2013)

>Giant black Djin thing frying people
>Fanalis Corps not giving a single fuck
>Sounds good to me


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 22, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> I thought I saw a mecha at first.


I still can't see it as anything else.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 22, 2013)

I like how the djinn seem to contrast with the other designs in the series.


----------



## steveht93 (Jan 22, 2013)

Why are people calling it a djiin? It's clearly a mecha.


----------



## Roman (Jan 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Why are people calling it a djiin? It's clearly a mecha.



Yes. It looks more like a mecha than a Djinn to me. However, I do find the chances of it being made of Black Rukh pretty high considering its color.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ Chapter 171; text only_ 





Night 171: prey\\
1
Inserted text: the fanalis corps charge!\\
Sol: uoaaah\\aaaaah!!\\
Sol: gyah!\\
Sol: eeek!\\
Sol: Ah!\\
Sol: Guah\
Sol: Ah\\
Sol: Ah\\
Sol: they are not?\\
Sol: humans?!!!\\
2
roh: hahah this is splendid, captain! A long time passed since I felt like this?\\
roh: the actual feeling of being alive?!!!\\
3
roh: the actual feeling of being\\ born as a fanalis!!\\
roh: gauh\\
muron: I?m sure he is having an erection.\\
near her: he is totally excited\\
4
muron: I don?t like this? to lose themselves in excitement while fighting?\\
muron: that?s why the fanalis are such a savage race?\\
sol: shut up!\\
sol: you monster!!!\\
muron: you should shut the fuck up!!!\\
muron: you are just a fucking prey!!!\\
5
muron: ops, I must be refined, refined.\\
muron: otherwise I will ruin my brother?s reputation.\\
mu: well then,\\ where is him?\\
mu: ah?\\
mu: I found you!\\
6
mage: they are breaking in?\\
mage2: fire more shots, burn them to ashes!!\\
mage: It?s impossible!! We used it too much ?\\
mage: the necessary magoi to make this thing work is collected from the academic city?\\
mage: if it continues to forcibly absorb magoi, then?\\
mage: we cannot predict how many people in the ?\\
mage: ?5th level authorization district? will die?!!\\
mage: irene-sama?!?\\
irene: we don?t have any other choice?!!\\
7
irene: what!?\\
mage: someone is destroying the magoi supply lines?!!\\
irene: what?s the meaning of this?!? That boy is?!?\\
8
sfx: bang\\bang\\
mu: let?s go back together in Reim.\\
mu: Scheherazade-sama!!\\
ti: no,\\
ti: I don?t want to go back?\\
mu: let?s go back!!!\\
9
ti: I?m not?\\
ti: Scheherazade-sama!!\\
ti: I?m only one of her clones, but?\\
ti: I lived for just one year? and yet?\\
ti: I became?\\
ti: an independent human!\\
10
ti: that?s why I will not lose? even to you, Scheherazade-sama?s first subordinate,\\
ti: because I also made important people who I want to protect!!\\
ti: distortion (great flash)\\
mu: heh!!\\
mu: important people you say?\\ I?m glad for you.\\
mu: but you don?t understand.\\ you cannot live together with them.\\
ti: what?!?\\
mu: even the flow of time,\\
mu: the way your body is made,\\
mu: the fate you were given?\\
11
mu: they are all different from theirs?\\
mu: because they are unnatural!\\ and the same is for us?\\
mu: that?s why you shouldn?t be conceited.\\
mu: you should bear it in mind.\\
mu: and you shouldn?t avert your eyes from what you really are!!\\
ti: ? you are wrong?\\
ti: I want?\\ to be with them forever?!!!\\
mu: you still don?t understand!!?\\
12
mu: you are a monster, you cannot be a human.\\
mu: you are a life? that should not have been born in this world in the first place!!!\\
??: gyaah\\
13
mu: they will never accept you.\\
mu: those are the real feeling\\ of your ?precious people??\\
14
al: you are wrong.\\
al: titus-kun,\\
al: you are titus-kun,\\ our friend.\\
15
al: even if you are different from anyone else in the world,\\
al: even if you are alone?\\
al: there will be people who?\\
al: would just say that they don?t care about such things.\\ that?s what I think!\\
ti: ? a-?\\
16
ti: Aladdin.\\
17
al: let?s fight together.\\
muron: heh! That?s Reim?s traitor.\\
muron: is he really worth of such sympathy?\\
al: let?s think together about?\\
al: a solution.\\
mu: so, aladdin-kun,\\
mu: for what reason did you come here?\\
18
al: I came here?\\
al: to stop you?\\
al: and this sorrowful war!!\\
inserted text: finally the time to show aladdin?s power as magi has come!!\\


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2013)

Ch. 171 is out now.


----------



## Roharu (Jan 27, 2013)

As expected from the finalis. I don't mind at all that they all looked as savage as any other animals, after all, we could consider that behaviour tied up with their incredible strength. Of course just 'hybrid'  would be able to remain fully calm during this kind of war without much difficulty.

And Aladdin seems to be ready to fight them all.... man, just how powerful did he became?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 27, 2013)

Aladdin had better have something ready to get outta there with Titus considering the Fanalis are running through everything like a trackmeet.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 27, 2013)

Aladdin will solo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Omg Aladdin!!!!


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 27, 2013)

So refined.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2013)

Straight to the point.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


>



epic lines are epic.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 27, 2013)

He's going to fight the Finalis?
Oh come on, way to make them out to be bad people.

Where is Alibaba, there is literally no reason for this fight to happen.
Alladdin Alibaba roll deep with Sinbad, you can't just go and fight them, especially considering their heritage of a prince and a Magi.

This whole fight is stupid especially when there's other shit going on in the background to be concerned about.
I'll let it slide for now just to see Alladdin's enhanced powers but after that? This some bullshit.
Seriously where is Baba, it makes no sense that he is not here yet, surely if he can fight with a Finalis he shouldn't be taking forever to catch up to one....he's got a flipping flame sword.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Alibaba vs Aladdin Ensoriki.. Book it.. it is going to happen.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 27, 2013)

Would be a completely retarded fight now that Aladdin's magic has traversed pass just fire.


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't think it's a fight, but peacemaking.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 28, 2013)

> Oh come on, way to make them out to be bad people.



Well there is nothing that says they are good either. Getting boners from slaughtering others is hardly virtuous.

They are on opposing sides, that's enough for them to fight.

Aladdin is going to show off some skills and be stopped by Alibaba.


----------



## Roman (Jan 28, 2013)

To be fair, Aladdin's only partiality in this war is Titus's sake. He was also the one who stopped the Black Rukh Mecha from causing any more damage to Reim's side of the war after all. I still wager he wants to stop the war without taking either the side of Magnostadt or Reim. But he will take the side of his friends, as the final pages seem to demonstrate.


----------



## X-Drake (Jan 28, 2013)

Aladin is on no side. He will try stop it by fighting both.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 28, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


>



I know that I got a boner.


----------



## kluang (Jan 28, 2013)

This chapter shows how limited the magicians really are. They ran out of magic ( as much as they can safely spare ) pretty fast and then proceeded to get their asses handed to them. The author isn't shy about laying on the carnage, the question now is how long will this fight last ?

Aladdin is here talking about ending shit, and the Kou empire had yet to make an entrance.


----------



## Roman (Jan 28, 2013)

kluang said:


> This chapter shows how limited the magicians really are. They ran out of magic ( as much as they can safely spare ) pretty fast and then proceeded to get their asses handed to them. The author isn't shy about laying on the carnage, the question now is how long will this fight last ?
> 
> Aladdin is here talking about ending shit, and the Kou empire had yet to make an entrance.



As I said earlier in the thread, they will most likely only make an entrance when it's clear which of the two sides fighting each other is too weak to fight any more or better yet (for them) when the victor is decided and attack before the winner has time to recuperate from the battle. They could also attack Reim itself right now but I wager they'll attack Reim's leadership first, who happens to be at Magnostadt right now. This is assuming Reim will win. If not, Magnostadt will also be easier for them to conquer for obvious reasons.


----------



## steveht93 (Jan 28, 2013)

It won't take long before magnostad let hell break lose and put their black dijinn into action. 

I think it's also high time that alibaba comes in and fight along side his friend. That will be a sight to behold. Alladin and alibaba vs the world


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 28, 2013)

kluang said:


> This chapter shows how limited the magicians really are. They ran out of magic ( as much as they can safely spare ) pretty fast and then proceeded to get their asses handed to them. The author isn't shy about laying on the carnage, the question now is how long will this fight last ?
> 
> Aladdin is here talking about ending shit, and the Kou empire had yet to make an entrance.


I find it strange that Magnu didn't take the Fanalis into account when preparing for this war. The magacians obviously think too highly of themselfs. That they are superior to everyone.
They still think they can win wars just by using magic. Not realising that there are dungeon conquerors and other very strong people in the world that can do some serious work. Now it's a bunch of magicians against a Fanalis army. I'm sure Mogamet has something up his sleeve though.


----------



## Roman (Jan 28, 2013)

They haven't used the Black Rukh on themselves as of yet, and there haven't been any Black Djinn either. I imagine they'll only start resorting to that when they run out of actual Magoi (possibly exhausting all the Magoi and even the life out of every 5th level citizen).


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 28, 2013)

^That won't happen though. Didn't Aladdin cut of the cables connection to the 5th level district? So no more magoi sucking.


----------



## Roman (Jan 28, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> ^That won't happen though. Didn't Aladdin cut of the cables connection to the 5th level district? So no more magoi sucking.



I thought that was just toward the Black Rukh Mecha, but you're prolly right. In that case, we'll prolly see Magicians rely on the Black Rukh very soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Moglay said:


> I know that I got a boner.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 28, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I thought that was just toward the Black Rukh Mecha, but you're prolly right. In that case, we'll prolly see Magicians rely on the Black Rukh very soon.


Yeah, the cables are for supplying the mecha, but even though there's still magoi to be taken, I don't think they have the means to suck it out remotely and a delivery of some sort in the middle of a battlefield seems unlikely/dangerous.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 28, 2013)

Just a thought if Aladdin was powering that Weapon it would be Game over endless spams of the attack and it would probably be stronger to.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 3, 2013)

Ch.394


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 3, 2013)

Well fuck that was a crazy chapter. Next week can't come soon enough.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2013)

Won't be enough to put the Fanalis down, but I'm wondering if Aladdin will get his full power back before the war ends.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 3, 2013)

What a great move from the magicians..


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Won't be enough to put the Fanalis down, but I'm wondering if Aladdin will get his full power back before the war ends.



It looks like, to me at least, that that's what's going to happen next week.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 3, 2013)

a bit disappointed, at the moment it seems like this chapter could have been skipped and the next one put in its place.


----------



## X-Drake (Feb 3, 2013)

Am I the only one who dislikes the magnoshott and Alladin helping them, not stopping both sides?

I mean the chancellor and his thoughts are evil and Alladin shouldn't entertain them.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 3, 2013)

He said this chapter that their feelings can't change as long as Reim and Kou are constant threats.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm glad to see that this war wasn't going to become completely one sided as i thought once the Fanalis appeared.

Go magicians


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 3, 2013)

This manga doesn't stop on impressing. I wonder what full power aladdin is like now. Can not wait!


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2013)

X-Drake said:


> Am I the only one who dislikes the magnoshott and Alladin helping them, not stopping both sides?
> 
> I mean the chancellor and his thoughts are evil and Alladin shouldn't entertain them.



Stilzkin has a point but I agree. I'm not too pleased that Aladdin appears to have actually taken sides here rather than act as a neutral card in this war. Alibaba seems to be doing a better job of that by actually not fighting, tho I wager he'll make an appearance now that Aladdin is actually fighting. 

Sure, their feelings won't change so long as Reim and Kou remain threats to them, and annihilating them by letting the two Empires have their way with Magnostadt isn't an option for Aladdin, but fighting on their side would only incite more enmity toward the magicians and vice-versa. The cycle will continue and Magnostadt will keep on exploiting the 5th level Goi citizens while Reim and Kou will continue to fight them. 

What would've been better was to work out an agreement and for Reim to show that the Goi aren't just magic livestock who know nothing except for greed and violence, yet that's all Scheherazade showed Mogamett which only served to fuel each other's hatred for one another. Aladdin, I am disappoint.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 4, 2013)

And what would this attempt at an agreement accomplish? Nothing, is what. It would fail miserably. I know that and I'm sure you all know that, too. Both sides would just stick to their principals and fight, anyway. The only thing that would do is reaffirm both sides' desire to fight. We pretty much got that already.

Also, I don't see this as Aladdin taking sides. You can hardly afford to be peacemaker when they whipped out two pretty strong weapons- an Evangelion and the Fanalis. Aladdin isn't fighting on Magno's side because he believes they're is right. He's fighting on Magno's side because they're the ones being attacked and is trying to push Laem's forces back and stop this whole thing. Maybe once his powers return and he can prove he's a Magi he'll try to pacify things in a better way but right now he's just a magician kid. Not exactly in a position to do jack shit.


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> And what would this attempt at an agreement accomplish? Nothing, is what. It would fail miserably. I know that and I'm sure you all know that, too. Both sides would just stick to their principals and fight, anyway. The only thing that would do is reaffirm both sides' desire to fight. We pretty much got that already.
> 
> Also, I don't see this as Aladdin taking sides. You can hardly afford to be peacemaker when they whipped out two pretty strong weapons- an Evangelion and the Fanalis. Aladdin isn't fighting on Magno's side because he believes they're is right. He's fighting on Magno's side because they're the ones being attacked and is trying to push Laem's forces back and stop this whole thing. Maybe once his powers return and he can prove he's a Magi he'll try to pacify things in a better way but right now he's just a magician kid. Not exactly in a position to do jack shit.



The way I see it, the only way for Magnostadt to actually survive this battle against Reim is to actually reach a peaceful conclusion with Reim and handle the Kou empire with them because for all intents and purposes, they're the real threat here, what with their allegiance with Al Sarmen AND the fact practically all its leaders are dungeon conquerors. The only way for Magnostadt to survive at all in the long-run is to have alliances with Goi empires, but Mogamett, as we've seen before and as you reaffirm, is too prideful to reach such an alliance with Goi he believes are nothing more than tools and livestock. The best way to defeat him is to prove his ideals wrong. Scheherazade hasn't done that, and neither has Aladdin.

You do have a point about Aladdin tho, considering he hasn't actually killed anyone, but is rather focusing on keeping the Fanalis at bay. The question is, if they do manage to incapacitate the Fanalis with their water and lightning combo, will he do anything to stop the magicians from killing them? That's the real question but as you say, when he regains his power, then he'll be able to have more influence, tho I suspect the magicians won't look to him as favorably anymore.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2013)

If Laem has this much trouble against a small city-state, it will get OBLITERATED by the Kou empire. I don't get why Scheherazade thinks this is a good idea.


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2013)

Zaru said:


> If Laem has this much trouble against a small city-state, it will get OBLITERATED by the Kou empire. I don't get why Scheherazade thinks this is a good idea.



All the more reasons I think it would've been better to find a peaceful solution. Reim may actually need Magnostadt to fight the Kou Empire. Reim's technology with Magno's magical knowledge AND knowledge of the Black Rukh would've been incredibly useful.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 4, 2013)

Speaking of the water/lighting combo, the Fanalis emerging like a bunch of zombies was freaking badass, man.  Like, holy shit.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 4, 2013)

Zaru said:


> If Laem has this much trouble against a small city-state, it will get OBLITERATED by the Kou empire. I don't get why Scheherazade thinks this is a good idea.



I don't think they have been having that much trouble.

Magnostadt has a small number of strong forces which are difficult to deal with for the regular troops but one of Reim's specialized forces is enough ruin everything Magnostadt has.

I doubt the Finalis are the only special forces Laem has.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 4, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> Speaking of the water/lighting combo, the Fanalis emerging like a bunch of zombies was freaking badass, man.  Like, holy shit.



They are awesome. Still sure I have a boner. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously. Phone the hospital, it's been a week.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Magi continues to be the best ongoing shounen series in my eyes


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 4, 2013)

Where da fuck is alibaba? .-. 

Is Aladdin about to release some big ass magoi burst nuke?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 4, 2013)

Zaru said:


> If Laem has this much trouble against a small city-state, it will get OBLITERATED by the Kou empire. I don't get why Scheherazade thinks this is a good idea.



or the magicians are just boss.


----------



## Magician (Feb 7, 2013)

I wonder what Alibaba is going to do


----------



## Magician (Feb 8, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't think they have been having that much trouble.
> 
> Magnostadt has a small number of strong forces which are difficult to deal with for the regular troops but one of Reim's specialized forces is enough ruin everything Magnostadt has.
> 
> I doubt the Finalis are the only special forces Laem has.



They still have dungeon capturers. Overall I think it was a pretty bad decision for Magnostadt to wage war right now, especially with the Kou Empire on there asses. Like someone said earlier. The best thing for both of them is to join forces together and maybe with Sindria and their alliances to take on the Kou Empire. Maybe that's what Alladin and Alibaba are there for.

I wonder how Morgiana is going to fit in all of this


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)

Has Sinbad's story been translated yet?


----------



## xohoag (Feb 9, 2013)

When does the chapter usually come out? In a few hours?


----------



## Magician (Feb 9, 2013)

^ Yeah, I'm curious about that aswell


----------



## leokiko (Feb 10, 2013)

Translation is already out at mangahelpers, chapters should follow in a few hours(my guess, 'cuz it's almost always like that).


----------



## Magician (Feb 10, 2013)

Here are spoilers if you want to see them


*Spoiler*: __ 



Night 173: the king of beasts\\
1
inserted text: only a few members of the fanalis corps remain!\\
me: we lowered the number of the enemies?! Only a few of them remain! If we defeat them? it will be possible to make reim?s army retreat!\\
?: aladdin!\\
2
?: aladdin are you alright!?\\
sp: what?s wrong!?\\
al: I?m fine.\\ it?s only that?\\
al: ?everyone? is giving me as lot more magoi than before? so my body is not able to follow?\\
sp: what?!?\\
ap: the rukh is?!?\\
3
muron: tch\\
mu: yakto, razor, I leave everyone to you.\\
?: yes!\\
mu: rohroh, muron?\\
mu: let?s end this by ourselves.\\just remember that?\\
mu: we don?t have a lot of magoi?\\ we have to finish this in one go.\\
mur&roh: roger!!\\
4
mage: die you monsters!!!\\
roh: heh, those weak guys are loudly barking from a safe distance?\\
roh: people like you are the ones who piss me out the most!\\
muron: don?t become conceited,\\ you worms!!\\
mage: heh, what was that? They?\\
5
mage: what!?\\
roh: oraaaah!!\\
mage: what the hell are those techniques!?\\
6
me: a black radiance? metal vessels and household vessels from a djinn with? the 7th type(strength) of magic!!\\
mage: strength magic?!?\\
me: that?s right. strength magic is troublesome to deal with?\\ those techniques are invisible to the human eye and put into application the divine providence of this world.\\ with those techniques you can twist things, smash them, make them float or even influence the space itself\\
me: probably their metal vessel does the latter? it is able to project attacks.\\
mu: that?s right? the shock waves born from Barbados? metal vessel and household vessels?\\
mu: are able to fly to far places.\\ that?s why?\\
7
mu: there is no place for you to run?\\
mu: anymore.\\
8
sfx: gusha\\
sfx: pan\\
muron: don?t dare to run away!!!\\
9
11\\12\\13\\14
muron: who?s next!!?\\
roh: hey?\\
roh: hey!!\\
mage: eeek!!\\
roh: hey,\\ why don?t you try to bark just like before?\\ eh?\\
roh: loudly, pretty please?\\
mage: ah\\ah\\ah\\
roh: you thought that we just were little beasts that would not be able to reach you with their fangs, right??\\
roh: sorry to disappoint you~~~\\
mage: a-ah?\\ these guys are?!!\\
12
muron: die!!!\\
me: you will not go any further!!\\
roh: heh~~~?\\
12
roh: her shell is hard!\\
me: like hell that just one of your shots would break it!!\\
roh: so it seems!\\
me: wha?!?\\
13
mu: well then,\\
mu: let?s break the barrier and finish this.\\
mage: !! this is bad..\\ they are going toward the barrier?!!!\\
14
muron: destroy it!!!!\\
15
mage: stop them!!!!\\
mage: they broke the first barrier? by using several hundreds of gunpowder explosions, but?\\ now they are breaking it with only a few people?!?\\
mu: if we break this,\\
mu: we will?\\
me: stop?\\
mu: capture the capital at once.\\
ti: stop!!\\
16
muron: Magnostadt belongs to reim!!!\\
17
sp: what!!??\\
18
mu: who the hell?\\
mu: are they??\\
inserted text: finally?!!\\


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 10, 2013)

Two questions based off that last page
1. Do you think that's Ugo brought back to life? 
2. Does Alladin's body in that silhouette look taller to you? Perhaps he's turned into a Super Sayian type form?


----------



## Six* (Feb 11, 2013)

That was badass.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 11, 2013)

Fucking hell. Why such a cliffhanger? Need more.


Mu is turning out to be quite the badass though. Hope we see even more of him. And Ugo.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2013)

Badass chapter was badass


----------



## Magician (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the chapter...so badass 

Wish we didn't get another cliffhanger though


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 11, 2013)

Those were some Jojo-esque fabulous giants at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

Rohroh, Muron, and Mu must have had some fucked up lives to be as batshit as they are.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 11, 2013)

Having once been slaves and treated as killing machines probably does that to you.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesomeness from the Finalis corps... Ironic that the human beings chosen to fight the magicians are these monsters. Good job representing humanity guys.


----------



## The End (Feb 11, 2013)

The fanalis spoke earlier like they weren't quite human. Maybe they are a leftover "created species" by Yuan a previous magi to fight in a war? That might explain why he has personally separated them from the rest of the world.

I'm not really happy with Aladdins choice to help out this magic school though. I know both sides are in the wrong, but Aladdin HAS to know that they are killing countless humans through the use of these magic cannons. If I were him I'd go straight for the Chancellor and try to end it as quick as possible, they look at non-magic users as sub human trash afterall.


----------



## Six* (Feb 11, 2013)

Didn't Aladdin destroy the cables that connect to the magic cannons? And aladdin is only helping the magic school because they are the ones being attacked. Reim is the one doing the invading... Magnoshutatt is technically just defending themselves.

Had they not attacked, then probably Aladdin would have time to deal with the problems within the magic school.


----------



## Roman (Feb 11, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Awesomeness from the Finalis corps... Ironic that the human beings chosen to fight the magicians are these monsters. Good job representing humanity guys.



Like I said earlier in the thread, for Reim to be fighting Magnostadt is not the way to resolve their differences. Motamett's entire philosophy and belief around the Goi is centered on his opinion of how they know nothing but violence, greed and lust. The way they behave in the 5th level district, albeit mostly out of fear of wanting anything above their designated level or the lack of options given to them by the magicians, and the way Reim is fighting them now is doing nothing to convince them otherwise, and the two sides will ultimately leave themselves defenseless against the might of the Kou empire, the bigger threat to either Magnostadt and Reim.



The End said:


> The fanalis spoke earlier like they weren't quite human. Maybe they are a leftover "created species" by Yuan a previous magi to fight in a war? That might explain why he has personally separated them from the rest of the world.
> 
> I'm not really happy with Aladdins choice to help out this magic school though. I know both sides are in the wrong, but Aladdin HAS to know that they are killing countless humans through the use of these magic cannons. If I were him I'd go straight for the Chancellor and try to end it as quick as possible, they look at non-magic users as sub human trash afterall.



That's what I thought at first too, but keep in mind that Aladdin destroyed those cannons himself (or at least their supply lines). Now, the reason he's fighting is mainly because without those cannons, Reim will have the upper hand and they'll take advantage of it instantly. Aladdin's reason for fighting back is to stop them from doing so, and I expect that now he has his power as a Magi back, things are going to change. I'm waiting to see what he'll do now before making a final opinion.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh boy. We still won't see his full potential now since he'll try to kill as few people as possible. Stopping someone without lethal force is always more difficult than just obliterating them.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 11, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Oh boy. We still won't see his full potential now since he'll try to kill as few people as possible. Stopping someone without lethal force is always more difficult than just obliterating them.



That's for the better,probably. We don't want continent busting alladin next chapter


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is how you do a damn war Arc.. wow


----------



## Wrath (Feb 11, 2013)

Ugo has two friends... Maybe Aladdin has created doubles of some of the other Djinn he's met, and maybe now that his powers are released he can give the golems some appropriate powers, like fire for Amon...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 11, 2013)

Damn. 
The spiritualization or whatsit of the beast was badass. Great to see more of what the Fanalis can do.



Six said:


> Didn't Aladdin destroy the cables that connect to the magic cannons? And aladdin is only helping the magic school because they are the ones being attacked. Reim is the one doing the invading... Magnoshutatt is technically just defending themselves.
> 
> Had they not attacked, then probably Aladdin would have time to deal with the problems within the magic school.


That's what I've been saying. :/ And it's really quite obvious, I've no idea where some get the idea that Aladdin is siding with Magno or anything of the sort.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> This is how you do a damn war Arc.. wow


Yeah, to me the only comparable full scale shounen war arc is the one from Violinist of Hameln. Aside from that can't remember any other (shounen war arc) on this level of awesomeness.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Shit just got real? More real than it is now?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh fuck, if Kouen gets involved....


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> That's for the better,probably. We don't want continent busting alladin next chapter



No it's fine.
Alibaba would stop him.

Speaking of which where the hell is he?
I thought Titus was Alibaba for a moment, then I realized it couldn't be because the Finalist were still breathing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 11, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> No it's fine.
> Alibaba would stop him.
> 
> *Speaking of which where the hell is he?*
> I thought Titus was Alibaba for a moment, then I realized it couldn't be because the Finalist were still breathing.


 He is chilling on the boat like a pimp.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 11, 2013)

Why the rush for Alibaba? Seriously, we're seeing Awesome in action. Let it ride out. Besides, has it even been a minute since the Fanalis arrived?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 11, 2013)

Its funny how no one has mentioned Aladdin's teacher on her death bed from that attack.

Alibaba can wait for now, I want to see what Aladdin does with his Ugo army.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 11, 2013)

Alibaba is waiting for the perfect time to make his fabulous entrance.


----------



## X-Drake (Feb 11, 2013)

Hate alladin siding with them, love his teacher nearly dead.

Also remember in the Balbadd arc it was mentioned only djin users can break the Burj of a magi.

So mu will fight alladin. And I expect him to hold his ground...

Mu is one of the three main of that magi's kings candiates, like ali baba to Alladin and the Ren's to Judal and them.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 11, 2013)

Aladdin hasn't sided with anyone. He's fighting to prevent people from being hurt, and right now that means keeping the barrier up so that none of the civilians are put in danger.

When the situation was reversed he went and cut off the magoi supply to the artificial Djinn, remember.


----------



## Shingy (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm glad he didn't one shot the main Finalis in one chapter.

I can't stand the cliff hanger, I hope they make a chapter a day again.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 11, 2013)

Mu isn't a kings candidate he's a household.
He's like Morgiana to Baba.

Kings are Sinbad, Baba the Haiku's... Mu is not in their league. In the flashback it looked like Ali beat him without releasing Amon too since he's not usable in the stadium.
If Mu even competes with Alli its a testament to Finalist genetics


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 11, 2013)

> In the flashback it looked like Ali beat him without releasing Amon too since he's not usable in the stadium.




hmmm?



.


----------



## The End (Feb 11, 2013)

I hope the fanalis corps will have a (somewhat)bigger role in the manga. I really like the dude with the torn cheek, reminds me of Zebra(Toriko) or the dude from Ichi the Killer.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Mu isn't a kings candidate he's a household.
> He's like Morgiana to Baba.
> 
> Kings are Sinbad, Baba the Haiku's... Mu is not in their league. In the flashback it looked like Ali beat him without releasing Amon too since he's not usable in the stadium.
> If Mu even competes with Alli its a testament to Finalist genetics



Mu is a Metal Vessel user, which makes him a King's Candidate. Muron and Rohroh are his Household.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 12, 2013)

Is Alibaba having lunch or something? Where the hell is he?!


----------



## Roman (Feb 12, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> No it's fine.
> Alibaba would stop him.
> 
> Speaking of which where the hell is he?
> I thought Titus was Alibaba for a moment, then I realized it couldn't be because the Finalist were still breathing.



LMAO, this is too true 



Pesky Bug said:


> Why the rush for Alibaba? Seriously, we're seeing Awesome in action. Let it ride out. Besides, has it even been a minute since the Fanalis arrived?



I'm with Pesky here. What can Alibaba actually do in the middle of this war? He's technically only there to find Aladdin and not to fight for either Reim or Magnostadt.



Stilzkin said:


> hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> .



Here. It's been confirmed that Alibaba and Mu fought at least evenly, and Mu seems to have some Fanalis strength tho he is weaker than most. Yet Alibaba was still able to be more than a match for that. Considering Alibaba is likely to have a lot more Magoi, it's a good bet he's the stronger one overall.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 12, 2013)

The author did choose to word it as "draw blood", rather than fought evenly with or defeated.

She is still leaving a lot of room for Mu to be far more powerful than Alibaba.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 12, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> The author did choose to word it as "draw blood", rather than fought evenly with or defeated.
> 
> She is still leaving a lot of room for Mu to be far more powerful than Alibaba.



This,it was never stated that mu lost to alibaba in a sword fight.


----------



## Roman (Feb 13, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> The author did choose to word it as "draw blood", rather than fought evenly with or defeated.
> 
> She is still leaving a lot of room for Mu to be far more powerful than Alibaba.





steveht93 said:


> This,it was never stated that mu lost to alibaba in a sword fight.



Nor has it been stated that he won. Even if he did win, Alibaba drew blood which means he defeated him with difficulty. That's what I mean when I say evenly. Whether one or the other won, it wasn't without difficulty.

To put it another way, it wasn't mentioned Mu drew Alibaba's blood, but we know for a certainty the opposite is true. The evidence doesn't point to either Mu defeating Alibaba or the other way.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 13, 2013)

> To put it another way, it wasn't mentioned Mu drew Alibaba's blood, but we know for a certainty the opposite is true. The evidence doesn't point to either Mu defeating Alibaba or the other way.



I think the default here is to imagine that Mu is stronger. The Fanalis are mentioning Alibaba drawing blood as an accomplishment for Alibaba. Were Alibaba to be superior or the victor of the match then the comment would be very different.


----------



## Roman (Feb 13, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I think the default here is to imagine that Mu is stronger. The Fanalis are mentioning Alibaba drawing blood as an accomplishment for Alibaba. Were Alibaba to be superior or the victor of the match then the comment would be very different.



Considering colosseum matches prohibit magoi and metal/household vessels, the contest would've come down to skill and physical ability. I've little doubt in Alibaba's sword skills and they're likely superior to most people's, but Mu's strength and durability is undoubtedly superior. In the Colosseum, you may be right that Mu defeated Alibaba (and I reiterate it was with difficulty, so it's not a stretch to say they're roughly even w/out magoi and metal vessels). I imagine it would be an entirely different story outside the Colosseum since Alibaba would be able to use the sword he's most accustomed to, his Djinn powers and possibly the magoi manipulation that he may have learned from the Yambala gladiators.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 13, 2013)

> I imagine it would be an entirely different story outside the Colosseum since Alibaba would be able to use the sword he's most accustomed to, his Djinn powers and possibly the magoi manipulation that he may have learned from the Yambala gladiators.



Which is completely based on your own opinion.

Mu is also a metal vessel user, this is what puts him above the other Fanalis despite being physically inferior so he isn't a chump at it.



> I reiterate it was with difficulty, so it's not a stretch to say they're roughly even w/out magoi and metal vessels



The base assumption should be that he is inferior not superior or equal. It from your own judgement that you say that they may be physically equal. If Alibaba did not win, which I think we both agree on right now, then saying that they are physically equal is without evidence.


----------



## Roman (Feb 13, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Which is completely based on your own opinion.
> 
> Mu is also a metal vessel user, this is what puts him above the other Fanalis despite being physically inferior so he isn't a chump at it.



Mu clearly stated they don't have a lot of magoi, and considering this is a common trait among Fanalis, it's a safe bet that Mu doesn't have the same quantity of Magoi as Alibaba. I'm not saying he's a chump. I still think the fight would be roughly even but not completely so, and Alibaba wouldn't be as handicapped as he had been before.



Stilzkin said:


> The base assumption should be that he is inferior not superior or equal. *It from your own judgement that you say that they may be physically equal*. If Alibaba did not win, which I think we both agree on right now, then saying that they are physically equal is without evidence.



That's not at all what I said. I said Mu's physical ability is undoubtedly superior, and indeed agree that in the Colosseum Alibaba likely lost the match, but it can't be said the outcome of that fight guarantees Mu is superior if they fought with no restrictions.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 14, 2013)

lets not start with the Alibaba wank. 

Mu should be the strongest person in the Laem empire besides the Magi herself. 

In all honesty he should kick Alibabas ass up and down the street if he is going all out.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> lets not start with the Alibaba wank.
> 
> Mu should be the strongest person in the Laem empire besides the Magi herself.
> 
> In all honesty he should kick Alibabas ass up and down the street if he is going all out.



Let's not start with the Mu wank.
In all honesty he should be a burnt husk after Amons fire.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 14, 2013)

Let's not wank Characters here shall we? That's why the konoha library suck. Because of the itachi and minato wank.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 14, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Let's not start with the Mu wank.
> In all honesty he should be a burnt husk after Amons fire.



So what Alibaba does some training and now he is high tier or something? Mu sends a blast through his flames and precedes to punch his teeth in. 

Just watch the Alibaba and Aladdin hype will die down soon enough when people realize they still can't beat the big boys of the world.


----------



## Roman (Feb 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> lets not start with the Alibaba wank.
> 
> Mu should be the strongest person in the Laem empire besides the Magi herself.
> 
> In all honesty he should kick Alibabas ass up and down the street if he is going all out.



> Tells people to stop wanking Alibaba.
> Wanks Mu.
> ......
> Profit?


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Let's not wank Characters here shall we? That's why the konoha library suck. Because of the itachi and minato wank.



Don't kill my buzz son.
Mu gonna be burnt tier nom sayan?
Shish-kebab tier. 

Flames of Amoooon. 

Everyone knows they haven't reached their peak yet but no need to be a bunch of kill joys.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 14, 2013)

Freedan said:


> > Tells people to stop wanking Alibaba.
> > Wanks Mu.
> > ......
> > Profit?



Yes its wank to think the strongest fighter in one of the strongest empires in this manga can beat up Alibaba.

Cause you know Alibaba is like top tier now after his little training session with people who are all much stronger then Mu.


----------



## Roman (Feb 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Yes its wank to think the strongest fighter in one of the strongest empires in this manga can beat up Alibaba.
> 
> Cause you know Alibaba is like top tier now after his little training session with people who are all much stronger then Mu.



Strongest fighter in one empire != strongest fighter in the manga bar the Magi. That's a hypothesis based purely on hype. So far he hasn't even shown any impressive feats apart from those pertaining to his physical abilities. And no, nowhere did I say Alibaba can beat anyone in the manga easily, nor did I say he could beat Mu with extreme ease except when I was actually joking about it which you didn't seem to catch on to.

So yes, considering you're relying on little more than hype to say Mu is stronger than the vast majority of other characters is what I would call wanking.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 14, 2013)

> Strongest fighter in one empire != strongest fighter in the manga bar the Magi.



Technically he isn't saying that. He is saying Mu is a significant fighter character because of his high position in one of the few empires in this series. As such he should be high up there in the series' tiers, and, he seems to believe, Alibaba should not be just yet.



> you're relying on little more than hype to say Mu is stronger than the vast majority of other characters is what I would call wanking.



Its not based on wank, its based on the fact that Mu is one of the top fighters for Laem, if not the top fighter. There is three empires in the series right now and due to the unlikeliness of another showing up we can say that Mu should be one of the stronger fighters we have seen.


If Alibaba and Aladdin are above Mu now I think this series may shorter than I originally thought. Or at least it will take the route of slightly overpowered main characters for awhile. We can't have characters on Mu's level popping up out of nowhere and even the number of vessel users is limited according to the story.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 14, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Technically he isn't saying that. He is saying Mu is a significant fighter character because of his high position in one of the few empires in this series. As such he should be high up there in the series' tiers, and, he seems to believe, Alibaba should not be just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think is.
Aladdin's a flipping Magi, him overpowering Mu is hardly ridiculous, he's the strongest type of Magician there can be.

Alibaba is a kings candidate just like Mu and Sinbad, he can't lag behind them forever and most of their strength (well not Mu's but Sinbad and Hakuryuu) is in their weapons. The gap is naturally going to close as he masters his weapon. Even for Sinbad vs Whats her face, the gap was more visible considering how many weapons Sinbad has to give him diversity and not just straight out "Any weapon I use makes you look like a chump".

Finally...the fact that there's been timeskips (though the lack of visible age chance kinda hurts this) meaning they've been taking time to bring up their respective levels.

A large gap if any at all between Alibaba, Alladdin, Mor vs the rest of the _visible_ world does not necessarily need to exist.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2013)

AWESOME! The day after my birthday as well!

Not sure how I feel about them translating Ugo as Hugo or putting a space in Alibaba to make it Ali Baba though... Hopefully it isn't censored either.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 14, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Thing is.
> Aladdin's a flipping Magi, him overpowering Mu is hardly ridiculous, he's the strongest type of Magician there can be.



Which says about his potential but does mean that he has to be the strongest thing ever just yet.



> Alibaba is a kings candidate just like Mu and Sinbad, he can't lag behind them forever and most of their strength (well not Mu's but Sinbad and Hakuryuu) is in their weapons. The gap is naturally going to close as he masters his weapon. Even for Sinbad vs Whats her face, the gap was more visible considering how many weapons Sinbad has to give him diversity and not just straight out "Any weapon I use makes you look like a chump".



Again, that is potential.

We know Alibaba and Aladdin are going to be the strongest magi and king duo by the end but that obviously doesn't mean they have to be there just yet. Likewise with them being on equal terms with their rivals. Sinbad, Judar, Scheherazade, ect. are at the very top of this series. If they can defeat or fight on equal terms they are about as strong as they need to be at the end of this series. There isn't much above magi and their king partners and even if Mu and Scheherazade end up being the weakest link reaching them is huge breakthrough.





> Finally...the fact that there's been timeskips (though the lack of visible age chance kinda hurts this) meaning they've been taking time to bring up their respective levels.



Its not a significant timeskip. Not all timeskips are of the same type. There are some which signify huge changes in the series such as OP's, and Naruto's, and there are some which are simply a quick pass in time to have something develop that requires time (such as the characters growing stronger). 

The timeskips in Berserk are good examples. We have timeskips in the golden age arc which allow Guts to grow older and deepen in intimacy with the Hawks but they are not drastic changes in the story or characters, time is simply passing. Then there is the timeskip after the eclipse after which the character has actually changed as has the mood of the series.

The timeskip in Magi was not a series changing timeskip. The characters did need to become stronger but not much else has changed. It does not signify a new age for the series. Meaning there is no reason for the characters to have jumped from being significant but still learning rookies to world class fighters which are on par with the best we have seen. Especially as we have seen the world at large, though not all the characters.



> A large gap if any at all between Alibaba, Alladdin, Mor vs the rest of the _visible_ world does not necessarily need to exist.



You say visible world as though there was a chance something else would show up. This is what the series has to offer; we have Laem, Kou, Al-Thamen, and Sindria. This series will not have a NW, GW, or Outer world. This is it.

Being on par with Mu might not mean closing a gap with the world, which in my opinion simply means being relevant, but closing in on power with one of the series' 4 main factions.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 14, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Which says about his potential but does mean that he has to be the strongest thing ever just yet.


Never said otherwise 



> We know Alibaba and Aladdin are going to be the strongest magi and king duo by the end but that obviously doesn't mean they have to be there just yet. Likewise with them being on equal terms with their rivals. Sinbad, Judar, Scheherazade, ect. are at the very top of this series. If they can defeat or fight on equal terms they are about as strong as they need to be at the end of this series. There isn't much above magi and their king partners and even if Mu and Scheherazade end up being the weakest link reaching them is huge breakthrough.


It can however mean that they're strength is relevant to that they cannot be simply one shot by these other players in the game.




> Its not a significant timeskip. Not all timeskips are of the same type. There are some which signify huge changes in the series such as OP's, and Naruto's, and there are some which are simply a quick pass in time to have something develop that requires time (such as the characters growing stronger).


The timeskip signified that Alladin had been been training for quite some time and growing stronger. Hence his pillar at the end... 


> The timeskip in Magi was not a series changing timeskip. The characters did need to become stronger but not much else has changed. It does not signify a new age for the series. Meaning there is no reason for the characters to have jumped from being significant but still learning rookies to world class fighters which are on par with the best we have seen. Especially as we have seen the world at large, though not all the characters.


That's the relevance of it... time changed so they improved that's what the author was showing 



> You say visible world as though there was a chance something else would show up. This is what the series has to offer; we have Laem, Kou, Al-Thamen, and Sindria. This series will not have a NW, GW, or Outer world. This is it.


Al-Thamen still operates behind the scenes which is the key aspect of visible, since they are primarily unknown except for their affiliates and (former) partners in the kingdoms. Nor do we know if they'll face any threatening monsters if they need to go back to the dungeons.



> Being on par with Mu might not mean closing a gap with the world, which in my opinion simply means being relevant, but closing in on power with one of the series' 4 main factions.


The 4 factions themselves are huge, the scale of this battle already was more than our 3 muskateers would've handled by themself, but it leads to the idea  of them being similarly or somewhat dangerous in the same light that the Finalis Corp is.

Weren't the Alexis family princes the main candidates that Scheherazade was pushing forth?


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 14, 2013)

> It can however mean that they're strength is relevant to that they cannot be simply one shot by these other players in the game.



Except we have no reason to believe Mu is simply at the level where top tiers would be unable to one shot him. Alibaba and Aladdin being stronger than him means a lot more than what you just said.



> The timeskip signified that Alladin had been been training for quite some time and growing stronger. Hence his pillar at the end...



I don't think you are understanding the difference between something being significant and something having significance. The timeskip after the 23rd Tenkaichi in DB was significant, it is the split between what people call DB and DBZ, from that point on we see a change in the series. DB also had timeskips before and after other tournaments but those were not significant, the series does not really change though Goku sometimes got a design change and stronger.

Alibaba has gotten stronger but has he gotten stronger to the point where the series will undergo change because of it? Highly unlikely in my opinon. The series is still too young to be undergoing drastic change.




> Al-Thamen still operates behind the scenes which is the key aspect of visible, since they are primarily unknown except for their affiliates and (former) partners in the kingdoms. Nor do we know if they'll face any threatening monsters if they need to go back to the dungeons.



We can't have Al-tharmen be the only super power with this series. They could have a group of super fighters but the series would never be reduced to just fighting them. As that it is the case there shouldn't be a tremendous leap in power between them and the other faction's powers.

The monsters are similar to Al-tharmen. The series would not be able to support too conflict being only from the monsters in the dungeons. The main story is outside the dungeons so you can't have all the exciting battles inside them.




> The 4 factions themselves are huge, the scale of this battle already was more than our 3 muskateers would've handled by themself, but it leads to the idea of them being similarly or somewhat dangerous in the same light that the Finalis Corp is.



Large armies are never significant to the battles we have our main characters face. In the end it comes down to them defeating the heads of the army not the entire army.



> Weren't the Alexis family princes the main candidates that Scheherazade was pushing forth?



Mu is part of that family. Ignatius Alexius, the guy with the long nose, and Nerva Julius Caluades, the bratty looking guy , are other candidates.

Mu may not end up being that important but either way Aladdin and Alibaba should not yet be rivaling the power of other magi and their true candidates (except maybe Judal as he seems to be the sort of antagonist that grows with the protagonists).


----------



## Roman (Feb 16, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Its not based on wank, its based on the fact that Mu is one of the top fighters for Laem, if not the top fighter. There is three empires in the series right now and due to the unlikeliness of another showing up we can say that Mu should be one of the stronger fighters we have seen.
> 
> 
> If Alibaba and Aladdin are above Mu now I think this series may shorter than I originally thought. Or at least it will take the route of slightly overpowered main characters for awhile. We can't have characters on Mu's level popping up out of nowhere and even the number of vessel users is limited according to the story.



Do you even know what hype is? This post seems to demonstrate you don't so let me make it clearer for you: hype is when a character's power is gauged using his reputation and position in the story. What DD is doing is exactly that: forming an opinion on Mu's strength based on his reputation within Reim and other circumstantial evidence such as Reim being one of the strongest empires in the Magi-verse (likely the second strongest after the Kou empire). His, and apparently your opinion on his power is not based on what he's actually done in the story. 

In other words, your opinion on his power is not based on feats. Feats are actions that can be attributed to his strength e.g. Sinbad splitting a fucking island in half, or Sharrkan making sushi out of a giant eel within seconds effortlessly. Mu hasn't shown any feats that come close to those (granted, neither did Alibaba although he has shown a lot more feats than Mu as well). Without knowing what Mu is actually capable of, relying on hype to compare him to other characters that have shown tremendous feats is a rather unreliable way to create an opinion. That's why I call it wanking.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 17, 2013)

Chapter 174.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2013)

So he's shooting gigantic laserbeams now. Massive powerup as expected 

But also as expected, he will try to stop this war without any casualties. Hard to imagine how.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 17, 2013)

Dat Aladdin.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Feb 17, 2013)

OK Alladin you're pretty cool I'll give you that...

Sitll... give me Alibaba and Mor or 

I mean the chapters are semi-interesting. But this manga just doesn't work for me without Alibaba especially.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 17, 2013)

Dose giants, man. 

I just love how Aladdin had them fire off 3 huge fire beams and the only reaction was "Is that it?"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Aladdin and his awesome power!!


----------



## Wrath (Feb 17, 2013)

Titus: "The problem with your giant is that it can't match up to Composite Magic."

Aladdin learnt that lesson quite well.

And Alibaba is just waiting for the chance to back him up when the fighting gets fierce.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok I feel sorry for mu now. He made alladin angry and so he is gonna get his ass kicked all the way to the kou(china ). 

I think that allibaba knows that the kou empire will try and take on the weak reim and magnostad armies and so he will appear then.i doubt he will appear now and I don't think alladin needs his help anyway.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So he's shooting gigantic laserbeams now. Massive powerup as expected
> 
> But also as expected, he will try to stop this war without any casualties. Hard to imagine how.



He's Aladdin, he will find a way to do it.

On a side note, I am so glad I finally picked up this manga.


----------



## X-Drake (Feb 17, 2013)

Alibaba is a waste of a good character..

Aladin and Mor on the other hand


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 17, 2013)

that, "I won't let anyone die" seems rather familiar


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 17, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> that, "I won't let anyone die" seems rather familiar



Dont you dare.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> that, "I won't let anyone die" seems rather familiar



 And now some third rate character is going to die to fuel Magnostadt to victory?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2013)

It?s the same thing Narufag said but Aladdin has some credibility and badassery.

Also...Where the fuck is Alibaba? I remember him being in the same ship as the Fanalis so he should have arrived already.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 17, 2013)

I still think this war would be stopped if Alibaba or Sinbad intervened.
Unless he got off the ship earlier and went to the dark continent..

Mu knows Alibaba at this point well enough that if he joined with Alladdin he could speak in his favor. Also as a representative of Sinbad, Reim would be stretching themself too far.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Alibaba was waiting for a badass moment to show up but now that Aladdin used his powers he knows he can't compare and is running away.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2013)

Agree that Sinbad could have stopped the war most probably. It's probably not in his interests though.



luffy no haki said:


> It?s the same thing Narufag said but Aladdin has some credibility and* badassery*.
> 
> Also...Where the fuck is Alibaba? I remember him being in the same ship as the Fanalis so he should have arrived already.



Badassery? He is fucking 12 year old kid in a fucking dress. His fucking legs are showing like he's a female doll or some shit. He's just another kid messiah, no matter how much any one of you liked this manga.

Now, on topic, the chapter was good. I am surprised that Mu never learned how Judal looks like at least. The fight so far has been great, but I am hoping for a twist here, like Mogamett attacking Aladdin or whatever. Just to spice it up a little. So far, wars in Magi were excellent.

Also expecting a lot more from Mu and generally Reim. Scheherazade's speech about the will of men is turning into void though because most of Reim's forces are fodder and without those Finalis they would have perished in a couple of burning minutes.

Now, where is that Alibaba... I dislike that him and Aladdin are, again, on the opposite sides, but I am curious to see what happens next.


----------



## Magician (Feb 17, 2013)

Still no Alibaba


----------



## tgre (Feb 17, 2013)

just waiting on alibaba to pop up and be all "suck my dick hot fanalis"


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 17, 2013)

^ Then Elizabeth pops up behind him.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2013)

Waiting for Gyokuen Ren to smile in the shadows and send some Al Sarmen and Dark Djinn it up. It won't happen yet though. Alibaba needs to appear, then Mu use his Djinn Equip, then 3rd prince of Kou shows up (the one who looks like a chick with a huge sword), and THEN Dark Djinn takes action. Just a random feel how it's gonna look like. Hope I am totally wrong.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 17, 2013)

Judar throws out a bunch of dungeon monsters then locks Alladin inside a dungeon since he doesn't know how to make one appear derp.
Leaving Alibaba vs Magomett vs Kou and Reim.
Hope I'm totally wrong .


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 18, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Dont you dare.







Zaru said:


> And now some third rate character is going to die to fuel Magnostadt to victory?



Titus?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 18, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> Titus?



Titus can't die, he is fated to become Aladdin's friend


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 18, 2013)

Moment I saw this page



I knew they were fucked


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 19, 2013)

Gaining resentment due to lack of Alibaba.
If I don't see him by March. I quit this shit.
Those Korean webtoons are addictive enough anyways.


----------



## Roman (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah. Alibaba really should make an appearance now. Aladdin's presence should be plainly obvious by now and Alibaba came specifically to see him. He really should come out now. But if not, I'm not gonna quit


----------



## Mdri (Feb 19, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Yeah. Alibaba really should make an appearance now. Aladdin's presence should be plainly obvious by now and Alibaba came specifically to see him. He really should come out now. But if not, I'm not gonna quit



I want Alibaba to come out but I also don't want him to. 

Aladdin should show us more of his powers before anything Alibaba related happens


----------



## Wrath (Feb 19, 2013)

Aladdin isn't facing any real opposition yet. Alibaba will come and help when it proves necessary, not before.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Gaining resentment due to lack of Alibaba.
> If I don't see him by March. I quit this shit.
> Those Korean webtoons are addictive enough anyways.



no you won't


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 19, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Gaining resentment due to lack of Alibaba.
> If I don't see him by March. I quit this shit.
> Those Korean webtoons are addictive enough anyways.



Lol, complaining because a single character hasn't shown up.

Alibaba will show up when he is required, not before nor after.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

It makes no fuarking sense for him not to appear unless he's gone out in pursuit of his girl.

It'll go the way of Naruto if this shit doesn't start adding up.
Could've at least had Alibaba trip on a rock or something and scrape his knee so we know he's out for 10 minutes.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 20, 2013)

I find all of you people bitching about the fact that Alibaba hasn't been around for a few chapter utterly ridiculous. Just because the author isn't flowering certain fans of her series fanservice doesn't mean shit about the quality of the series. I mean look at HxH, Kurapika hasn't been around for hundreds of chapters and Leorio almost hadn't been around for hundreds of chapters either yet the Ant arc is agreed by much of the fanbase to be the best arc in the series. Just quit your goddamned whining and enjoy the series for what it is and stop throwing childish fits because one of your favorite characters hasn't shown up in a few chapters.


----------



## Yuki (Feb 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> It makes no fuarking sense for him not to appear unless he's gone out in pursuit of his girl.
> 
> It'll go the way of Naruto if this shit doesn't start adding up.
> Could've at least had Alibaba trip on a rock or something and scrape his knee so we know he's out for 10 minutes.



He can't come out till Aladdin has shown his shit, if he dose we wont get to see anything as everything will be centered on those two talking, i'm hoping that after Aladdin has shown of a bit, i'm hoping we will get to see Alibaba at a different place in the battle field so we can see his feats before the talk.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

^ Nobody reads HxH. Not even the mangaka.

How does it not make sense to not wonder why someone who was on the same boat as people on the frontlines has made no appearance several moments after they arrived at the battle...and even after the coast was laser blasted.

If he's not doing some espionage undercover shit, it's going to be weird.
At least Mor's abscence makes sense because we know where she likely is and she's far enough from the current activities that showing her now would be unnecessary in the context of the war.

We know Kou is on the way so not seeming them right now is fine because we have no knowledge of how long it will take them to arrive in even a general sense.
Being on a boat at the coast? .


----------



## Roman (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh please Nensense. Why does every single one of your posts here have to be a comparison between Magi and HxH with the aim of glorifying the latter? It's a wonderful manga, to be sure, but it gets annoying after a while.

I kind of have to agree with ensoriki here because Alibaba was on the very same boat as the Fanalis. Yet it's already been quite some time since they started fighting. On the other hand, from the sidelines, there wouldn't truly be a way to tell if Aladdin was there, not to mention Alibaba himself would not have anything to do with this war when he's not officially allied with either side. This explains why he would stand on the sidelines. Aladdin only just revealed his power so it's still a little soon for him to appear, but now that confirmation is inevitable, I think Alibaba's appearance is to be expected in the next chapter or the one following it.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2013)

Obviously I understand the importance of Alibaba not interrupting Aladdin's moment in the sun.
I just prefer to know what people around are doing. Mogamett's just been starting at Aladdin's ass the last two chapters like a p*d*p**** but at least we know what he's doing


----------



## Roman (Feb 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Obviously I understand the importance of Alibaba not interrupting Aladdin's moment in the sun.
> I just prefer to know what people around are doing. Mogamett's just been starting at Aladdin's ass the last two chapters like a p*d*p**** but at least we know what he's doing



Very true. A shot of him looking at the battle as it ensues would've been nice.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 20, 2013)

Shots of Alibaba just standing around would lessen the impact of when he does actually take part.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 20, 2013)

When Aladdin had the three _Ūgo_ cast _Harhar Infigar_ at the ships, I half expected Alibaba to counter it with Amon.


----------



## slumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't seem to get in to this.

the story misses some masculine atmosphere, what other shounen's or seinen has....


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2013)

slumpy said:


> I can't seem to get in to this.
> 
> the story misses some masculine atmosphere, what other shounen's or seinen has....



Basing your interests on how MANLY something is... are you serious?

Of course there's more of a feminine touch to this series since the author is a woman and the most muscular out of the three main characters is a girl


----------



## Roman (Feb 21, 2013)

slumpy said:


> I can't seem to get in to this.
> 
> the story misses some masculine atmosphere, what other shounen's or seinen has....





................

And you're complaining about the manga not being manly enough? Seriously?


----------



## slumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Basing your interests on how MANLY something is... are you serious?
> 
> Of course there's more of a feminine touch to this series since the author is a woman and the most muscular out of the three main characters is a girl



No I don't base my interest in on it. I read some chapters (till 10) and watched the anime till ep 8. And i conclude that the masculine flavour is what i am missing in this show.


I also think that because the writer is a female this brings an different approach to the genre compaired to other manga's. That is not bad or good. I dont care if the lead badass figure is a women. Like Black Lagoon the girl is my favorite character... I will try it again.

One of my favorite mangaka's is still CLAMP so their is hope i think, because I think the setup a great concept of what i like:

fantasy, historical, legend based story. mabey some other time...


----------



## slumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

Freedan said:


> ................
> 
> And you're complaining about the manga not being manly enough? Seriously?



A sreaming pic is showing that is has a masculine atmosphere? I think that pic can be send from any manga. Just someone angry.


----------



## Roman (Feb 21, 2013)

slumpy said:


> No I don't base my interest in on it. I read some chapters (till 10) and watched the anime till ep 8. And i conclude that the masculine flavour is what i am missing in this show.



You haven't gotten far enough into the manga to be able to tell. I'm not sure exactly what you mean by masculine atmosphere here but there's most certainly a lot of fighting, a very mature theme, setting and characters, and later on a war arc that's much better made, and a lot more gritty, than either Bleach or Naruto. It's hard to see how anyone can think it's not masculine enough.


----------



## slumpy (Feb 21, 2013)

Freedan said:


> You haven't gotten far enough into the manga to be able to tell. I'm not sure exactly what you mean by masculine atmosphere here but there's most certainly a lot of fighting, a very mature theme, setting and characters, and later on a war arc that's much better made, and a lot more gritty, than either Bleach or Naruto. It's hard to see how anyone can think it's not masculine enough.



Bleach i am not really fond of. Read and watch 90% of it and i am still following it because it comes near it end.

Naruto is not a masculine manga IMO. It is fun (and great at some points)  but clearly a manga for boys
( growing up, becoming better then your parents (older generation)) but had some dark themes in the beginning. The more the manga comes to it's end, it loses those themes or it turns all out in a hippy kind of flavour.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 21, 2013)

. . . Welcome to the shonen category?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 21, 2013)

slumpy said:


> I can't seem to get in to this.
> 
> the story misses some masculine atmosphere, what other shounen's or seinen has....



The fuck I am reading?

A manga does not need a masculine atmopshere to be great.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2013)

Need big swords


----------



## Yuki (Feb 21, 2013)

Hakuryuu Ren = fav character.

Hatred will never be erased, the only thing you can do is erase the ones you hate = best line in this manga.

@slumpy 
Just wait until Sinbad comes in and uses his metal vessel, that will change everything.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 21, 2013)

Melodie said:


> . . . Welcome to the shonen category?


Shingeki no Kyojin is a shonen, and so was FMA...but I understand what Slumpy is saying. It doesn't have that feel like say, Jojo Bizzare would give or the thrill of Shou Hazama's tenacity in Akumetsu but that's mainly because it isn't based on that.

The manga is more focused on comparing different perspectives for peace, and how people go about it while limiting the darker nature of humanity, and it shouldn't be a surprise that it lacks that masculine feel when the main character is an innocent 10-12 year old in a relatively happy world setting.


----------



## Melodie (Feb 24, 2013)

There will be no chapter next week.


----------



## Roman (Feb 24, 2013)

Melodie said:


> There will be no chapter next week.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0YMjBb9Tqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mdri (Feb 24, 2013)

Melodie said:


> There will be no chapter next week.



This pretty much ruined my weekend


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 24, 2013)

slumpy said:


> A sreaming pic is showing that is has a masculine atmosphere? I think that pic can be send from any manga. Just someone angry.


This manga deals with a lot of shit. Poverty, slavery, prostitution, political games. Even though a lot of the characters don't look that masculine, some of them do behave masculine. The Fanalis, Royalty from the Kou empire etc. Just because you convinced yourself it isn't there, doesn't mean it's true. This is by far one of the more masculine shonen I've read in a while.


----------



## Eskimo (Feb 24, 2013)

I think you're confusing masculine with mature. This manga is very mature for a shounen, yes. But it certainly isn't masculine, the bishy character designs and overall art is not masculine at all. It's pretty apparent that the author is female.


----------



## armorknight (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't really like many of the male character designs, but the story is good enough to make up for it.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 25, 2013)

Magi 175 
Ch.69

*Spoiler*: __ 




Mu's about fuck it up for everybody 
Ch.69


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 25, 2013)

Ugh... That was a terrible chapter in my opinion. It was incredibly anti-climatic and  ruined the build up from the previous chapters imo. Not to mention that bullshit speech of Aladdin's seemed like something straight out of Narushit... Hopefully this series doesn't have a massive drop in quality after being so good for so long... At least Alibaba is back though.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 25, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Ugh... That was a terrible chapter in my opinion. It was incredibly anti-climatic and  ruined the build up from the previous chapters imo. Not to mention that bullshit speech of Aladdin's seemed like something straight out of Narushit... Hopefully this series doesn't have a massive drop in quality after being so good for so long... At least Alibaba is back though.


Well if you keep in mind Alladin's mission is preventing the anomaly he saw in his dream, which is caused by black Rukh.

The previous chapter where his declaration of ending the war without lives being taken sounded like a naive Shonen trope we hear often yes, but put into motion this chapter backed by the massive training he had prior, it made complete sense as opposed to the shit we saw in Balbad Arc.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 25, 2013)

Aladdin being a pacifist is nothing new. The difference between Naruto and Aladdin is that Naruot's words always seem hollow, as they are usually just words. With Aladdin we have him actively stopping a war with his power rather than saying some bullshit story to the leaders and ending it with that.

It did feel anti-climatic but at the same time it beats having had something like this happen over many chapters rather than just one.

I think the worst thing to come out of this chapter is how useless the Reim army now appear to be. 


Mu is going to be stopped by Alibaba now I would imagine. There is no way Alibaba is going to let Mu fight Aladdin, and he should no be able to see what is going on.


----------



## Darth (Feb 25, 2013)

I feel that if Aladdin was a girl I would enjoy this manga ten times more..


----------



## Blαck (Feb 25, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I think the worst thing to come out of this chapter is how useless the Reim army now appear to be.


Their moral has been trashed, by a small boy who has made them aware that they have no hope of winning this war.

On top of that, they're up against an army of magicians that they barely got through the first time with the help of the Fanalis and now they have to do all that again? It would be pretty difficult to not be a bit discouraged.



Stilzkin said:


> Mu is going to be stopped by Alibaba now I would imagine. There is no way Alibaba is going to let Mu fight Aladdin, and he should no be able to see what is going on.



This sounds legit. Alibaba needs some show time.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 25, 2013)

Excellent chapter as always. I usually dislike such pacifist talk, but not when the character is actually capable to make it true with his own power. 

Though Mu seems to have a plan to counter Aladdin but we'll see. Aside from Alibaba helping Aladdin, Magomett himself didn't get involved personally yet. Can't wait for the next chapter as usual.


----------



## kluang (Feb 25, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Aladdin being a pacifist is nothing new. The difference between Naruto and Aladdin is that Naruot's words always seem hollow, as they are usually just words. With Aladdin we have him actively stopping a war with his power rather than saying some bullshit story to the leaders and ending it with that.
> 
> It did feel anti-climatic but at the same time it beats having had something like this happen over many chapters rather than just one.
> 
> ...



Naruto use bullshit talk no jutsu

Aladdin use spirit breaking.


----------



## Roman (Feb 25, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Aladdin being a pacifist is nothing new. The difference between Naruto and Aladdin is that Naruot's words always seem hollow, as they are usually just words. With Aladdin we have him actively stopping a war with his power rather than saying some bullshit story to the leaders and ending it with that.
> 
> It did feel anti-climatic but at the same time it beats having had something like this happen over many chapters rather than just one.



You can trust anyone in Magi to actually live up to their promises and reputations unlike some characters in a manga that's deliberately made to drag on virtually endlessly.

Ultimately, Aladdin did what he intended to do: prevent people from dying, crushing the morale of the soldiers and saving the lives of innocent people in Magnostadt. It's safe to say that while it's clear he disagrees with Magnostadt's governance, his aim was to protect the innocent and stop everyone from dying.



Stilzkin said:


> Mu is going to be stopped by Alibaba now I would imagine. There is no way Alibaba is going to let Mu fight Aladdin, and he should no be able to see what is going on.



I suppose we'll actually get an answer on who is stronger now? 
Tho I would expect Mu isn't the only one Alibaba would have to fight if he tries to stop them, assuming the Fanalis are going to fight him to have their way.



Darth said:


> I feel that if Aladdin was a girl I would enjoy this manga ten times more..



You and me both


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 25, 2013)

I like how alladin will try to end this war by crushing the fighting spirite of the reim army.

This manga is so good But I just wish the author can work more on her art style.


----------



## Roman (Feb 25, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I like how alladin will try to end this war by crushing the fighting spirite of the reim army.
> 
> This manga is so good I just wish the author can work more on her art style.



Why did I get a strong sense of Dej? vu when you said this?


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, next Aladdin will share his Rukh with others and make them stronger 

I guess, I will wait a little longer to see what happens before judging it. Sheherezade hasn't done anything yet and I expect Al sarmen to appear. But I have to agree, too much Naruto. It pbbly wouldn't cross my mind if this war wouldn't happen next to another war in another manga.


----------



## Roman (Feb 25, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> Yeah, next Aladdin will share his Rukh with others and make them stronger
> 
> I guess, I will wait a little longer to see what happens before judging it. Sheherezade hasn't done anything yet and I expect Al sarmen to appear. But I have to agree, too much Naruto. It pbbly wouldn't cross my mind if this war wouldn't happen next to another war in another manga.



I wonder about Scheherazade now tho. Earlier she said Aladdin is a real Magi. It could mean various things, but the initial impression I got was that perhaps she's not a Magi herself and is seeing a real one for the first time. It could also mean she somehow knew about Aladdin (given she was also aware of Sinbad's birth, it's not impossible) but is only now seeing him unleash all the potential of a Magi, tho.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 25, 2013)

So Aladdin intends to crush their spirit over and over until they eventually retreat.

Doesn't look like Mu wants to have any of that shit though.


----------



## Magician (Feb 25, 2013)

I like this chapter, like others previously said unlike Naruto, Alladin actually backs up his words.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2013)

I did like this chapter too.. Nice tactic from Aladdin..


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 25, 2013)

I am now appeased.
Though this Alladdin stuff is kind of meh. If he did it with a Final Boss "Now do it again" face, I might've dug it.


----------



## Yuki (Feb 25, 2013)

There Alibaba has shown his face, maybe all the wining will stop .

I would give this chapter a high rating, Aladdin truly has grown alot.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 25, 2013)

What is this I see? An official end to the "Where the hell is Alibaba" and "Why is Aladdin siding with Magno" posts? Happy day. Happy day, indeed.


----------



## Scud (Feb 25, 2013)

I, for one, am hoping the slaughter resumes next chapter. I just don't see much entertainment value in a battle between Mu and Aladdin.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 25, 2013)

Tatumaru said:


> I, for one, am hoping the slaughter resumes next chapter. I just don't see much entertainment value in a battle between Mu and Aladdin.



So you see a value in people cutting each others heads off but not in two characters who are important in this war fighting? 

Anyway,I liked alibabas take on the war. He was like "I ain't got shit to do with dis war,bitches!".


----------



## belkrax (Feb 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> I feel that if Aladdin was a girl I would enjoy this manga ten times more..



I actually sometimes read this manga as if Aladdin were a girl. AlaGirl x Ali FTW.

Or not, just kidding.

Anyways, great chapter. Loved Mu?s reaction, cant wait to see him go full Djinn equip.


----------



## Drakor (Feb 25, 2013)

belkrax said:


> I actually sometimes read this manga as if Aladdin were a girl. AlaGirl x Ali FTW.
> 
> Or not, just kidding.
> 
> Anyways, great chapter. Loved Mu?s reaction, cant wait to see him go full Djinn equip.


A fanalis using a djin equip would be a frightening thing, I suppose its good the balance is that they have piss poor magoi. Even though Mu is a half-breed, he won't last long at all.

I guess his death by over straining is what might cause lingering hatred for black Rukh before that Kou Prince and his army show ups.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, that was kind of shit. Not to be overly negative, but it was. Fucking kid in a dress stopping an entire army acting all IMMA STOP EVERYONE!!EH EH!! (don't give me that BUT HEZ DA CHOZEN ONE DUUH! bull). Jesus. Just terrible.

The biggest (and I guess the strongest?) empire's army is this pathetic? Common. And don't give me that BUT MU DIDNT GO ALL OUT YET!!. Sure he didn't, but he is just one fighter. One would guess that an empire like Reim would have many monsters in their ranks. What a bummer.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2013)

kinda curious how strong Aladdin is now. Its possible hes close to top tier, which would mean he wont see any action after this aside from the big players


----------



## Melodie (Feb 25, 2013)

The reim still has two King candidates in store [and presumably a Magi], I wouldn't count them out just yet. I liked the chapter, but it wasn't as good as the previous one [which is natural].


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 25, 2013)

Melodie said:


> The reim still has two King candidates in store [and presumably a Magi], I wouldn't count them out just yet. I liked the chapter, but it wasn't as good as the previous one [which is natural].



3 king candidates are mentioned by titues,but I think the emperor of the reim empire is a dijinn user as well. Just a hunch


----------



## Roman (Feb 26, 2013)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Well, that was kind of shit. Not to be overly negative, but it was. Fucking kid in a dress stopping an entire army acting all IMMA STOP EVERYONE!!EH EH!! (don't give me that BUT HEZ DA CHOZEN ONE DUUH! bull). Jesus. Just terrible.
> 
> The biggest (and I guess the strongest?) empire's army is this pathetic? Common. And don't give me that BUT MU DIDNT GO ALL OUT YET!!. Sure he didn't, but he is just one fighter. One would guess that an empire like Reim would have many monsters in their ranks. What a bummer.



The Kou Empire is probably stronger because we know they have more dungeon conquerors than Reim, a larger border, someone we know is in fact a Magi (Scheherazade being unclear now) and possibly even a magician on par with Mogamett but much more dangerous (Gyokuen). Reim's strength lies in the versatility of its people without relying on magic. Magnostadt relies on the power of magic more than anything. From what we've seen so far, it's indicated Kou is a balance between the two given the goi have a strong presence but they have a lot of metal and household vessels along with magicians and even a magi within its upper ranks.

I don't know what you were expecting to see but average soldiers can't top a Magi, who is at the very apex of magical power.



steveht93 said:


> 3 king candidates are mentioned by titues,but I think the emperor of the reim empire is a dijinn user as well. Just a hunch



I don't remember when Titus mentioned Reim had three king candidates, much less who they were. I wouldn't mind a refresher


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 26, 2013)

> I don't remember when Titus mentioned Reim had three king candidates, much less who they were. I wouldn't mind a refresher



Mu, the long nosed Alexius (Ignatius), and the prince with the scrunched up face(Nerva Julius Caluades).


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 26, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I like this chapter, like others previously said unlike Naruto, Alladin actually backs up his words.



That because the opponents that Aladdin was facing is not a "god" of his universe?

Do you really think Aladdin can backs up his words if Reim has Juubi outside the barrier?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 4, 2013)

No new chapter?


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> No new chapter?



Sadly, not for this week.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Sadly, not for this week.




**


----------



## Wesley (Mar 4, 2013)

60 chapters in and I have to say, it's a great series.  Very interesting and great characters.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 6, 2013)

I hope Aladdin wishes he'd acted sooner.  He could have saved alot of lives if he'd used the rukh before the conflict had even started.  The way he intervened just as Rein was about to win may have made things worse.  It's not like they're out of options, have any reason to give up, and the conflict could again escalate from there.

What's more, the longer the conflict continues, the more drained the people in the 5th level will be.  And it's not like that issue will be resolved if Magnoshutatt maintains their independence.  Actually, the 5th level will be even more vital to them since it's now demonstrated how vunerable they are to the Empires.  They couldn't stop it now if they wanted to.

I hope that this was merely an effort by Aladdin to buy some time.  He still needs to find whatever it is that allows Magnoshutatt to drain people.

Titus is an idiot.  He's artificially extending the life of that girl and likely himself at the expense of people just like her.  He's cast aside all pretense of helping others.

...And personally, I hate Cassim.  That his, I guess, soul has fully manifested itself in Alibaba is extremely irritating.  It's like the character I liked so much has become someone else.  Not only that, but Alibaba's developement didn't really seem like it needed a trick like that for him to get stronger.  He still has alot to learn, alot of stuff to see and do.  And it frankly feels forced, an effort to keep a character that had LONG ago ceased being relevanant in the manga.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 6, 2013)

> Titus is an idiot. He's artificially extending the life of that girl and likely himself at the expense of people just like her. He's cast aside all pretense of helping others.



Titus didn't start the war. He is simply a pretext for both sides.



> ...And personally, I hate Cassim. That his, I guess, soul has fully manifested itself in Alibaba is extremely irritating. It's like the character I liked so much has become someone else. Not only that, but Alibaba's developement didn't really seem like it needed a trick like that for him to get stronger. He still has alot to learn, alot of stuff to see and do. And it frankly feels forced, an effort to keep a character that had LONG ago ceased being relevanant in the manga.



Cassim "merging" with Alibaba has meant nothing so far so what are you complaining about? For all we know it is something that won't be all that relevant other than as a reason for Alibaba to be stronger than normal (eg. Cassim won't be showing up to give Alibaba advice). Cassim is part of Alibaba's character, he is the normal person Alibaba will eventually fight for as king, so why not have him literally be part of him?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 6, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Titus didn't start the war. He is simply a pretext for both sides.



Don't get me wrong.  I'm not blaming him for anything other than what is his fault.  Granted, he has a raw deal and had his resolve shaken by Mogamett, but he not only abandoned the people in the 5th level, he is now using them as much as the other magicians.  Perhaps more since those life-extending treatments probably aren't cheap...and he doesn't even realise that he's doing it, despite the fact that it should be obvious where the power for them is coming from.

What's more, he's a traitor to pretty much everybody, including himself.  If he's not dressed down for all of his bullshit by somebody (I'd prefer it be his mum lol) it'll be glaring.  Especially in that this manga is actually really good at highlighting people's mistakes. 

Just because a war is going on doesn't give the characters a liscense to do whatever they want without suffering consequences.



> Cassim "merging" with Alibaba has meant nothing so far so what are you complaining about? For all we know it is something that won't be all that relevant other than as a reason for Alibaba to be stronger than normal (eg. Cassim won't be showing up to give Alibaba advice). Cassim is part of Alibaba's character, he is the normal person Alibaba will eventually fight for as king, so why not have him literally be part of him?



Cassim is a miserable existence that got alot of people killed.  He only drags Alibaba down.  Of course, he helped Alibaba develope as a character and it was epic shit, but now it's becoming like a constant buzzing in your ear.  

I mean, it was one thing for a small fragment of him to help resist a curse, but now not only is Cassim's soul merged with Alibaba, it was shown that Cassim's soul was the greater of the two.  That turns my stomach.  That tells me that inevitably Alibaba is going to become corrupted by Cassim.

The fight with the monkey was cool.  If we didn't have any of that horseshit from the sidelines and only had Alibaba's perspective, it would have looked like he won because of the tactics he'd developed as a kid.  However, because of the horseshit, it's like they're outright saying that Alibaba can't do anything without Cassim when that has never been the case.

Bottomline, I don't like Cassim and I don't like the potentional implications of his continued existence within Alibaba.  Alibaba doesn't need him.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 6, 2013)

kluang said:


> Naruto use bullshit talk no jutsu
> 
> Aladdin use spirit breaking.





Stilzkin said:


> Aladdin being a pacifist is nothing new. The difference between Naruto and Aladdin is that Naruot's words always seem hollow, as they are usually just words. With Aladdin we have him actively stopping a war with his power rather than saying some bullshit story to the leaders and ending it with that.
> 
> It did feel anti-climatic but at the same time it beats having had something like this happen over many chapters rather than just one.
> 
> ...





BDProductions34 said:


> I like this chapter, like others previously said unlike Naruto, Alladin actually backs up his words.



I love how you are all bitching that this manga is so god that Aladin backs his words about how he can save everybody and Naruto can't, yet Alibaba did the exact same thing as Naruto.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 6, 2013)

I have to say, seeing the Finalists tear through the Magnos made me miss Morigana.  I hope she never becomes like that.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 6, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Cassim is a miserable existence that got alot of people killed.  He only drags Alibaba down.  Of course, he helped Alibaba develope as a character and it was epic shit, but now it's becoming like a constant buzzing in your ear.
> 
> I mean, it was one thing for a small fragment of him to help resist a curse, but now not only is Cassim's soul merged with Alibaba, it was shown that Cassim's soul was the greater of the two.  That turns my stomach.  That tells me that inevitably Alibaba is going to become corrupted by Cassim.
> 
> ...



Might be the most LOL post in the thread.
You're literally twisting things out of your dislike for Cassim.
Alibaba beat ape-boy himself, everybody knows this, he came at peace with what happened with Cassim, and gained new power from it AFTER beating the monkey.
Now you're saying it looked like he couldn't do it himself?
Lulz, you need to sip on some kool-aid brother.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Cassim is a miserable existence that got alot of people killed.  He only drags Alibaba down.  Of course, he helped Alibaba develope as a character and it was epic shit, but now it's becoming like a constant buzzing in your ear.
> 
> I mean, it was one thing for a small fragment of him to help resist a curse, but now not only is Cassim's soul merged with Alibaba, it was shown that Cassim's soul was the greater of the two.  That turns my stomach.  That tells me that inevitably Alibaba is going to become corrupted by Cassim.
> 
> ...



Good lord why is it that everywhere I see you post you find the stupidest crap to complain about in a manga? You're pissed at something that isn't even happening, Cassim is not existing inside of Alibaba, his magic merely fused together with Alibaba's in order to make him stronger, the entire point of that fight was for Alibaba to fix the screws knocked loose in his head, and remember why the hell he originally intended on becoming King in the first place. 

Also, Alibaba can't do shit without Cassim?* Are we even reading the same manga here?! *How in the hell do you get an implication that Alibaba can not do anything without Cassim from that, Alibaba using his old fighting skills showed an immense amount of growth in his character, he alone defeated that monkey, he didn't need Cassim's help in order to accomplish that goal.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 7, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Might be the most LOL post in the thread.
> You're literally twisting things out of your dislike for Cassim.
> Alibaba beat ape-boy himself, everybody knows this, he came at peace with what happened with Cassim, and gained new power from it AFTER beating the monkey.
> Now you're saying it looked like he couldn't do it himself?
> Lulz, you need to sip on some kool-aid brother.



I don't know about being at peace.  He did remember how well they used to work together however.  Not exactly accepting that he couldn't save Cassim from himself, although that may have been addressed, I simply don't care to remember.

Consider that the memory has Cassim swinging the stick, while Alibaba leads the older kid to him.  One of them takes the risk, does the hardwork, while the other gets his hands dirty.  That is what their teamwork is like, and that is what I'm afraid of.  That because of the fusion, Ali is going to undergo an alignment shift and become someone else.

this

And yes, he chokes on the joint on the next page.  That's to be taken humourously.

He needs an exorcisim. not a bloody power up.

What's more, Alibaba doesn't need Cassim to fight.  He's fought before and isn't even a stranger to inflicting killing blows.  He also doesn't need to Cassim to determine that he has to free Balbadd, since he has a strong sense of responsibility.  

Cassim can only be a negative influence on Alibaba and we're going to see that.


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I don't know about being at peace.  He did remember how well they used to work together however.  Not exactly accepting that he couldn't save Cassim from himself, although that may have been addressed, I simply don't care to remember.
> 
> Consider that the memory has Cassim swinging the stick, while Alibaba leads the older kid to him.  One of them takes the risk, does the hardwork, while the other gets his hands dirty.  That is what their teamwork is like, and that is what I'm afraid of.  That because of the fusion, Ali is going to undergo an alignment shift and become someone else.



Are you seriously worried about that? It's already been established that Alibaba inherited Cassim's magoi, not a part of his personality. The magoi manifested and fused itself with Alibaba's own after Alibaba remembered his childhood as he fought Garda the Great.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 7, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Good lord why is it that everywhere I see you post you find the stupidest crap to complain about in a manga? You're pissed at something that isn't even happening, Cassim is not existing inside of Alibaba, his magic merely fused together with Alibaba's in order to make him stronger, the entire point of that fight was for Alibaba to fix the screws knocked loose in his head, and remember why the hell he originally intended on becoming King in the first place.



Cassim's magic is dark and stronger, while Alibaba's is white and weaker.  Did you think the fusion was only about power, when dark magic is literally hatred?

What's more, even when Alladin mind-melded with Alibaba, he only found a trace of Cassim, not his entire mana pool.  That is a new developement, a cope out, and a way to send Alibaba in a direction that the author wants him to go.


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Cassim's magic is dark and stronger, while Alibaba's is white and weaker.  Did you think the fusion was only about power, when dark magic is literally hatred?
> 
> What's more, even when Alladin mind-melded with Alibaba, he only found a trace of Cassim, not his entire mana pool.  That is a new developement, a cope out, and a way to send Alibaba in a direction that the author wants him to go.



Cassim was never a villain in the first place. He was misguided by the wrong people and ended up being consumed by the black rukh. What Alibaba inherited wasn't the black rukh, but Cassim's magoi has it had been before he'd become corrupted. It's not gonna cause a shift in Alibaba's alignment.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 7, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> and remember why the hell he originally intended on becoming King in the first place.



Did he want to be king?  He felt responsibility for his country.  That's always been Alibaba's strong point.  His sense of responsibility.  He's done right by his country, and while it's not exactly free, what's he going to do?  Fight a war he tried to avoid in the first place?  The old Alibaba would have tried to pay off his country's debts, gone dungeon diving.  He wouldn't want to gain "power" in order to get it back.  

Why the sudden desire?  He seemed intent to fight Al Saren.  Why does he now want to go back and confront the Kou Empire (not Al Saren) with new "power"?  He hasn't heard any tales of rampant abuse and poverty, that Baalbadd is even worse than he left it.  For all he knows, it could be better off under the Kou administratives and republican government.

If he were worried, he would have gone to look.  Or sent some letters.  Not right then and there decide that he has to get his country back, like it was his possession that had been taken from him.

We haven't seen alot of Alibaba since it happened.  Not really, but I have reason to be worried.  Maybe it's nothing, but it's probably something, otherwise it wouldn't have happened like the way it did.  In a series that makes a big deal about light and dark, a power up that comes in the form of being darkened is going to have an effect on that character.



Freedan said:


> Cassim was never a villain in the first place. He was misguided by the wrong people and ended up being consumed by the black rukh. What Alibaba inherited wasn't the black rukh, but Cassim's magoi has it had been before he'd become corrupted. It's not gonna cause a shift in Alibaba's alignment.



He was a dark character, ruthless, manipulative, violent.  Remember when he compared himself to Alibaba?  When they were kids?  Alibaba would work hard and do right.  Cassim, even if he didn't really have to, would steal and fight.  He couldn't help himself, it was who he was.

And I don't know if he was really misguided.  That would imply he actually had good intentions.  I don't really recall that as ever being evident.

Also, do you remember when Sinbad confronted Laren?  

Link removed

"Half-fallen"?  "The power of this side"?  And Sinbad is someone that was introduced as a white character, but then we saw he had a darkside that may not have existed until he'd became cursed.  And he was cursed by the exact same people that Alibaba went to visit.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 7, 2013)

If anyone is interested:



> Japan's weekly Manga ranking for February 14 - 24th
> 
> *1, 308,469 309,656 Magi Vol.16
> *2, 175,206 175,206 Terra Formars Vol.4
> ...


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> We haven't seen alot of Alibaba since it happened.  Not really, but I have reason to be worried.  Maybe it's nothing, but it's probably something, otherwise it wouldn't have happened like the way it did.  In a series that makes a big deal about light and dark, a power up that comes in the form of being darkened is going to have an effect on that character.



Indeed, we haven't seen a lot of him, so I see no point in getting angry over something we're not even sure about or haven't gotten all the details of yet.



Wesley said:


> He was a dark character, ruthless, manipulative, violent.  Remember when he compared himself to Alibaba?  When they were kids?  Alibaba would work hard and do right.  Cassim, even if he didn't really have to, would steal and fight.  He couldn't help himself, it was who he was.
> 
> And I don't know if he was really misguided.  That would imply he actually had good intentions.  I don't really recall that as ever being evident.



He stole and fought because that was the only way for him to survive in the slums. He was doing it because he fought an establishment led by Alibaba's brother which saw to the mistreatment of the people and would've ultimately lead to Balbadd's own ruination. His heart may have been in the right place, but he adopted more Machiavellian means to get what he wanted. Cassim never was an indiscriminate thief/murderer, but he had been easy to take advantage of because of his disposition toward violence. It is true that he was violent and darker than Alibaba, but he was never evil per se. 

And Alibaba inheriting his magoi doesn't mean Alibaba will up and transform into Cassim now. Like I said, Alibaba inherited his Magoi and fused with it after remembering how he fought in his early days. He is not Cassim 2.0.



Wesley said:


> Also, do you remember when Sinbad confronted Laren?
> 
> 21.5 chapter [end]
> 
> "Half-fallen"?  "The power of this side"?  And Sinbad is someone that was introduced as a white character, but then we saw he had a darkside that may not have existed until he'd became cursed.  And he was cursed by the exact same people that Alibaba went to visit.



Do remind me when it was that the Shambalan warriors put a curse on Alibaba?

Glad to see I'm not on your ignore list btw 



Melodie said:


> If anyone is interested:



Magi in first  pek


----------



## Wesley (Mar 7, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Indeed, we haven't seen a lot of him, so I see no point in getting angry over something we're not even sure about or haven't gotten all the details of yet.



Do I have your permission then to be angry if it turns out to be true?



> He stole and fought because that was the only way for him to survive in the slums.



Evidently not, since Alibaba managed just fine with an honest living.  He stole and fought, because that's who he was. 



> He was doing it because he fought an establishment led by Alibaba's brother which saw to the mistreatment of the people and would've ultimately lead to Balbadd's own ruination.  His heart may have been in the right place, but he adopted more Machiavellian means to get what he wanted. Cassim never was an indiscriminate thief/murderer, but he had been easy to take advantage of because of his disposition toward violence. It is true that he was violent and darker than Alibaba, but he was never evil per se.



Which is why he incited a mob after that government ceased to exist.  He wanted revenge.  And of course, the Fog Troupe only became "chivarlious bandits" after Alibaba took over.  Before that they were more than willing to kill and perform acts of arson to get what they wanted. 



> And Alibaba inheriting his magoi doesn't mean Alibaba will up and transform into Cassim now. Like I said, Alibaba inherited his Magoi and fused with it after remembering how he fought in his early days. He is not Cassim 2.0.



It doesn't have to be a full transformation.  Any direct influence on who he is is too much.  I want natural character growth and developement.  I don't want a ghost possessing a favorite character to compel him to do things he's never wanted to do.  



> Do remind me when it was that the Shambalan warriors put a curse on Alibaba?



They didn't do anything directly, but the parallel is obviously meant to be there.  It might not exactly be the same as the curse, but in nature it would appear to be similiar.  A fusion of light and dark, although the implication at this point is that Alibaba's became darker than lighter.


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Do I have your permission then to be angry if it turns out to be true?



You and me both if it turns out to be true, but I don't see a reason to believe that has already happened right now.



Wesley said:


> Evidently not, since Alibaba managed just fine with an honest living.  He stole and fought, because that's who he was.



How do you know this? It's true that both Alibaba and Cassim tried to get into honest work during their childhood, but iirc that was cut short due to Alibaba's mother's death.



Wesley said:


> Which is why he incited a mob after that government ceased to exist.  He wanted revenge.  And of course, the Fog Troupe only became "chivarlious bandits" after Alibaba took over.  Before that they were more than willing to kill and perform acts of arson to get what they wanted.



I don't remember this being the case. I'm pretty certain that it wasn't.



Wesley said:


> It doesn't have to be a full transformation.  Any direct influence on who he is is too much.  I want natural character growth and developement.  I don't want a ghost possessing a favorite character to compel him to do things he's never wanted to do.



And I'm more than certain it won't come to that. Up to this point, Ohtaka hasn't been inconsistent in her writing. I don't find a reason to think she'll turn left field now. You're making this out to be a lot more than it really is imo.



Wesley said:


> They didn't do anything directly, but the parallel is obviously meant to be there.  It might not exactly be the same as the curse, but in nature it would appear to be similiar.  A fusion of light and dark, although the implication at this point is that Alibaba's became darker than lighter.



Cassim's magoi wasn't inserted into Alibaba by the warriors of Shambala to begin with. The whole reason Alibaba went to them is to master how to control his magoi. Alibaba didn't even know just what was happening to his magoi in the first place, and they didn't do anything to really teach Alibaba how to merge the two magoi sources either. That was all Alibaba's doing. I see no parallels thus far seeing as Alibaba wasn't at all manipulated to do anything that went against his own nature (read: not Cassim's) apart from smoking which can be seen as an outlier.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess I have no choice.  I'll just have to knuckle under and...re-read everything right from the beginning!  

I'll explain what I mean as I do.


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I guess I have no choice.  I'll just have to knuckle under and...re-read everything right from the beginning!



Don't get me wrong tho, I realize I could also be very wrong and I intend to re-read the manga myself. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if I remember some things incorrectly in fact xD


----------



## Wesley (Mar 7, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Don't get me wrong tho, I realize I could also be very wrong and I intend to re-read the manga myself. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if I remember some things incorrectly in fact xD



Same.  Even though I just read it a couple days ago, it's alot to take in.  

Finally having a fairly clean, even tempered, protagonist that isn't even the least bit bitter like Alibaba and the mere prospect of losing that for anything is going to make me angry.


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a lot of faith Ohtaka won't pull anything like that. She's been really consistent up to this point. I still remember people raging over Hakuryuu becoming Sasuke


----------



## Melodie (Mar 7, 2013)

Hakuryuu is way better than Sasuke. In literally every category. Wait, they shouldn't even be compared.


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Hakuryuu is way better than Sasuke. In literally every category. Wait, they shouldn't even be compared.



Case in point


----------



## Wesley (Mar 7, 2013)

Trivia time; what was Morigana's first feat of strength?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2013)

Melodie said:


> If anyone is interested:



pekpekpek


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2013)

Have the Sinbad stories been translated yet?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Hakuryuu is way better than Sasuke. In literally every category. Wait, they shouldn't even be compared.



I wouldnt say that

Sasuke is way better at crying and being a little emo bitch


----------



## Melodie (Mar 7, 2013)

I concede when it comes to the latter, as for the former... Hakuryuu's crying in zaggan was awesome.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 7, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Have the Sinbad stories been translated yet?



Sense-Scans is working on it right now but it isn't a super high priority for them.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure haku crying in the zagan dungeon is more along the lines of comic relief with how alibaba and the gang reacted to it.


----------



## Roman (Mar 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm pretty sure haku crying in the zagan dungeon is more along the lines of comic relief with how alibaba and the gang reacted to it.



Precisely why it's better than Sasuke's emo crying


----------



## Wesley (Mar 8, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Trivia time; what was Morgiana's first feat of strength?



No takers?  Alright then...

Her first feat of strength is when we first meet her.  

2

None of the characters paid it any mind, but consider that your typical apple weighs half a pound...and she's carrying hundreds of them like it were nothing.  Kind of a subtle hint that this girl is not normal to the reader that pays attention.  I hadn't seen it myself until the second time around and had already became familiar with her.  

Cassim as it turns out indirectly killed both of Alibaba's parents, but Alibaba doesn't hold him responsible at all.  In fact, Alibaba blames himself.  I find it sad that a character with a strong sense of personal responsibility doesn't consider that other characters should be as responsible for their own actions.

Earlier I mentioned Alibaba giving Cassim credit for freeing Garada.  This was dumb to me, since Cassim was a very selfish character.  But then after re-reading the manga, I found that Alibaba gave credit for freeing the slaves to Aladdin.  Is that a way of being humble?  Giving other people credit for something that they didn't really do?  It's a nice bit of consistency if it's true.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't really know why people tend to compare magi to naruto and HxH,but I suppose I should be glad it's not compared to fairytail at least.


----------



## Roman (Mar 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Don't really know why people tend to compare magi to naruto and HxH,but I suppose I should be glad it's not compared to fairytail at least.



Fairy Tail's too different from Magi to be compared, namely because it's not a manga that takes itself seriously the way HxH and Naruto do. Truth be told, that's actually the reason I like FT as much as I do.

However, be careful about mentioning HxH here else Nensense comes to glorify the shit out of it


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 8, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Fairy Tail's too different from Magi to be compared, namely because it's not a manga that takes itself seriously the way HxH and Naruto do. Truth be told, that's actually the reason I like FT as much as I do.
> 
> However, be careful about mentioning HxH here else Nensense comes to glorify the shit out of it



But some things in fairy tail don't make any sense to be honest. Even for a manga that shouldn't be taken seriously  like today's chapter. 

I thought he was banned for good?


----------



## Roman (Mar 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> But some things in fairy tail don't make any sense to be honest. Even for a manga that shouldn't be taken seriously  like today's chapter.



I admit, I had to chuckle when those five just stood there and Sting whimped the fuck out  However, I do understand that the spirit of unity the 5 team members held was overpowering, and thus led to Sting's defeat. Rather than it being a battle of skill, it was a battle of spirit, and that's what Sting actually lost.



steveht93 said:


> I thought he was banned for good?



That's what they want you to think


----------



## Wesley (Mar 8, 2013)

Still kind of hard to believe that Ahbmad bankrupted an entire country just to preserve what would seem to be a fairly average standard of living for him and his nobles.  It's not like they were riding around in golded plated carriage being pulled by a team of slaves.  Where did all the money go?


----------



## Roman (Mar 8, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Still kind of hard to believe that Ahbmad bankrupted an entire country just to preserve what would seem to be a fairly average standard of living for him and his nobles.  It's not like they were riding around in golded plated carriage being pulled by a team of slaves.  Where did all the money go?



I'm guessing prolly the Kou empire. Iirc, they traded a lot of fortune to the banker, who then had free reign over what to do with Balbadd's treasury. In other words, Ahbmad gave the Kou empire full control over Balbadd's accounting.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 8, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I'm guessing prolly the Kou empire. Iirc, they traded a lot of fortune to the banker, who then had free reign over what to do with Balbadd's treasury. In other words, Ahbmad gave the Kou empire full control over Balbadd's accounting.



Blatant theft isn't subtle enough.  Especially considering Balbadd is somehow indebted to Kou.  I mean, even if Kou was intentionally lowering the value of it's currency to bankrupt Balbadd, how the heck can Kou end up being the creditor when it was their money that was becoming increasingly worthless?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Don't really know why people tend to compare magi to naruto and HxH,but I suppose I should be glad it's not compared to fairytail at least.



It's fine to compare it to HxH as it's quality manga. As for the other two.. The thought shouldn't even pass. But I guess people compare them because they're popular battle shonen mangas..


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 8, 2013)

Magi is definitely in a different league than Naruto and Fairy Tail.

I dare say it's in the same league with FMA and that kind.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 8, 2013)

It's in the same league as Naruto Part I, Hunter X Hunter and FMA


----------



## Wesley (Mar 9, 2013)

Isn't everything pointless?  Everyone dies and everyone goes back to the big shiny ball in the sky.  Doesn't matter what you do, everyone's the same.  That's what's really wrong, isn't it?  The equality?  That no matter how virtuous you are or how much of a villain you are, you get to be happy as soon as you die.  Even if you actively spread as much misery as humanly possible with the time you have, you will not suffer any consequences.

Life is completely superficial.  Just do whatever the hell you want, because in the end it won't matter at all.  Everyone wins.

Isn't that the real problem with the world?  In so far as this series goes anyway.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 9, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Isn't everything pointless?  Everyone dies and everyone goes back to the big shiny ball in the sky.  Doesn't matter what you do, everyone's the same.  That's what's really wrong, isn't it?  The equality?  That no matter how virtuous you are or how much of a villain you are, you get to be happy as soon as you die.  Even if you actively spread as much misery as humanly possible with the time you have, you will not suffer any consequences.
> 
> Life is completely superficial.  Just do whatever the hell you want, because in the end it won't matter at all.  Everyone wins.
> 
> Isn't that the real problem with the world?  In so far as this series goes anyway.



Well I'm pretty sure that once you are fully absorbed into the Ruhk you lose your sentience and just become one with this one huge being and lose your self. Therefore for those who are so obsessed with themselves and earthly and physical desires joining the Ruhk would be the last thing they want.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 9, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Well I'm pretty sure that once you are fully absorbed into the Ruhk you lose your sentience and just become one with this one huge being and lose your self. Therefore for those who are so obsessed with themselves and earthly and physical desires joining the Ruhk would be the last thing they want.



Al Saren is opposed to Solomon and his vision for the world.  Not the Ruhk.  There's nothing to indicate that they want to achieve immortality or avoid the big oneness to preserve their own individuality.  What's more, we saw Alibaba's parents and they'd been dead for years.  

You might not be exactly as you were in life, but you are still you.

But really, my issue is that a total fucker like Cassim can go on to happy afterlife after living a life full of spite, hate, and envy.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 9, 2013)

How the heck did Dunya survive the revolution?  She was completely surrounded and her one protector was torn apart right in front of her.  Really seems like her story wasn't really fleshed out, merely to show that Al Saren exploited people who weren't necessarily bad.  

Also Magnostadt has been whitewashed a bit.  For one thing, they were harassing all of their neighbor's borders, including Rem's which was across a sea.  They were causing all kinds of problems.  That Rem is merely invading them because they're a strategically valuable piece of real-estate ignores that.  Rem doesn't need an excuse to put them down, because they're a shitty neighbor picking a fight.

What's more, the revolution was extremely brief, brutal, and completely one-sided with virtually everyone turning against the royal family including the military.  That an old man who pretended to be so much more evolved was at the center of it as opposed to stupid young punk, really, what excuse does Mogamett have?  I hope he gets his ass turned inside out, even though he could probably talk his way out of anything.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

So...

Aizen vs Lord Komamura

What suggestion did Sinbad place in Kougyoku's head?  He didn't tell her to just sleep.  There was more to it.  How far is he able and willing to push her to what he needs her to do?  Worst case scenario, she's a bomb waiting to go off if the right buttons are pushed.  I sincerely hope he didn't do that to her...


----------



## Melodie (Mar 10, 2013)

bleach-ch118-16.png"]mocking
Translations.(text only)


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm new here, when does the chapter comes out?


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 10, 2013)

> al: alibaba-kun…!!\\































































Its about time.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 10, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I'm new here, when does the chapter comes out?



As the name of the magazine says; Sunday. However, sense-scans sometimes releases it on Monday.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 10, 2013)

I knew of that since yesterday 11 pm...ALIBABA!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 10, 2013)

176

scan is out


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 10, 2013)

176


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 10, 2013)

Melodie said:


> As the name of the magazine says; Sunday. However, sense-scans sometimes releases it on Monday.



WSS actually is released every Wednesday despite it's name. Although Magi chapters are usually are released by Sense Scans on Sundays.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 10, 2013)

If the Fanalis would had more Magoi they would be freaking unstoppable. Just look at that Djinn-Equip.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> If the Fanalis would had more Magoi they would be freaking unstoppable. Just look at that Djinn-Equip.


Yeah that's was pretty much the only thing that stopped Mu from soloing them. 

But yeah Alibaba here mang.


----------



## Null (Mar 10, 2013)

Ali motherfucking Baba making his entrance


----------



## Magician (Mar 10, 2013)

Alibaba's here, lets see where his training got him


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 10, 2013)

Finally we can see Alibaba's new powers. Personally I can't wait to see him using magoi manipulation with Amon's sword.



*Spoiler*: __ 





Melodie said:


> As the name of the magazine says; Sunday. However, sense-scans sometimes releases it on Monday.





Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> WSS actually is released ever Wednesday despite it's name. Although Magi chapters are usually are released by Sense Scans on Sundays.





Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 10, 2013)

There will be no fight.
Alibaba's mere presence strikes fear in his heart and crushes the Reim spirit.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 10, 2013)

So.. Mu will not be able to fight anymore [due to lack of magoi]? I wonder how Alibaba will be showing his prowess. Perhaps against the remaining king candidates of the Reim empire or the incoming Kou empire?



Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> WSS actually is released ever Wednesday despite it's name. Although Magi chapters are usually are released by Sense Scans on Sundays.



My life's a lie.


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2013)

So I guess the Alibaba wanking wasn't really wanking? I mean seriously, I can only think of one other character making an entrance as badass as this one and he's not even in this manga. FUCK YEAH, Ali! Now he'll show who's the real boss here!


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

I love how absolutely everything is going Magnostadt's way.  I especially like how they think they're hot stuff even though Aladdin and now Alibaba are doing all their work for them.  Truly, instead of waiting for Reim to reform to take advantage of the opening, Mu rushes in all by himself in a bid to take out Aladdin making his effort completely wasted.

And I hope the writer doesn't pretend that being on the defensive means that you're somehow the good guy in a conflict.  Magnostadt's had it coming for over 10 years and in no small part they're responsible for alot of the world's problems.

At any rate, nothing has been resolved and hopefully all Alibaba did was save Aladdin's life, otherwise he won't be involving himself further in the conflict.  Plus Mu destroyed Aladdin's staff and while that probably isn't crippling, maybe it'll keep him from performing the same stunts as before.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 10, 2013)

Alladin isn't with Magnostadt. The writer did portray well that both sides are wrong.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2013)

Motherfucking Alibaba 

You just can't go wrong with a main character in this series, every single one of them has a badass moment, sometimes multiple characters in the same chapter. I can't wait to see where this goes, I wonder if Reim will be letting Alibaba return with them after this.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 10, 2013)

Why would he _return_?


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 10, 2013)

I think Alibaba developed enough to break his connections with Reim now. He knew Alaaddin was the opposite side even before he came.

I just wonder if Şehrazad will ever take action in the future as well?  Another Magi vs. Magi would be awesome.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> If the Fanalis would had more Magoi they would be freaking unstoppable. Just look at that Djinn-Equip.



Thats the way the cookie crumbles


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Why would he _return_?



I guess that's true, he just stopped Mu in his god damn Djinn Equip form without even busting out a full body Djinn Equip himself as far as I can tell, so he's developed enough that he probably doesn't need the Gladiators anymore.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I guess that's true, he just stopped Mu in his god damn Djinn Equip form without even busting out a full body Djinn Equip himself as far as I can tell, so he's developed enough that he probably doesn't need the Gladiators anymore.



Mu was already dissolving.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Mu was already dissolving.



Did I suggest he could defeat Mu at full power?

No, but what he stopped was still impressive as fuck.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Did anybody eles notice that the person behind Mu was the Djinn Barbatos?
Link removed


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 10, 2013)

dat muu  was about to turn magnushtad into vapor until he was stopped by alibaba  

I rate this chapter magi/10


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I think Alibaba developed enough to break his connections with Reim now. He knew Alaaddin was the opposite side even before he came.
> 
> I just wonder if Şehrazad will ever take action in the future as well?  Another Magi vs. Magi would be awesome.



You mean now that he's gotten stronger, he doesn't need Reim anymore?  Because I would have liked to think he'd develope some close connections after spending 10 months there, instead of merely sitting around on his butt the whole time playing with a giant monkey while chain smoking.



Melodie said:


> Alladin isn't with Magnostadt. The writer did portray well that both sides are wrong.



How is Reim wrong?  And frankly Aladdin is on Magnostadt's side.  What's he going to do?  Stay in Magnostadt forever, while they continue to cause problems for all of their neighbors?  Continue to allow Mogamatte's policies to remain in place in the name of self-defense if nothing else?

Btw, Kouha is coming, he's got a very large army at his back, not to mention 3 presumably powerful mages (remember his female entourage?) behind Magnostadt's defensive lines.  They're going to come down on Magnostadt like a hammer and I doubt they're going to pull their punches like Rein did.  What's more, Reim is probably not going anywhere, leaving the Academy between TWO powerful adversaries.  You think there's going to be much left after those two are finished fighting each other inside the city?

Aladdin is making things worse.  And I think there is some symbolic value in seeing Granny's staff be destroyed.  He's forgotten everything he learned from his encounter with Hakuei, Granny, and the Kouga.  He's fighting and causing the conflict to be drawn out needlessly and it's going to lead to the worst possible outcome if something doesn't give quickly.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 10, 2013)

Finally, Alibaba steps in


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I love how absolutely everything is going Magnostadt's way.  I especially like how they think they're hot stuff even though Aladdin and now Alibaba are doing all their work for them.  Truly, instead of waiting for Reim to reform to take advantage of the opening, Mu rushes in all by himself in a bid to take out Aladdin making his effort completely wasted.



What this makes me wonder is how Magnostadt will take Alibaba's assistance. They are ostensibly opposed to Goi having any kind of power after all, and the very structure of their society indicates as much. Yet here is a Goi with a metal vessel protecting his best friend who is a Magi.



Wesley said:


> And I hope the writer doesn't pretend that being on the defensive means that you're somehow the good guy in a conflict.  Magnostadt's had it coming for over 10 years and in no small part they're responsible for alot of the world's problems.
> 
> At any rate, nothing has been resolved and hopefully all Alibaba did was save Aladdin's life, otherwise he won't be involving himself further in the conflict.  Plus Mu destroyed Aladdin's staff and while that probably isn't crippling, maybe it'll keep him from performing the same stunts as before.



As Melodie said, Ohtaka did a wonderful job of showing neither side is truly in the right, and Aladdin is not fighting for Magnostadt's cause, but instead to stop the fighting altogether and stop people from dying. I'm confident this also applies for Alibaba himself as he is taking Aladdin's side before anyone else's. His experience in Balbadd should've taught him how now everything is as clear-cut as it might seem, and their roles are virtually reversed at this stage, with Aladdin now in Alibaba's shoes from the time he was in the fog troupe, and Alibaba now seeing Aladdin for the first time. Only difference is that Alibaba new beforehand that Aladdin would be there.



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Mu was already dissolving.



While this is true, Mu was still in his full Djinn equip. That has to count for something.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

Freedan said:


> What this makes me wonder is how Magnostadt will take Alibaba's assistance. They are ostensibly opposed to Goi having any kind of power after all, and the very structure of their society indicates as much. Yet here is a Goi with a metal vessel protecting his best friend who is a Magi.



Their's is a soft, subtle kind of bigotry.  I don't think they'll care.



> As Melodie said, Ohtaka did a wonderful job of showing neither side is truly in the right, and Aladdin is not fighting for Magnostadt's cause, but instead to stop the fighting altogether and stop people from dying. I'm confident this also applies for Alibaba himself as he is taking Aladdin's side before anyone else's. His experience in Balbadd should've taught him how now everything is as clear-cut as it might seem, and their roles are virtually reversed at this stage, with Aladdin now in Alibaba's shoes from the time he was in the fog troupe, and Alibaba now seeing Aladdin for the first time. Only difference is that Alibaba new beforehand that Aladdin would be there.





Wesley said:


> You mean now that he's gotten stronger, he doesn't need Reim anymore?  Because I would have liked to think he'd develope some close connections after spending 10 months there, instead of merely sitting around on his butt the whole time playing with a giant monkey while chain smoking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoting myself for your reference.

Suffice to say, just because Alibaba saved Aladdin's life, doesn't mean he's going to help him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Their's is a soft, subtle kind of bigotry.  I don't think they'll care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you realize how stupid you sound right now?

You're suggesting Alibaba will abandon Aladdin.

To suggest such a thing at this point in the series is absurd.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Do you realize how stupid you sound right now?
> 
> You're suggesting Alibaba will abandon Aladdin.
> 
> To suggest such a thing at this point in the series is absurd.



This isn't a dungeon dive and it isn't Al Saren meddling in a state's internal affairs, causing all manner of strife.  This is war and it's going to have two battlefronts before too long.  Aladdin's current approach isn't the only approach and Alibaba doesn't have to agree with it simply because it's what Aladdin's decided.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I thought that Mu stop himself in mid-swing because if he didn't Alibaba would cut through his sword breaking his metal vessel.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 10, 2013)

Freedan said:


> What this makes me wonder is how Magnostadt will take Alibaba's assistance. They are ostensibly opposed to Goi having any kind of power after all, and the very structure of their society indicates as much. Yet here is a Goi with a metal vessel protecting his best friend who is a Magi.



They won't give a darn.
Only have a problem with the Goi when it suits them.


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Their's is a soft, subtle kind of bigotry.  I don't think they'll care.



True, prolly not xD



Wesley said:


> Quoting myself for your reference.
> 
> Suffice to say, just because Alibaba saved Aladdin's life, doesn't mean he's going to help him.



I'll reply to your other post then 

I think Alibaba is close enough to Aladdin that he will try to help him no matter what. That's what any best friend would do, and it's already been established both are neutral forces in the conflict. Helping Aladdin wouldn't tie Alibaba to either side of the struggle.



Wesley said:


> You mean now that he's gotten stronger, he doesn't need Reim anymore?  Because I would have liked to think he'd develope some close connections after spending 10 months there, instead of merely sitting around on his butt the whole time playing with a giant monkey while chain smoking.



I'm also pretty sure he did more than that, and I of all people would've liked to see his training, but you have to admit that most of the interesting things took place in Magnostadt. What Alibaba did was mere training that would've added little more than filler to the main story. Aladdin did plenty more than that, and we got insight of Reim's own workings through Titus more than we would've through Alibaba, I believe, considering Alibaba was being trained by nomads while Aladdin was being trained by Magnostadt's top echelons. Speaking of Titus....



Wesley said:


> How is Reim wrong?  And frankly Aladdin is on Magnostadt's side.  What's he going to do?  Stay in Magnostadt forever, while they continue to cause problems for all of their neighbors?  Continue to allow Mogamatte's policies to remain in place in the name of self-defense if nothing else?



Reim built Titus to have a finite existence. A living being meant to die once he completed his task, treated as nothing more than a tool after being developed for years while being told what the outside world was like during that time, all the while not being granted the freedom to live.

To add to that, they have death games with slaves (unless you think Roman gladiator fights were fun to be in). They developed weapons that could kill hundreds all at once as we've seen in the war. They're a very militarized nation that simply proved Mogamett's prejudice toward the Goi more and more. Rather than reason with him, Scheherazade started a war with him.

How is Aladdin on Magnostadt's side exactly? Have you forgotten he cut off the power supply to the Rukh mecha? He stopped Magnostadt from killing hundreds by simply pushing a button (or the magical equivalent). If he was taking sides, he wouldn't have done that, nor would he have aimed to crush Reim's willpower. He would've aimed to kill Reim's forces as the rest of the Magicians were doing.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 10, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


> I thought that Mu stop himself in mid-swing because if he didn't Alibaba would cut through his sword breaking his metal vessel.



Pretty much, Alibaba interfered with his last attack and Mu's form dissolved.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> This isn't a dungeon dive and it isn't Al Saren meddling in a state's internal affairs, causing all manner of strife.  This is war and it's going to have two battlefronts before too long.  Aladdin's current approach isn't the only approach and Alibaba doesn't have to agree with it simply because it's what Aladdin's decided.



Alibaba has already shown that he would stick by Aladdin no matter what, and just to prove that point this chapter clearly shows he's on no one else's side except Aladdin's. It's a vice versa situation, Aladdin would be on no one else's side except for Alibaba's in a similar turn of events, they are neutral parties in this event.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I think Alibaba is close enough to Aladdin that he will try to help him no matter what. That's what any best friend would do, and it's already been established both are neutral forces in the conflict. Helping Aladdin wouldn't tie Alibaba to either side of the struggle.



How can you consider Aladdin a neutral force?  Tell me, who's on the defensive?  Who benefits from the status quo?  That's right, Magnostadt.  Aladdin's come to their defense without any guarantee that Reim's greviances will be addressed.  Nor does he have assurances that Magnostadt's going to clean up it's act.



> I'm also pretty sure he did more than that, and I of all people would've liked to see his training, but you have to admit that most of the interesting things took place in Magnostadt. What Alibaba did was mere training that would've added little more than filler to the main story. Aladdin did plenty more than that, and we got insight of Reim's own workings through Titus more than we would've through Alibaba, I believe, considering Alibaba was being trained by nomads while Aladdin was being trained by Magnostadt's top echelons. Speaking of Titus....



I don't think so.  Nothing happened in Magnostadt aside from the war declaration.  What we did get was a very detailed account of how their academy works, how their city works, how magic works, and how their leader thinks.  All Aladdin did during his time there was watch and observe things, making hardly any waves or changes.  Frankly, he hasn't even formed a real opinion of the place yet.

And no, all we saw of Reim through Tidus was a child's view of his parent.  We still don't know what Reim is like as a government, what kind of power structure it has, what kind of internal conflicts and interests there are to be had.  And Scheherazade is as mysterious as ever.



> Reim built Titus to have a finite existence. A living being meant to die once he completed his task, treated as nothing more than a tool after being developed for years while being told what the outside world was like during that time, all the while not being granted the freedom to live.



You're ignoring the fact that he owes them his life in the first place.  You're also assuming that there was a way to create him that wouldn't have left him with a short lifespan.  If Scheherazade's made a mistake, it's that she created him in the first place.  And she seems sincere in that she wishes him returned for burial.  She doesn't think of him as a disposable puppet.



> To add to that, they have death games with slaves (unless you think Roman gladiator fights were fun to be in). They developed weapons that could kill hundreds all at once as we've seen in the war. They're a very militarized nation that simply proved Mogamett's prejudice toward the Goi more and more. Rather than reason with him, Scheherazade started a war with him.



My point is in regards to the nature of the conflict, not who has a more morally upstanding country.  And in this conflict, Magnostadt is in the wrong on pretty much every basis you can imagine.



> How is Aladdin on Magnostadt's side exactly? Have you forgotten he cut off the power supply to the Rukh mecha?



Irene was about to suck the lives right out of everyone in the 5th level.  If she'd done that, the barriers would have come down, and the Finalists would have still kicked their asses (they were practically on top of that thing and even if it could fight, I doubt it would have been all that effective against them lol).



> He stopped Magnostadt from killing hundreds by simply pushing a button (or the magical equivalent). If he was taking sides, he wouldn't have done that, nor would he have aimed to crush Reim's willpower. He would've aimed to kill Reim's forces as the rest of the Magicians were doing.



His actions are to their benefit as I've pointed out.  He also has no idea what he's going to do even if Reim stops the attack for the time being.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 10, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> If the Fanalis would had more Magoi they would be freaking unstoppable. Just look at that Djinn-Equip.


Yeah, but that's like saying if a guy with lots of Magoi like Alibaba had the superstrength of a Fanalis he'd be unstoppable.

Fanalis are physically strong but magically weak, that's the trade-off.

The only reason that Mu has the Magoi to be a Djinn User is that as a halfbreed he only has half the strength of an ordinary Fanalis.


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> How can you consider Aladdin a neutral force?  Tell me, who's on the defensive?  Who benefits from the status quo?  That's right, Magnostadt.  Aladdin's come to their defense without any guarantee that Reim's greviances will be addressed.  Nor does he have assurances that Magnostadt's going to clean up it's act.



Like I said, Aladdin's aim is to prevent anyone else from dying. That's why he didn't kill anyone in Reim either, and instead aimed to crush their resolve in an attempt to stop the fighting without any further bloodshed. How to resolve matters when the fighting stops is something he may not have established just yet, and whether or not Magnostadt will clean up its act, Aladdin understands that death is not the answer, and violence will continue regardless of Magnostadt's existence. That's where Reim is also wrong. They're the ones who attacked, they're the ones on the offensive here.



Wesley said:


> I don't think so.  Nothing happened in Magnostadt aside from the war declaration.  What we did get was a very detailed account of how their academy works, how their city works, how magic works, and how their leader thinks.  All Aladdin did during his time there was watch and observe things, making hardly any waves or changes.  Frankly, he hasn't even formed a real opinion of the place yet.



That's exactly my point. Would we have gotten the same amount of insight on Reim through Alibaba that we did on Magnostadt through Aladdin? We may have if Alibaba trained with the Fanalis, maybe, but he wasn't training with them to begin with. He trained with Shambalan gladiators who had little to no involvement with the politics of Reim.



Wesley said:


> And no, all we saw of Reim through Tidus was a child's view of his parent.  We still don't know what Reim is like as a government, what kind of power structure it has, what kind of internal conflicts and interests there are to be had.  And Scheherazade is as mysterious as ever.



That's still more than we'd have gotten through Alibaba.



Wesley said:


> You're ignoring the fact that he owes them his life in the first place.  You're also assuming that there was a way to create him that wouldn't have left him with a short lifespan.  If Scheherazade's made a mistake, it's that she created him in the first place.  And she seems sincere in that she wishes him returned for burial.  She doesn't think of him as a disposable puppet.



How does Titus owe them his life? For creating him? You do have a point about Scheherazade not necessarily having a way to create puppets with a greater lifespan, but at the same time it's a fact that Titus was still grown to carry out her will no matter what. Her sincerity to have him back for his burial only emphasizes that she thinks of him as her belonging rather than giving him the choice of how and where to die.



Wesley said:


> My point is in regards to the nature of the conflict, not who has a more morally upstanding country.  And in this conflict, Magnostadt is in the wrong on pretty much every basis you can imagine.



Magnostadt has its faults, there's no doubt on that. But that does not mean they shouldn't be given a chance at reformation. THAT's what Aladdin is really fighting for, and letting them be annihilated by Reim will not solve anything, and it most certain won't stop the violence because as you also pointed out, the Kou empire is likely right around the corner waiting for the fight to end and get rid of the weakened victor.



Wesley said:


> Irene was about to suck the lives right out of everyone in the 5th level.  If she'd done that, the barriers would have come down, and the Finalists would have still kicked their asses (they were practically on top of that thing and even if it could fight, I doubt it would have been all that effective against them lol).



Once again, Aladdin's aim is *to stop people from dying*. Aladdin destroyed the power lines to save the people in the 5th district and the ones who would've died on Reim's side. How is that taking one side over the other?


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 10, 2013)

Alladdin can't take a neutral stance outside of diplomacy, which cannot start if the two are trying to blow each others heads off.

He can't side with Reim, because they're planning to kill quite a few.
He won't assault Reim, because then Magnoshutt will try to kill them as well, and their main offenses hurt normal people.

So all he can do is neutralize, maintaining Magno in a defensive position means they're not being offensive.

With Kou on the way, it's better to keep the numbers up. Since it's well known Kou has Al Sarmen support.


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Alladdin can't take a neutral stance outside of diplomacy, which cannot start if the two are trying to blow each others heads off.



And that's exactly why he wanted to crush Reim's fighting resolve. If Reim kept attacking, Magno would only be more encouraged to fight back given their already existing prejudice. That's why he wants to stop the fighting without any more people dying on either side.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Like I said, Aladdin's aim is to prevent anyone else from dying. That's why he didn't kill anyone in Reim either, and instead aimed to crush their resolve in an attempt to stop the fighting without any further bloodshed. How to resolve matters when the fighting stops is something he may not have established just yet, and whether or not Magnostadt will clean up its act, Aladdin understands that death is not the answer, and violence will continue regardless of Magnostadt's existence. That's where Reim is also wrong. They're the ones who attacked, they're the ones on the offensive here.



Magnostadt's isolated itself, while attacking all of it's neighbors, absorbing multiple kingdoms into itself as it expanded.  Reim is responding to the attacks Magnostadt launched against it's coastlines (Scheherazade even mentions "the fear in the East" caused by them), meaning even a large body of water didn't deter it from being a thorn in someone's side.  Magnostadt is a country that doesn't employ diplomacy, though they will receive diplomats.

And Aladdin is being naive.  Even if he can avoid killing people, all he's really doing is delaying the inevitable.  Like I said, is he really just going to stay there protecting that one city forever?  Even if he dealt a blow to morale, that doesn't mean Reim is just going to pack up and leave.  Instead, it would be time to begin laying siege to the place.



> That's exactly my point. Would we have gotten the same amount of insight on Reim through Alibaba that we did on Magnostadt through Aladdin? We may have if Alibaba trained with the Fanalis, maybe, but he wasn't training with them to begin with. He trained with Shambalan gladiators who had little to no involvement with the politics of Reim.



At any rate, I hope Reim will still be developed.  Magnostadt recieved even more loving than Sindria.  It'd be easier to ask what we don't know about it.  



> That's still more than we'd have gotten through Alibaba.



I don't know about that.  Emperors and other officials frequently attended fights in ye ole Rome.  And any fight Mu personally involved himself in would have garnered attention from pretty much everyone in the city.  If Alibaba had become a bit of a celebrity in the city (which would have been very awesome), it would have opened up social circles for him to mingle with, much like how Aladdin's magical prowess gained him alot of attention and recognition from the top brass.



> How does Titus owe them his life? For creating him? You do have a point about Scheherazade not necessarily having a way to create puppets with a greater lifespan, but at the same time it's a fact that Titus was still grown to carry out her will no matter what. Her sincerity to have him back for his burial only emphasizes that she thinks of him as her belonging rather than giving him the choice of how and where to die.



He's made himself a traitor, because he wants to live.  He hasn't sided with Magnostadt because he likes them.  They've merely promised him something that Reim couldn't deliever on.  He's being completely seflish.



> Magnostadt has its faults, there's no doubt on that. But that does not mean they shouldn't be given a chance at reformation. THAT's what Aladdin is really fighting for, and letting them be annihilated by Reim will not solve anything, and it most certain won't stop the violence because as you also pointed out, the Kou empire is likely right around the corner waiting for the fight to end and get rid of the weakened victor.



Magnostadt can reform under Reim's banner.  I mean, really, why the hell not?  The only reason they're fighting is for the sake of their own pride, just like the Kouga clan.  Aladdin even understands this, but unlike back then, he seems intent on supporting Magnostadt's independence.

And no, if Reim won and secured the city before Kou arrived, that would give them pause.  A conflict may be inevitable between the two empires, but to start it right then and there, when Kouhou was sent to fight Magnostadt and not the Reim empire?  Sure, Kou's aggressive, but it's not stupid and it's not going to open up hostilities with one of it's dominant rivals on the planet without thinking long and hard about it.

Regardless, no one knows they're coming and I sincerely think that because Aladdin decided to play god instead of letting the natural flow of events unfold, Magnostadt is a doomed city.  They're all dead and it's his fault.

Imo, the past year he's spent as a magician has taught him alot about power, but not how to use it.  What's more, Mogamett's "lessons" have probably impaired his better judgement.  He hasn't been brainwashed, but he doesn't know what he's doing anymore.  Everything looks like a nail to Aladdin because all of the sudden he has the biggest damn hammer in the world.



> Once again, Aladdin's aim is *to stop people from dying*. Aladdin destroyed the power lines to save the people in the 5th district and the ones who would've died on Reim's side. How is that taking one side over the other?



What Aladdin is doing now is the same as if he'd sided with clan Kouga against Hakurei.  Really, what Granny taught Aladdin is being thrown aside.  It is VERY fitting that the staff was destroyed.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

Here's a curve ball; why not shatter Magnostadt's fighting spirit?  Why not force them to surrender?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 10, 2013)

Adventure of Sinbad oneshot chapter is out now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Adventure of Sinbad oneshot chapter is out now.



pekpekpek


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 10, 2013)

Holy shit. Alibaba going Beast-Mode and Sinbad's origin. Magi continues to be absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 10, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Adventure of Sinbad oneshot chapter is out now.



Shit, I wonder if there will be a second chapter and possibly a Sinbad spin-off series. It was really good and it won't be fair if they just leave it at that cliffhanger.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 10, 2013)

that king of Patrivia got SWAG  and damn,so those are the assassins. 

The story of sinbad is too big it could start a spinoff manga with over 100 chapter minimum.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Damn it to that cliffhanger!!!


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

Was that really a cliffhanger?  All we know is that some assasins are gunning for him.  Usually there's immediate danger where the protagonist's survival is left in doubt.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I wanted more


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2013)

We all do.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Here's a curve ball; why not shatter Magnostadt's fighting spirit?  Why not force them to surrender?



Because they are not the aggressors in this war, and Aladdin also wants to help Titus.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 10, 2013)

Holy Fuck Muu looks cool 

Murata's ustream


*Spoiler*: __ 




Finally!

Murata's ustream

Murata's ustream


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2013)

what does a Manga need to have it's own section on here?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2013)

Lots of popularity.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Lots of popularity.



Magi is not popular enough yet? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I guess not


----------



## Rax (Mar 10, 2013)

MHS Magi


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> what does a Manga need to have it's own section on here?



Needs a bit more popularity first of all. Not to mention the mods won't do it quite yet because us HxH fans would go absolutely batshit on them if they were to give Magi a sub-section but not HxH.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Because they are not the aggressors in this war, and Aladdin also wants to help Titus.



Aladdin isn't taking into account who is the aggressor.  He's doing what he's doing in the name of ending the war and preserving lives.  Forcing the Academy to surrender would accomplish both of those goals.  What's more, it'd leave Reim in a better position to confront the Kou Empire, which would allow them to open peace talks from a position of strength, assuming Kou is interested.

And there's nothing Aladdin can do to help Titus.  Frankly, he's a lost cause and acting incredibly emo to the detriment of everyone else.

P.S. Magnostadt is the aggressor.  They've been the aggressor since they first executed the royal family and broke off diplomatic ties with other kingdoms.  Just because they are smaller and are currently on the defensive doesn't mean they've been simply minding their own business until Reim rolled up on their shoreline.  That is most certainly not the case if you've been paying attention.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Needs a bit more popularity first of all. Not to mention the mods won't do it quite yet because us HxH fans would go absolutely batshit on them if they were to give Magi a sub-section but not HxH.



I love HxH but didn't they lose that right because of the hiatus?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2013)

Great way to start the reunion.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I love HxH but didn't they lose that right because of the hiatus?



Yes, but the anime deserves a sub-section.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 10, 2013)

I hope Muu tries to force his djinn equip further so we can see Alibaba's full djinn


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 10, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Yes, but the anime deserves a sub-section.



So give the anime a subsection to appease the HxH fans then when Magi gets popular enough give it a subsection.

Problem solved.

Mods are so indecisive sometimes


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

...We could always scrap the Fairy Tail subsection.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 10, 2013)

Best Djinn equip _by far_


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 10, 2013)

Muu looks beast. I wanna know if Alibaba can go full mode too


----------



## Aeon (Mar 10, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Muu looks beast. I wanna know if Alibaba can go full mode too



I was expecting full djinn equipped Alibaba to appear actually.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *Aladdin isn't taking into account who is the aggressor.  *He's doing what he's doing in the name of ending the war and preserving lives.  Forcing the Academy to surrender would accomplish both of those goals.  What's more, it'd leave Reim in a better position to confront the Kou Empire, which would allow them to open peace talks from a position of strength, assuming Kou is interested.



Of course he is which is why he is pushing back Reim and not trying to force the magicians to not fight. 

The Magicians did not start this war, Reim is the one attacking from the start so who does he have to stop....The person that is doing the attacking. As it is clearly shown this chapter the magicians are perfectly fine with stopping the war as that high ranking magician states. 

Aladdin gives no shits about the future battle that Reim wants/will have with Kou later, and no Kou is not interested on peace talks.  



> And there's nothing Aladdin can do to help Titus.



This is Aladdin we are talking about he is not going to give up on his friend intil the end. 

Making Reim surrender makes no sense as Aladdin has zero connections with Reim and they are not the ones actively attacking Reim is, and if Aladdin did force them to surrender that would be giving up Titus who he promised to help.



> P.S. Magnostadt is the aggressor.  They've been the aggressor since they first executed the royal family and broke off diplomatic ties with other kingdoms.  Just because they are smaller and are currently on the defensive doesn't mean they've been simply minding their own business until Reim rolled up on their shoreline.  That is most certainly not the case if you've been paying attention.



Nope Reim is. 

The Magicians did not declare war on anyone nor did they express any desire to attack Reim in the future. 

Aladdin is going to stop the people who are attacking. If Reim starts to retreat and the Magicians attack he will stop them, when the Kou show up he will stop them ect.

This is what happens if Aladdin forces the Magicians to surrender.

1. They will be subjugated by Reim. 

2. Titus will be taken away.

3. The Kingdom would be used a Major base for a future war with Kou in other words it would force the magicians to fight in more wars. 

Opposite if Aladdin stops Reim

War is Over everything is fine the Magicians still rule themselves, and his friend titus is safe. 

Of course Alladin is going to stop reim


----------



## Shrike (Mar 10, 2013)

Did ya guys read those adventures of Sinbad? If not : this


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> So give the anime a subsection to appease the HxH fans then when Magi gets popular enough give it a subsection.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> *Mods are so indecisive sometimes*


----------



## Kaido (Mar 10, 2013)

Great chapter this week!


Wesley said:


> ...We could always scrap the Fairy Tail subsection.


We should get Fairy Tail discussion in its entirety off NF, PERIOD!


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 10, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Muu looks beast. I wanna know if Alibaba can go full mode too


He'd be a failure if he still couldn't do that much. He's in control of his magoi now. Lets hope the training wasn't for nothing. 

@Aeon, come on now. You really wasn't expecting Alibaba in Full Djinn-equip right of the bat were you. That'd be crazy.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 10, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> @Aeon, come on now. You really wasn't expecting Alibaba in Full Djinn-equip right of the bat were you. That'd be crazy.



I suppose so. I guess it makes Alibaba more of a badass that he stopped Muu without it.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 10, 2013)

Alibaba stopped a Half-Finalist, full djinn equipped army leader, with a partial equip.

Stronger than half-breed
Stronger than djinn equip
Better than an army leader.
Better King's candidate.
Elizabeth all day.

Muu lucked out.
Alibaba would've solo'd his entire fucking army. 

Muu turns away instantly "No way I'm fighting the King"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Did you guys like Yoshifune Ohtera art style On the Adventure of Sinbad?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I did like it, maybe Ohtaka should work with him/her?


----------



## Aeon (Mar 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Did you guys like Yoshifune Ohtera art style On the Adventure of Sinbad?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I didn't really notice any difference.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 11, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> *snip*



If you're just going to ignore everything I've wrote, there's no discussing with you.


----------



## Shadow Moon (Mar 11, 2013)

Man, Magi characters after the time-skip will all be strong as hell. If Mu, a mid boss is already this strong. I wonder what the major characters are capable off now.


----------



## Roman (Mar 11, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Magnostadt's isolated itself, while attacking all of it's neighbors, absorbing multiple kingdoms into itself as it expanded.  Reim is responding to the attacks Magnostadt launched against it's coastlines (Scheherazade even mentions "the fear in the East" caused by them), meaning even a large body of water didn't deter it from being a thorn in someone's side.  Magnostadt is a country that doesn't employ diplomacy, though they will receive diplomats.



And you think Reim hasn't absorbed multiple kingdoms? There's a reason it's called an empire. It'd be presumptuous to assume the Reim empire was never a small country like Sindria or even smaller in its beginning. And no, Reim was not actually responding to the coastline attacks. That's not even what triggered the war. First off, Reim was the one who declared war. Secondly, they declared war over Titus, not something else.



Wesley said:


> And Aladdin is being naive.  Even if he can avoid killing people, all he's really doing is delaying the inevitable.  Like I said, is he really just going to stay there protecting that one city forever?  Even if he dealt a blow to morale, that doesn't mean Reim is just going to pack up and leave.  Instead, it would be time to begin laying siege to the place.



So you want someone who wants a peaceful resolution to let Reim lay seige to Magnostadt? That's not what Aladdin would want because as Doflamingo pointed out, if that's what would happen, Reim is just going to continue fighting as it will use the conquered Magnostadt as a base to counter the Kou empire. Aladdin wants to stop the fighting. Letting Reim take over Magnostadt won't achieve that, and a lot of people will die in the process, something else Aladdin is trying to stop.



Wesley said:


> I don't know about that.  Emperors and other officials frequently attended fights in ye ole Rome.  And any fight Mu personally involved himself in would have garnered attention from pretty much everyone in the city.  If Alibaba had become a bit of a celebrity in the city (which would have been very awesome), it would have opened up social circles for him to mingle with, much like how Aladdin's magical prowess gained him alot of attention and recognition from the top brass.



I have my doubts Gladiators would really get so much insight into the politics of Reim. Alibaba is an outsider to it all even now despite having gained enough recognition to be given passage to Magnostadt by Reim's own army. Aladdin's magical prowess gained him attention from the upper echelons of Magnostadt because they also happened to be his teachers. Being a student of the academy also gave him upper class authority in the city. I highly doubt a famous gladiator would've gotten similar authority in Reim.



Wesley said:


> He's made himself a traitor, because he wants to live.  He hasn't sided with Magnostadt because he likes them.  They've merely promised him something that Reim couldn't deliever on.  He's being completely seflish.



And creating him, feeding his curiosity about the world by telling him about it during his creation and then stripping him of his freedom to learn about the world just so he could accomplish whatever missions Reim came up for him isn't selfish?



Wesley said:


> Magnostadt can reform under Reim's banner.  I mean, really, why the hell not?  The only reason they're fighting is for the sake of their own pride, just like the Kouga clan.  Aladdin even understands this, but unlike back then, he seems intent on supporting Magnostadt's independence.



Magnostadt wouldn't reform under Reim's banner. It would be destroyed and no longer be Magnostadt at all. That's not even taking account of peaceful measures taken by Aladdin, it's common sense. Yes, Aladdin does understand this, and he's not supporting Magnostadt. I'll say it again, he stopped them from using a rukh mecha from killing hundreds of Reim's soldiers and the 5th level citizens. That was directly going against Magnostadt's interests.



Wesley said:


> And no, if Reim won and secured the city before Kou arrived, that would give them pause.  A conflict may be inevitable between the two empires, but to start it right then and there, when Kouhou was sent to fight Magnostadt and not the Reim empire?  Sure, Kou's aggressive, but it's not stupid and it's not going to open up hostilities with one of it's dominant rivals on the planet without thinking long and hard about it.
> 
> Regardless, no one knows they're coming and I sincerely think that because Aladdin decided to play god instead of letting the natural flow of events unfold, Magnostadt is a doomed city.  They're all dead and it's his fault.



Aladdin's isn't trying to play god here, he's trying to preserve lives and resolve the matter peacefully, perhaps so that Magnostadt and Reim can fight against the Kou empire together. Aladdin wouldn't just stand by and let people die because that's the natural flow of things (nothing natural about killing people but what have you, that's not a topic for here). As you seem to imply and as I have said in this thread some time ago, the Kou empire will attack as soon as this fight is over because whichever side is the victor will be weakened regardless of weather they take a break as both sides lost important resources in the battle, and both sides' leaders happen to be on site.



Wesley said:


> If you're just going to ignore everything I've wrote, there's no discussing with you.



He's not ignoring you at all. I think you better read through his reply more carefully because he's addressing some pretty important points.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Did you guys like Yoshifune Ohtera art style On the Adventure of Sinbad?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was wondering why the art looked off. 

I thought Ohtaka may had done it in the past and decided to released it now.

The necks and faces were different than normal.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Did you guys like Yoshifune Ohtera art style On the Adventure of Sinbad?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If you hadn't reminded me of this, I wouldn't notice the difference.

--

After reading the Adventure of Sinbad I wonder if Sinbad is (secretly) Yunan's official king candidate. 

The 1st chapter was great and I hope we learn how Sinbad met and befriended every general in these spin-off chapters.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 11, 2013)

Freedan said:


> And you think Reim hasn't absorbed multiple kingdoms? There's a reason it's called an empire. It'd be presumptuous to assume the Reim empire was never a small country like Sindria or even smaller in its beginning. And no, Reim was not actually responding to the coastline attacks. That's not even what triggered the war. First off, Reim was the one who declared war. Secondly, they declared war over Titus, not something else.



Reim hasn't expanded it's territory in over 200 years.  I don't know what kind of history it had before, but it would seem that Scheherazade is put a stop to them annexing their neighbors.  In the modern world, they aren't an aggressive, expansionists power, even if they still fight wars.

But that is neither here or there.  The one playing an antagonistic role in the current conflict is Magnostadt.  They're the one causing problems and attacking other kingdoms, including Reim.  Just because Reim decided to not take their crap lying down anymore doesn't mean it's their fault for officially starting a war.  

And it wasn't started over Titus. Why do you think he was in Magnostadt in the first place?  Because they've been acting weird and harassing Reim's terroritories.  Do you remember 10 months ago when Scheherazade declared her intentions to protect the Reim empire?  That's probably when she decided to send Titus as a spy.



> So you want someone who wants a peaceful resolution to let Reim lay seige to Magnostadt? That's not what Aladdin would want because as Doflamingo pointed out, if that's what would happen, Reim is just going to continue fighting as it will use the conquered Magnostadt as a base to counter the Kou empire. Aladdin wants to stop the fighting. Letting Reim take over Magnostadt won't achieve that, and a lot of people will die in the process, something else Aladdin is trying to stop.



Magnostadt is a pivot point for the entire world.  Unless Aladdin wants Magnostadt deciding the direction of the entire world (he knows Mogamett is a shitty candidate for king), something has to give.  In truth, at this present time, all he wants to do is allow Magnostadt remain independent.  And it probably won't last long no matter what he does.



> I have my doubts Gladiators would really get so much insight into the politics of Reim. Alibaba is an outsider to it all even now despite having gained enough recognition to be given passage to Magnostadt by Reim's own army. Aladdin's magical prowess gained him attention from the upper echelons of Magnostadt because they also happened to be his teachers. Being a student of the academy also gave him upper class authority in the city. I highly doubt a famous gladiator would've gotten similar authority in Reim.



I'm not saying Alibaba has high standing, but it would make sense for him to.  He's not a slave, but a former prince so he has the pedigree and the education.  He's a young, bright kid that fought a real monster in his gladiator debut.  Not only that, he spared that monster, freed him, and made him his friend.  People eat that kind of stuff up.

He also fought Mu in the arena, drawing blood and Scheherazade herself expressed interest him.  It's not at all impossible for Alibaba to gain some fame and recognition in the capital, if for no other reason than people want to meet and be around that guy.  I'm not saying that is what happened, but if the author wanted Alibaba to become a famous guy that knows all sorts of people due to his success in the arena, it wouldn't be much of a stretch at all.



> And creating him, feeding his curiosity about the world by telling him about it during his creation and then stripping him of his freedom to learn about the world just so he could accomplish whatever missions Reim came up for him isn't selfish?



Was it cruel to create him?  



> Magnostadt wouldn't reform under Reim's banner. It would be destroyed and no longer be Magnostadt at all. That's not even taking account of peaceful measures taken by Aladdin, it's common sense. Yes, Aladdin does understand this, and he's not supporting Magnostadt. I'll say it again, he stopped them from using a rukh mecha from killing hundreds of Reim's soldiers and the 5th level citizens. That was directly going against Magnostadt's interests.



The only reason Magnostadt is able to stand is because of the people in the 5th level.  He stopped them from committing national suicide.  And Magnostadt would be fine under Reim's banner.  Mages aren't discriminated against nor exploited.  The house of cards they've built up for themselves would probably be destroyed, but Magnostadt's status quo is crap no matter how you look at it.

All Aladdin is doing is preserving Magnostadt's pride and allowing the current regime to stand, despite all it's done.



> Aladdin's isn't trying to play god here, he's trying to preserve lives and resolve the matter peacefully, perhaps so that Magnostadt and Reim can fight against the Kou empire together. Aladdin wouldn't just stand by and let people die because that's the natural flow of things (nothing natural about killing people but what have you, that's not a topic for here). As you seem to imply and as I have said in this thread some time ago, the Kou empire will attack as soon as this fight is over because whichever side is the victor will be weakened regardless of weather they take a break as both sides lost important resources in the battle, and both sides' leaders happen to be on site.



He is playing god.  He's single handedly deciding the course of the world through his actions.  He's taking responsibility for an entire country's defense, a country that has been a shitty neighbor, and is sitting between two powerful empires while hoarding the greatest bank of magical knowledge on the planet all to itself.

And it's abundantly clear at this point that Magnostadt can't stand on their own against the empires.  Not without Aladdin, who as we've just seen is quite vulnerable to a powerful Djinn user.  The only recourse Magnostadt has at this point in order to preserve their independence is to either side with one empire or the other or gain even greater power with which to fight...and that sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.



> He's not ignoring you at all. I think you better read through his reply more carefully because he's addressing some pretty important points.



And I've addressed all of his points.  He just ignored that.


----------



## Mdri (Mar 11, 2013)

So Alibaba and Aladdin finally met

Can't wait for next chapter, hopefully Alibaba will show some cool djinn abilities


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2013)

Magnostadt is not clearly inferior to the reim empire. Not by a long shot. If alladin didn't destroy their secret weapon, we can't tell what would have happened.sorry for the short reply, but I am on my phone.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 11, 2013)

Shadow Moon said:


> Man, Magi characters after the time-skip will all be strong as hell. If Mu, a mid boss is already this strong. I wonder what the major characters are capable off now.



Timeskip? Is there going to be a middle of the series timeskip a la Naruto and one piece?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2013)

A time-skip already happened (6 months?).


----------



## Wesley (Mar 11, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Magnostadt is not clearly inferior to the reim empire. Not by a long shot. If alladin didn't destroy their secret weapon, we can't tell what would have happened.sorry for the short reply, but I am on my phone.



Reim has a magi, 3 Djinn users and their households, and an untold number of magical items.  It'd also be foolish to think that what we're seeing now with the current conflict amounts to even a tenth of the military might Reim is capable of fielding.  Reim is holding back simply to prove a point.  

On the other hand, Magnostadt is clearly taking losses that could only be defined as irreplaceable.  Losing someone like Meyers would be a disaster for them.  They are a little country and do not have resources or personnel to spare.  They've put their best foot forward and are getting their asses kicked despite the handicap Reim has placed on itself.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 11, 2013)

Melodie said:


> A time-skip already happened (6 months?).



I know, some 2 or 3 6 months timeskips already happened. But the previous posted talked about a middle of the series timeskip, the type Naruto, One Piece, Bleach and Fairy Tail had.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 11, 2013)

Because Alibaba is awesome.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Timeskip? Is there going to be a middle of the series timeskip a la Naruto and one piece?



This would be glorious.

I'm trying to imagine Aladdin, Alibaba, and Morgiana after such a timeskip.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 11, 2013)

Adult Morgiana


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 11, 2013)

I thought Alibaba stopped doing the big buster sword thing because it didn't suit his style .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 11, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I thought Alibaba stopped doing the big buster sword thing because it didn't suit his style .



Anime is going solo and destroying all the rules of the manga..


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2013)

I just read the Sinbad adventure chapter.  I do want to see more of it .



Wesley said:


> Reim has a magi, 3 Djinn users and their households, and an untold number of magical items.  It'd also be foolish to think that what we're seeing now with the current conflict amounts to even a tenth of the military might Reim is capable of fielding.  Reim is holding back simply to prove a point.



Presumably a Magi* [It is yet to be confirmed]. But really as for said Magi, I think Mogamett is just as strong [might be less powerful than her by a small margin]. The three djinn users certainly put things at disadvantage, but as I said again, the black machine that Aladdin destroyed is probably as strong as djinn users [I don't know about "Three" of them though]. And for the household vessels, we have seen that people within the high magician rank could compete with them. And for the rest of the army... we have seen how one-sided it was. I do agree that Reim is stronger, but certainly not in an entire different league.




Powerful Lord said:


> I know, some 2 or 3 6 months timeskips already happened. But the previous posted talked about a middle of the series timeskip, the type Naruto, One Piece, Bleach and Fairy Tail had.



Oh, I see.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 11, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Presumably a Magi* [It is yet to be confirmed]. But really as for said Magi, I think Mogamett is just as strong [might be less powerful than her by a small margin]. The three djinn users certainly put things at disadvantage, but as I said again, the black machine that Aladdin destroyed is probably as strong as djinn users [I don't know about "Three" of them though]. And for the household vessels, we have seen that people within the high magician rank could compete with them. And for the rest of the army... we have seen how one-sided it was. I do agree that Reim is stronger, but certainly not in an entire different league.



I'm sorry I must have read wrong because I'm pretty sure I read Sinbad stating that Scheherazade is a Magi and I do not recall him mentioning anything while talking about Magi that cast doubt on this fact.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 11, 2013)

Melodie said:


> =
> Presumably a Magi* [It is yet to be confirmed]. But really as for said Magi, I think Mogamett is just as strong [might be less powerful than her by a small margin]. The three djinn users certainly put things at disadvantage, but as I said again, the black machine that Aladdin destroyed is probably as strong as djinn users [I don't know about "Three" of them though]. And for the household vessels, we have seen that people within the high magician rank could compete with them. And for the rest of the army... we have seen how one-sided it was. I do agree that Reim is stronger, but certainly not in an entire different league.


Doubt this is Reim's full fleet, they have more powerhouses in the Alexis family.
Mogamett is a pansy.
Alibaba would've neutered him already.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't understand why they are changing anime though.Will it end? Because I am smelling Blue Exorcist and Fullmetal Alchemist anime from the changes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 11, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Because Alibaba is awesome.



The art in that chapter was bad. That animation is beautiful.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Mar 11, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I thought Alibaba stopped doing the big buster sword thing because it didn't suit his style .


But then again, he isn't fighting just yet. He just used the big sword because it's better for stopping Muu's largeass attack?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 11, 2013)

Melodie said:


> I do agree that Reim is stronger, but certainly not in an entire different league.



Reim nearly won without using it's best stuff, while Magnostadt had nothing left in reserve.  It isn't a match for either empire and has nowhere to retreat to.  It's a sitting duck and that's the point.  Aladdin is defending it without considering the fact that there really isn't a long term solution here.  He's causing more death and destruction by allowing the conflict to endure.

P.S. Alibaba didn't stop anything.  Mu stopped himself, because Alibaba was in a position to destroy his metal vessel.  He didn't block an attack that was about to destroy a city.  Really, that's all he did.  Just stood there with his sword raised.  It's really more impressive that Mu managed to stop despite putting so much power into that attack.


----------



## Roman (Mar 11, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Reim hasn't expanded it's territory in over 200 years.  I don't know what kind of history it had before, but it would seem that Scheherazade is put a stop to them annexing their neighbors.  In the modern world, they aren't an aggressive, expansionists power, even if they still fight wars.



So because it happened 200 years ago, we can neglect all the cultures and nations it subdued, people it killed, on the grounds that Magnostadt did it more recently? That's moral relativism at it's worst right there. 200 years isn't that far back either, and the fact remains that they have still done it and you even suggested they should continue doing it when you said Reim should lay seige to Magnostadt. So tell me, Reim is the only empire allowed to expand its territory because it hasn't done so for 200 years?



Wesley said:


> But that is neither here or there.  The one playing an antagonistic role in the current conflict is Magnostadt.  They're the one causing problems and attacking other kingdoms, including Reim.  Just because Reim decided to not take their crap lying down anymore doesn't mean it's their fault for officially starting a war.



I keep repeating Magnostadt wasn't even the country that declared war in the first place, but Reim. I give you that Magnostadt is antagonistic, and their system of society is far from righteous or fair. Even so, it does not excuse killing its people and destroying what they managed to build. Magnostadt has magic beyond compare to any other country, and any empire could benefit from the knowledge they obtained. Reim could benefit particularly from their research in Black Rukh if they want to fight the Kou Empire. 

And yes, it could be that Reim's system is more fair but you're making it out as tho comparing Reim to Magnostadt is like comparing the Sweden to Somalia. That's far from the truth especially when you consider death is trivialized to the point of being a game. Thus you have death games in the coliseum. 



Wesley said:


> And it wasn't started over Titus. Why do you think he was in Magnostadt in the first place?  Because they've been acting weird and harassing Reim's terroritories.  Do you remember 10 months ago when Scheherazade declared her intentions to protect the Reim empire?  That's probably when she decided to send Titus as a spy.



Probably is not a certainty. And Sinbad also sent Aladdin to Magnostadt on Sindria's account, and they haven't been bothered by Mogamet in the least. Since we're talking about ifs, it could be Scheherazade was concerned that another country was gaining power and could become a threat to Reim's stability in the future even tho it's not the case at all right now. That's not uncommon among leaders even in the real world, nor does it mean it's right.



Wesley said:


> Magnostadt is a pivot point for the entire world.  Unless Aladdin wants Magnostadt deciding the direction of the entire world (he knows Mogamett is a shitty candidate for king), something has to give.  In truth, at this present time, all he wants to do is allow Magnostadt remain independent.  And it probably won't last long no matter what he does.



It doesn't mean he shouldn't protect its people from dying and seek a diplomatic solution between them and other nations who view it as a threat.



Wesley said:


> I'm not saying Alibaba has high standing, but it would make sense for him to.  He's not a slave, but a former prince so he has the pedigree and the education.  He's a young, bright kid that fought a real monster in his gladiator debut.  Not only that, he spared that monster, freed him, and made him his friend.  People eat that kind of stuff up.
> 
> He also fought Mu in the arena, drawing blood and Scheherazade herself expressed interest him.  It's not at all impossible for Alibaba to gain some fame and recognition in the capital, if for no other reason than people want to meet and be around that guy.  I'm not saying that is what happened, but if the author wanted Alibaba to become a famous guy that knows all sorts of people due to his success in the arena, it wouldn't be much of a stretch at all.



Fair enough, but the fact remains that whatever happened to Alibaba in Reim, it wasn't important enough that could give us any real insight into Reim's own motivations. On the other hand, we may get them in the form of flashbacks.



Wesley said:


> Was it cruel to create him?



It wasn't. What was cruel was to give him no other purpose than to serve Scheherazade's interests. They created him to be little more than a slave.



Wesley said:


> The only reason Magnostadt is able to stand is because of the people in the 5th level.  He stopped them from committing national suicide.  And Magnostadt would be fine under Reim's banner.  Mages aren't discriminated against nor exploited.  The house of cards they've built up for themselves would probably be destroyed, but Magnostadt's status quo is crap no matter how you look at it.



And I'm not defending Magnostadt's status quo. I've already stated multiple times, both in this post and in the ones before (I was even one of the first to claim Magnostadt is fucked up). At the same time, the people of Magnostadt aren't going to change their mind about Goi discriminating magicians if they're taken over by force, which is exactly what Reim is trying to do. Aladdin understands this, and this is why he's stopping THEIR attack. If Magnostadt is to have any kind of reform, it would be through peaceful co-operation with Reim, not submission. If Reim takes Magnostadt, its people will feel as tho Reim is Mustahim come again.



Wesley said:


> And it's abundantly clear at this point that Magnostadt can't stand on their own against the empires.  Not without Aladdin, who as we've just seen is quite vulnerable to a powerful Djinn user.  The only recourse Magnostadt has at this point in order to preserve their independence is to either side with one empire or the other or gain even greater power with which to fight...and that sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.



Magnostadt isn't simply going to side with Reim, as you have expressed yourself. At the same time, it would not help Reim to see it go because as you have said, the Kou is waiting for the battle to finish so they can move in on the tired victor. We seem to agree that Magnostadt shouldn't be allowed to gain any further power so long as they continue to force Goi into submission and use them as cattle. Aladdin also understands this, but letting Reim lay seige to it isn't going to change their situation a great deal, and how do you think the magicians responsible for how the Goi were treated will be taken care of by Reim? There's no reformation to be had there, and Aladdin doesn't want that path for them because there is good in them as much as anything else. Bloodletting isn't going to resolve the matters for Magnostadt. It's going to make them worse than they already are.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 11, 2013)

Freedan said:


> So because it happened 200 years ago, we can neglect all the cultures and nations it subdued, people it killed, on the grounds that Magnostadt did it more recently? That's moral relativism at it's worst right there. 200 years isn't that far back either, and the fact remains that they have still done it and you even suggested they should continue doing it when you said Reim should lay seige to Magnostadt. So tell me, Reim is the only empire allowed to expand its territory because it hasn't done so for 200 years?



I am viewing the conflict as it currently stands in the present-day world.  If you want to argue that somehow Reim forming an empire over a 500 year period and stopped expanding 200 years ago means they're wrong for reacting to a new country's aggression, a country formed in a bloody revolution that has been on-going ever since, and is actively seeking a way to fight against Reim itself on even terms, well, go ahead.  I'm all ears.

Really, if it's war and peace, one tends to take into account how a country has been behaving recently when making diplomatic overtures and deciding on whether or not to go to war.  You don't moralise beyond forming expectations how this country is going to react to the actions you take.



> I keep repeating Magnostadt wasn't even the country that declared war in the first place, but Reim. I give you that Magnostadt is antagonistic, and their system of society is far from righteous or fair. Even so, it does not excuse killing its people and destroying what they managed to build. Magnostadt has magic beyond compare to any other country, and any empire could benefit from the knowledge they obtained. Reim could benefit particularly from their research in Black Rukh if they want to fight the Kou Empire.



Sometimes war is the answer.  This was one of those times.  Magnostadt could have avoided war, but that is what they chose.  They obviously can't defend what they've built and what they've built is unsustainable no matter how you look at it.  But they're doing so out of pride and arrogance.  Alot of people are going to die because of them and now even more are going to because Aladdin stuck his nose somewhere it doesn't belong.



> And yes, it could be that Reim's system is more fair but you're making it out as tho comparing Reim to Magnostadt is like comparing the Sweden to Somalia. That's far from the truth especially when you consider death is trivialized to the point of being a game. Thus you have death games in the coliseum.



We don't know how Reim would treat a Magnostadt that had surrendered.  I do have confidence from what I know of them that the rape and pillage would be kept to a minimum and Mogamett would probably be removed from power, but given the alternative (what we're seeing now) it would have been better if they had just surrendered to one empire or another.



> Probably is not a certainty. And Sinbad also sent Aladdin to Magnostadt on Sindria's account, and they haven't been bothered by Mogamet in the least. Since we're talking about ifs, it could be Scheherazade was concerned that another country was gaining power and could become a threat to Reim's stability in the future even tho it's not the case at all right now. That's not uncommon among leaders even in the real world, nor does it mean it's right.



Magnostadt helped create the black vessels.  That's why Aladdin is there.  Vamu found a magic formula in the vessel they captured that could have only come from Magnostadt.  They needed to determine if Al Saren was behind what was going on in that country.

And Magnostadt was threatening Reim's stability.  It was threatening everyone's stability in the region.  Both in direct attacks and from their reckless sales and distributions of magic items to thieves, pirates, and other unsavory types.  Magnostadt has absolutely no regard for the lives of Goi that are not under their direct control.



> It doesn't mean he shouldn't protect its people from dying and seek a diplomatic solution between them and other nations who view it as a threat.



There isn't any other option.  Magnostadt isn't the kind of country you can negotiate with.



> Fair enough, but the fact remains that whatever happened to Alibaba in Reim, it wasn't important enough that could give us any real insight into Reim's own motivations. On the other hand, we may get them in the form of flashbacks.



Who knows?  Right now Alibaba is a mystery.  We don't know just how far he's fallen or how much he's changed.  Frankly, I don't want to know.  I wish he'd never been seen again.



> It wasn't. What was cruel was to give him no other purpose than to serve Scheherazade's interests. They created him to be little more than a slave.



You understand how he works, right?  He was in that cellular state for over 10 years.  In that state, Scheherazade could pour her magic into him and gradually extend his life.  However, once he was made to mature, his life expectancy dropped like a rock.  For something like him, it was either exist in darkness or a very brief time in which to live.

And I hope he dies before too long.  Lots of characters have come and gone.  One's far better than he.



> And I'm not defending Magnostadt's status quo. I've already stated multiple times, both in this post and in the ones before (I was even one of the first to claim Magnostadt is fucked up). At the same time, the people of Magnostadt aren't going to change their mind about Goi discriminating magicians if they're taken over by force, which is exactly what Reim is trying to do. Aladdin understands this, and this is why he's stopping THEIR attack. If Magnostadt is to have any kind of reform, it would be through peaceful co-operation with Reim, not submission. If Reim takes Magnostadt, its people will feel as tho Reim is Mustahim come again.



You aren't going to change Mogamett's mind no matter how hard you try.  He is that far gone.  And Magnostadt are the ones perpetuating the lines between mages and goi, and due to those lines is why they're able to defend against Reim in the first place.  The divide is deep, it's all their fault, everything they've built is at stake due to the foundations on which they've made for themselves, and there isn't enough time in the world to fix it before the Kou Empire comes knocking.

That's the reality.  That is the "fate" before them and ironically enough, Aladdin is going against it.



> Magnostadt isn't simply going to side with Reim, as you have expressed yourself. At the same time, it would not help Reim to see it go because as you have said, the Kou is waiting for the battle to finish so they can move in on the tired victor. We seem to agree that Magnostadt shouldn't be allowed to gain any further power so long as they continue to force Goi into submission and use them as cattle. Aladdin also understands this, but letting Reim lay seige to it isn't going to change their situation a great deal, and how do you think the magicians responsible for how the Goi were treated will be taken care of by Reim? There's no reformation to be had there, and Aladdin doesn't want that path for them because there is good in them as much as anything else. Bloodletting isn't going to resolve the matters for Magnostadt. It's going to make them worse than they already are.



As far as we know, the Kou haven't arrived yet.  Whether they'd use a wait and see approach is anyone's guess.

The die is cast.  They've made their choice.  The war is on and if Aladdin chooses to allow Magnostadt to stand, it's only going to make things worse for everyone.  He can't save them and he can't change their minds.  He can only make things worse by perpetuating the war and Magnostadt's state policies.

The only thing he could have done was forced Magnostadt to quickly fold under Reim.  And he could not see that because he was personally invested in the place and because he's drunk on new power and knowledge.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 11, 2013)

Did viz or any other manga company license this for english speaking countries yet?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Did viz or any other manga company license this for english speaking countries yet?



Yeah, viz got it. Heard they changed Ugo to Hugo as one of the changes made.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 11, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I'm sorry I must have read wrong because I'm pretty sure I read Sinbad stating that Scheherazade is a Magi and I do not recall him mentioning anything while talking about Magi that cast doubt on this fact.



Bottom-right panel: "Actually, there isn't any positive proof that Scheherazade is a Magi."


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 11, 2013)

Gave this another try, really not bad, here's me hoping it goes for the 1000 chapters.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 11, 2013)

1001 chapters.


----------



## Magician (Mar 11, 2013)

I doubt it'll make it past 300


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 11, 2013)

Its not the type of series that will go on for that long. There is a main conflict and the story doesn't diverge from that for any serious amount of time.

500 chapters would be a lot for this series.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 11, 2013)

Unlike Full Metal Alchemist, there isn't a central antagonist.  Even if Al Saren weren't gumming up the works, there's still alot going on around the world.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2013)

Guys.  I will be honest.  I think Magi has become a really good series.

And it is very unpredictable.  I have no idea where the story is going at this point.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2013)

Okay, does anyone else think that Aladdin's actions could lead to disaster?  Just because he's the protagonist doesn't mean he can't make mistakes.  Even huge ones.  Does anyone else think that he's forgotten what he learned from Granny?  

What's more, he's contradicting himself.  He wants to stop Mogamett and whatever source of power he has, but at the same time, Magnostadt probably can't exist without the 5th level and Mogamett's power.  Even if it could, it very likely couldn't defend itself against Reim or Kou.  The Magoi they gather is irreplaceable and a cornerstone of their society and defense.  It is a house of cards, as I've pointed out, and for Aladdin to both try to destroy and preserve it is insane.  How can he win without a dues ex machina?

Secondly, when we last left Alibaba, he decided he wanted to be a prince again (herp derp so much for republicanism thankyoucassim).  For him to remain in the Reim Empire and not seek out people to help him with that would be unusual.  As such, do you think he'd at least consider not involving himself with Aladdin's goals due to his own?


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Unlike Full Metal Alchemist, there isn't a central antagonist.  Even if Al Saren weren't gumming up the works, there's still alot going on around the world.



Al-Thamen and the Kou empire are the only real enemies this series has at the moment and they are partly joined.

Raem isn't a serious antagonist in this series. I think its pretty clear that the Kou Empire and Sindria will be around longer than Raem.

Sinbad could turn out to be a villain but this isn't something that is likely to hold the series for a long time. 


If we were looking at FMA before it ended we could have imagined that the eastern empire would have a larger role, or that the father would bring a new side with him, ect.


I think this series is boiling down to it being a fight against the Kou empire, with Al-Thamen being the real villains and Sinbad having a change of heart as they are winning against Kou (but never causing a whole new war).




> What's more, he's contradicting himself. He wants to stop Mogamett and whatever source of power he has, but at the same time, Magnostadt probably can't exist without the 5th level and Mogamett's power. Even if it could, it very likely couldn't defend itself against Reim or Kou. The Magoi they gather is irreplaceable and a cornerstone of their society and defense. It is a house of cards, as I've pointed out, and for Aladdin to both try to destroy and preserve it is insane. How can he win without a dues ex machine?



I thought Aladdin was talking about stopping the use of dark rukh. I don't think anything about the fifth level has actually been said.

Magnostadt shouldn't last for much longer. I imagine they will end up being defeated by the Kou empire almost immediately after Raem leaves. Its the simplest solution as to what to do with them, even if it isn't the most satisfying.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 12, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I doubt it'll make it past 300





Stilzkin said:


> Its not the type of series that will go on for that long. There is a main conflict and the story doesn't diverge from that for any serious amount of time.
> 
> 500 chapters would be a lot for this series.



Isn't the current Magi world is just one of the many in their universe? There could be other worlds/dimensions (Al-Thamen HQ could be based there just like Solomon's origin) with other cultures/languages/etc. One of the Kou princes implied that heavily and I doubt it won't become relevant in the future.

What I mean the author could easily make 1001 chapters if she wanted. Anyway, I really doubt Magi ends up being under 400-500 chapters.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I thought Aladdin was talking about stopping the use of dark rukh. I don't think anything about the fifth level has actually been said.



He wants to stop something dark.  Some kind of mechanism.  I assumed it was whatever that gathered the Magoi from the 5th level.  Something that sapped the life force out of people in an area is bound to be evil.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 12, 2013)

I think Wesley can take this thread to a another continuation by himself. Not a bad feat if it happens


----------



## Roman (Mar 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I am viewing the conflict as it currently stands in the present-day world.  If you want to argue that somehow Reim forming an empire over a 500 year period and stopped expanding 200 years ago means they're wrong for reacting to a new country's aggression, a country formed in a bloody revolution that has been on-going ever since, and is actively seeking a way to fight against Reim itself on even terms, well, go ahead.  I'm all ears.



You're conveniently ignoring that the revolution took place because the magicians were being abused by the rulers of Mustashim, in many cases to the point of death. As wrong as it was for the bloody revolution to take place, don't pretend Mustashim isn't without fault either. Innocent people, good people, suffered horribly on both sides of that conflict, and neither really had the moral upstanding on the other. As far as Reim goes, it has a right to be concerned over its border threats, but when that threat is virtually inexistent, that's another matter. The fact remains Reim was formed through bloodshed the same way Magnostadt has been, and is willing to continue expanding through bloodshed now by taking over Magnostadt. 

Would you be more willing to forgive Magnostadt if it suddenly stopped its supposed aggressive expansion and did not continue to do so for another 200 years?



Wesley said:


> Sometimes war is the answer.  This was one of those times.  Magnostadt could have avoided war, but that is what they chose.  They obviously can't defend what they've built and what they've built is unsustainable no matter how you look at it.  But they're doing so out of pride and arrogance.  Alot of people are going to die because of them and now even more are going to because Aladdin stuck his nose somewhere it doesn't belong.



War and death is never the answer. It only causes more suffering and violence in a never-ending cycle. The suffering, violence and what effectively amounted to torture toward the magicians by Mustashim's hands was what lead to more bloodshed and the revolution, and no Magnostadt is acting virtually exactly the same as the Goi rulers of Mustashim once had. It's a cycle that cannot break if one side or the other doesn't stop hostilities. Magnostadt is wrong for abusing its people. Reim is wrong for trying to put a stop to it by force i.e. relying on the same forceful means as the magicians had toward Mustashim.



Wesley said:


> We don't know how Reim would treat a Magnostadt that had surrendered.  I do have confidence from what I know of them that the rape and pillage would be kept to a minimum and Mogamett would probably be removed from power, but given the alternative (what we're seeing now) it would have been better if they had just surrendered to one empire or another.



You really think an empire modeled after the Romans would be that forgiving? They have death games. I don't think executions really are beyond them. Granted, we don't know this for certain, but I find it quite likely to be the case.



Wesley said:


> Magnostadt helped create the black vessels.  That's why Aladdin is there.  Vamu found a magic formula in the vessel they captured that could have only come from Magnostadt.  They needed to determine if Al Saren was behind what was going on in that country.
> 
> And Magnostadt was threatening Reim's stability.  It was threatening everyone's stability in the region.  Both in direct attacks and from their reckless sales and distributions of magic items to thieves, pirates, and other unsavory types.  Magnostadt has absolutely no regard for the lives of Goi that are not under their direct control.



And do you think I support this? Of course not. How many times do I have to tell you *I do not condone what Magnostadt is doing*? However, I don't believe outright killing everyone is the solution. Mogamet will only step down if he's killed, but it's not like we can say he's only after power. That's more Gyokuen's game. His cause, which is to seek and expand magical knowledge, is justifiable in a sense. His problem is he's going about it entirely the wrong way.



Wesley said:


> Who knows?  Right now Alibaba is a mystery.  We don't know just how far he's fallen or how much he's changed.  Frankly, I don't want to know.  I wish he'd never been seen again.



Again with this? Alibaba hasn't fallen, and I think his appearance shows he's not as apathetic toward death the way Cassim was.



Wesley said:


> You understand how he works, right?  He was in that cellular state for over 10 years.  In that state, Scheherazade could pour her magic into him and gradually extend his life.  However, once he was made to mature, his life expectancy dropped like a rock.  For something like him, it was either exist in darkness or a very brief time in which to live.



And so it was completely within his right to enjoy his short life as much he could. Instead, he was made to act as Reim's tool for that given time. If you think that's fair, I don't know what to say other than "I am disappoint."



Wesley said:


> The die is cast.  They've made their choice.  The war is on and if Aladdin chooses to allow Magnostadt to stand, it's only going to make things worse for everyone.  He can't save them and he can't change their minds.  He can only make things worse by *perpetuating the war and Magnostadt's state policies*.



Except he's not doing that. He's merely trying to save lives for the sake of diplomacy between Reim and Magnostadt on the grounds Mogamett isn't completely wrong in his pursuit of knowledge. Where he errs is the fact he's doing it at other people's expense. If there's a dim chance of redeeming Mogamett, which there is, it's to let him understand the Goi aren't all about violence and abuse. Reim isn't doing Mogamett any favors with their continued assault.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2013)

XD

How are they going to reintroduce Morgiana into the story?  I think it would have been best to have her be captured by those specialists slavers Masur mentioned so as to allow her to be taken to Reim for auction.  Mu is someone that's searched the world over for Fannalists so he'd be interested in buying and freeing her, probably offering to have her join his house/corps.  Alibaba of course would also bid on her, lose, and challenge Mu to a fight to free her.  

...But it's probably too late for something like that.  I think the author has spent too much time on Magnostadt, neglecting everything else.  Having Morgiana introduced to the Fannalist Corps would have allowed her to make some new friends she could consider to be her family even, while also developing them as a group of people.  Not to mention the fact that I think she'd look freakin adorable wearing their armor.

Ch.12

As things are, Morgiana will probably have to have an entirely original supporting cast of characters made for her to continue her story, leaving existing characters in limbo.  At the very least, I hope we do see the specialist slavers.  That they capture Fanalists would imply that they're incredible and would make good antagonists.

Speaking of Fannalists, do you think Mu and Muron are biologically related to someone from House Alexius or do you think he was adopted into it, possibly at Scheherazade's direction?

Ch.12

Muron claims their blood flows in their veins.  If that's the case, would that imply that their mother was Fanalis assuming that only a high ranking male from the family would have been able to formally admit them (not that it's impossible for a high ranking lady to have a love slave lol)?  What's more, that there are two of them would imply that their parents were together for awhile.  If it were a fling, things wouldn't have gone any further after Mu was made.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2013)

Freedan said:


> You're conveniently ignoring that the revolution took place because the magicians were being abused by the rulers of Mustashim, in many cases to the point of death. As wrong as it was for the bloody revolution to take place, don't pretend Mustashim isn't without fault either. Innocent people, good people, suffered horribly on both sides of that conflict, and neither really had the moral upstanding on the other. As far as Reim goes, it has a right to be concerned over its border threats, but when that threat is virtually inexistent, that's another matter. The fact remains Reim was formed through bloodshed the same way Magnostadt has been, and is willing to continue expanding through bloodshed now by taking over Magnostadt.



Pardon me, but I think you might be misunderstanding me.  I'm not necessarily sitting in judgement of Magnostadt (okay, I totally am).  Rather, I'm taking an assessment of them.  They are not a normal country in the context of the world.  They are odd in how they behave towards their neighbors and segregate their own people.  What's more, despite having a very one sided political revolution that seamlessly put the magicians on top, they still saw fit to slaughter the royal family, and they continued their revolution into the neighboring kingdoms, absorbing them, and haven't showed any signs of slowing down.  They're even attacking one of the world's superpowers, despite their comparatively small size.

There is reason to be afraid of them.  They aren't behaving like a normal revolution would and they're forming an entirely new form of government and society that is developing new powers and technologies that threaten to change the world and not necessarily for the better.



> Would you be more willing to forgive Magnostadt if it suddenly stopped its supposed aggressive expansion and did not continue to do so for another 200 years?



I think Magnostadt needs to be destroyed.  It cannot be allowed to continue to exist, otherwise it might destroy the world.



> War and death is never the answer. It only causes more suffering and violence in a never-ending cycle. The suffering, violence and what effectively amounted to torture toward the magicians by Mustashim's hands was what lead to more bloodshed and the revolution, and no Magnostadt is acting virtually exactly the same as the Goi rulers of Mustashim once had. It's a cycle that cannot break if one side or the other doesn't stop hostilities. Magnostadt is wrong for abusing its people. Reim is wrong for trying to put a stop to it by force i.e. relying on the same forceful means as the magicians had toward Mustashim.



That's your opinion.  Suffice to say, there are people in positions of power in both Empires that think war would be a fine thing to have.  Whether they are right or wrong doesn't matter, since they will believe as they do.  That is a fact that one has to respect and take into account when making hard decisions.  Like deciding to go to war...



> You really think an empire modeled after the Romans would be that forgiving? They have death games. I don't think executions really are beyond them. Granted, we don't know this for certain, but I find it quite likely to be the case.



Romans tended to enslave people they conquered, but sometimes they didn't.  They used all kinds of tactics to win people over.  Suffice to say, if Magnostadt wanted to preserve it's autonomy while being a protectorate of Reim, they probably could have managed to do so.  But Mogamett absolutely refused to be ruled by normal people, no matter how sweet a deal he could have gotten or what threats his country faced.  He's insane.



> And do you think I support this? Of course not. How many times do I have to tell you *I do not condone what Magnostadt is doing*? However, I don't believe outright killing everyone is the solution. Mogamet will only step down if he's killed, but it's not like we can say he's only after power. That's more Gyokuen's game. His cause, which is to seek and expand magical knowledge, is justifiable in a sense. His problem is he's going about it entirely the wrong way.



Knowledge is power.  Mogamett has demonstrated more than enough willingness to develop and use new weapons and magics, even so far as to recklessly distribute them to thieves and pirates.  In a way, he's more dangerous than Gyokuen since she at least isn't sowing chaos and disorder without a single care (she's more methodical and conservative in her approach).

Suffice to say, there's more than enough reason to treat Mogamett like scum.  Whatever his reasons, he's done and is currently in the process of doing terrible things, and he won't stop for anyone.  He can't be reasoned with using a conventional approach and is frankly beyond the powers of most of the people he's made victims of.  If Aladdin wants to Solomon Wisdom him into a blubbering baby, that's all fine and good for him, but the people Mogamett is making enemies of don't have that option.



> Again with this? Alibaba hasn't fallen, and I think his appearance shows he's not as apathetic toward death the way Cassim was.



I'm going to start calling Alibaba Cassim just to screw with you.  



> And so it was completely within his right to enjoy his short life as much he could. Instead, he was made to act as Reim's tool for that given time. If you think that's fair, I don't know what to say other than "I am disappoint."



Life isn't fair.  That's what Titus needs to learn.  He'll enjoy living more if he accepts that.



> Except he's not doing that. He's merely trying to save lives for the sake of diplomacy between Reim and Magnostadt on the grounds Mogamett isn't completely wrong in his pursuit of knowledge. Where he errs is the fact he's doing it at other people's expense. If there's a dim chance of redeeming Mogamett, which there is, it's to let him understand the Goi aren't all about violence and abuse. Reim isn't doing Mogamett any favors with their continued assault.



He hasn't opened a dialogue with Reim or Magnostadt.  He's made demands and threats and involved himself in the war up to his armpits.  He's tried intimidating Reim and while effective, it really shouldn't stop the war.  Frankly, from all appearances, Aladdin has no plans and is reacting to everything and as I've said numerous times, he's probably enjoying his new power.

And if Mogamett is killed, that solves the problem.  There's no reason to treat him with kid gloves.  Not after all he's done and not with the way he's acted.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> If you're just going to ignore everything I've wrote, there's no discussing with you.



Concession accepted.



Melodie said:


> Bottom-right panel: "Actually, there isn't any positive proof that Scheherazade is a Magi."



This raises the question.

If shes not a Magi what is she?

Assuming that she is 200+ years old what other being besides a all powerful magi can live so long and yet still look so young?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 12, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Bottom-right panel: "Actually, there isn't any positive proof that Scheherazade is a Magi."



Huh, I must have missed reading that part.

She's lived for 200 years though, who else other than a Magi could live that long?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 12, 2013)

As we've seen with Judal (And Alladin), Magis do age. I am just saying that it is not confirmed whether she's a magi or not. There's also this scan which raises the same question again. (I might be taking this out of context though, not sure)


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2013)

It'd be simple if we could assume she was some kind of creation like Titus, only perfected.  However, the fact that she's over 200 years old complicates things.  She pre-dates modern understanding of magic and magoi manipulation.  Dungeons didn't appear until very recently, so there's no possible way she could be from one of them.  And even though Magi can cause dungeons to appear and disappear at will, she hasn't seem to have done so to the best of our knowledge.

But she must be powerful and knowledgeable for her to have risen to her position in the first.  For over 200 years she's told Emperors "Don't attack other countries" and they listened to her.  If she conned them with parlor tricks, that wouldn't have lasted very long.  And if they kept her around for her advice, she must have been giving pretty darn good advice for people to follow her seemingly without question.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Concession accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She could always just be some kind of perfect clone of Yunan?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 12, 2013)

I allways liked the idea of Sheherazade not being a Magi, she could jsut be a very powerful magician that had been gaining power over the years.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 12, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> She's lived for 200 years though, who else other than a Magi could live that long?


A powerful and skilled magician with access to a clone-maker.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2013)

After some more consideration, it's not really out of character of her for her to refuse to raise dungeons.  She wanted Reim to do things the hard way after all.  She seems intent on building up Reim's national character and introducing dungeons and all their treasures and power would undermine that effort.  She wants Reim to have it's own pride and it's own strength so that it can stand on it's own.

She seems to have a thing against magic as well.  If she is aware of what happened to Alma Toran, that would explain why she's not actively encouraging Reim's development of magic.  Of course, it may be on a more personal level why she doesn't like it.



Elrond Half-Elven said:


> A powerful and skilled magician with access to a clone-maker.



Very unlikely.  Magic was undeveloped 200 years ago.  For a magician to be born, become self-taught without any peers to help advancement, and to be able to come up with a body transfer system within one life-time would be impossible.  What's more something like that would probably take huge amounts of magoi and as we've seen with Tidus, the clone doesn't live long at all even with a great deal of effort put forward.

And we don't really have any reason to believe magicians or people with high amounts of magoi have long life-spans.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 12, 2013)

I believe it was stated only a magi can raise dungeons so Reim has a magi helping them either way.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> She wanted Reim to do things the hard way after all.



She does, but she already made her king candidates. There's also the point that she told them not to join the battle, and leave it to the people of the Reim. So yeah, it's logical to think that she is going to use them when everything fails.



> She seems to have a thing against magic as well.  If she is aware of what happened to Alma Toran, that would explain why she's not actively encouraging Reim's development of magic.  Of course, it may be on a more personal level why she doesn't like it.



She doesn't. She is a magician herself. It's just that the Chancellor is taking it too far and is relying on it on everything possible. She just wants to point up the fact that there are actually... Humans. She did say that the Reim doesn't discriminate magicians as well. So yeah, I believe she's natural when it comes to magicians.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I believe it was stated only a magi can raise dungeons so Reim has a magi helping them either way.



Yunan is the one raising dungeons.  The dungeons the Reim conquerors captured were probably the work of him.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 12, 2013)

^quite possible. 

But I thought it was said he was making a lot of them not all of them, jidal made some for Kou did he not?

My memory is crap to be honest.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh, wait, here we go.  

Link removed

Some proof that she can gather ryuk like a magi is supposed to be able to.  That automatically makes her more than a mere magician.  There being some trick involved is a possibility, however, I think it lends credit to the idea that she is a magi for all practical purposes.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 12, 2013)

^ He is referring to Yunan. That's why his fellow Finalis had to ask as to whether he is talking about her or not.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Magic was undeveloped 200 years ago.


Do we know that for certain? We've seen about 70 years ago with Mogamett, sure, but a lot can happen during that gap.


> as we've seen with Tidus, the clone doesn't live long at all even with a great deal of effort put forward.


Titus is told "a tenth of the time [Scheherazade] poured magic on him." If you were only raising one clone at a time, yeah, it wouldn't work as a system, but if you were raising many over multiple lifetimes, you could set up a nice legacy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Do we know that for certain? We've seen about 70 years ago with Mogamett, sure, but a lot can happen during that gap.
> Titus is told "a tenth of the time [Scheherazade] poured magic on him." If you were only raising one clone at a time, yeah, it wouldn't work as a system, but if you were raising many over multiple lifetimes, you could set up a nice legacy.



Yeah I believe that Scheherazade is raising more clones.

Titus is told 

Like look what she says there and the old man confirmed she is a Magi.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2013)

...At any rate, the idea of Scheherazade conducting annual body transfers grosses me out.  I can understand her desire to create a powerful agent with which she could communicate with and control freely (especially since Reim doesn't have powerful magicians in stock), but artificial life-extension just seems...out of character for her.  Especially the type that seems to preserve her youthful appearance.

She doesn't strike me as a vain, selfish type of person that would willfully cheat death for no reason.  Nor does Reim seem like the sort of place that couldn't exist without her.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 12, 2013)

This idea reminds me of the Emperor in the Star Wars: Dark Empire comics, which served as a continuation to the SW films, there the Emperor achieved imortality by creating clones of himself and doing body transfer. (fans didn't like it)


----------



## Wesley (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's another one;

Ch.70

Apparently Titus isn't her one and only child.  There's been others.  She probably has a tomb for all of her clones.

But it really doesn't seem like she has clones to extend her life.  She uses them to get shit done.


----------



## Mdri (Mar 13, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Bottom-right panel: "Actually, there isn't any positive proof that Scheherazade is a Magi."



Can't believe I missed it

That also explains the existance of a 'fourth' magi. I prefer if Scheherazade really is a Magi. It makes Aladdin an anomally and by any means 'different' than the rest of the magis.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2013)

if Scheherazade is not a Magi, would that means that Aladdin is the third one all this time?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 13, 2013)

Why is there even a limit on the number of Magi in the first place?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Why is there even a limit on the number of Magi in the first place?



Bottom-right panel: "Actually, there isn't any positive proof that Scheherazade is a Magi."  

Bottom-right panel: "Actually, there isn't any positive proof that Scheherazade is a Magi."  

Bottom-right panel: "Actually, there isn't any positive proof that Scheherazade is a Magi."  

Bottom-right panel: "Actually, there isn't any positive proof that Scheherazade is a Magi."


----------



## Blunt (Mar 13, 2013)

It wouldn't make sense for Aladdin to not be the "fourth Magi." It's been said on numerous occassions that there are only ever 3 Magi in any generation, implying that there have been Magi before the current triad (Yunan/Judal/Scher). If Scher was an impostor and Aladdin was the true 3rd Magi it would mean that the third Magi from every other generation was also an impostor, which I find incredibly unlikely.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Bottom-right panel: "Actually, there isn't any positive proof that Scheherazade is a Magi."
> 
> Bottom-right panel: "Actually, there isn't any positive proof that Scheherazade is a Magi."
> 
> ...



But...why?  Why can't there be more?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2013)

It seem that it is a rule in Magi world.. Judal also said that if a Magi die, someone else take that spot. Always 3 no matter what.

@Blunt

Scheherazade is over 200 years old.. I forgot, how long did Aladdin was seal?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 13, 2013)

Blunt said:


> It wouldn't make sense for Aladdin to not be the "fourth Magi." It's been said on numerous occassions that there are only ever 3 Magi in any generation, implying that there have been Magi before the current triad (Yunan/Judal/Scher). If Scher was an impostor and Aladdin was the true 3rd Magi it would mean that the third Magi from every other generation was also an impostor, which I find incredibly unlikely.



Not really, it would mean Sheherazade is an impostor as the 3rd magi


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 13, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Not really, it would mean Sheherazade is an impostor as the 3rd magi



However that doesn't really make sense.
Aladdin was locked away in a temple he was exempt for the normal chain of events.

We know from Judal that the magi are born into the world, and that for another to appear, one should die.
Scherezade has been there for 200 years, which means if Judal is 1 magi.
Yunan another.
Than for 200 years the world has been missing a third Magi, but nothing in the world implies that.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 13, 2013)

How does the magi thing work exactly?

Yunan can't have been around for that long seeing as it was rather recent that he started creating dungeons. That seems to be the only thing he does.

Judal also wasn't around.

The last time a magi chose a king was a long time ago, if they have always been around does that mean most magi die without having come anywhere near their goal?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 14, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> How does the magi thing work exactly?
> 
> Yunan can't have been around for that long seeing as it was rather recent that he started creating dungeons. That seems to be the only thing he does.
> 
> ...



Yunan is at least 50 years old.  If we assume a magi has a normal development from the time they are born then we know he looked as he does now when Sinbad was born.  That would make him in his late 40s at the youngest.

And he may have only begun raising dungeons because Sinbad had become old enough to conquer them.  At the very least, the timing matches.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Mar 14, 2013)

Maybe Aladdin isn't from this generation... Or he's the reincarnation of Solomon himself so he's above a Magi? Idk just throwing things out there.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 14, 2013)

The new volume cover is just too good.


----------



## Roman (Mar 14, 2013)

Melodie said:


> The new volume cover is just too good.



I'd like it a lot if there was higher resolution of that image. I will do a search later.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah that would be better, but what impressed me is the variety of colours.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 14, 2013)

Maybe Judal is something like Black Djinns? Not a "natural" Magi, I mean.


----------



## Roman (Mar 14, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Maybe Judal is something like Black Djinns? Not a "natural" Magi, I mean.



While not impossible, I wonder who would have enough power to create a Magi with black rukh? Black metal vessels is one thing, but to artificially grant someone enough power to rival a Magi seems rather impossible when a Magi's power is already beyond that of any other magician. Until proven otherwise, it's better to say Judal is in fact a Magi who became corrupt as time went by.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 14, 2013)

CandyCocaine said:


> Maybe Aladdin isn't from this generation... Or he's the reincarnation of Solomon himself so he's above a Magi? Idk just throwing things out there.



Aladdin is from Alma Toran, which is an ancient kingdom that has long since eroded away. He's gotta be at least 1000 years old, if not much older.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 14, 2013)

Then there's the fodder.

This is just depressing.  Alibaba and Aladdin end up in cities full of people and are granted the opportunity to grow and improve, while gaining the recognition, even exaltation of their peers...meanwhile Morgiana ends up stuck in a dark hole in the world where the only company to be had is a strange hermit who has worse social skills than she does.  What's more, she's put on the spot where she has to decide between meeting her family and keeping her promise to her savior, Goltas, or returning to Alibaba and Aladdin.

Why is she the one being forced to be alone and to make a sacrifice?  Isn't this too cruel?  How can she come back from this?


----------



## vegitabo (Mar 14, 2013)

Wesley said:


> *Crows 89*
> 
> This is just depressing.  Alibaba and Aladdin end up in cities full of people and are granted the opportunity to grow and improve, while gaining the recognition, even exaltation of their peers...meanwhile Morgiana ends up stuck in a dark hole in the world where the only company to be had is a strange hermit who has worse social skills than she does.  What's more, she's put on the spot where she has to decide between meeting her family and keeping her promise to her savior, Goltas, or returning to Alibaba and Aladdin.
> 
> Why is she the one being forced to be alone and to make a sacrifice?  Isn't this too cruel?  How can she come back from this?



the strange hermit is the magi that can raise and destroy dungeons, probably the most powerful character in the manga.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 14, 2013)

vegitabo said:


> the strange hermit is the magi that can raise and destroy dungeons, probably the most powerful character in the manga.



1.) Judar can destroy dungeons.

2.)  Doesn't matter how powerful he is.  He's still poor company to keep.

3.) Kind of missing the point I'm making.  Morgiana's been left behind.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmm, I've just caught myself up.
I really liked the display of Aladdins power in the recent chapters.
I also can't wait to see Kouha Ren again.​


----------



## Wesley (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmmm...Mu might have busted out the big guns right there and then because Aladdin was exposed.  If he'd waited to launch a new assault, Aladdin might have gone for cover.  And now that his best shot has been seen, it might not be as effective the next time since it'll be expected.

How about some predictions?

I think things have escalated as far as they're going to.  Battle is finished, but the war goes on.

Aladdin will note the change in Alibaba, reinforcing the idea that he's someone else now.

Reim will decide to dig in until they figure out a new strategy.  Mognastadt will claim victory, even though Aladdin did all the work  Some people on the front lines will lament the fact that alot of people died for nothing since Aladdin could have acted sooner.  Regardless, they'll look to him as the one that will decide the outcome from here.

Aladdin will resume his search for the dark power in the city.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 16, 2013)

There won't be a next time for Mu. He already ran out of Magoi. The only hope for the Reim empire is The magi and  the two other King candidates that are with her [I imagine the old guy to be strong]. And I think you left out the Kou empire.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 16, 2013)

Melodie said:


> There won't be a next time for Mu. He already ran out of Magoi. The only hope for the Reim empire is The magi and  the two other King candidates that are with her [I imagine the old guy to be strong]. And I think you left out the Kou empire.



Magoi replenishes within a matter of hours.  Reim isn't beaten.  And I don't think Kouha will be arriving until the final confrontation with Mogamett.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 16, 2013)

Now how do you create a problem that Alladdin and Alibaba can't tackle together at this stage.
We know their both monsters at this point, and who knows what Morgianna is going to bring to the table, especially after she probably gained greater experience with the Household vessel.

Alladdin only struggles against Kings candidates like Mu, so anything but is so far fodder at his level.
So outside of the princes which there are a few of, there really shouldn't be a problem for any of these guys unless they delve back into dungeons. Considering Alibaba has more magoi now, that may be a possibility.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 16, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Now how do you create a problem that Alladdin and Alibaba can't tackle together at this stage.
> We know their both monsters at this point, and who knows what Morgianna is going to bring to the table, especially after she probably gained greater experience with the Household vessel.
> 
> Alladdin only struggles against Kings candidates like Mu, so anything but is so far fodder at his level.
> So outside of the princes which there are a few of, there really shouldn't be a problem for any of these guys unless they delve back into dungeons. Considering Alibaba has more magoi now, that may be a possibility.



Aladdin was completely schooled by Mu.  He was lucky to erect a defense and that Alibaba arrived to deter the usage of his extreme magic.  What's more, magoi is always a concern.  You might use it wrongly and end up exhausted.  Even normal people with magic items are a problem for someone that's exhausted their magoi.  A dungeon is especially dangerous since it's difficulty goes up based on the group and the temptation is almost always there to blast through.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 16, 2013)

(Magi 177 translation - text only);

arm


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's good to have such a break after all of the intense fight. While that break happens we know what the Sche really is.


----------



## Roman (Mar 16, 2013)

[sp]Maybe now people can stop saying Aladdin is fighting for Magnostadt?[/sp]


----------



## Koori (Mar 17, 2013)

Freedan said:


> [sp]Maybe now people can stop saying Aladdin is fighting for Magnostadt?[/sp]



When exactly was Aladdin fighting for Magnostadt anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I lol'd at he telling Alibaba that his hair spike grew longer.


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2013)

Koori said:


> When exactly was Aladdin fighting for Magnostadt anyway.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Some people still think he is


----------



## Blunt (Mar 17, 2013)

Black Djinn Magomett incoming.


----------



## Shinryu (Mar 17, 2013)

On chapter 43 and I have to say this is a great manga

Every single notable character has a good backstory and development
I like how the problems are realistic like bad economy or political corruption and greed
Morgiana is a beast

Also Balbad has one fucked up government


----------



## Wesley (Mar 17, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Also Balbad has one fucked up government



It gets worse.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> It gets worse.



Shhh don't spoil it


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 17, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Black Djinn Magomett incoming.



Alibaba, Super Nova Slash.


----------



## Shinryu (Mar 17, 2013)

chapter 56 now

Balbadd is more fucked up than Korea and Iran combined
Judal's use of Rukh was very interesting
Damn Ugo is strong and has heat related powers cool
Seeing that princess pwn Ugo was unexpected really it was
Sinbad is a boss

I freaking love this manga


----------



## Magician (Mar 17, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> chapter 56 now
> 
> Balbadd is more fucked up than Korea and Iran combined
> Judal's use of Rukh was very interesting
> ...



Sinbad gets even more epic later on


----------



## Wesley (Mar 17, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Sinbad gets even more epic later on



Probably, but we haven't reached that point in the manga yet.


----------



## Magician (Mar 17, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Probably, but we haven't reached that point in the manga yet.




*Spoiler*: __ 











I don't know about you, but I considered those moments epic


----------



## Blαck (Mar 17, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Alibaba, Super Nova Slash.



He better be at least capable of that


----------



## Wesley (Mar 18, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was more of the same from him after the Balbahd arc.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 18, 2013)

Shouldn't the new chapter be out by now?


----------



## Magician (Mar 18, 2013)

Translator's are being lazy


----------



## Wesley (Mar 18, 2013)

Mondays are the norm.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 18, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I guess both. I saw the raw version, and the translated scans should be out by now.



Get Gimp and do the scan  it's not that hard^^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Was269: You say that but surely if you're short on QC-ers you'd open applications for them. I'd be interested in it.
> Today at 12:40:57 AM
> vargs: *More like we're short on staff. Be patient, it'll be out. It's just that we kind of have only a couple QCers for like everything and we're short on a lot of pivotal roles here.*
> Today at 12:18:06 AM
> lancinem: is Magi in a break again?



 so yeah...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 18, 2013)

*177:*unharmed


----------



## Wrath (Mar 18, 2013)

Heh. They took Alibaba with them not even realising he was a Metal Vessel user.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 18, 2013)

I like how scherazad is all cute and such but when shit gets real she changes and won't hesitate to go to war. 

Talk between alladin and alibaba was hilarious. I love the part about alibaba's hair being the only thing that got taller.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 18, 2013)

Finally.



Freedan said:


> [sp]Maybe now people can stop saying Aladdin is fighting for Magnostadt?[/sp]



Actions speak louder than words.

So she really is a magi and a clone.  So is she a clone of the original, while Tidus is a clone of a clone?  Surely there's more to it than that.  She can't be using clones to keep a young appearance.  That'd be far too drastic.  What's more, does she have multiple bodies, one in Reim and one with the fleet?  This is really creepy...and sad.  Would have been better if she were simply ageless.  (Yuan seems to be)

Haha, joke is on you, Aladdin.  Women won't allow you to jump into their chests if you aren't a little kid.  Just a matter of time now before you too are visited by the Picasso woman.  

Magnostadt's magician corps suffered a 25% mortality rate.  Who know's how many more are wounded?  And the worst part is that due to those losses, they'll be even more hard pressed to stop an attack.  When casualties begin, they tend to snowball in the face of an enemy's advance.  And it'll probably take them another decade to replace those losses.  There will be no reinforcements.

Reim has no reason to back down.  There really should be nothing Aladdin can say to change Scherazade's mind.  Magnostadt's position is indefensible as it is.  It has to go one or another.  Maybe now that he's lost so many Mogamett will change his mind about fighting?


----------



## Wrath (Mar 18, 2013)

> Reim has no reason to back down.


Their troops are demoralised. Their best fighters are out of Magoi. Their trump card, a Magi, is actually just a clone.

Then look at what they're facing: a genuine Magi backed up by a completely fresh Metal Vessel user, both of whom are standing in front of a completely restored barrier.

Reim has every reason to back down for now.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 18, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Their troops are demoralised.



Morale ebbs and flows like the tide.



> Their best fighters are out of Magoi. Their trump card, a Magi, is actually just a clone.



Magoi replenishes itself naturally.  The both of them will be back to fighting trim within a day.  And Scheherazade has only acted as a leader in the capacity of this conflict.  She has never been a "trump" card.



> Then look at what they're facing: a genuine Magi backed up by a completely fresh Metal Vessel user, both of whom are standing in front of a completely restored barrier.



A magi who nearly died from one assault and has since lost his staff of as yet undetermined value.  And I doubt Alibaba would go so far as to fight a war on Aladdin's behalf.



> Reim has every reason to back down for now.



The conflict isn't resolved.  Rest and come up with a new strategy.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 18, 2013)

> Magnostadt's magician corps suffered a 25% mortality rate.  Who know's how many more are wounded?  And the worst part is that due to those losses, they'll be even more hard pressed to stop an attack.  When casualties begin, they tend to snowball in the face of an enemy's advance.  And it'll probably take them another decade to replace those losses.  There will be no reinforcements.
> 
> Reim has no reason to back down.  There really should be nothing Aladdin can say to change Scherazade's mind.  Magnostadt's position is indefensible as it is.  It has to go one or another.  Maybe now that he's lost so many Mogamett will change his mind about fighting?


I would have preferred if Mogamett changed his mind but the chances for that are almost zero. If he ever changes his mind it will probably be only on his deathbed. At present time Mogamett actually has reinforcements which I think he, without a doubt, would call upon soon. Those "terrifying things" which Alladin mentioned. Probably related to black rukh.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 18, 2013)

i gues someone fapped to a 200 yo granny  a way from lolicon to grannycon 

loved that one


i could read a full comic with those drawings.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 18, 2013)

Wonder what Mogamett's gonna do with or about the corpses? 
Maybe bring out a super black djinn?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 18, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Their troops are demoralised. Their best fighters are out of Magoi. Their trump card, a Magi, is actually just a clone.


Tidus is "just" a clone as well, yet he's one of the strongest magicians in Magnostadd. And he's a clone from a clone. I'm pretty sure Sherezade clone#1 is pretty freaking strong. I have a feeling people are underestimating her.
The reason I think Sheherazade is using clones is because she's too old to do anything with her real body. So she uses her magic and magoi manipulation to her advantage. Seeing that she'll never run out of magoi, it's a really good tactic.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I did like this chapter a lot. Man this manga is too good..


----------



## Imagine (Mar 19, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> i gues someone fapped to a 200 yo granny  a way from lolicon to grannycon
> 
> loved that one
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter still counts.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

She's closer to 300.  And it's not lolicon.  She is not at all childish.  She is in fact a strong and mature lady.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> She's closer to 300.  And it's not lolicon.  She is not at all childish.  She is in fact a strong and mature lady.



She has the body of a loli.


----------



## Roman (Mar 19, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Wonder what Mogamett's gonna do with or about the corpses?
> Maybe bring out a super black djinn?



There's almost no doubt of that. Of course, Mogamet is about to put all of Aladdin's efforts to waste and possibly lead more of his own magician population to its death. This would indeed be the best time for him to change his mind about the war and his prejudice toward the Goi, particularly in light of the fact the one who stopped more magicians from dying just then was a Goi. Alas, I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 19, 2013)

Mogamett looks like he's about ready to unleash hell on earth.

And I fucking love it


----------



## Blαck (Mar 19, 2013)

Freedan said:


> There's almost no doubt of that. Of course, Mogamet is about to put all of Aladdin's efforts to waste and possibly lead more of his own magician population to its death. This would indeed be the best time for him to change his mind about the war and his prejudice toward the Goi, particularly in light of the fact the one who stopped more magicians from dying just then was a Goi. Alas, I doubt that will happen.



It's more than likely going to take something more personal to change his mind like either his life being in danger or Aladdin showing Mogamett his daughter through the rukh. But who knows.


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Mogamett looks like he's about ready to unleash hell on earth.
> 
> And I fucking love it



Indeed, The more that happens, the more we'll see the fruits of Alibaba and Aladdin's training.


----------



## Roman (Mar 19, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> It's more than likely going to take something more personal to change his mind like either his life being in danger or Aladdin showing Mogamett his daughter through the rukh. But who knows.



Either that or Mogamett tries to kill Alibaba, he and Aladdin fight Mogamett and after defeating him, Alibaba spares his life, thus proving Goi can be strong but not be murderous as he thinks they all are when they achieve power. But yes, in general, it would take something extreme to change Mogamett's mind. In a sense, he's not very different from Dunya, still locked in his dark past where he'd been oppressed by the Goi.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 19, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Either that or *Mogamett tries to kill Alibaba, he and Aladdin fight Mogamett and after defeating him, Alibaba spares his life, thus proving Goi can be strong but not be murderous as he thinks they all are when they achieve power*. But yes, in general, it would take something extreme to change Mogamett's mind. In a sense, he's not very different from Dunya, still locked in his dark past where he'd been oppressed by the Goi.



The bolded would be ideal since what made him into the man he is today was the exact opposite of it. Also, Hopefully Aladdin can show Mogamett the visions of chaos he sees and maybe we can see Yunan as well.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

Somehow I think Mogamett's given it his best shot.  If there's anything left in his arsenal, it'll be something he really didn't want to use, because it'll pose a threat to Magnostadt itself.

Regardless, when Mogamett is taken down, I want him to go down like a dog.  He's spent decades to reach the conclusion he's come to.  Nothing should be able to change his mind.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 19, 2013)

The Magicians are about to do something, and its not going to be pretty. 

Also Aladdin is not going anywhere and Alibaba is staying with him so Reim attacking would not be good. Unless they can convince Aladdin to help them which i highly, highly doubt.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Also Aladdin is not going anywhere and Alibaba is staying with him so Reim attacking would not be good. Unless they can convince Aladdin to help them which i highly, highly doubt.



It's the most logical course of action.  It's probably the best way to save lives.


----------



## Roman (Mar 19, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The Magicians are about to do something, and its not going to be pretty.
> 
> Also Aladdin is not going anywhere and Alibaba is staying with him so Reim attacking would not be good. Unless they can convince Aladdin to help them which i highly, highly doubt.



Aladdin isn't helping either side. He's working to prevent any more lives from being lost. If the magicians were on the offensive, we'd most likely have seen Aladdin defending Reim's lines rather than Magnostadt's, and if Mogamett is about to do what most people here have already theorized, that's likely what we're about to see given that Reim's own main line of defense has been weakened. This due to Mu's magoi exhaustion and the front line's crushed morale. Mogamett, on the other hand, will be thirsty for blood and vengeance.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 19, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Aladdin isn't helping either side. He's working to prevent any more lives from being lost. If the magicians were on the offensive, we'd most likely have seen Aladdin defending Reim's lines rather than Magnostadt's, and if Mogamett is about to do what most people here have already theorized, that's likely what we're about to see given that Reim's own main line of defense has been weakened. This due to Mu's magoi exhaustion and the front line's crushed morale. Mogamett, on the other hand, will be thirsty for blood and vengeance.



He's Helping the Magicians fight off Reim as they are the ones being attacked, but yes if the magicians were attacking he would help Reim but thats not the case at least for now.



Wesley said:


> It's the most logical course of action.  It's probably the best way to save lives.



Best way to save lives is the plan already in motion for Aladdin to fight them off intil they give up.

Of course surrender would be nice but there is Zero chance of the Magicians giving up there country.


----------



## Roman (Mar 19, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> He's Helping the Magicians fight off Reim as they are the ones being attacked, but yes if the magicians were attacking he would help Reim but thats not the case at least for now.



Of course. My point is he wouldn't need a lot of convincing if Magnostadt started to attack now. And I suspect Mogamett is going to attack while the two sides are still in a state of ceasefire i.e. VERY soon.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Best way to save lives is the plan already in motion for Aladdin to fight them off intil they give up.



They won't give up.  Magnostadt has harassed them for long enough and the future of their country is at stake.  It's a war.  Just because a little kid with delusions of grandeur gets uppity, doesn't mean stop doing what you've come to do.

You don't seem to understand what is going on.  Even if Magnostadt were on good terms with everyone (it's actually the complete opposite), they are in the way.  They are in a situation where they have to choose two sides that they plainly cannot defeat on their own and no Magi is going to change that.  Both Kou and Reim need Magnostadt.



> Of course surrender would be nice but there is Zero chance of the Magicians giving up there country.



Which is probably why they'll all die...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> They won't give up.



They are up against a Magi who for all extents and purposes has a endless amount of magic to keep them at bay.  

And after getting pushed back once all the soldiers were already getting depressed. 


> Magnostadt has harassed them for long enough and the* future of their country is at stake*.



How So?



> It's a war.



A war that in their current state they can't win. They will need to send reinforcements if they want to overcome Aladdin and the magicians. All the while wasting resources which could be used against kou. 




> Just because a little kid with delusions of grandeur gets uppity, doesn't mean stop doing what you've come to do.



They can attack all they want, Aladdin will just keep pushing them back. 



> You don't seem to understand what is going on.  Even if Magnostadt were on good terms with everyone (it's actually the complete opposite), they are in the way.  They are in a situation where they have to choose two sides that they plainly cannot defeat on their own and no Magi is going to change that.  Both Kou and Reim need Magnostadt.



Again Aladdin is here he can keep pushing Kou and Reim back all day, or help power up the barrier.

And when the Kou show up which they soon will, i highly doubt kou or Reim will be attacking the magicians they will start fighting each other. 





> Which is probably why they'll all die...



As long as Aladdin is helping them highly unlikely.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> They are up against a Magi who for all extents and purposes has a endless amount of magic to keep them at bay.
> 
> And after getting pushed back once all the soldiers were already getting depressed.



Aladdin doesn't have an endless supply of magic.  His body will give out eventually.  Maybe even sooner than you think.



> How So?



Magnostadt is the magical capital of the world and is sitting on a piece of strategically important real estate.  It's knowledge and power is invaluable and the land can be used to attack either country.  The only way Magnostadt would stop being valuable if the earth gave way and swallowed the whole country up, sinking into the ocean immediately afterward.



> A war that in their current state they can't win. They will need to send reinforcements if they want to overcome Aladdin and the magicians. All the while wasting resources which could be used against kou.



They aren't wasting resources if it means they'll be in a better position to fight Kou in the future.  What's more, Aladdin is not a god.  He is a human being.  Haven't you been paying attention?  The frailty of Magi is always highlighted whenever they do anything in this manga.  Even Judar has nearly died.  Aladdin's nearly died lots of times.



> They can attack all they want, Aladdin will just keep pushing them back.



He'll break down eventually.



> Again Aladdin is here he can keep pushing Kou and Reim back all day, or help power up the barrier.



He can't do that.  He'll break down.



> And when the Kou show up which they soon will, i highly doubt kou or Reim will be attacking the magicians they will start fighting each other.



Their goal is the city.  They won't fight each other until either one of them is in a position to take it.

If you want to continue wanking Aladdin, by all means.  Realize though that this manga hasn't inflated power levels quite that badly yet.  Consistency will probably be lost eventually, but for now let's keep pretending that characters can in fact die if they act stupidly and try to break the rules that the setting has placed on them.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> As long as Aladdin is helping them highly unlikely.



Oh?  Even if Aladdin is a god like you seem to think he is, he can only be in one place at a time.  If Kou is on one side and Reim is on the other, Magnostadt is toast.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Aladdin doesn't have an endless supply of magic.  His body will give out eventually.  Maybe even sooner than you think..



For all extents and purposes of this discussion he does.

Whos going to run out of energy first the Magi who can replenish himself from the surroundings, or The Fanalis and foot soldiers?



> Magnostadt is the magical capital of the world and is sitting on a piece of strategically important real estate.  It's knowledge and power is invaluable and the land can be used to attack either country.  The only way Magnostadt would stop being valuable if the earth gave way and swallowed the whole country up, sinking into the ocean immediately afterward.



Yes Magnostadt would be great to have.

But you said 





> the future of their country is at stake.



Reim does not need to take over the Magicians to continue being the power house that they are, nor will they be doomed to destruction if they don't. 

If this was a make it or break it battle they would of sent more forces or at least more then one Metal Vessel user who can only use it for a few seconds. 




> They aren't wasting resources if it means they'll be in a better position to fight Kou in the future.



If they continue to fight a battle they can't win they will be. 




> What's more, Aladdin is not a god.  He is a human being.  Haven't you been paying attention?



Yes i have been paying attention.

Or do you not see Aladdin last chapter blocked a piercing attack from Mu or when he sent a entire army back to the shoreline. 

Mu who by the way is going to be out of the battle for quite some time. 



> The frailty of Magi is always highlighted whenever they do anything in this manga.



Thats if you can get passed their shield. Which the only person in Reim's army that can do that is out of commission. Aladdins frailty is hardly a issue as he, the magicians, nor Alibaba are going to let anyone hit him.




> He'll break down eventually.



before the Fanalis and the soldiers who easily got their will to fight broken break down...doubtful. 



> He can't do that.  He'll break down.



Aladdin has already shown he can easily hold of Reim besides Mu who is not out of the picture, and assuming the one leading kou's army is of similar power aladdin and alibaba can deal with him as well. 




> Their goal is the city.  They won't fight each other until either one of them is in a position to take it.



Well that just gives the magicians more time to make and maintain more barriers. The magicians are self sustaining as they already stated they can play the waiting game forever. 



> If you want to continue wanking Aladdin, by all means.  Realize though that this manga hasn't inflated power levels quite that badly yet.  Consistency will probably be lost eventually, but for now let's keep pretending that characters can in fact die if they act stupidly and try to break the rules that the setting has placed on them.



Its wanking to suggest Aladdin can do what he has already shown to do more then once in the manga...ok. 



> Oh?  Even if Aladdin is a god like you seem to think he is, he can only be in one place at a time.  If Kou is on one side and Reim is on the other, Magnostadt is toast.



kou and Reim are not going to attack at the same time IMO. Kou would move to get rid of Reim first so they can then focus on taking the magicians. Otherwise that just leaves open the option of Reim letting kou do most of the work and coming in and taking them both out or vice versa.

Its either going to be a stand still or Kou and Reim start to fight.

Also i don't see why Aladdin can't make Sand Ugos on both sides of the country, or again he can help power the shields good luck  getting passed them.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Whos going to run out of energy first the Magi who can replenish himself from the surroundings, or The Fanalis and foot soldiers?



Depends on how they approach the problem.



> Yes Magnostadt would be great to have.
> 
> But you said
> 
> ...



They would have won if Aladdin didn't start playing at being god.  They would have won if Alibaba didn't hide the fact he was a Djinn user and came to Aladdin's aid.  And they can still win despite those two.  Surprise is no longer on Aladdin's and Alibaba's side.

What's more...really?  You don't understand that Magnostadt is strategically valuable?  Even vital? 



> If they continue to fight a battle they can't win they will be.



They can win it. 



> Yes i have been paying attention.
> 
> Or do you not see Aladdin last chapter blocked a piercing attack from Mu or when he sent a entire army back to the shoreline.



I also saw Aladdin being totally overwhelmed and nearly being killed. 



> Mu who by the way is going to be out of the battle for quite some time.



Remember Alibaba when he was practicing his Djinn equip?  His Magoi would replenish within hours.  Magoi doesn't take any time at all to be restored.  It's when you push yourself past your limits and start doing real harm to your body that it becomes a problem.

They ran out of magoi, but they weren't bleeding out of their pores like Morgiana.  They'll recover quickly enough.



> Thats if you can get passed their shield. Which the only person in Reim's army that can do that is out of commission. Aladdins frailty is hardly a issue as he, the magicians, nor Alibaba are going to let anyone hit him.



Ha.  HA!  They can't do anything without killing people.  If people are killed in Aladdin's defense, doesn't that undermine his stance?



> before the Fanalis and the soldiers who easily got their will to fight broken break down...doubtful.



They weren't broken.  And they'll know what to expect the next time.



> Aladdin has already shown he can easily hold of Reim besides Mu who is not out of the picture, and assuming the one leading kou's army is of similar power aladdin and alibaba can deal with him as well.



You know what happens when two Djinn users fight?  They both run out of Magoi and the armies kill them.  



> Well that just gives the magicians more time to make and maintain more barriers. The magicians are self sustaining as they already stated they can play the waiting game forever.



Those barriers buckle pretty easily.  Reim knocked one down without any magic tricks.  The 2nd one almost went down just from a handful of Fannalists.  And they were all broken by Mu alone.



> Its wanking to suggest Aladdin can do what he has already shown to do more then once in the manga...ok.



He can't do it all day like you claimed, moron.



> kou and Reim are not going to attack at the same time IMO. Kou would move to get rid of Reim first so they can then focus on taking the magicians. Otherwise that just leaves open the option of Reim letting kou do most of the work and coming in and taking them both out or vice versa.



The goal is Magnostadt.  Fighting eachother will only leave Magnostadt in a position to repel the victor.  Besides, securing the city would leave whatever army in better shape to beat the other.  It'll be a foot race to see who could take the city the first.



> Also i don't see why Aladdin can't make Sand Ugos on both sides of the country, or again he can help power the shields good luck  getting passed them.



Those things don't have minds of their own.  Aladdin needs to direct them and he can't do that without being there.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 23, 2013)

Okay, I'm not sure how reliable (or worksafe) this site is as a host, but the link I'm using doesn't seem to be a problem.



There's alot of really good Magi fanart out there and I mean really good.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 23, 2013)

Magi chapter 178 (text only)

same logic here out of all people


*Spoiler*: __ 





I wonder if they will really retreat after such news.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




With this news seems like this conflict will end up spilling over to Reim.

Kou will attack Magnostadt, Aladdin will stop Mogamett, from there whether Reim takes Magnostadt or not they will end up attacked by Kou.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 23, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Magi chapter 178 (text only)
> 
> boon's scan
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They most likely won't now.
Whether they retreat now or not is irrelevant.
They could spend their time and effort better by repelling the Kou empire along with Aladdin and Alibaba.
Of course it's unknown if that will happen


----------



## Boqueiro (Mar 23, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Of course. *My point is *he wouldn't need a lot of convincing if Magnostadt started to attack now. And I suspect Mogamett is going to attack while the two sides are still in a state of ceasefire i.e. VERY soon.



Just posting to say that while glancing quickly through your post, that was on tiny letters on my screen, I actually read "My penis is".

That is all.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 24, 2013)

Aladdin: "Alma Toran, a world whose history isn't connected to our own.....now let me tell you how its history is connected to our own."


Mogamett will join forces with Kou?


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 24, 2013)

So the dungeons are the remnants of the old world?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't see Mogamett joining with Kou. I mean.. they're Goi. And we saw the relationship between those two. I wonder If Sche was talking about Yunan or about another Magi during her time.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 24, 2013)

Lame.  Scheherazade forsakes the Reim Empire, is going to die at roughly the same time as Titus, and basically leaves everything up to Aladdin.  Nevermind that a country is a fine thing from which to influence the world from.  I guess Reim is out of the story from here on out.  I just...hate it when paltry idealism takes all the fight out of a character.  "I'm going to die in a month, your king is just like my first king, oh well, I guess I was wrong, see ya *dies*"

Magnostadt has a doomsday device and is ruled by a wacko willing to use it.  Press the button, Mogamett.  Press it!  It calls to you!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 24, 2013)

So a new Magi will be born when she is gone? correct?


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 24, 2013)

> hate it when paltry idealism takes all the fight out of a character



I got the feeling that she's been thinking this from before. 



> I guess Reim is out of the story from here on out.



I have no doubt that they will be flattened out after Magnostadt.




> So a new Magi will be born when she is gone? correct?



There is suppose to be three of them, we will have three after she dies so its not certain. Maybe Aladdin was her replacement and he simply showed up somewhat early.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 24, 2013)

I feel like Aladdin is a special case to the rule of [3 Magi] so I am guessing a new one will be born..


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 24, 2013)

Man I am really intrigued by sche's past. Her king candidate looks like a boss and it seems they went threw a lot to make the reim empire what it is today. Her back story could rival that of the high king of the seven seas. And it seems she was a tomboy,can she get any cooler than that? 

Also it seems that the kou army has arrived to the scene nd mougammet will unleash Armageddon.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 24, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I got the feeling that she's been thinking this from before.



There's nothing to indicate that.  She was a patriot of Reim.  She was it's protector.  Now she isn't because Aladdin made her see the "big picture".  That a magi's duty is to the "the world".  What a load of crap.



> I have no doubt that they will be flattened out after Magnostadt.



Haha, flattened is right.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Mar 24, 2013)

Is there any info about Yunan's age? Shouldn't he also be hundred years old like Sche? Yet he still looks extremely young and healthy, maybe he is also a clone, or he is just that strong?!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 25, 2013)

Predicatable chapter besides grandma dieing in a month i was actually hoping she would get killed by Kou or the whore queen. Although that can still happen.

Next chapter: Kou talk shit aka make demands, the Magicians say fuck no(Possible reveal there trump card), reim gets rdy to fight kou.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> There's nothing to indicate that.  She was a patriot of Reim.  She was it's protector.  Now she isn't because Aladdin made her see the "big picture".  That a magi's duty is to the "the world".  What a load of crap.



Well you have to remember that she is dying. Even if she realized Reim's ideals were warped in recent times she would not have left her spot as protector. She said she feels like the empire is her child.

The whole scene doesn't seem like she was having a revelation. Seems more like she is reminiscing and telling Titus the truth.


----------



## Magician (Mar 25, 2013)

Magi has pretty much been slacking for me. I'm not as excited about chapters as I used to be.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 25, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Well you have to remember that she is dying. Even if she realized Reim's ideals were warped in recent times she would not have left her spot as protector. She said she feels like the empire is her child.
> 
> The whole scene doesn't seem like she was having a revelation. Seems more like she is reminiscing and telling Titus the truth.



She flat out said she was focused too much on Reim.  And no, the only thing she found at fault with Reim were the coliseum fights.  She allowed those kinds of things to stand because she rationalized it was good in a way.  Earlier she declared that "savage feelings" were alright to have.  She's completely backtracking from that stance now for no good reason other than "magi are meant to do more" or something like that.  

The author is burning her bridges.  She's taking away Reim's leader, magi, and differing to Aladdin's point of view.  The only legacy she is going to leave behind is "follow whatever Aladdin tells you to" , because he's the main character and he is always right.  Aladdin doesn't face any challenges.  He's become too enlightened and too powerful.  No one argues with him, the only criticism he faces is when he doesn't tell other people what's going on.

What's more, Scheherazade obviously knows what happened to Alma Toran.  Couldn't she have done more to prevent to something like that happening again instead of surrendering to Magnostadt and calling it a day?  She should have spent her whole life working on shaping a world that wouldn't fall into that kind of pitfall, but no, she's just a mother that loved her child and couldn't levy any criticism against it no matter what she did.  She has no grand designs, no legacy.

I sincerely hope that when she does die, it'll be briefly mentioned in one panel in one sentence.  The author obviously doesn't want to invest anymore into Reim than she has already so just move on and don't look back.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 25, 2013)

> She flat out said she was focused too much on Reim. And no, the only thing she found at fault with Reim were the coliseum fights. She allowed those kinds of things to stand because she rationalized it was good in a way. Earlier she declared that "savage feelings" were alright to have. She's completely backtracking from that stance now for no good reason other than "magi are meant to do more" or something like that.
> 
> The author is burning her bridges. She's taking away Reim's leader, magi, and differing to Aladdin's point of view. The only legacy she is going to leave behind is "follow whatever Aladdin tells you to" , because he's the main character and he is always right. Aladdin doesn't face any challenges. He's become too enlightened and too powerful. No one argues with him, the only criticism he faces is when he doesn't tell other people what's going on.



I don't see how anything you are saying refutes my view of what happened or supports your own.

You are just kind of saying that's what happened.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 25, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't see how anything you are saying refutes my view of what happened or supports your own.
> 
> You are just kind of saying that's what happened.



You're wrong, because she said she was wrong.  There was a revelation; that she's a failure as a Magi.  That she sought to preserve Reim, warts and all.  She was wrong to do that.  Apparently she should have forced Reim to conform to Aladdin's (Solomon's) perfect world.  That she attached herself to a country was wrong.  That she loved a country was wrong.

And I say it's bullshit that she'd come to that kind of conclusion.  There was nothing wrong with what she did.  Letting Reim strive forward, under it's own power, allowing it to make it's own mistakes and commit it's own misdeeds, instead of forcing them to conform to what she thought was right, that's what she alluded to earlier.  Now she's recanted on that all because Aladdin is such a nice kid, completely perfect unlike her selfish self.

Ultimately the goal of the Magi is world domination.  What if instead of being turned into a chick looking after the child of the man she loved (seriously, that's her motive here), she decided that the best way to go about moving the world forward was to get behind a powerful empire, moderate it's policies, and when the time was right, expand it's influence until it could govern the world?  Let it keep to itself until it had reached a good stage of development?  Would that be a bad plan?

What about the "unnatural" development alluded to prior to the war?  Magnostadt gained incredible knowledge and power in a very short period of time due to it's magic and study.  Perhaps Alma Toran underwent a similar development which at least in part led to it's downfall?  What if Scheherazade planned to avoid such a fate by keeping magic's development in check, along with everything else?

She has sat around for the last 200 years doing nothing.  All because of a man she'd fallen in love with.  She has no opinion, no thoughts of her own, no point of view all because she's a girl.  How infuriating.

Bottom-line, it's wrong that she's dying.  It's wrong that her reason for being was to look after a country for the sake of a man that's been dead for over a century.  These aren't good developments for her character and they even go so far as to contradict prior portrayals.  And the reason why they were made to be; so she's not in the way.  She's probably the most powerful character in the series at this point, the elephant in the room, but since she's not a villain, she has to go.

She could have been a rival and a damn good one.  She could have been Aladdin's Sinbad.  Now she's just a dead woman that didn't amount to anything.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2013)

i don't think she'll try and radically change the reim empire. but she'd probably start the whole confronting of the issues like slavery and other dark spots in the reim empire and let the people find their own solution.

at least that is the feeling i am getting from schez.

she'll encourage some sort of confrontation, whether it is through talk or some other means, she'd probably encourage some sort of confrontation of their potential dark rukh places.

she is not the type to use the rukh and bestow 'good feelings' like aladdin did in balbaad at the end when kassim died. she more of a hands off type but with a stern guidance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> So the dungeons are the remnants of the old world?


 maybe...



FrozenHeart said:


> Is there any info about Yunan's age? Shouldn't he also be hundred years old like Sche? Yet he still looks extremely young and healthy, maybe he is also a clone, or he is just that strong?!


 good questions..



BDProductions34 said:


> Magi has pretty much been slacking for me. I'm not as excited about chapters as I used to be.


 A manga with a "plot" needs info dump chapters...


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 25, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Magi has pretty much been slacking for me. I'm not as excited about chapters as I used to be.



Can you tell me why you think it's "slacking"?


----------



## Roman (Mar 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> And I say it's bullshit that she'd come to that kind of conclusion.  There was nothing wrong with what she did.  Letting Reim strive forward, under it's own power, allowing it to make it's own mistakes and commit it's own misdeeds, instead of forcing them to conform to what she thought was right, that's what she alluded to earlier.  Now she's recanted on that all because Aladdin is such a nice kid, completely perfect unlike her selfish self.



It's pretty evident from your tone that you have no sympathy for Aladdin. Even after he clearly stated the reason he doesn't want Reim to keep fighting Magnostadt is because they could become more dangerous if their hatred is triggered, thus proving that he's not on their side as you constantly argued, you still have a collection of bones to pick with him. I have some trouble taking you seriously when your bias toward Aladdin is painted in gold all over your commentaries tbh.

As Muk said, she prolly won't make radical changes to Reim, especially when she only has a few months to live at best. The only thing she can do now is to set up a foundation upon which Reim can change itself as she won't be able to oversee its evolution into a more peaceful society. While I agree that it was right of her to allow Reim to make its own mistakes, things like slavery and death games aren't things she should've allowed as it is a source of people's suffering that anyone can see from miles away. Things like that which Scheherazade had all the power to prevent from happening.



Wesley said:


> *Ultimately the goal of the Magi is world domination*.  What if instead of being turned into a chick looking after the child of the man she loved (seriously, that's her motive here), she decided that the best way to go about moving the world forward was to get behind a powerful empire, moderate it's policies, and when the time was right, expand it's influence until it could govern the world?  Let it keep to itself until it had reached a good stage of development?  Would that be a bad plan?



Yes, but not at the expense of people's lives, either through war or slavery. A naturally peaceful society can't be born when its foundations are built on the blood of other people. And a Magi's goal isn't world domination, but rather balance. Else Yunan wouldn't be living as a hermit in a black hole on the earth.



Wesley said:


> What about the "unnatural" development alluded to prior to the war?  Magnostadt gained incredible knowledge and power in a very short period of time due to it's magic and study.  Perhaps Alma Toran underwent a similar development which at least in part led to it's downfall?  What if Scheherazade planned to avoid such a fate by keeping magic's development in check, along with everything else?



No. It's been mentioned both by Kouen(?) and Aladdin now that Al Sarmen was behind Alma Toran and the darkness in this world.



Wesley said:


> She has sat around for the last 200 years doing nothing.  All because of a man she'd fallen in love with.  She has no opinion, no thoughts of her own, no point of view all because she's a girl.  How infuriating.
> 
> Bottom-line, it's wrong that she's dying.  It's wrong that her reason for being was to look after a country for the sake of a man that's been dead for over a century.  These aren't good developments for her character and they even go so far as to contradict prior portrayals.  And the reason why they were made to be; so she's not in the way.  She's probably the most powerful character in the series at this point, the elephant in the room, but since she's not a villain, she has to go.
> 
> She could have been a rival and a damn good one.  She could have been Aladdin's Sinbad.  Now she's just a dead woman that didn't amount to anything.



It's not. Personally, I find it very romantic that she would look after the legacy of the man she loved. That she was something other than what you'd hoped (a villain?) doesn't mean it ruins her character. She never really seemed like the villain to me in the first place, but a rather detached leader. That she once again found a raison d'etre in part thanks to a character you don't like doesn't make her any less worthy.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 25, 2013)

Such a disappointing ending to war. Is a war that easy?  Disappoint disappoint.

I'm interested in Şehrazat's past though.

Anyways, I kinda lost my interest now, I hope this is leading to somewhere good.


----------



## Magician (Mar 25, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Such a disappointing ending to war. Is a war that easy?  Disappoint disappoint.
> 
> I'm interested in Şehrazat's past though.
> 
> Anyways, I kinda lost my interest now, I hope this is leading to somewhere good.



Same here. I hope they can pick up the pace and make something interesting happen pretty soon, because I pretty much lost interest in this arc already.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the bloodshed didn't end yet. Kou just got into the scene and Matal has something on his mind. Reim didnt officially declare that the war is over,sche has to rely the news to her army and to magno first. 

Now did we get any info if reim has a current emperor or not? Is sche the all ruler or is there someone who is higher than she is?


----------



## Scud (Mar 25, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Such a disappointing ending to war. Is a war that easy?  Disappoint disappoint.



This:


steveht93 said:


> I'm pretty sure the bloodshed didn't end yet. Kou just got into the scene and Matal has something on his mind.



With the Kou sending messengers to both sides, you can be sure that shit is about to go down. I wouldn't be surprised to see the war resume with some new participants.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Scheherazade wants to end the war= the war end it? the hell? O_o


----------



## Melodie (Mar 25, 2013)

Pretty much. Even if it ended, I wouldn't say I am disappointed, as we are well aware why this war even started.

This was one of my most favourite chapters, by the way.


----------



## Roman (Mar 25, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Such a disappointing ending to war. Is a war that easy?  Disappoint disappoint.
> 
> I'm interested in Şehrazat's past though.
> 
> Anyways, I kinda lost my interest now, I hope this is leading to somewhere good.



The war is hardly over. Scheherazade hasn't sent a message to Magnostadt declaring an end to hostilities from Reim, and the Kou empire has arrived now, tho what their message is exactly remains to be seen. This was overall a great chapter as we got some info on how Reim came to be.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 25, 2013)

Freedan said:


> It's pretty evident from your tone that you have no sympathy for Aladdin. Even after he clearly stated the reason he doesn't want Reim to keep fighting Magnostadt is because they could become more dangerous if their hatred is triggered, thus proving that he's not on their side as you constantly argued, you still have a collection of bones to pick with him. I have some trouble taking you seriously when your bias toward Aladdin is painted in gold all over your commentaries tbh.



When a character knows everything, is portrayed as being never wrong, and has god-like powers he deserves no sympathy.



> As Muk said, she prolly won't make radical changes to Reim, especially when she only has a few months to live at best. The only thing she can do now is to set up a foundation upon which Reim can change itself as she won't be able to oversee its evolution into a more peaceful society. While I agree that it was right of her to allow Reim to make its own mistakes, things like slavery and death games aren't things she should've allowed as it is a source of people's suffering that anyone can see from miles away. Things like that which Scheherazade had all the power to prevent from happening.



Earlier she said things like that had merit.  Those sort of contests built character, life and death struggles to draw strength upon to better confront the trials of the future.  She didn't personally like them, but it seemed that she endorsed them and the "savage feelings" generated as a result, probably because those feelings are never going to disappear and learning how to deal with them in a controlled manner is going to help when things do go out of control.

Life's tough, but if you learn to accept that you're less likely to build a doomsday device in your basement and threaten to pull the trigger because the neighborhood kids won't get off your lawn after you took their ball away.

What's more, Reim is facing bigger problems than slavery and death matches being a public venue.  They're still going to be confronted by Kou and they're soon going to be deprived of their high priestess's guidance.  Someone that they've relied upon for 200 years.  If she's going to leave any kind of legacy behind, social reform is not one of them...!



> Yes, but not at the expense of people's lives, either through war or slavery. A naturally peaceful society can't be born when its foundations are built on the blood of other people. And a Magi's goal isn't world domination, but rather balance. Else Yunan wouldn't be living as a hermit in a black hole on the earth.



Yunan's King's Candidate is Sinbad.  He can afford to sit in a hole doing nothing.



> No. It's been mentioned both by Kouen(?) and Aladdin now that Al Sarmen was behind Alma Toran and the darkness in this world.



You know Al Saren manipulates people into doing what they want?  When the shit hit the fan in Alma Toran, it wasn't Al Saren vs. Solomon.  It was Goi vs. Mages.  Rather than simply confronting and destroying Al Saren, wouldn't the best solution be to create a society where the people aren't so easily manipulated into committing mass suicide?



> It's not. Personally, I find it very romantic that she would look after the legacy of the man she loved. That she was something other than what you'd hoped (a villain?) doesn't mean it ruins her character. She never really seemed like the villain to me in the first place, but a rather detached leader. That she once again found a raison d'etre in part thanks to a character you don't like doesn't make her any less worthy.



She's another trashed female character in a shonen manga.  Just like Morgiana, tossed aside for being a useless girl.  She could have been more than a love struck girl, but at the end that's all she was made to be. 

And there was nothing detached about her.  Did you see her commanding those troops?  How she confronted Mogamett?  She was beautiful.  Her confidence, her disgust, her anger.  She keeps her eyes closed because she's thoughtful, yet she would open them to express herself fairly frequently.  And she was very expressive.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol ,why are you guys saying that Scheherazade was in love. They were friends not lovers


----------



## Kaido (Mar 25, 2013)

I claim this manga in the name of KOL YOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Roman (Mar 25, 2013)

Wesley said:


> When a character knows everything, is portrayed as being never wrong, and has god-like powers he deserves no sympathy.



No one actually believes he has god-like powers, and ever since the beginning it's been shown Aladdin's powers have limits. And even Aladdin can make mistakes. This very chapter showed that he wasn't right to hide what he knew from his friends. He's far from being a Gary Stu character like you think he is.



Wesley said:


> Earlier she said things like that had merit.  Those sort of contests built character, life and death struggles to draw strength upon to better confront the trials of the future.  She didn't personally like them, but it seemed that she endorsed them and the "savage feelings" generated as a result, probably because those feelings are never going to disappear and learning how to deal with them in a controlled manner is going to help when things do go out of control.



If someone really thinks things like slavery and death games "build character" they really shouldn't garner any respect. But that's hardly what she was saying. She merely accepted Reim for all that it was, good and bad. That in itself is a good thing, but she regrets not having made sure Reim wouldn't allow things that cause suffering to regular people not involved in struggles such as war.



Wesley said:


> What's more, Reim is facing bigger problems than slavery and death matches being a public venue.  They're still going to be confronted by Kou and they're soon going to be deprived of their high priestess's guidance.  Someone that they've relied upon for 200 years.  If she's going to leave any kind of legacy behind, social reform is not one of them...!



The fact they will be facing an enemy like Kou is in fact more of a reason to leave behind a legacy of social reform. In times of war, maintaining a peaceful society is more important than anything so that people do not forget how to live in peace. Else Reim will become not so different from Magnostadt and hunger for war at every turn.



Wesley said:


> Yunan's King's Candidate is Sinbad.  He can afford to sit in a hole doing nothing.



For one, we don't know if Sinbad is Yunan's king candidate (tho he likely may be). If he is, it's quite clear Yunan is deeply involved with Sindria's affairs.



Wesley said:


> You know Al Saren manipulates people into doing what they want?  When the shit hit the fan in Alma Toran, it wasn't Al Saren vs. Solomon.  It was Goi vs. Mages.  Rather than simply confronting and destroying Al Saren, wouldn't the best solution be to create a society where the people aren't so easily manipulated into committing mass suicide?



How do you know it was Goi vs Magicians in Alma Toran? Nothing even close to such has been mentioned by either Kouen or Aladdin.



Wesley said:


> She's another trashed female character in a shonen manga.  Just like Morgiana, tossed aside for being a useless girl.  She could have been more than a love struck girl, but at the end that's all she was made to be.



Well, for one, it wasn't even specified in this chapter that she loved her first king candidate. If so, what would be wrong with that? It was already indicated before she talked about her past that she had a foot in the grave.



Wesley said:


> And there was nothing detached about her.  Did you see her commanding those troops?  How she confronted Mogamett?  She was beautiful.  Her confidence, her disgust, her anger.  She keeps her eyes closed because she's thoughtful, yet she would open them to express herself fairly frequently.  And she was very expressive.



When it comes to fighting for Reim. When it comes to leading it is another matter.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Mar 25, 2013)

Kou empire is probably going to demand they both surrender or be forced to engage in an all out war with them.

Both Reim and Magnostadt would say fuck that.

Then Mogamett royally fucks up.

That's what I'd like to happen.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 25, 2013)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Kou empire is probably going to demand they both surrender or be forced to engage in an all out war with them.
> 
> Both Reim and Magnostadt would say fuck that.
> 
> ...



I doubt kou would be that stupid. Kou will be in some serious shit if they go against reim and magno alone.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 25, 2013)

Freedan said:


> No one actually believes he has god-like powers, and ever since the beginning it's been shown Aladdin's powers have limits. And even Aladdin can make mistakes. This very chapter showed that he wasn't right to hide what he knew from his friends. He's far from being a Gary Stu character like you think he is.



I'm sorry, washing away an entire army with a wall of sand and managing to avoid killing anyone in the process is god-like.  And that's not a flaw.  Not telling people about something out of consideration for them is not wrong.  Especially when they don't really need to know.  

I'm not ready to call him a stu yet, but he's dangerously close to being one.  When characters stop putting up any resistance to the MC, even contrary to their prior portrayal, he's moving into a realm where the whole story is warped around his very being.  Is he there yet?  No, but it is a spiral.  When it starts, it doesn't stop.



> If someone really thinks things like slavery and death games "build character" they really shouldn't garner any respect. But that's hardly what she was saying. She merely accepted Reim for all that it was, good and bad. That in itself is a good thing, but she regrets not having made sure Reim wouldn't allow things that cause suffering to regular people not involved in struggles such as war.



They do build character.  Are there alternatives?  Maybe, but no one in Reim had thought of any yet.  That's also part of her gig.  Let them sort it out for themselves, so they can have pride in the fact that they did.



> The fact they will be facing an enemy like Kou is in fact more of a reason to leave behind a legacy of social reform. In times of war, maintaining a peaceful society is more important than anything so that people do not forget how to live in peace. Else Reim will become not so different from Magnostadt and hunger for war at every turn.



My country is about to lose a very important person in it's heirarchy and is about to find itself confronted by an enemy that could quite possibly destroy it.  Clearly what I should do with my remaining time is open more soup kitchens.  Yeah, that's the ticket.  



> For one, we don't know if Sinbad is Yunan's king candidate (tho he likely may be). If he is, it's quite clear Yunan is deeply involved with Sindria's affairs.



It's not clear what Yunan has been doing.  He's a mystery.  I simply don't think it's coincidence that Yunan called Sinbad a miracle and that they met just days before Sinbad captured his first dungeon.



> How do you know it was Goi vs Magicians in Alma Toran? Nothing even close to such has been mentioned by either Kouen or Aladdin.



That's because it was flat out stated that's what happened.  I won't pinpoint where exactly it was mentioned, but the parallels between Magnostadt and Alma Toran is what really alarmed Aladdin in the first place.



> Well, for one, it wasn't even specified in this chapter that she loved her first king candidate. If so, what would be wrong with that? It was already indicated before she talked about her past that she had a foot in the grave.



The problem is you can love someone, but still have your own goals and ambitions.  If it's a girl in a manga though, they end up not having anything going for them other than a guy.  Their whole universe revolves around him.  She could have loved him and she could have seen Reim a mother would a child, but it shouldn't have been simply left at that at the end.  She should have said something like "I've done what I can, now it's up to Reim and my king candidates" but instead she said "I was wrong to love Reim and I should have focused on the world"

It's necessarily bad for a girl who is a child to think like this, but for a woman who has a nigh god-given mandate, who is very powerful, and has lived for several centuries to be boiled down to a mother/child relationship is insulting.



> When it comes to fighting for Reim. When it comes to leading it is another matter.



Oh, so because she probably didn't have hobos eating out of her hand, she's detached is she?



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Kou empire is probably going to demand they both surrender or be forced to engage in an all out war with them.



Reim's finished.  They won't ever do anything again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2013)

How is Reim finished? Scheherazade probably has a back up plan for whatever she is gone.. She loves her nation, no way she is going to leave such without any protection..


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2013)

yeah in the end it was goi vs magicians. it's in one of aladdin's dreams. he saw that the magicians did not cooperate with the rest of the world and from there the downfall began.

i still think she'll leave behind some sort of social reform or at least start them on that path and let them do trial and error in how to find a solution 

doing the hard work instead of the popular thing shows if she's truly a good leader


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 26, 2013)

Why did Sheherazade start the war again? To get his clone back?


----------



## Shinryu (Mar 26, 2013)

Uh why is Aladdin such a pussy jesus christ kid kill someone already this is a war I feel like im looking at Naruto again


----------



## Drakor (Mar 26, 2013)

Wesley said:


> My country is about to lose a very important person in it's heirarchy and is about to find itself confronted by an enemy that could quite possibly destroy it.  Clearly what I should do with my remaining time is open more soup kitchens.  Yeah, that's the ticket.


Soup Kitchens, or potential future allies for your nation and remembering the reason you were chosen as a magi? Don't forget a classic real life example such as Cleopatra literally getting in bed with the enemy for the good of her country and sweep it aside as a bad choice whilst ignoring the circumstances.

Reim can't overcome Magnostatd Barriers and shock troops since their resources were spent on the initial advance. The Fanalis they depended on as an elite squad are wrapped in fatigue, their trump card unable to move. Add in Alladin's interference, and a free "We can escape reperations" ticket via a peaceful conclusion between the two magi is suddenly the best option out of the war.



Wesley said:


> The problem is you can love someone, but still have your own goals and ambitions.  If it's a girl in a manga though, they end up not having anything going for them other than a guy.  Their whole universe revolves around him.  She could have loved him and she could have seen Reim a mother would a child, but it shouldn't have been simply left at that at the end.  She should have said something like "I've done what I can, now it's up to Reim and my king candidates" but instead she said "I was wrong to love Reim and I should have focused on the world"
> 
> It's necessarily bad for a girl who is a child to think like this, but for a woman who has a nigh god-given mandate, who is very powerful, and has lived for several centuries to be boiled down to a mother/child relationship is insulting.


I don't see why you specifically pointed her out as a woman "reduced to a mother/child relationship" when it was her own choice.  

Her goal and ambition was to continue improving the nation *they* built. It wasn't just her King Candidate but her own effort that went into the country as well. She forgot about her purpose and position as a Magi, selection of a King Candidate and helping their candidate become King. When her candidate died she should of chose another, thus forcing her to view the world at large and the best choice given its situation, similar to Yunan who traveled all over. In that sense even Judal is doing a better job, so what she said about treating 1 nation with her bias over her job is correct.

Edit:
Its pretty bad now that I think about it, Judal is actually doing the most out of all 4 Magi right now and he's a pawn of Al Sarmen


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 26, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Why did Sheherazade start the war again? To get his clone back?



Titus was merely a secondary objective.

She went to war to conquer magno in order to secure her empires boarder and get an upper hand on kou empire.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 26, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Soup Kitchens, or potential future allies for your nation and remembering the reason you were chosen as a magi? Don't forget a classic real life example such as Cleopatra literally getting in bed with the enemy for the good of her country and sweep it aside as a bad choice whilst ignoring the circumstances.



You're not making any sense.



> Reim can't overcome Magnostatd Barriers and shock troops since their resources were spent on the initial advance. The Fanalis they depended on as an elite squad are wrapped in fatigue, their trump card unable to move. Add in Alladin's interference, and a free "We can escape reperations" ticket via a peaceful conclusion between the two magi is suddenly the best option out of the war.



Reim was kicking Magnostadt's ass!  Why am I the only one that seems to realize that they were winning until Aladdin decided to play god?  And no, the one in the wrong here is and always has been Magnostadt!  They deserve to be killed to the last man woman and child for all of their bullshit.



> I don't see why you specifically pointed her out as a woman "reduced to a mother/child relationship" when it was her own choice.



Well, you just don't get what I said then.  Read it again.  If you still don't understand, I'll try to say it differently for you.  



Powerful Lord said:


> Why did Sheherazade start the war again? To get his clone back?



This isn't really the kind of manga you can not afford to pay attention.  You remember those pirates with the magic items?  Those came from Magnostadt and that was just one group.  Thieves were running around all over the place causing trouble for everyone.  What's more, Magnostadt had actually invaded all of it's neighbors, including Reim which is on the other side of an ocean.  You really have to go out of your way to be a dick to people if you're willing to travel across thousands of miles just to do it.

Honestly!  Just because they were on the defensive doesn't mean they weren't being assholes to everyone!  Magnostadt does not engage in diplomacy, it does not respect the safety and security of it's neighbors, it actively attacks all of it's neighbors.  The only reason why they shouldn't be a charred smudge on the map is because apparently they have a doomsday weapon!

Reim is done.  They lost the war, they're losing their leader, who doesn't care about them anymore and the main characters have no more business with that country anymore.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 26, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Uh why is Aladdin such a pussy jesus christ kid kill someone already this is a war I feel like im looking at Naruto again



Because he is "the Jesus Christ" of the magi-verse. He doesn't have to kill anybody if he can solve the conflict without having to. Also he is not fighting for magno nor for reim,so he doesn't have to kill anybody from neither side.

Can people have a clear mind before reading this manga? Also don't compare this manga with any of the HST,it's clearly much deeper.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 26, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Because he is "the Jesus Christ" of the magi-verse. He doesn't have to kill anybody if he can solve the conflict without having to. Also he is not fighting for magno nor for reim,so he doesn't have to kill anybody from neither side.
> *
> Can people have a clear mind before reading this manga? Also don't compare this manga with any of the HST,it's clearly much deeper*.



Remember when Naruto was in chapter 170? Its not as if the HST started brainless, and One Piece has showed deeper themes than Magi imo


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 26, 2013)

lol wesley is butt hurt about the chapter. 

Also the person leading Kou seems quite arrogant i would not be surprised if he thinks he can solo them both,


----------



## Wesley (Mar 27, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> lol wesley is butt hurt about the chapter.
> 
> Also the person leading Kou seems quite arrogant i would not be surprised if he thinks he can solo them both,



Arrogant?  He's blood thirsty and likes to braid Aladdin's hair.  Not much to go on.

And it is a stupid chapter.  Reim shouldn't retreat.  Back off to give Aladdin a chance maybe to sort things out, but who puts all their chips in one pile?  It's a national security issue, not mention the fact that Reim has already invested quite a bit in the campaign against Magnostadt (an investment that Aladdin personally annulled).  Oh, but he's a Magi, so it's okay to let him do whatever the hell he wants (play god).  He doesn't have to respect a country's right to defend itself.  He's the Chosen One.

All of the fight was taken out of  Scheherazade, not to mention all of her intelligence.  Even her personal motives and goals were thrown away.  Am I supposed to be sad she's going to die when she's effectively given up on living?  When her character is thrown out completely so Aladdin can have even more glory to himself?

This chapter...was a WASTE OF TIME.  All it did was reveal that Scheherazade is dead and that Aladdin is always right.  Honestly, at this point the only thing the war accomplished was reuniting Alibaba and Aladdin.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 27, 2013)

Wesley said:


> You're not making any sense.


"My country is about to lose a very important person in it's heirarchy and is about to find itself confronted by an enemy that could quite possibly destroy it. Clearly what I should do with my remaining time is open more soup kitchens. Yeah, that's the ticket."

I gave you an example of Cleopatra coming with a solution to stop the Egypt of her time from being raped by Rome. Scheherazade is willing to listen to Aladin's offer to end the war to halt Reim from losing more people, more resources, and eventually having their militia ripe for attack by Kou. How this doesn't make sense to you, I don't know.



Wesley said:


> Reim was kicking Magnostadt's ass!  Why am I the only one that seems to realize that they were winning until Aladdin decided to play god?  And no, the one in the wrong here is and always has been Magnostadt!  They deserve to be killed to the last man woman and child for all of their bullshit.


Reim was kicking their ass...? They were losing so many men before their infantry even got close to the first barrier. Magnostadt's infantry were  to Reim's because of their magic weaponry. Then you have their verses version of a  wiping out  of Reim.

Due to this culmination of them being slaughtered, the Fanalis  saving their infantry, and who knows what would of happened if Aladin didn't  the Magic WMD's supply to its ridiculous cache of ammo. Fanalis get electrocuted in the river, forced to expend their magoi on advancing to -just- destroy the second barrier... if Alladin hadn't intervened, this "" would of been constantly attacked by that magical nuke until Mu   into the fray hoping to end the war in under a minute.  So truly, do you think they were kicking their ass especially with Aladdin backing them?



Wesley said:


> Well, you just don't get what I said then.  Read it again.  If you still don't understand, I'll try to say it differently for you.


"It's necessarily bad for a girl who is a child to think like this, but for a woman who has a nigh god-given mandate, who is very powerful, and has lived for several centuries to be boiled down to a mother/child relationship is insulting."

I still don't see why her being a woman had any relavancy in your post, her choice was her own would you not wish to protect that which you build? She forgot the position she had in the world as a Magi, and chose to advance the kingdom of her deceased King Candidate instead of surveying the world for a new one. If she did view the world as clearly suggested in the chapter, she would see the impending doom like Yunan and Aladin alike.

Edit: Now that I think about it, why didn't that prince of Kou choose to rape Reim's defenseless city...surely they must have an information network to know they waged war and left with their elite


----------



## Wesley (Mar 27, 2013)

Drakor said:


> "My country is about to lose a very important person in it's heirarchy and is about to find itself confronted by an enemy that could quite possibly destroy it. Clearly what I should do with my remaining time is open more soup kitchens. Yeah, that's the ticket."
> 
> I gave you an example of Cleopatra coming with a solution to stop the Egypt of her time from being raped by Rome. Scheherazade is willing to listen to Aladin's offer to end the war to halt Reim from losing more people, more resources, and eventually having their militia ripe for attack by Kou. How this doesn't make sense to you, I don't know.



That comparison is completely retarded...because Reim isn't getting a damn thing out of this.  Aladdin isn't making any promises.  He doesn't have a plan.  All he did was spook them with a doomsday scenario.  He didn't say he'd kill Mogamett.  He didn't even say that the hatred of the mages could actually be addressed.  All he did...was reveal that Magnostadt is a powder keg.  

What's more, he has no plan for dealing with the inevitable confrontation between Kou and Reim.  That was completely ignored in their exchange.  And even if Aladdin does break Magnostadt's back, that only leaves them open to being conquered!  They'd be completely defenseless if Aladdin actually forced them to change their ways.

Aladdin bullshitted  her and she bought it!  She's an idiot.  Despite all prior appearances, she's an idiot!



> Reim was kicking their ass...?



Yes, they were.  You might have seen lots of Reim troops being killed, but there are ALOT of those guys.  Reim was able to advance and breach the first barrier without ANY magic tricks.  Just alot of spears. guts, and gunpowder.  And those spears were killing men and they were killing mages.

Reim has men to spare.  Magnostadt does not.



> "It's necessarily bad for a girl who is a child to think like this, but for a woman who has a nigh god-given mandate, who is very powerful, and has lived for several centuries to be boiled down to a mother/child relationship is insulting."
> 
> I still don't see why her being a woman had any relavancy in your post, her choice was her own would you not wish to protect that which you build? She forgot the position she had in the world as a Magi, and chose to advance the kingdom of her deceased King Candidate instead of surveying the world for a new one. If she did view the world as clearly suggested in the chapter, she would see the impending doom like Yunan and Aladin alike.



Okay, you don't get what I'm saying at all.  All that you just spouted?  I said it was bullshit.  It's a stupid development.  I presented some alternatives that would at least make Scheherazade not appear to be a complete idiot.  I understand PERFECTLY what happened.  You amongst others do not seem to understand what really happened and why it happened the way it did; she got killed off.  She'd served her purpose.  Just another fodder female character that has a strong presentation at the start being made into a retard just so the big damn hero can be the big damn hero without anyone arguing with them.



> Edit: Now that I think about it, why didn't that prince of Kou choose to rape Reim's defenseless city...surely they must have an information network to know they waged war and left with their elite



Reim didn't commit it's entire army to the war in Magnostadt.  I'd be surprised if what they launched amounted to even a 10th of their standing army (and they could even draft more I'm sure).  Reim is a HUGE empire with a very large military.

You know how Reim is based on Rome?  At it's peak, Rome had a military with as many as 400,000 men.  And Reim is alot bigger than they were.  Just the amount of territory they hold makes Rome look like a county.  To put things in perspective, Rome was based around one small sea.  Reim spans an entire continent.


----------



## steveht93 (Mar 27, 2013)

I wonder if scherazads death will lead to a "game of thrones" scenario? Something like that is already happening in the kou empire.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 27, 2013)

Wesley said:


> That comparison is completely retarded...because Reim isn't getting a damn thing out of this.  Aladdin isn't making any promises.  He doesn't have a plan.  All he did was spook them with a doomsday scenario.  He didn't say he'd kill Mogamett.  He didn't even say that the hatred of the mages could actually be addressed.  All he did...was reveal that Magnostadt is a powder keg.
> What's more, he has no plan for dealing with the inevitable confrontation between Kou and Reim.  That was completely ignored in their exchange.  And even if Aladdin does break Magnostadt's back, that only leaves them open to being conquered!  They'd be completely defenseless if Aladdin actually forced them to change their ways.
> 
> Aladdin bullshitted  her and she bought it!  She's an idiot.  Despite all prior appearances, she's an idiot!


How is the comparison retarded on that basis? Maybe you just don't know the history behind them for the comparison...I'll break it down

Marc Anthony: Wanted resources of Egypt for war with the invading Parthians. Rome began dominating Egypts neighboring territories
Scheherazade: Needs Magnostadt's resources and land for future fight against Kou, not to mention that the magic weapon smuggling has been an issue. Reim invades Magnostadt

Marc Anthony: We will stop this war so hear us out -> Offers a ceasefire -> They make an alliance
Aladdin: Lets stop this pointless war -> Mentions things Magi should know about, a ceasefire occurs  -> They talk about the true threat -> Kou is now coming

Do you understand now? Their situations are very similar in that they are enemies who whittled each other and need to make an alliance for another threat. For Anthony and Octavian it was Brutus allies, the Parthians. For Scheherazade, its Kou the only difference is unlike Octavian's side, Reim was losing and the ceasefire offer came from a 3rd party. 

Edit:  While I agree they didn't address the issue of Kou, that wasn't the point of their talk. The conversation was to talk about the world threat known as Al Sarmen, the group of people Scheherazade failed to attempt thwarting for the past 100+ years.  



Wesley said:


> Yes, they were.  You might have seen lots of Reim troops being killed, but there are ALOT of those guys.  Reim was able to advance and breach the first barrier without ANY magic tricks.  Just alot of spears. guts, and gunpowder.  And those spears were killing men and they were killing mages.
> 
> Reim has men to spare.  Magnostadt does not.


You must be trolling at this point...the entire chapter of 168 was dedicated to showing Reim wasn't as powerful as people thought in their verse. It was a case of quality vs quantity and the quality had the means to win a war of attrition to begin with.

Magnostadt used their mages as snipers while Reim couldn't even  past the first barrier while facing no real land opposition.  They were forced to use their powder kegs since they couldn't go forward and the very moment they did, they were once  halted but this time by Magnostadt infantry who were clearly superior. To make it worse, that magical  would of kept  them out if Aladdin or the Fanalis didn't intervene. 

So not only once did Reim fail to advance using up their only way of breaking the first barrier while incurring losses, but twice and in turn outright lost ground suffered even *more* losses. We all know the Fanalis entered killing fodder, acting arrogant and got their bloodlusted smirks  with the river attack, forcing desperation to sink in and Mu used Barbatos. I can just keep repasting links but I don't think you're going to concede to what irrefutably occurred in the manga anyway, even after knowing they lost their elite soldiers, the only ones who could of got past Magnostadt's infantry to begin with.

Scheherazade saw this and ordered a retreat, why can't you?


Wesley said:


> Okay, you don't get what I'm saying at all.  All that you just spouted?  I said it was bullshit.  It's a stupid development.  I presented some alternatives that would at least make Scheherazade not appear to be a complete idiot.  I understand PERFECTLY what happened.  You amongst others do not seem to understand what really happened and why it happened the way it did; she got killed off.  She'd served her purpose.  Just another fodder female character that has a strong presentation at the start being made into a retard just so the big damn hero can be the big damn hero without anyone arguing with them.


We know she was written off, it still doesn't change the fact prior to us learning she was dying that she wasted 100+ years not serving her role as a Magi until she got that wake up call by a Magi whose been doing his job for a mere 2 years and that bothers you. Its her *job* to survey the world and select the person who in her opinion can unite the world. She forsook that duty to the world for her own goals in protecting a single nation.

Think about it, if she actually did her job instead of playing "mother" to her so called independent nation, Al Sarmen wouldn't have gotten so far with their schemes. That was her failure, and that is why she said it was a mistake on her part. When you fail at your job, you take responsibility for it. Why this bothers you, is *still* beyond me just like many others you say are against you.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 27, 2013)

Drakor said:


> How is the comparison retarded on that basis? Maybe you just don't know the history behind them for the comparison...I'll break it down



I told you she didn't get anything out of the deal!  She didn't even talk directly with Mognastadt.  Just a Magi that acted in it's defense, but otherwise isn't officially affiliated with that country.  She should have raised hell and questioned Aladdin's ability to make any decisions or take any action whatsoever that would address Reim's concerns.  

Instead, she simply stopped caring about Reim after Aladdin told her Magi need to be concerned with the world (even though as I pointed out, a nation is better suited to influencing the world than a Magi).

What's more, you were comparing Cleo to Schera, not Mark Anothony.  You aren't keeping your story straight and are grasping at straws.



> Edit:  While I agree they didn't address the issue of Kou, that wasn't the point of their talk. The conversation was to talk about the world threat known as Al Sarmen, the group of people Scheherazade failed to attempt thwarting for the past 100+ years.



That's funny, considering when we were first introduced to her she mentioned the abnormalities in that country (Magnostadt).  You know when people mention abnormalities, they're really talking about Al Saren right?  Besides, those guys have always operated from the shadows and only recently have they gained the power to directly confront Magi...all thanks to Magnostadt.

Of course that was only when she was first introduced.  Back when she was a real leader and had a brain.



> You must be trolling at this point...the entire chapter of 168 was dedicated to showing Reim wasn't as powerful as people thought in their verse. It was a case of quality vs quantity and the quality had the means to win a war of attrition to begin with.



You must be an idiot if you don't consider the Fanalist Corps to be somehow a part of Reim.  That mecha was a chew toy for them and that was the only reason why Reim couldn't advance.  Even Magnostadt's best magicians had to fall back every now and again because their magoi ran out due to the sheer number of troops.



> Scheherazade saw this and ordered a retreat, why can't you?



Even after the hatchet job done to her character, she didn't go so far as to say that Reim couldn't win.



> We know she was written off, it still doesn't change the fact prior to us learning she was dying that she wasted 100+ years not serving her role as a Magi until she got that wake up call by a Magi whose been doing his job for a mere 2 years and that bothers you. Its her *job* to survey the world and select the person who in her opinion can unite the world. She forsook that duty to the world for her own goals in protecting a single nation.



My point is it's completely feasible for someone that wants to conquer the world to use a country to do it.  She could have planned on Reim's influence expanding indirectly around the world until everything more or less fell in line with it.  Cultural and economic hegemony without fighting a single war.



> Think about it, if she actually did her job instead of playing "mother" to her so called independent nation, Al Sarmen wouldn't have gotten so far with their schemes. That was her failure, and that is why she said it was a mistake on her part. When you fail at your job, you take responsibility for it. Why this bothers you, is *still* beyond me just like many others you say are against you.



You know she's been planning on a confrontation between Kou which is ruled by Al Sarem and Reim?  You know how she's had her clones running around the world investigating abnormalities?


----------



## Shinryu (Mar 27, 2013)

So Solomon can create an entire planet makes you wonder how he isnt immortal
And the Alma Toran was another planet not just a landmass
That makes the dark spot a planet buster since it did destroy the original world
Aw Sche has to die soon and I will miss Titus
Looks like Gyokuen is getting cocky since  Kou sent messages to both Magnoshutat and Reim


----------



## Drakor (Mar 27, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I told you she didn't get anything out of the deal!  She didn't even talk directly with Mognastadt.  Just a Magi that acted in it's defense, but otherwise isn't officially affiliated with that country.  She should have raised hell and questioned Aladdin's ability to make any decisions or take any action whatsoever that would address Reim's concerns.
> 
> Instead, she simply stopped caring about Reim after Aladdin told her Magi need to be concerned with the world (even though as I pointed out, a nation is better suited to influencing the world than a Magi).


You keep mentioning a deal, she chose to retreat her forces and asked for a discussion with Aladdin. She didn't ask for war reparations since she wanted Aladdin's information on what he knew. So her benefit as what most of us see, is not wasting resources trying to pursue a war she has no chance of winning, along with learning of Al Thamen.



Wesley said:


> What's more, you were comparing Cleo to Schera, not Mark Anothony.  You aren't keeping your story straight and are grasping at straws.


I wasn't aware some people didn't know such a common tale from early ancient history and briefly informed you of the back story of what went on, so please don't tell me I'm grasping straws due to your lack of knowledge on it. Cleopatra just like Scheherazade ruled a nation, were being invaded, and had waged war. The difference is Egypt agreed to a ceasefire and allied with Rome which lead to the defeat of the Parthians.

So far Scheherazade is at the discussion after the ceasefire, and is willing to end the war since she learned what she wanted. So with Kouha Ren stating he'll , along with his  behind him heading to Magnostadt before the letters even were sent, its only logical that they work together to prevent invasion. Hence the point of me originally mentioning Cleopatra as their nations parallel the story but in a unique way. I hope you can see this by now. 


Wesley said:


> That's funny, considering when we were first introduced to her she mentioned the abnormalities in that country (Magnostadt).  You know when people mention abnormalities, they're really talking about Al Saren right?  Besides, those guys have always operated from the shadows and only recently have they gained the power to directly confront Magi...all thanks to Magnostadt.
> 
> Of course that was only when she was first introduced.  Back when she was a real leader and had a brain.


She wasn't aware of Mogamett working with someone from Al Thamen to create Black Djinn, all she knew is that Magnostadt advances in magic made it a  and that magic tools were being smuggled into their territory. A lot of countries are unaware of the groups threat and their foothold in Kou, much less their actual name. 



Wesley said:


> You must be an idiot if you don't consider the Fanalist Corps to be somehow a part of Reim.  That mecha was a chew toy for them and that was the only reason why Reim couldn't advance.  Even Magnostadt's best magicians had to fall back every now and again because their magoi ran out due to the sheer number of troops.


I never once said the Fanalis Corps weren't a part of Reim, so that was completely random. The magical WMD wasn't a "chew toy" because it was a contingency made for preventing the enemy armies advance while wiping out a large number of them. Reim's infantry was already shown to be absurdly inferior to Magnostadt's due to their choice of weaponry. The Fanalis were Reim's only chance of winning until they got sent down a river, electrocuted, and exhausted their magoi. 



Wesley said:


> My point is it's completely feasible for someone that wants to conquer the world to use a country to do it.  She could have planned on Reim's influence expanding indirectly around the world until everything more or less fell in line with it.  Cultural and economic hegemony without fighting a single war.


Conquer the world...seeing as they had such struggle trying to invade Magnostadt before Aladdin interfered, and are also losing their borders to said country. Not to mention the fact they have yet to attack Kou, lets try to look at it your way through commerce. 

-Kou is making their currency #1, how can they be influenced by Reim when they're essentially making every conquered nation under their banner dependent upon Kou economy wise? They also have been receiving supplies and soldiers from said nations. I don't believe they would trade with a nation they're planning to invade seeing as their mentality is submit or die. 

-Magnostadt is an independent country that has no need for trading with other nations, instead they would just further trade their research on Black Rukh and advances on magic tools with Al Thamen. In fact, its Al Thamen that made Magnostadt so reknown while spreading their magic tools across countries to criminals.

Both of these countires have impacted Reim far more than vice versa, so how can she passively influence them...? 



Wesley said:


> You know she's been planning on a confrontation between Kou which is ruled by Al Sarem and Reim?  You know how she's had her clones running around the world investigating abnormalities?


I'm quite aware of this, and even her captain  about it as well, even saying it was a good  to seize the country. The only reason Magnostadt was "abnormal" to her was due to the quantity of magic tools they possessed. We all learned they progressed and created most of these tools with their own knowledge while trading with Al Thamen.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 28, 2013)

Drakor said:


> You keep mentioning a deal, she chose to retreat her forces and asked for a discussion with Aladdin. She didn't ask for war reparations since she wanted Aladdin's information on what he knew. So her benefit as what most of us see, is not wasting resources trying to pursue a war she has no chance of winning, along with learning of Al Thamen.



She didn't say Reim couldn't win the war and obviously they could have.  You are being argumentative and refuse to that though.  Really, the only reason they did back off is because they were afraid of a doomsday scenario, but to simply leave it at that when ever reason for the war was still evident is stupid.  What's more, she put all her trust into Aladdin when not more than 10 chapters ago she said Reim would find it's own way.  Where did that pride go?



> I wasn't aware some people didn't know such a common tale from early ancient history and briefly informed you of the back story of what went on, so please don't tell me I'm grasping straws due to your lack of knowledge on it. Cleopatra just like Scheherazade ruled a nation, were being invaded, and had waged war. The difference is Egypt agreed to a ceasefire and allied with Rome which lead to the defeat of the Parthians.
> 
> So far Scheherazade is at the discussion after the ceasefire, and is willing to end the war since she learned what she wanted. So with Kouha Ren stating he'll , along with his  behind him heading to Magnostadt before the letters even were sent, its only logical that they work together to prevent invasion. Hence the point of me originally mentioning Cleopatra as their nations parallel the story but in a unique way. I hope you can see this by now.



Except there is no Mark Anthony or Cleopatra in this scenario.  You are being dumb and you should feel dumb.



> She wasn't aware of Mogamett working with someone from Al Thamen to create Black Djinn, all she knew is that Magnostadt advances in magic made it a  and that magic tools were being smuggled into their territory. A lot of countries are unaware of the groups threat and their foothold in Kou, much less their actual name.



She knew it was acting odd which is why she sent an operative to find out what was going on.



> I never once said the Fanalis Corps weren't a part of Reim, so that was completely random. The magical WMD wasn't a "chew toy" because it was a contingency made for preventing the enemy armies advance while wiping out a large number of them. Reim's infantry was already shown to be absurdly inferior to Magnostadt's due to their choice of weaponry. The Fanalis were Reim's only chance of winning until they got sent down a river, electrocuted, and exhausted their magoi.



You know the real kicker about Magic Items; you run out of Magoi pretty fast using them.  Those fire lances you linked?  Those guys wouldn't have lasted very long before they fell over from exhaustion.  Probably not even a few minutes.

And you're stupid.  You are so stupid.  Five!  FIVE Corps members were enough to decimate Magnostadt's mages and breach the 2nd barrier.  Why didn't they succeed?  Fucking Aladdin.  What's more, Mu almost won the war single handedly.  Why didn't he?  Fucking Alibaba coming out of nowhere.  



> Conquer the world...seeing as they had such struggle trying to invade Magnostadt before Aladdin interfered, and are also losing their borders to said country. Not to mention the fact they have yet to attack Kou, lets try to look at it your way through commerce.



They didn't lose anything to Magnostadt.  They were being attacked by and harassed by them, but that's like a fly on the butt of a horse.  And the army they sent to deal with that country was the tail of said horse. 



> -Kou is making their currency #1, how can they be influenced by Reim when they're essentially making every conquered nation under their banner dependent upon Kou economy wise? They also have been receiving supplies and soldiers from said nations. I don't believe they would trade with a nation they're planning to invade seeing as their mentality is submit or die.



Kou is a new country and is playing dirty.  It's tactics and policies aren't the foundation for a stable country, let alone a world.  If Reim presents a better and viable alternative, countries will look to them for leadership over Kou.  Really though, I wasn't saying that's how Reim would act.  I merely said it was a way they could act.



> -Magnostadt is an independent country that has no need for trading with other nations, instead they would just further trade their research on Black Rukh and advances on magic tools with Al Thamen. In fact, its Al Thamen that made Magnostadt so reknown while spreading their magic tools across countries to criminals.
> 
> Both of these countires have impacted Reim far more than vice versa, so how can she passively influence them...?



Magnostadt is not a viable country.  When you put 2/3rds of your population into a hole in the ground and they can't produce viable offspring (all of the children born in that hole die within a decade), you're looking at the end of your country.



> I'm quite aware of this, and even her captain  about it as well, even saying it was a good  to seize the country. The only reason Magnostadt was "abnormal" to her was due to the quantity of magic tools they possessed. We all learned they progressed and created most of these tools with their own knowledge while trading with Al Thamen.



"Abnormality" is not a term used lightly in this manga.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I wonder if scherazads death will lead to a "game of thrones" scenario? Something like that is already happening in the kou empire.


 can you elaborate a little bit more? I watch the show, I want to know what do you mean by it..



Shinryu said:


> So Solomon can create an entire planet makes you wonder how he isnt immortal
> And the Alma Toran was another planet not just a landmass
> That makes the dark spot a planet buster since it did destroy the original world
> Aw Sche has to die soon and I will miss Titus
> Looks like Gyokuen is getting cocky since  Kou sent messages to both Magnoshutat and Reim


----------



## Drakor (Mar 28, 2013)

Wesley said:


> She didn't say Reim couldn't win the war and obviously they could have.  You are being argumentative and refuse to that though.  Really, the only reason they did back off is because they were afraid of a doomsday scenario, but to simply leave it at that when ever reason for the war was still evident is stupid.  What's more, she put all her trust into Aladdin when not more than 10 chapters ago she said Reim would find it's own way.  Where did that pride go?


How can they win the war when their Fanalis are too fatigued and too worn out to continue fighting? They were the only decisive difference and are out of commission. Scheherazade knew it was fruitless, hence why she ordered a retreat before Aladdin even made mention of what Yunan warned her of. Even if they somehow managed to get to the first barrier they'll just get sent back over and over again by Aladdin.

Holding a talk about Al Thamen and the matching story with Yunan would make her want to re-adjust her plans. I doubt she's going to fully tell them that 




Wesley said:


> Except there is no Mark Anthony or Cleopatra in this scenario.  You are being dumb and you should feel dumb.


After so many comparisons and explanations, even with war going to a similar path...you still say this... Maybe I should listen to some of the people who rep'd me and stop responding to you. 



Wesley said:


> She knew it was acting odd which is why she sent an operative to find out what was going on.


All she knew was that their magic tool supply and quality increased significantly at the time, hence the purpose of Titus whom she tried to reclaim. Now that Aladdin cleared the air and informed her, she doesn't need Titus anymore. Though stating the obvious on this particular matter doesn't change anything. 



Wesley said:


> You know the real kicker about Magic Items; you run out of Magoi pretty fast using them.  Those fire lances you linked?  Those guys wouldn't have lasted very long before they fell over from exhaustion.  Probably not even a few minutes.
> 
> And you're stupid.  You are so stupid.  Five!  FIVE Corps members were enough to decimate Magnostadt's mages and breach the 2nd barrier.  Why didn't they succeed?  Fucking Aladdin.  What's more, Mu almost won the war single handedly.  Why didn't he?  Fucking Alibaba coming out of nowhere.


A few minutes, verse the seconds in which they could slay multiple enemy infantry and still fight normally while switching with the more fresh units  them. In a war of attrition they would of outlasted them, both parties knew and accepted this especially after Aladdin intervened.

You call me stupid yet constantly fail to comprehend the simple fact the Fanalis can't continue combat, thus they can't win the war for Reim any longer. They were  a part of her  for the invasion. The moment their numbers were reduced, and the main ones exhausted of their magoi, it was time to run away and she promptly did that.

""
""

I guess those two pages robbed your will to accept what's going on. So the real reason you're being stubborn is due to your hate of Magnostadt not being crushed to the ground, not Scheherazade being sacrificed for the plot? Like it or not, Aladdin was a legitimate part of the war and was doing his job. Blame Mu for allowing a guest with royal decree from another nation to tag along to a war.  



Wesley said:


> They didn't lose anything to Magnostadt.  They were being attacked by and harassed by them, but that's like a fly on the butt of a horse.  And the army they sent to deal with that country was the tail of said horse.






Wesley said:


> Kou is a new country and is playing dirty.  It's tactics and policies aren't the foundation for a stable country, let alone a world.  If Reim presents a better and viable alternative, countries will look to them for leadership over Kou.  Really though, I wasn't saying that's how Reim would act.  I merely said it was a way they could act.


Imperial China's dynasties like the West and Eastern Han lasted for nearly 200 years, the longest being the Northern Dynasty for 169 years and Southern for 273 but I agree, it isn't a stable foundation. However it still doesn't change the fact they already conquered what could be considered a third of their world and have every intention of expanding further. 



Wesley said:


> Magnostadt is not a viable country.  When you put 2/3rds of your population into a hole in the ground and they can't produce viable offspring (all of the children born in that hole die within a decade), you're looking at the end of your country.


They're still considered a country, much like how Vatican City or Tuvalu is despite their low population and size. Only difference is that about only 103k are considered members of society, the rest are a dark secret hidden from the world.

Edit: 


Wesley said:


> "Abnormality" is not a term used lightly in this manga.


They cut connections ages ago and produced all of those tools on their own,so I suppose it could be considered it was used lightly.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 28, 2013)

Drakor said:


> How can they win the war when their Fanalis are too fatigued and too worn out to continue fighting? They were the only decisive difference and are out of commission. Scheherazade knew it was fruitless, hence why she ordered a retreat before Aladdin even made mention of what Yunan warned her of. Even if they somehow managed to get to the first barrier they'll just get sent back over and over again by Aladdin.



They'll get better!  It's a war.  There's no time limit.



> Holding a talk about Al Thamen and the matching story with Yunan would make her want to re-adjust her plans. I doubt she's going to fully tell them that



And as a result, she completely abandoned Reim and it's interests.  She's a traitor.  Guess the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.  I hope the crew mutinies and strings her up on the main mast 



> After so many comparisons and explanations, even with war going to a similar path...you still say this... Maybe I should listen to some of the people who rep'd me and stop responding to you.



Your analogy sucks.  All you're doing is saying they both fought a war and there are leaders in both wars.  The situation is completely different.  The leaders are completely different.  Making some vague historical reference in an attempt to make yourself look smart doesn't work if the parallels are superficial at best.



> All she knew was that their magic tool supply and quality increased significantly at the time, hence the purpose of Titus whom she tried to reclaim. Now that Aladdin cleared the air and informed her, she doesn't need Titus anymore. Though stating the obvious on this particular matter doesn't change anything.



She also knew the country was sowing chaos and destruction to every land it touched. 



> A few minutes, verse the seconds in which they could slay multiple enemy infantry and still fight normally while switching with the more fresh units  them. In a war of attrition they would of outlasted them, both parties knew and accepted this especially after Aladdin intervened.



The one with an attrition problem is Magnostadt (Guts and Glory >>> Magoi) and Aladdin isn't invincible.  Or did you fail to notice that he almost died when Mu gave him some extra special attention?



> You call me stupid yet constantly fail to comprehend the simple fact the Fanalis can't continue combat, thus they can't win the war for Reim any longer. They were  a part of her  for the invasion. The moment their numbers were reduced, and the main ones exhausted of their magoi, it was time to run away and she promptly did that.



And you seem to think that war has a time limit.  



> I guess those two pages robbed your will to accept what's going on. So the real reason you're being stubborn is due to your hate of Magnostadt not being crushed to the ground, not Scheherazade being sacrificed for the plot? Like it or not, Aladdin was a legitimate part of the war and was doing his job. Blame Mu for allowing a guest with royal decree from another nation to tag along to a war.



My problem is that Magnostadt still needs to be crushed, because that country is still a problem.  The reasons for the war are still evident.  Yet she gave up completely for no reason.  She gave up on Reim's cause, she gave up on it's future, all because Aladdin talked down to her.  If I thought she still cared about anything, I'd want her to suffer as much as humanly possible before dying for that bullshit.

What's more, the author's bias is showing.  Her inability to write has made a 3rd of her world into a bunch of slobbering morons.  All so Aladdin can play god.  I mean, really, who puts a war into their story only so she can reunite two characters?  She treated the whole affair as a mere action sequence, despite the fact that she put forward so much effort developing the background behind the war.  Who does that!?



> They're still considered a country, much like how Vatican City or Tuvalu is despite their low population and size. Only difference is that about only 103k are considered members of society, the rest are a dark secret hidden from the world.



You really don't get it.  Those 200k in the hole are what keeps Magnostadt RUNNING.  They're a power source that is drying up little by little every year and the only way to replenish it is to conquer more lands and force more people down into it.  If such a practice expanded to the entire world, it'd collapse quickly.



Drakor said:


> They cut connections ages ago and produced all of those tools on their own,so I suppose it could be considered it was used lightly.



The point being that you claimed she completely ignored Al Sarem when that's obviously not the case.  Even Aladdin suspected a connection until Mogamett flat out told him that they only had ties in the past.  And it doesn't matter if there's a connection or not.  Magnostadt has conducted itself in a matter that appeals to Al Sarem's goals, which makes them "abnormal".


----------



## Drakor (Mar 28, 2013)

Since this discussion is taking up the page and might be an eyesore, I'll just put it in spoilers for now.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Wesley said:


> They'll get better!  It's a war.  There's no time limit.


You kept making it sound as if they would make a comeback right now, however it looks like this war will have the target shifted to Kou. 



Wesley said:


> Your analogy sucks.  All you're doing is saying they both fought a war and there are leaders in both wars.  The situation is completely different.  The leaders are completely different.  Making some vague historical reference in an attempt to make yourself look smart doesn't work if the parallels are superficial at best.


If I was attempting to "look smart" I would of used a better example, but since the story of Cleopatra and how the Parthian war played out is very similar to Magnostadt, Reim and Kou's situation, I chose to use it. The fact that both Marc Anthony and Schezherazade had the *same* reason for their invasion, as well as gave the *same* opportunity to prevent war by telling the enemy to "submit and becoming an underling of their nation who won't be treated badly" means it isn't a poor analogy. The only difference is unlike Rome, Reim failed and had to retreat as I already said. In fact, didn't you compare Reim to Rome?

Anyway Scheherazade shifted to being in Cleopatra's position, defeated and left with little options, currently in negotiation with her army for an end to the war while Kou is looming over them. If this ends in an alliance between the Magnostadt and Reim vs Kou, it'll no longer be a similar example for the analogy, but the exact same events. Though it won't surprise me if you claimed two examples following the same path to be completely and utterly different by now. 



Wesley said:


> She also knew the country was sowing chaos and destruction to every land it touched.


No, she only knew it was odd they had such an influx of magic tools, that they were slowly invading Reim, and a speculation without evidence that they smuggled magical tools into Reim. Hence the point of her saying "so you heard that story as well" to Mu and later tasking Titus to inquire about any  threat. That by itself is proof she had  knowledge and only ... which is only reinforced by her directly questioning Aladdin.



Wesley said:


> The one with an attrition problem is Magnostadt (Guts and Glory >>> Magoi) and Aladdin isn't invincible.  Or did you fail to notice that he almost died when Mu gave him some extra special attention?


They don't have any attrition problem for the war because Aladdin didn't die, and since the Fanalis ran out of magoi he could of waved his wand and sent them back to the ocean where their ships are. Which I'm pretty sure is the reason why Scheherazade ordered the retreat, since it'd be pointless to continue, no?

But to answer your question, I didn't fail to see it. Reim's ultimate spear was used to display our grandiose *hero* Alibaba's dynamic entry, and to display his ability to  Mu's Metal Vessel should he try his ultimate attack with him around. . 



Wesley said:


> And you seem to think that war has a time limit.


And you seem to think Scheherazade is going to pursue continuing the war anytime soon, especially when it is a good time for an invasion by Kou. Oh look, Kouha Ren is on his way and already tossed them a letter while she is talking to her army about backing down. 



Wesley said:


> My problem is that Magnostadt still needs to be crushed, because that country is still a problem.  The reasons for the war are still evident.  Yet she gave up completely for no reason.  She gave up on Reim's cause, she gave up on it's future, all because Aladdin talked down to her.  If I thought she still cared about anything, I'd want her to suffer as much as humanly possible before dying for that bullshit.
> 
> What's more, the author's bias is showing.  Her inability to write has made a 3rd of her world into a bunch of slobbering morons.  All so Aladdin can play god.  I mean, really, who puts a war into their story only so she can reunite two characters?  She treated the whole affair as a mere action sequence, despite the fact that she put forward so much effort developing the background behind the war.  Who does that!?


The only real reason they had for the war was

Needing it as a province or ally against Kou
Having them stop invading their territory
Confirmation that magic tools were smuggled into their lands
Retrieving Titus from them 
Aladdin didn't just talk her down, but reminded Scheherazade of what her *true job* in the world is. While she has admitted she shouldn't have devoted so much to Reim, despite what you think she attempted making Reim an . So I'm sure the author believes in the event she makes Scheherazade unable to take care of them, that they'll be fine. The reason for Reim waging war won't be an issue the moment they get over their differences and make an alliance with Magnostadt. 



Wesley said:


> You really don't get it.  Those 200k in the hole are what keeps Magnostadt RUNNING.  They're a power source that is drying up little by little every year and the only way to replenish it is to conquer more lands and force more people down into it.  If such a practice expanded to the entire world, it'd collapse quickly.


What does how their country function have to do with what I said to your response? You said they're not a viable country yet they have been for over a decade. You made the initial claim that Reim could of influenced other countries with their culture passively over time. I showed that they would have no effect on Kou, nor Magnostadt. 

I'll humor that response though, while I agree its inhumane you need to stop being biased toward Magnostadt and quit ignoring manga facts which can be manipulated to solve their impending predicament. They have a readily available solution of relieving other countries of "" citizens in exchange for their magic tools. I'm quite positive introducing "excess citizens" to the  of the 5th district wouldn't be hard at all. Not only that, but they do  of their magoi supply and constantly are making improved magical tools which use less magoi.

I doubt they will crumble upon themselves at the rate they're going. I wouldn't even put it past Mogamett to begin plans of breeding stronger goi using the 80k above the 5th District. Last but not least, don't forget that they became such a powerful country in the span of but 10 years.



Wesley said:


> The point being that you claimed she completely ignored Al Sarem when that's obviously not the case.  Even Aladdin suspected a connection until Mogamett flat out told him that they only had ties in the past.  And it doesn't matter if there's a connection or not.  Magnostadt has conducted itself in a matter that appeals to Al Sarem's goals, which makes them "abnormal".


I don't know if you're doing this on purpose, but I never said she ignored Al Thamen. What I said is that she wasn't performing her duties as a Magi and surveying the world to make changes and thwart them. She was aware of their existance but never interferred.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 28, 2013)

Drakor said:


> You kept making it sound as if they would make a comeback right now, however it looks like this war will have the target shifted to Kou.



They could have.



> If I was attempting to "look smart" I would of used a better example, but since the story of Cleopatra and how the Parthian war played out is very similar to Magnostadt, Reim and Kou's situation, I chose to use it. The fact that both Marc Anthony and Schezherazade had the *same* reason for their invasion, as well as gave the *same* opportunity to prevent war by telling the enemy to "submit and becoming an underling of their nation who won't be treated badly" means it isn't a poor analogy. The only difference is unlike Rome, Reim failed and had to retreat as I already said. In fact, didn't you compare Reim to Rome?



I compared Reim to Rome because Reim is Rome by a different name.  

And no, it's not apt.  Magnostadt is not a neutral country.  They're antagonistic and dangerous.  Even if Kou weren't an issue, they're a problem in of themselves.  And Aladdin didn't even mention any of that shit.  She should have put HIM on the spot, not the other way around.  He's the one assuming responsibility for Magnostadt, that country is the one in the wrong, and he didn't make any promises to change things, let alone how he would.

Why the hell should Reim back off if their grievances and concerns are not going to be addressed?  



> Anyway Scheherazade has shifted to being in Cleopatra's position, defeated, left with little options and is currently in negotiation with her army for an end to the war while Kou is looming over them. If this ends in an alliance between the Magnostadt and Reim vs Kou, it'll no longer be a similar example for the analogy, but the exact same events. Though it won't surprise me if you claimed two examples following the same path to be completely and utterly different by now



Except there was no such exchange.  All she did was talk with Aladdin who told her she sucked and to get out of town...and she did.  Aladdin isn't a leader in Magnostadt.  He's just a foreign student.  He has no authority and he didn't promise her anything.  He didn't even say he would protect Reim from Kou and Magnostadt.  And even if he did, the fact is Kou wouldn't pull their punches like Reim did.  Why place any confidence in him, especially when he's shown an unwillingness to kill anyone?



> No, she only knew it was odd they had such an influx of magic tools, that they were slowly invading Reim, and a  without evidence that they smuggled magical tools into Reim. Hence the point of her saying "so you heard that story as well" to Mu and later tasking Titus to inquire about any  threat. That by itself is proof she had  knowledge and only speculations... which is only reinforced by her directly questioning Aladdin.



Giving weapons to thieves and pirates and attacking all of your neighbors is sowing chaos and destruction.  They were also isolationists and didn't engage in diplomacy.  Normal countries don't do that.  They were a unique threat, one which needed to be explored.



> They don't have any attrition problem for the war because Aladdin didn't die, and since the Fanalis ran out of magoi he could of waved his wand and sent them back to the ocean where their ships are. Which I'm pretty sure is the reason why Scheherazade ordered the retreat, since it'd be pointless to continue, no?



You mean the wand that Mu destroyed?  And tactical retreats are fine, even strategic ones.  However, what happened was that Reim lost the war.  They have nothing to show for their effort except alot of dead bodies.  And it's all Aladdin's fault and he's not going to do anything to make up for it.  



> But to answer your question, I didn't fail to see it. Reim's ultimate spear was used to display our grandiose *hero* Alibaba's dynamic entry, and to display his ability to  Mu's Metal Vessel should he try his ultimate attack with him around. .



Yeah, great.  Go Cassim.  You're a hero to us all.  



> And you seem to think Scheherazade is going to pursue continuing the war anytime soon, especially when it is a good time for an invasion by Kou. Oh look, Kouha Ren is on his way and already tossed them a letter while she is talking to her army about backing down.



It'd be the best time to reinforce and attack again.  They're fighting for Magnostadt so that Kou doesn't take it for themselves, steal it's secrets, and use it's land as a launch point of Reim.  She's basically letting them have it.



> The only real reason they had for the war was
> 
> Needing it as a province or ally against Kou
> Having them stop invading their territory
> ...







> Aladdin didn't just talk her down, but reminded Scheherazade of what her *true job* in the world is.



And a country can serve as a fine vessel for accomplishing that mission.  That's something that's been alluded to before in the manga, a country as a vessel, why is that wrong all of a sudden?  Especially when we're talking about kings.  What is a king without a country?  A king's candidate is not just a pal you go on adventures with.  Ultimately they're a leader of nations.



> So I'm sure the author believes in the event she makes Scheherazade unable to take care of them, that they'll be fine. The reason for Reim waging war won't be an issue the moment they get over their differences and make an alliance with Magnostadt.



There is ZERO reason to believe that an alliance like that is even on the table.  Aladdin didn't allude to that, Scheherazade didn't ask for one.  All Reim did was quietly back off because they were afraid the world would end if they didn't.  And Aladdin assured them that he'd do something about that, but assuming he succeeded and didn't blow up the world himself, that would basically reset things to square one.

Magnostadt would still be a country hostile to it's neighbors and it could still be used as a base from Kou could invade Reim.



> What does how their country function have to do with what I said to your response? You said they're not a viable country yet they have been for over a decade. You made the initial claim that Reim could of influenced other countries with their culture passively over time. I showed that they would have no effect on Kou, nor Magnostadt.



I'm thinking in terms of centuries.  The long game.  Magnostadt would fold after a few generations with their evident levels of corruption.  They really need to conquer other lands in order to sustain themselves.  At least slave based societies can continue to exist since slaves will reliably replenish themselves.

Kou might stand the test of time, but not if they keep cutting themselves in a bid to take over other countries.  If their currency isn't stable, people won't use it.  

Regardless, I'm making a point that one approach to world domination, an approach that Scheherazade could have been using if she hadn't been lobotomized this last chapter, is economic and cultural hegemony.  This doesn't discount being able to conduct wars, because such antagonistic countries do exist and they must be crushed.

It could have been a strategy she was using by focusing on Reim, nurturing it's long term development to better lead the world, allowing it to serve as an example, a beacon even.  But Reim has now served it's purpose in reuniting Alibaba and Aladdin and as a target for their new abilities.  Reim can now go straight to hell for all the author cares.

Honestly, after the Balbahd arc, I would never have thought that the author would so casually disregard a country's stakes in a conflict.  I thought she was smarter than this, but it's a shonen manga and it's power levels have gone off the deep end.



> I'll humor that response though, while I agree its inhumane you need to stop being biased toward Magnostadt and quit ignoring manga facts which can be manipulated to solve their impending predicament. They have a readily available solution of relieving other countries of "" citizens in exchange for their magic tools. I'm quite positive introducing "excess citizens" to the  of the 5th district wouldn't be hard at all. Not only that, but they do  of their magoi supply and constantly are making improved magical tools which use less magoi.



You don't get it at all.  If a people don't have children, there is no future for that people.  Without people, there is no country.  That's the position Magnostadt's placed itself in; it's sacrificed it's future for power.  It's a house of cards.  

Even in the slums there are families.  There's a new generation.  In Magnostadt's gilded cage there won't be a next generation.



> I doubt they will crumble upon themselves at the rate they're going. I wouldn't even put it past Mogamett to begin plans of breeding stronger goi. Last but not least, don't forget that they became such a powerful country in the span of but 10 years.



Even if something like that could work, breeding programs take generations to implement and produce results.  Meanwhile, Magnostadt needs the people in the 5th level to remain there to continue support of it's development and defense.



> I don't know if you're doing this on purpose, but I never said she ignored Al Thamen. What I said is that she wasn't performing her duties as a Magi and surveying the world to make changes and thwart them. She was aware of their existance but never interferred.



And not doing anything is the same as ignoring them.  Except she did do something.  She sent Titus to Magnostadt to investigate them and there's been other children in the past that performed the same role.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Wesley said:


> They could have.


Please, enlighten me on how they could of made a comeback when all Mu, Rohroh, and other Fanalis were out of comission, and every time their infantry tried to attack they would be sent back to start, wasting all their stamina in the run it takes to get there.




Wesley said:


> I compared Reim to Rome because Reim is Rome by a different name.
> 
> And no, it's not apt.  Magnostadt is not a neutral country.  They're antagonistic and dangerous.  Even if Kou weren't an issue, they're a problem in of themselves.  And Aladdin didn't even mention any of that shit.  She should have put HIM on the spot, not the other way around.  He's the one assuming responsibility for Magnostadt, that country is the one in the wrong, and he didn't make any promises to change things, let alone how he would.
> 
> Why the hell should Reim back off if their grievances and concerns are not going to be addressed?


Aladdin didn't have to mention anything about Reim, he just wanted the war to end to prevent an apocalyptic situation. After her army was thoroughly beat down and their prideful arrogance wilted like a flower, she retreated and asked for an audience to hear him out.

If she wants terms and conditions, they'll have to discuss that over an end of war treaty with Magnostadt. However, usually its the winner of a war that gets recompense, not the losers.



Wesley said:


> Except there was no such exchange.  All she did was talk with Aladdin who told her she sucked and to get out of town...and she did.  Aladdin isn't a leader in Magnostadt.  He's just a foreign student.  He has no authority and he didn't promise her anything.  He didn't even say he would protect Reim from Kou and Magnostadt.  And even if he did, the fact is Kou wouldn't pull their punches like Reim did.  Why place any confidence in him, especially when he's shown an unwillingness to kill anyone?


I'm sorry, but did she not ask for an audience after her army was exhausted and ordered a retreat? She had no other options left other than to back down or continually fail. Aladdin's authority is that he is a magi, a position in the world above all others but the King of Kings. So it was obvious that she would heed his council seeing as she is the same as him.

While she did not ask him about what Reim would get in return for the wrongs done to them prior to the war, those things will most likely be addressed in a treaty with Magnostadt.



Wesley said:


> Giving weapons to thieves and pirates and attacking all of your neighbors is sowing chaos and destruction.  They were also isolationists and didn't engage in diplomacy.  Normal countries don't do that.  They were a unique threat, one which needed to be explored.


Selling items you make doesn't necessarily mean you are purposely causing chaos. America, Europe, and Asia have 3d printers being sold, are you saying they're purposely spreading strife in their countries when people make guns from it? It's the latest controversial topic IRL and magic tools in Magi are theirs. 

That's the logic you're using right now because just like them, Mogamett intended to obtain money. If buyers used them for violent alternative purposes, like the pirates using water tools to attack others instead of irrigating land to help crops, the blame is usually targeted at the user themselves instead of the supplier. 

Don't get me wrong though, I'm not supporting it just saying what occurs. 



Wesley said:


> You mean the wand that Mu destroyed?  And tactical retreats are fine, even strategic ones.  However, what happened was that Reim lost the war.  They have nothing to show for their effort except alot of dead bodies.  And it's all Aladdin's fault and he's not going to do anything to make up for it.


 Well, I'm pleased you finally admitted that they lost, though Aladdin had nothing to do with their deaths. He only attacked the Fanalis Corps, and pushed the Reim army back without killing anyone. In fact, he saved Reim lives by destroying the supply line of the magical WMD. 



Wesley said:


> It'd be the best time to reinforce and attack again.  They're fighting for Magnostadt so that Kou doesn't take it for themselves, steal it's secrets, and use it's land as a launch point of Reim.  She's basically letting them have it.


No this is the best time for them to set aside their differences, form a lasting treaty and hold an alliance against Kou without Magnostadt becoming a province of Reim.  




Wesley said:


> And a country can serve as a fine vessel for accomplishing that mission.  That's something that's been alluded to before in the manga, a country as a vessel, why is that wrong all of a sudden?  Especially when we're talking about kings.  What is a king without a country?  A king's candidate is not just a pal you go on adventures with.  Ultimately they're a leader of nations.


 Which is precisely why Aladdin told Alibaba they have to choose their own path. He will help him out with Balbad when he's ready, but for now he's doing his duty for whatever Solomon's Wisdom informed him of. Alibaba was told of Balbad's current affairs so he isn't rushing things foolishly. Though I agree the mangaka needs to put more emphasis on it sooner or later a good chance being with Kouha Ren's future invasion. 



Wesley said:


> There is ZERO reason to believe that an alliance like that is even on the table.  Aladdin didn't allude to that, Scheherazade didn't ask for one.  All Reim did was quietly back off because they were afraid the world would end if they didn't.  And Aladdin assured them that he'd do something about that, but assuming he succeeded and didn't blow up the world himself, that would basically reset things to square one.
> 
> Magnostadt would still be a country hostile to it's neighbors and it could still be used as a base from Kou could invade Reim.



For one who has criticized the mangaka you shouldn't deny what you feel is impending, you realize yourself that this is the incoming path for Reim... 

"The enemy of my enemy is my friend", Kouha Ren is coming! Mogamett and Scheherazade will be forced to decide what to do before its too late. We all know the only option is for both countries to remain independent and work together.   




Wesley said:


> I'm thinking in terms of centuries.  The long game.  Magnostadt would fold after a few generations with their evident levels of corruption.  They really need to conquer other lands in order to sustain themselves.  At least slave based societies can continue to exist since slaves will reliably replenish themselves.
> 
> Kou might stand the test of time, but not if they keep cutting themselves in a bid to take over other countries.  If their currency isn't stable, people won't use it.





Wesley said:


> You don't get it at all.  If a people don't have children, there is no future for that people.  Without people, there is no country.  That's the position Magnostadt's placed itself in; it's sacrificed it's future for power.  It's a house of cards.
> 
> Even in the slums there are families.  There's a new generation.  In Magnostadt's gilded cage there won't be a next generation.


Like Mogamett said himself, calm down and  there is  Goi living in District 4, and some mixed in with the  in District 3 all of which have above average health benefits than most of their verse. They'll continually have their own replenished number of Goi for District 5 since they follow a  management of the city. They also have the option of taking other countries "excess" if they don't want them in return for  tools as well.  



Wesley said:


> Even if something like that could work, breeding programs take generations to implement and produce results.  Meanwhile, Magnostadt needs the people in the 5th level to remain there to continue support of it's development and defense.


While this is true, they already preserved the lives of the ones living in the 5th District to a large extent by taking care of their needs. The only remaining issue is the 3rd generation children who might obtain illnesses like Marga and not live long. 

I'm sure Mogamett thought about the long haul for maintaining birth rates if he put a protocol on population density, in addition to allowing such a large number of Goi to live normally with higher standards of living.



Wesley said:


> And not doing anything is the same as ignoring them.  Except she did do something.  She sent Titus to Magnostadt to investigate them and there's been other children in the past that performed the same role.


She sent Titus to Magnostadt to investigate anything that might be a threat to Reim and to procure evidence that supports her speculations of the country. She never gave explicit orders to interfere. I wouldn't exactly call it ignoring the issues, as its being meticulous as to not garner their attention but it also is the same as not actively thwarting them. 

Anyway, not all hope is lost since she now knows their plot.



Edit:
I wonder how Kouha Ren's reaction will be when he discovers Aladdin is the same Magi who fought Judal and is associated with not only Magnostadt, but Sindria...both of which are enemies of Kou.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 29, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Please, enlighten me on how they could of made a comeback when all Mu, Rohroh, and other Fanalis were out of comission, and every time their infantry tried to attack they would be sent back to start, wasting all their stamina in the run it takes to get there.



Rest up, reinforce, and attack again the next day.  Call in another Djinn-user and his household.  Bring another army.



> Aladdin didn't have to mention anything about Reim, he just wanted the war to end to prevent an apocalyptic situation. After her army was thoroughly beat down and their prideful arrogance wilted like a flower, she retreated and asked for an audience to hear him out.



He didn't have to, because she failed completely to support Reim's side of the conflict.  She didn't ask him what he intended to do.  She didn't ask him what he could do.  She didn't ask him what would come afterwards.  She completely and utterly failed in forcing Aladdin to look beyond the worst case scenario.



> If she wants terms and conditions, they'll have to discuss that over an end of war treaty with Magnostadt. However, usually its the winner of a war that gets recompense, not the losers.



They didn't even do that.  They just ran away.



> I'm sorry, but did she not ask for an audience after her army was exhausted and ordered a retreat? She had no other options left other than to back down or continually fail. Aladdin's authority is that he is a magi, a position in the world above all others but the King of Kings. So it was obvious that she would heed his council seeing as she is the same as him.



Reim had other options.  And Magi don't have authority.  They have power and a self-imposed mandate to do whatever the hell they want.  



> While she did not ask him about what Reim would get in return for the wrongs done to them prior to the war, those things will most likely be addressed in a treaty with Magnostadt.



No treaty was mentioned.



> Selling items you make doesn't necessarily mean you are purposely causing chaos. America, Europe, and Asia have 3d printers being sold, are you saying they're purposely spreading strife in their countries when people make guns from it? It's the latest controversial topic IRL and magic tools in Magi are theirs.
> 
> That's the logic you're using right now because just like them, Mogamett intended to obtain money. If buyers used them for violent alternative purposes, like the pirates using water tools to attack others instead of irrigating land to help crops, the blame is usually targeted at the user themselves instead of the supplier.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, I'm not supporting it just saying what occurs.



Are you kidding me?  It doesn't have to be on purpose.  Gross negligence for personal gain is a crime and grounds for war between countries.  They are attacking their neighbors, they are arming the worst types with high-grade weaponry, and as a result there is chaos and destruction. 



> Well, I'm pleased you finally admitted that they lost, though Aladdin had nothing to do with their deaths. He only attacked the Fanalis Corps, and pushed the Reim army back without killing anyone. In fact, he saved Reim lives by destroying the supply line of the magical WMD.



They lost because they gave up.  Not because they were beaten.  And he may as well have killed them himself for all the difference it made.  Their lives were wasted because of him.  That is grounds for holding a grudge, but no one will.  He's a Stu.  The Stu is above criticism and contempt.



> No this is the best time for them to set aside their differences, form a lasting treaty and hold an alliance against Kou without Magnostadt becoming a province of Reim



If they were interested in that, they should have asked for it.  Magnostadt chose war however.  I sincerely hope that Kouha wipes them all out.



> Which is precisely why Aladdin told Alibaba they have to choose their own path. He will help him out with Balbad when he's ready, but for now he's doing his duty for whatever Solomon's Wisdom informed him of. Alibaba was told of Balbad's current affairs so he isn't rushing things foolishly. Though I agree the mangaka needs to put more emphasis on it sooner or later a good chance being with Kouha Ren's future invasion.



I mean the Balbad arc.  That arc was involved and intricate with Alibaba at the center of things addressing things as best as he could given the cards he'd been dealt.  Things ended up far from the ideal, but they had been resolved.  Best thing is all the parties involved pressed one another and forced concessions.  Lots of give and take.

Not with Reim though.  They gave up and went back home without resolving anything without a single word said.



> For one who has criticized the mangaka you shouldn't deny what you feel is impending, you realize yourself that this is the incoming path for Reim...



They have no future as determined by the mangaka.  They're just fodder for Kou's armies while Aladdin and company strike at the head.  They have no story and no compelling characters.  Just a backdrop for the final battle.  But that's probably a long way off.  



> "The enemy of my enemy is my friend", Kouha Ren is coming! Mogamett and Scheherazade will be forced to decide what to do before its too late. We all know the only option is for both countries to remain independent and work together.



Mogamett won't be forced into anything.  You are seriously underestimating how crazy he is.   



> Like Mogamett said himself, calm down and  there is  Goi living in District 4, and some mixed in with the  in District 3 all of which have above average health benefits than most of their verse. They'll continually have their own replenished number of Goi for District 5 since they follow a  management of the city. They also have the option of taking other countries "excess" if they don't want them in return for  tools as well.



Families would have to have 6-8 children each to replace the losses in the hole, even more if they want to replace people that die of something other than old age or if they want to grow the size of their country.  And inevitably the people in the 4th and 3rd districts are people that have the skills to pay the bills and they won't want to have their families and friends go into the hole.  If you increase the taxes or demand a 5-6 children to go into the hole after being born...people are going to rebel.



> While this is true, they already preserved the lives of the ones living in the 5th District to a large extent by taking care of their needs. The only remaining issue is the 3rd generation children who might obtain illnesses like Marga and not live long


.

They weren't 3rd generation.  They're 1st generation.  If you're born down there, you'll die a young death.



> I'm sure Mogamett thought about the long haul for maintaining birth rates if he put a protocol on population density, in addition to allowing such a large number of Goi to live normally with higher standards of living.



It's amazing that they haven't figured it out yet.  You'd think people would be scrambling to leave that hole if they learned that they couldn't raise a family down there.



> She sent Titus to Magnostadt to investigate anything that might be a threat to Reim and to procure evidence that supports her speculations of the country. She never gave explicit orders to interfere. I wouldn't exactly call it ignoring the issues, as its being meticulous as to not garner their attention but it also is the same as not actively thwarting them.



Titus wasn't in a position to do anything. 



> Anyway, not all hope is lost since she now knows their plot.



Except faith in the mangaka.  You guys might not care if characters are made to be morons for the benefit of the protagonists, but PIS and CIS are not what I want in a manga.  I find it compelling when protagonists are forced to answer for their actions and made to question their beliefs and motives.  

Alibaba was compelling in the Balbad arc.  He was in a bad situation, something you could understand, he was even overwhelmed on many levels, but he had help and he ultimately sorted things out due to his position as a prince and not because he was a magical god of pwnsauce.

Aladdin on the other hand has no doubts whatsoever about what he's doing.  He's perfect.  No one talks badly of him.  No one calls him trash.  He's never put into a situation where he has to make a hard choice.  He's on top of the world and completely invincible. He doesn't have to defend himself.  

I





> wonder how Kouha Ren's reaction will be when he discovers Aladdin is the same Magi who fought Judal and is associated with not only Magnostadt, but Sindria...both of which are enemies of Kou.



I think he'll be deeply offended that Aladdin will oppose him after he'd braided his hair.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 30, 2013)

Chapter 2-34 


*Spoiler*: __ 




T__T

With all of the things happening to him, this isn't unexpected.


----------



## Koori (Mar 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mogamett has finally lost it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 31, 2013)

New chapter is out.

I wonder how strong these things are. Hopefully stronger than what Alibaba and Aladdin can deal with.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

